# SL 2015



## faithVA (Nov 10, 2014)

2015 is going to be a great year. I can feel it.

Let's stay committed, stick to our regimens, love our hair and support each other to SL. 

*Post the following to join in*
What length are you now?

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?

What's your plan to reach SL?

What's your regimen?

Anything else you want to share?

Post your starting pic:


The challenge will officially start on January 1st, 2015.  With a fresh new year before us, please commit to checking in at least 1x a month to let us know you are on track and to support everyone else.

*Post your starting pic by 12/30/2014. *

Plan to post your *reveal pic by 12/30/2015*. You can post earlier if you reach SL any time in between.

We will have additional length checks or length updates on
April 1, 2015 (no April's fools )
July 1, 2015
October 1, 2015

Post as many hair pics as you like because you know we love pics 


*Thread Dates*
December 30, 2014 ............Post Starting Pic
April 1, 2015.......................1st length check/update
July 1, 2015........................2nd length check/update
October 1, 2015..................3rd length check/update
December 30, 2015.............Final Reveal

*Challengers*

CafedeBelleza 
DarkJoy
FaithVA
HappilyLiberal
InBloom
KidneyBean86 
lenu80
Love2Live
lovely_locks
peloHello    
shortdub78
stephanie75miller 
Sumra
Wenbev
xu93texas
xxlalaxx
yaya24  



MIA
apemay1969
cllcindy
Evallusion
KaremelKutie803
Kells
Meritamen
Misseyl
Penelope74
Sholapie
Whimsy
whosthatcurl


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 10, 2014)

I will be here rooting you guys on from the sidelines!  XOXO


----------



## faithVA (Nov 10, 2014)

What length are you now? 
​EL at the crown. NL everywhere else

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?
Natural​
What's your plan to reach SL?

I will be wash weekly or every 4 days depending on my schedule.
I will keep my hair up in twists or flat twists.
I will baggy during this cold weather.
I will do monthly protein treatments.
I will finger detangle and doing S&D to keep my ends healthy.
​
What's your regimen?

I will be doing the MHM regimen every week or every 4 days.
​
Anything else you want to share?
I reached SL in May of 2011 last time. I hope to reach SL again by the early summer 

Post your starting pic: 
 


Was last SL in 9/2011. Trying to get back there.


----------



## jennifer30 (Nov 10, 2014)

i was waiting for a thread like this  hopefully i'll just be SL next year.


----------



## Love2Live (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm in!

*What length are you now?*
Nape: roughly 3 inches
Crown: NL
Sides: roughly 4 inches

*Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning*
Relaxed

*What's your plan to reach SL?*
Stretch Relaxers 8-12 weeks
Keep up with my hair appointments
Moisturize seal daily
Protective style (braids) for weeks 4-8 of the stretch

*What's your regimen?*

Need to find a reliable moisturizer.
Oils I will be using:
Sweet almond oil
Coconut Oil
JBCO
Rollersets every two weeks (at salon) which will be my wash days. I may wash in between since I have been working out more and my scalp sweats


*Post your starting pic:*
I will post a pic my next hair appt. 

I'm SOOOOO pumped for this!


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Nov 10, 2014)

Um..can I join lol? 

What length are you now?
Nape: grazing SL
Crown: 
Sides: Two inches beyond EL

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning
Natural baby!!!

What's your plan to reach SL?
Moisturize my hair when needed
Try protective styles
Added Shea butter to my reggie

What's your regimen?
Wash every week with V05 Kiwi Shampoo
Condition Mane and Tail Conditioner
Aloe Vera Juice after rinse
Giavanni Leave in conditioner
Seal with EVOO and Shea Butter
Sweet Almond Oil is used when I am out of EVOO

I twist my hair when hair is partially dry to help it stretch a little

Starting pic...


----------



## Penelope74 (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm in...

Post the following to join in
What length are you now?
I am NL at the nape.
5-6in on both sides
4-5in at crown

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?
I am relaxed. I relax 3x's a year.

What's your plan to reach SL?
Deep condition weekly, alternating protein and moisturizing regimen weekly, Clarify and Aphogee Protein monthly, heat 1x per month, inversion, plethora of vitamins, Massage with Keyarrie's Krown growth oil.. (JBCO, wild grow, ylang ylang, mtg, peppermint oil, lavender, cedarwood, grapeseed oil, tea tree, vitamin E oil, clary sage, carrot seed oil, rosemary, jojoba oil and avocado oil) Wrap with Organics Hair growth booster, Hask Placenta Leave-in and Organix Coconut milk anti- break serum. Leave wrapped for a week at a time, manipulate only to moisturize, massage and seal nightly. Sleep in satin scarf religiously
What's your regimen?
Oh,, that was my regimen. 
My phone goin crazy, those weren't exactly the pics I was tryin to post. 
I was in the 2014 challenge but fell off somewhere down the line. I will challenge myself to be better this time.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2014)

Welcome Ladies :jennifer30, Love2Live, KidneyBean86, Penelope74.

Glad to have you


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm going to join. I will upload pics and answers to questions sometime this week.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 11, 2014)

Yay, I think I can join this challenge! 

What length are you now? Top reaches my nose, sides reaches a bit past my jaw, the back is neck-length.

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? I'm texlaxed baby.

What's your plan to reach SL? Get my doggone hands out my hair, stay up on my trims, do mini-braids once a quarter. I love these suckers!

What's your regimen? Wash once a week/every 2 weeks, alternate between protein treatments/ deep conditioning. Daily or every other day: Spray hair and scalp with aloe vera juice/filtered water, length of the hair: Camille Rose Almond Jai Butter, the very ends: Blue Magic grease (the blue kind)

Anything else you want to share? I was natural for 4 years, but I kept chopping my hair off, and not keeping up with my trims, and just being hair lazy. I realized that I just wasn't in love with my hair anymore so I bleached the top and sides, then texlaxed 2 weeks later (don't do that y'all lol). I discovered a new way to blow-dry my hair *cold, hell, cold* and installed mini-braids. When they get old, I pop a wig on lol. Me and Sybil (my hair) are getting along again. I'm in love with my hair again.

Post your starting pic: I'm still in mini-braids (I currently wear a wig over them (I done them 10/12/14 not taking them down til the 1st or 2nd week of December).


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 12, 2014)

Sorry the pics are sideways, I uploaded them from my phone. The pictures are from when I first installed them. They're raggedy now lol.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 12, 2014)

Looked at some old pictures. It looks like my hair right now is the same length as it was in October 2010. And I think I claimed SL in July 2011. I had a really nice length by September. Hopefully my regimen is better this time around and I can duplicate that or do better .


----------



## faithVA (Nov 12, 2014)

whosthatcurl said:


> Yay, I think I can join this challenge!
> 
> What length are you now? Top reaches my nose, sides reaches a bit past my jaw, the back is neck-length.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the challenge. Sounds like we are about the same length.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 12, 2014)

faithVA Thanks for welcoming me! Happy hair growth.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 13, 2014)

Usually I don't do anything different in the winter. But this year I will be baggying under my hat or beanie. The temperature dropped last night. This morning I promptly put on my plastic cap and put my beanie right on top. Have to do everything I can to help my hair make it through this winter.

Are you ladies doing anything different this winter to make it through the cold weather.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 13, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Usually I don't do anything different in the winter. But this year I will be baggying under my hat or beanie. The temperature dropped last night. This morning I promptly put on my plastic cap and put my beanie right on top. Have to do everything I can to help my hair make it through this winter.
> 
> Are you ladies doing anything different this winter to make it through the cold weather.



Yes, I will be wigging it this winter over my mini-braids. I need all the layers I can get. It's already snowing in Chicago and Thanksgiving hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 13, 2014)

^^You definitely have to bundle up there. I feel cold just thinking about it.


----------



## cllncindy (Nov 13, 2014)

I would love to join this challenge.... again. I didn't quite make it this year. 
Starting  lengthy: barely neck length
Plan: m&s,  protective styles, roller setting
Relaxed
Regimen: deep condition once or twice a week, shampoo every week, m&s every night


----------



## faithVA (Nov 13, 2014)

[USER=405513 said:
			
		

> cllncindy[/USER];20772033]I would love to join this challenge.... again. I didn't quite make it this year.
> Starting  lengthy: barely neck length
> Plan: m&s,  protective styles, roller setting
> Relaxed
> Regimen: deep condition once or twice a week, shampoo every week, m&s every night



Glad to have you. We will support each other and make it to SL in 2015.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 14, 2014)

I remembered to baggy last night. I'm spritzed with diluted Organicals Healthy Locks and I may have gotten in 2 hours of baggying. I'm not sure how much its helping but I do think it is helping.

I only have a sample of the Healthy Locks. I want to pick up some more. The sample I have has glycerin in it. I think I will get the glycerin free and if I need glycerin in it I will add it myself. 

I don't know that Ingredients to Die For has black friday sales. I will have to check.


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Nov 15, 2014)

Interested in joining this challenge but have a question first. Is this length considered collar bone length or shoulder length? Thanks in advance


----------



## faithVA (Nov 15, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> KaramelKutie803;20779237[/USER]]Interested in joining this challenge but have a question first. Is this length considered collar bone length or shoulder length? Thanks in advance



Technically that would be collar bone length.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Nov 15, 2014)

KaramelKutie803 said:


> Interested in joining this challenge but have a question first. Is this length considered collar bone length or shoulder length? Thanks in advance



This is a very good question. Mine is the same way if not a little longer..


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Nov 15, 2014)

I have a question. What is considered SL? Is it when the back of your hair touches your shoulder or when the overall length is SL?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 15, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> KidneyBean86;20779359[/USER]]I have a question. What is considered SL? Is it when the back of your hair touches your shoulder or when the overall length is SL?



Each person decides for themselves. Some will claim it when their nose touches. Others want all their hair there. For me it's when the majority of the back makes it.


----------



## JudithO (Nov 15, 2014)

How long is SL? I want to join and hang out with y'all but I may hit SL by Dec this year.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 15, 2014)

[USER=298908 said:
			
		

> JudithO[/USER];20780415]How long is SL? I want to join and hang out with y'all but I may hit SL by Dec this year.



What do you mean how long is it? There is a 2015 all challenge.


----------



## JudithO (Nov 15, 2014)

I mean.... What part of your body is SL... LOL... What part of the body should i be shooting for?


----------



## JudithO (Nov 15, 2014)

Just so I know if I'll be by Dec of 2014 making me not qualify for the 2015 challenge.... I'll have around 7 inches (fingers crossed) by dec...


----------



## faithVA (Nov 15, 2014)

JudithO said:


> Just so I know if I'll be by Dec of 2014 making me not qualify for the 2015 challenge.... I'll have around 7 inches (fingers crossed) by dec...



Some claim it when the hair reaches the top of the shoulder others when it reaches the shoulder blade in the back right below the neck.


----------



## JudithO (Nov 15, 2014)

Damn... Not helping! LOL ... Hey girl....


----------



## faithVA (Nov 15, 2014)

JudithO said:


> Damn... Not helping! LOL ... Hey girl....



 Your funny. I'm not sure what your looking for. I can't tell you in inches. If you think you will be there by March I would say skip this challenge.

Where have you been?


----------



## JudithO (Nov 15, 2014)

Girl... I've just been working and staying busy... nothing much is happening with my hair really... BC'd in June to 3 inches... Now I'm just maintaining my reggie... How've you been? 

Here is what my hair looks like from the back.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 15, 2014)

[USER=298908 said:
			
		

> JudithO[/USER];20780545]Girl... I've just been working and staying busy... nothing much is happening with my hair really... BC'd in June to 3 inches... Now I'm just maintaining my reggie... How've you been?
> 
> Here is what my hair looks like from the back.



Did you go natural again?

The section you are holding is SL. It's just a matter of how much of the back you want to reach SL before you move onto Apl.

I've been fine. Made it through another year.


----------



## JudithO (Nov 15, 2014)

Okay.... So both sides of my nape (and the middle) are at that length... Yes I went natural... BC'd at WL. 

I'll claim SL for this year, and hope for APL next year.


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Nov 15, 2014)

Okay so this may sound like a dumb question but which is first? SL or CL length because I see different pics of length checks claiming SL 1st than CL and vice versa. Those the only two areas that confuse me


----------



## faithVA (Nov 16, 2014)

KaramelKutie803 said:


> Okay so this may sound like a dumb question but which is first? SL or CL length because I see different pics of length checks claiming SL 1st than CL and vice versa. Those the only two areas that confuse me



You reach SL first. Many people say full SL versus CBL. Many people wait to reach full SL before claiming SL.


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Nov 16, 2014)

faithVA said:


> You reach SL first. Many people say full SL versus CBL. Many people wait to reach full SL before claiming SL.



Ok thanks for clearing that up. I think I'll go ahead and join officially then


----------



## faithVA (Nov 16, 2014)

KaramelKutie803 said:


> Ok thanks for clearing that up. I think I'll go ahead and join officially then



Cool, would be glad to have you.


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 16, 2014)

I'll join faithVA

*Post the following to join in*

What length are you now?  Nape and a bit longer in some places.

What's your plan to reach SL?  Keeping it simple and living a healthy lifestyle.  Low heat.

What's your regimen?  Cowash 2x/wk after a herbal oil prepoo, dc for moisture, twist nightly and oil ends.

Anything else you want to share?  Third SL challenge, will be making it for 2015.

Post your starting pic: will post on 12/30


----------



## faithVA (Nov 16, 2014)

Wenbev said:


> I'll join faithVA
> 
> Post the following to join in
> 
> ...



 haven't seen you in a while


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 16, 2014)

Post the following to join in What length are you now?  Little longer than TWA   Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? Natural   What's your plan to reach SL?  Staying consistent with healthy lifestyle: drinking water, exercising and eating clean.    What's your regimen? I do primarily wash n goes. I cowash daily.   Anything else you want to share? I look forward to reaching and surpassing SL. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Meritamen (Nov 16, 2014)

*What length are you now?* A little less than an inch.

*Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?* I'm natural again. I relaxed my hair over the summer and that was a disaster.

*What's your plan to reach SL?* Do what I did the last time I went natural back in 2010 - wear wigs. This time around I will be trying Ovation Cell Therapy and sulfur oil.

*What's your regimen?* I don't really have one. 

*Post your starting pic:* I rather not yet. My hair needs to even out first.


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 16, 2014)

faithVA said:


> haven't seen you in a while



I've been staying away.  The longer I visit lhcf, the more I obsess about my hair.


----------



## lovely_locks (Nov 17, 2014)

What length are you: I am not sure almost SL.....is that a thing???

Relaxed 

What is your regime: keeping my hair oiled and moisturized. 





Starting pic!


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Nov 17, 2014)

What length are you now? 
Collar bone length

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?
Natural

What's your plan to reach SL?
Try my best to stick to my regimen and to find my staple products, find what my hair likes and doesn't like.

What's your regimen?
Prepoo, wash and deep condition once a week alternating between moisture and light protein. Cowash in between shampoos as needed. Moisturize and seal twice a day since it's finally getting a little colder in SC. I also want to incorporate scalp massages.

Post your starting pic


----------



## apemay1969 (Nov 18, 2014)

Post the following to join in
*What length are you now?*
My kitchen is mid-neck length. 
That's all I count when claiming.

*Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? *
Natural after BC Britney style in March.

*What's your plan to reach SL?*
Continue to use true protective styles. Not styles that rip my hair out while I'm protective styling aka sew-ins with tight braids underneath. Crochet braids are working for me right now. 

*What's your regimen?*
Wash with chelating shampoo twice a month when I remove crochet braids every two weeks. Detangle. Deep condition with moisturizing cone-filled conditioner, usually Aussie Moist. Rebraid into 10 cornrows. Install the synthetic extensions. Castor oil the parts every other day. Edges daily. Spritz water/conditioner/oil on hair and my scalp when things feel dry. Smush into a bonnet at night. Rinse in shower twice a week and apply leave in to synthetic extensions.

*Anything else you want to share?*
Not yet. Just planning to see what you guys do. I know that when I leave my hair alone, eat right, exercise and stop stressing, my hair does me good. 

*Post your starting pic:*
I'll post a starting pic when my daughter flatirons my hair over her Christmas break.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 18, 2014)

Welcome to all the new ladies stephanie75miller, Meritamen, Wenbev, lovely_locks, KaramelKutie803, apemay1969.

We are growing


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 18, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies stephanie75miller, Meritamen, Wenbev, lovely_locks, KaramelKutie803, apemay1969.
> 
> We are growing



Hey, y'all * waves enthusiastically *


----------



## faithVA (Nov 18, 2014)

It's wash day tonight. I'm going to try to get in and get started so I'm not up all night. 

Even though I'm glad that my twist meet at the center now, I think I will only use this style for my own personal progress meter. I'm going back to my old faithful style of flat twist down each side that I then join into 2 bigger flat twist. 

Maybe for the company xmas party I try to do flat twist that join in a flat twist down the back. That's going to take more time. So I have to mentally prepare


----------



## faithVA (Nov 19, 2014)

I was up all night anyway  I forgot I said I would only do the mudwash on the weekends. And I also spent quite a bit of time cutting out more split ends. I can see the end in sight but it looks like it will be late spring before I'm done. 

Even with the little growth/retention I've had in the past 2 months, I can make my flat twist bigger and I can get them done in 30 to 45 minutes  So I have 7 flat twists on each side and then those ends are twisted together.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Wenbev (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks for the warm welcome.  I'm hoping to reach the SL/CBL goal for at least the nape and and back of my head by spring.  I have many layers so I will never be full anything for several years. 
The fall/winter time is my growing time so I'm looking forward to retaining as much as I can.  I've also added drinking a cup of bamboo tea so we'll see if my growth rate changes.


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Nov 23, 2014)

Will be cowashing today with my Mielle Organcis Honeydew CoWash today. If I decided to do a wash and go to wear for work tomorrow I'll be following up with As I Am Leave In and their Curling Jelly on top of that. If I decided to do a twist out I'll be using my Shea Moisture Curl & Style Milk with the Curl Enhancing Smoothie. These products never seem to let me down


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2014)

Washed yesterday. I DCd while cutting the grass and raking leaves. Then I did a used pink clay. I was ready to be done so rinsed that out early. I decided to try an oil rinse which I haven't done in years. The jury is still out on that one. Twisted my hair up with AIA curling cream and sealed with Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade. I think I finally figured how to use oils on my hair. It's only been years  My hair is finally not greasy. 

Now the question is does the oil rinse work better or does doing LOCO work better. Maybe next time I do a side by side comparison. Don't know why I didn't think of that yesterday.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2014)

Finally updated the challengers
Love2Live
KidneyBean86
Penelope74
whosthatcurl
cllcindy
Wenbev
stephanie75miller
Meritamen
lovely_locks
KaremelKutie803
apemay1969


----------



## apemay1969 (Nov 23, 2014)

JudithO said:


> Damn... Not helping! LOL ... Hey girl....



I've decided...all by myself...is that SL will be when I straighten my hair, then I brush it back, I can't see the bottom of the ends. That's the raggediest definition I'VE ever heard but it makes sense to me. I guess APL will be if I look under my armpit in the mirror, I see my ends. I'm sadly visual. Lol.


----------



## apemay1969 (Nov 23, 2014)

faithVA said:


> You reach SL first. Many people say full SL versus CBL. Many people wait to reach full SL before claiming SL.



So the back has to reach my collarbone to be be CL? I swear I thought CL was a measurement for sides, SL for nape and Nose or Lips for bangs. Yes. I've been a member since 2008. Sad and ashamed. Lol.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> apemay1969;20813033[/USER]]I've decided...all by myself...is that SL will be when I straighten my hair, then I brush it back, I can't see the bottom of the ends. That's the raggediest definition I'VE ever heard but it makes sense to me. I guess APL will be if I look under my armpit in the mirror, I see my ends. I'm sadly visual. Lol.



So for SL the hair at the very front will need to be SO as well? Or are you starting at your crown?


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 23, 2014)

faithVA said:


> So for SL the hair at the very front will need to be SO as well? Or are you starting at your crown?


  I would be butt length by then! Lol don't mine me! I'm lurking! Lol


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I would be butt length by then! Lol don't mine me! I'm lurking! Lol



That's what I was thinking. That's why I asked.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 23, 2014)

faithVA said:


> That's what I was thinking. That's why I asked.


  seriously, most people who's crown is that long have MBL to WL hair! Especially if you have a long neck or big head! That is a lot of inches of growth!


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Nov 23, 2014)

Shared this in the TWA thread and just wanted to share it here as well. Tried something new with my hair when I went out last night. Did a wash and go and pinned it up into a somewhat frohawk. My first time attempting it but I kind of liked it. Got a lot of compliments on it so I'm pleased. I did however had a hard time pinning the sides with bobby pins, they were very loose. Anybody else do frohawks and have a better way of holding up the sides or tips for using bobby pins to do it?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2014)

KaramelKutie803 said:


> Shared this in the TWA thread and just wanted to share it here as well. Tried something new with my hair when I went out last night. Did a wash and go and pinned it up into a somewhat frohawk. My first time attempting it but I kind of liked it. Got a lot of compliments on it so I'm pleased. I did however had a hard time pinning the sides with bobby pins, they were very loose. Anybody else do frohawks and have a better way of holding up the sides or tips for using bobby pins to do it?



Really cute. It's great to have a good hair day.


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Nov 23, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Really cute. It's great to have a good hair day.



Thank you, yes it is


----------



## faithVA (Nov 24, 2014)

Oiled my scalp with the safflower oil with eo blend and baggied on my way to work. I think this is a good addition to my regimen for the upcoming months.


----------



## Sholapie (Nov 24, 2014)

*What length are you now?*
just coming out of twa stage having BC'd to a fade in Jan

*Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?*
Natural

*What's your plan to reach SL?*
Low manipulation low stress styles, gentle detangling and regular moisture.

*What's your regimen?*
Hopefully...Dc once a week, cowash and finger detangle twice a week, wash and go to style and I hope to throw some Bantu knot outs in the mix

*Anything else you want to share?*
I think i'll call shoulder length when my sides touch my shoulders, the back is almost there thanks to my mullet style and the front will reach there in 2034 
Happy growing everyone!

Post your starting pic:
I'll post a pic of my stretched hair Dec 30th


----------



## faithVA (Nov 24, 2014)

Welcome Sholapie


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 25, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Oiled my scalp with the safflower oil with eo blend and baggied on my way to work. I think this is a good addition to my regimen for the upcoming months.



Ms Faith you'll have to let me know how that safflower oil goes.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 25, 2014)

Wenbev said:


> Ms Faith you'll have to let me know how that safflower oil goes.



I will. We will all know by my length check in December. That's enough time to see some type of change.

Honestly I've not seen any results from any growth aid including jbco. My hair just doesn't seem to be impressed. Lol


----------



## lovely_locks (Nov 29, 2014)

Right now I am working hard on keeping my hair and scalp moisturized in this New England weather. This is the time of year my hair goes crazy. it's dry and breaks and just doesn't like the cold, dry air lol


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Nov 29, 2014)

*What length are you now?*

TWA...  I have maybe an inch in some places...  less than that everywhere else!

*Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?*

Natural

*What's your plan to reach SL?*

Moisturize every day and cover my hair at night.

*What's your regimen?
*
LOC faithfully.  When I get about three inches of hair I will also put my hair in twists once a week.

*Anything else you want to share?*

Pray for me because I am doing an all-around challenge to lose weight, grow hair, and get some articles out so I can transition back to academia.
*
I will get a picture posted by January 1st.*


----------



## Love2Live (Nov 30, 2014)

lovely_locks said:


> Right now I am working hard on keeping my hair and scalp moisturized in this New England weather. This is the time of year my hair goes crazy. it's dry and breaks and just doesn't like the cold, dry air lol



I know the feeling! I am in New England as well and I never saw my hair suffer as much breakage as it did last summer. What are you using to moisturize?


----------



## lovely_locks (Nov 30, 2014)

Love2Live said:


> I know the feeling! I am in New England as well and I never saw my hair suffer as much breakage as it did last summer. What are you using to moisturize?



I am trying to use up what I have before I get anything new. I am using shea moisture oil right now. What are you using?


----------



## jennifer30 (Nov 30, 2014)

i only need 4 inches to make it to SL, but it seems like its taking to slow >:-[[


----------



## Penelope74 (Nov 30, 2014)

jennifer30 said:


> i only need 4 inches to make it to SL, but it seems like its taking to slow >:-[[[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> You and me both Jennifer. Those last 4 inches seem like FOREVER!!! Ion know what to do!!!


----------



## lovely_locks (Nov 30, 2014)

jennifer30 said:


> i only need 4 inches to make it to SL, but it seems like its taking to slow >:-[[



You and I both! My hair grows incredible slow! I thought 2014 would be my year to make shoulder length....NOPE!


----------



## Sholapie (Dec 1, 2014)

I need to measure how many inches I need so I have some kind of idea of how long it'll take, SL feels so far away.
On the bright side, I will not have to worry about my hair rubbing my shoulders/clothes for a long time


----------



## faithVA (Dec 1, 2014)

I put in two strand twists last night. I did an oil rinse, used kknt and then twisted. I'm going to try wetting my hair each night to see if my hair/twist can handle being rinsed. 

I can tell my twist are slightly longer than the last time I did them. They are wearable but just slightly. Since I didn't seal, they are drying out and they shrink up and stick out as they shrink 

If I can rinse in twist then in early spring I may switch over to 2 strand twists vs. the flat twists. But for now I will be returning to flat twist on Wednesday, my next wash day.


----------



## lovely_locks (Dec 2, 2014)

My scalp has been extra dry. It seems my oil is great for my hair but  it my scalp. Any suggestions?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 3, 2014)

[USER=253834 said:
			
		

> lovely_locks[/USER];20846227]My scalp has been extra dry. It seems my oil is great for my hair but  it my scalp. Any suggestions?



How often are you washing your hair or wetting your scalp?

The oil will help seal in moisture but if your scalp isn't getting enough moisture then it won't help much. You can try spritzing your scalp more often. You can also trying baggying or gheing


----------



## faithVA (Dec 3, 2014)

Haven't worn a twist out in a while. My front is coming along nicely. It is starting to hang just a bit and look fuller. I still have a long way to go with the back. Hopefully the next 4 months will give me a fuller twist out in the back.


----------



## lovely_locks (Dec 3, 2014)

faithVA said:


> How often are you washing your hair or wetting your scalp?  The oil will help seal in moisture but if your scalp isn't getting enough moisture then it won't help much. You can try spritzing your scalp more often. You can also trying baggying or gheing


. 


It depends. I wash my hair about twice a week on average. I am scared if bagging. I don't want my hair smell. I swear when I sleep. I'll try sprit zing.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 3, 2014)

[USER=253834 said:
			
		

> lovely_locks[/USER];20849987].
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you washing with anything that could be drying or has drying ingredients?


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 4, 2014)

OK I'm joining! faithVA

*What length are you now?*

Chin Length / Neck Length now. My hair is all different lengths lol

*Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?
*
Transitioning back to natural. (Last perm was in May)

*What's your plan to reach SL?*

Just stick to my usual regimen. It works for me, it got me to hip length, it'll get me back there again....till I cut it again....and do this all over...lmao.

*What's your regimen?*

daily moisture, weekly shampoos, cowashing mainly, no heat, wear curly, or up.

*Anything else you want to share?*

Until this morning I didn't really care about growing my hair out...now I feel like I really wanna. #hairADD

*Post your starting pic:*

I don't have a current one .... this is the most recent - http://www.okdani.com/natural-hair-regimen


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2014)

Whimsy said:


> OK I'm joining! faithVA
> 
> *What length are you now?*
> 
> ...



Welcome Whimsy. Glad to have you.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2014)

Tried a flat twist/curly updo for the Christmas party. I so rarely wear my hair out my coworkers were surprised I had any hair  They will probably be disappointed to see it back in twist on Monday 

I ended up doing it in a rush last night but it came out pretty good.


----------



## lovely_locks (Dec 4, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Are you washing with anything that could be drying or has drying ingredients?




You are a freakin genius! Yes I am!


----------



## lovely_locks (Dec 4, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Tried a flat twist/curly updo for the Christmas party. I so rarely wear my hair out my coworkers were surprised I had any hair  They will probably be disappointed to see it back in twist on Monday   I ended up doing it in a rush last night but it came out pretty good.




Your hair is so thick and beautiful!  That's a rush job!? It looks really nice.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2014)

lovely_locks said:


> You are a freakin genius! Yes I am!



 You are hilarious. I wasn't expecting that response. I hope you are able to make some changes to soothe your scalp.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2014)

lovely_locks said:


> Your hair is so thick and beautiful!  That's a rush job!? It looks really nice.



Thank you. Its been a long journey to the thick part. Glad I'm making it over the hump. Come on SL.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Dec 4, 2014)

I don't have to straighten my hair for the length checks...  right?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2014)

HappilyLiberal said:


> I don't have to straighten my hair for the length checks...  right?



No you don't. I won't be straightening mine either.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Dec 4, 2014)

faithVA said:


> No you don't. I won't be straightening mine either.




GOOD  

Your hair looks great up-tread...  unfortunately, I can't corn roll or do the scalp twists at all so I am limited to individual twists when my hair gets long enough!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2014)

HappilyLiberal said:


> GOOD
> 
> Your hair looks great up-tread...  unfortunately, I can't corn roll or do the scalp twists at all so I am limited to individual twists when my hair gets long enough!



Thank you.

I've been practicing for a long time. If you look at pics from 2 years ago they looked pretty rough. But since I twist twice a week it's starting to be second nature. If you practice every now and then you will get better.

I could be better but I can get too impatient and just  ready to be done.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2014)

I was able to get 2nd day hair out of my curls. Since my ends are better, my curls stay intact. I'm also doing better keeping my hands out of my head  I'm going to go for day 3. And I will wash on Sunday and put it up.


----------



## Queensheba88 (Dec 5, 2014)

faithVA said:


> 2015 is going to be a great year. I can feel it.
> 
> Let's stay committed, stick to our regimens, love our hair and support each other to SL.
> 
> ...


----------



## Misseyl (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm in. I'll answer all the questions when I have a picture to upload.

What length are you now? Touching my neck when stretched

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? Natural

What's your plan to reach SL? Consistency 

What's your regimen? Deep condition under steamer, pre-poo with oil, and using the LOC Method every week. Moisturize and seal and apply ORS Temple balm mixed with Rosemary Oil to edges every day. 

Anything else you want to share?

Post your starting pic:

I wonder why my Ticker is not moving


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Dec 6, 2014)

Anyone ever tried Alikay Naturals products? They're on sale at Target and I'm thinking about purchasing some today. Been interested in trying them for a while


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2014)

Washed tonight and back to flat twist. My back section is just starting to reach my nape. I think its 4inches from my nape to the bottom of neck. I will have to really baby my hair to reach SL next year.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 8, 2014)

:bumping: :bumping:


----------



## Wenbev (Dec 10, 2014)

I dont think I'm going to wait until all my hair reaches SL or CBL to claim it.  I've got a long neck and lots of layers


----------



## faithVA (Dec 10, 2014)

[USER=322033 said:
			
		

> Wenbev[/USER];20873819]I dont think I'm going to wait until all my hair reaches SL or CBL to claim it.  I've got a long neck and lots of layers



Nothing wrong with that. Claim it when it makes sense to you.

I will be claiming it when the hair about and inch below my crown reaches SL. I need most of the back to be SL before it makes sense for me to claim it.


----------



## lovely_locks (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm going to claim shoulder length when my the sides of my hair reach my shoulder. They are the shortest layers.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 11, 2014)

Holding my spot for later faithVA


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> Holding my spot for later faithVA



Cool. See you soon.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 12, 2014)

The only way I can tell my hair is growing is by flat twisting my hair in a style I've done before. Otherwise my hair looks exactly the same to me. 

Tonight I flat twisted everything towards my crown. It was easier than before. I also could tuck and pin my twist without a rubber band and without a struggle stretch.

I still have some really short areas in the back but feeling optimistic about the spring. I should have some additional length to do one or two additional styles.


----------



## Love2Live (Dec 12, 2014)

A few things:

1. I am still struggling to find a moisturizer that my hair doesn't laugh at during winter months. This cold always gives me a run for my money. The search continues...

2. I pre-pooed for the first time when I washed my hair on Tuesday. I used sweet almond oil and only left it on for about 45 min.  I liked the results and I will do it all winter except I think I will sit under the dryer for the added heat. 

3. I am 5 weeks post and I plan to stretch to 10 weeks. Usually when I stretch I have to braid my hair from weeks 7-10 to prevent breakage. Do you ladies have any go to hairstyles for stretching. I'm trying to stay away from braids because I already have a baby face and they make me look even younger. Lol 

Happy Friday!!!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 12, 2014)

Love2Live said:


> A few things:
> 
> 1. I am still struggling to find a moisturizer that my hair doesn't laugh at during winter months. This cold always gives me a run for my money. The search continues...
> 
> ...



Not sure how you wear your hair, but I recently starting using MyHoneyChilds type 4 hair creme. Her brand may be worth looking into. You can get it from her site or curlmart. My hair has been doing well with it. 

Lots of ladies bun or you could try rollersets/perm rods, etc. to get you through or a combination.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 12, 2014)

My hair is making progress  I can tell I gained some additional length so styling is easier. It is also less frizzy. I keep saying I'm going to rotate through styles but I never do. Here is the weekend style.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Dec 12, 2014)

faithVA said:


> My hair is making progress  I can tell I gained some additional length so styling is easier. It is also less frizzy. I keep saying I'm going to rotate through styles but I never do. Here is the weekend style.



Very pretty.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 12, 2014)

Excuse the pizza face and my phone is going through some changes lol but here's a mini-length check. The pictures are of the front, left side, and back. I'll include more pictures after I've straightened. I have tons of new growth


----------



## faithVA (Dec 12, 2014)

KinksAndInk said:


> Very pretty.



Thank you!...


----------



## Love2Live (Dec 12, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Not sure how you wear your hair, but I recently starting using MyHoneyChilds type 4 hair creme. Her brand may be worth looking into. You can get it from her site or curlmart. My hair has been doing well with it.  Lots of ladies bun or you could try rollersets/perm rods, etc. to get you through or a combination.



I am going to order that creme. I am willing I try anything at this point. I am going away to visit family for a week so hopefully it arrives by the time I return. 

Rollersets are typically my go to but since I need to save some money I need to cut back on my trips to the salon. Maybe this will be the motivation I need to learn to do it myself. Buns are a good option for me. I also have some flexi rods collecting dust in my closet so I can give those a try too. 

Today my hair was not cooperating so I just combed it back and put a headband on. The crown is the longest. It almost reaches Boulder length but the back and sides have A LOT of catching up to do. I did a rough measure last night and the back is about 3.5 to 4 inches.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 12, 2014)

Love2Live said:


> I am going to order that creme. I am willing I try anything at this point. I am going away to visit family for a week so hopefully it arrives by the time I return.
> 
> Rollersets are typically my go to but since I need to save some money I need to cut back on my trips to the salon. Maybe this will be the motivation I need to learn to do it myself. Buns are a good option for me. I also have some flexi rods collecting dust in my closet so I can give those a try too.
> 
> Today my hair was not cooperating so I just combed it back and put a headband on. The crown is the longest. It almost reaches Boulder length but the back and sides have A LOT of catching up to do. I did a rough measure last night and the back is about 3.5 to 4 inches.



Realize I am natural 4b, so take that into consideration when ordering product. Its a very heavy, butter like moisturizer so you will want to use it up for upstyles. But while you are browsing read about some of the other myhoneychild products. One of them may suit you better.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 12, 2014)

Sadness. I saw growth but when I straightened my ends are ratchet. I don't even want to post a pic now. I probably suck at flat-ironing, and I just trimmed them last month.


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Dec 13, 2014)

Nothing much to report this week. Did a twist out that I kept refreshing all week. Last 2 days I didn't retwist at night just re did the puff and refreshed with my Alikay Naturals Lemongrass Leave In or Shea Moisture kids detangler. My fro is getting bigger by the months


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Dec 15, 2014)

Hey Faith
I am in this challenged even though I think I have made SL, I am not happy with this length. I will probably claim SL when it hangs lower on my back.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2014)

[USER=369201 said:
			
		

> whosthatcurl[/USER];20883155]Sadness. I saw growth but when I straightened my ends are ratchet. I don't even want to post a pic now. I probably suck at flat-ironing, and I just trimmed them last month.



Maybe your ends are ok and they just look funny due to flat ironing. Just keep babying them.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2014)

[USER=317281 said:
			
		

> JazzyOleBabe[/USER];20891535]Hey Faith
> I am in this challenged even though I think I have made SL, I am not happy with this length. I will probably claim SL when it hangs lower on my back.



Well post your stats if you haven't and come on in. You just as well join the APL 2015 while you are at it.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2014)

If your names not on the list let me know. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=20760889&postcount=1

Make sure you have answered the questions in the first post. I will scan through the thread for for starting profiles over the weekend and add any new challengers over the weekend.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 15, 2014)

Please add me to the list. I'll post a starting pic this week.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> Please add me to the list. I'll post a starting pic this week.



I will scan through for starting profiles and add them over the weekend.


----------



## BonBon (Dec 15, 2014)

Can I join again LOL. 

 I have SL but its thin n scraggly because of thin spots. 

 I want to focus on thickening my hair and regular trims so I can have a thicker SL, even bob by the end of the year. 

 I don't think going for APL rat tails looking hair is a good idea


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2014)

[USER=26733 said:
			
		

> Sumra[/USER];20894339]Can I join again LOL.
> 
> I have SL but its thin n scraggly because of thin spots.
> 
> ...



Of course you can. Just include your starting post and I will update the list this weekend.


----------



## lovely_locks (Dec 20, 2014)

I need oil help. I have been using the same oils for a year and it seems to not be working as well. Like maybe my hair is immune to it now idk. The recipe hasn't changed I know that.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 20, 2014)

lovely_locks said:


> I need oil help. I have been using the same oils for a year and it seems to not be working as well. Like maybe my hair is immune to it now idk. The recipe hasn't changed I know that.



What oils have you used so far?


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 20, 2014)

Here are my stats:
1. I have a TWA

2. I'm natural

3. My plan to reach SL is PS with wigs.

4. My regimen is simple. I shampoo/DC weekly and cowash twice weekly; I M&S 
   daily.

5. My starting pic:


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> Here are my stats:
> 1. I have a TWA
> 
> 2. I'm natural
> ...



Welcome xu93texas


----------



## lenu80 (Dec 21, 2014)

What length are you? Chin length

Natural

My plan to reach SL  - ps, green smoothie, juicing (notice growth with juicing), vitamin, consistent with hair maintenance. 

Regimen - wash every 2 weeks, Co wash weekly, DC weekly, oil rinsing and clarify monthly.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2014)

lenu80 said:


> What length are you? Chin length
> 
> Natural
> 
> ...



Glad to have you join us.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2014)

Any more future challengers out there?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2014)

Did a curlformer set on dry hair. Will use this as my starting picture. I'm just reaching NL.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2014)

I have a few goals I would like to reach by the end of the  first quarter of 2015.

1. I want to be able to do a puff.

2. Style my hair into 2 flat twists.

3. Get the back into a banana clip bun

4. Get my hair into two new flat twist styles. 

5. Wash my hair in 4 sections.


----------



## lovely_locks (Dec 21, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Did a curlformer set on dry hair. Will use this as my starting picture. I'm just reaching NL.



Wow! Your hair looks so nice!   Your hair is growing nicely.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2014)

lovely_locks said:


> Wow! Your hair looks so nice!   Your hair is growing nicely.



Thank you. Thank goodness its finally growing.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Dec 21, 2014)

faithVA
Your hair looks so healthy and shiny.  You have conquered your hair issues.  Way to go.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2014)

JazzyOleBabe said:


> faithVA
> Your hair looks so healthy and shiny.  You have conquered your hair issues.  Way to go.



Thank You. I hope so. 2015 will be the true test.


----------



## BonBon (Dec 22, 2014)

*
Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?*
 Natural 

*What is your length
*
Mostly SL with NL in crown 
*What's your plan to reach SL?*

To get thicker shoulder length : scalp massages with essential oils and JBCO. Low manipulation again as usual, protective styling (wigs), moisturising with spray. Keeping up with protien

*What's your regimen?*

Cornrowed under a wig. Spray moisture spray every day or two days. Wash, deep condition and protien. KSS

*Anything else you want to share?*


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2014)

Sumra said:


> *
> Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?*
> Natural
> 
> ...



Welcome Sumra. Looks like you missed the first question about your staring length. Looks like you are close to SL.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2014)

Put my hair up to try to extend my curls through Wednesday.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 24, 2014)

Hey ladies, how are y'all feeling?


----------



## Love2Live (Dec 24, 2014)

Have you ladies used flexi rods on dry hair? I'm considering doing that overnight tonight so I can have heatless curls for tomorrow.


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 24, 2014)

What length are you now? NL

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?
Natural
What's your plan to reach SL?

I will be washing 2xs a month
I will keep my hair up in stretched styles
Tension blow dry each wash
Flat iron every 6weeks or so
Inversion 1st week of every month. 5 min sessions

What's your regimen?

hot head or steam with every wash. Shampoo with every wash.
Mositurize nightly. Leave it the hell alone.

Anything else you want to share?
I am trying to get alll the way back on this hair ship. I did my 3rd big chop for my 30th birthday in October. The longest my hair was as a natural was BSL. I need that length back in my life. lol

Post your starting pic: faithVA


----------



## faithVA (Dec 24, 2014)

whosthatcurl said:


> Hey ladies, how are y'all feeling?



Great now that the work day is done and there are days off ahead 

What about you?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 24, 2014)

yaya24 said:


> What length are you now? EL
> 
> Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?
> Natural
> ...



Welcome yaya24. Why did you big chop?


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 24, 2014)

whosthatcurl said:


> Hey ladies, how are y'all feeling?



I'm feeling great! How 'bout you?

I did a steam/DC and my hair is so soft!


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 24, 2014)

whosthatcurl said:


> Hey ladies, how are y'all feeling?


  feeling great off for the next 4 days may do something different with my hair.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm swell! I'm happy with my hair, didn't need to use anything but my fingers. I'm heading to my aunt's house, I hope it's much less eventful then Thanksgiving.


----------



## lovely_locks (Dec 26, 2014)

I am ready to relax my hair. I've tried to go as long as I could without but my hair won't lay down. It gets aggravating.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 26, 2014)

lovely_locks said:


> I am ready to relax my hair. I've tried to go as long as I could without but my hair won't lay down. It gets aggravating.



Do whatever makes it easy for you. No judgment here.


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 27, 2014)

::sigh::
I know I just joined this daggone challenge but.... I wanna cut.
My relaxed ends are so annoying.

The only thing stopping me from cutting is that I recently moved to a new place and don't have a stylist here that I trust.

I've been wearing my hair pulled back in a lil ponynubbin every day just because I don't want to see the difference in textures. 

If I cut I won't be able to pull it back anymore...but I'd prefer that than seeing these janky limp ends. 

OK
just wanted to vent. ::woooosssaaaaaahhh::


----------



## Kells (Dec 28, 2014)

I'd like to join!


What length are you now?
_*Stretched Neck Length.*_

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?
*Natural*

What's your plan to reach SL?
*K.I.S.S.*

What's your regimen?
*~CG Method*
*~Cowash and deep condition once a week.*
_*~Oil and massage scalp 3 times a week.*_
_*~Flat twist protective style with headwrap for the time being. *_
_*    Style will change with milestones.*_


Post your starting pic:


----------



## lovely_locks (Dec 28, 2014)

Progress pictures ignore my messy ponytail! Lol! I slept on it. But LOOK ponytail!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 29, 2014)

[USER=17906 said:
			
		

> Whimsy[/USER];20936185]::sigh::
> I know I just joined this daggone challenge but.... I wanna cut.
> My relaxed ends are so annoying.
> 
> ...



Hope you didn't cut. Just do a little trimming at a time to get rid of those ends.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 29, 2014)

Welcome Kells. I will get you added to the list.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 29, 2014)

lovely_locks said:


> Progress pictures ignore my messy ponytail! Lol! I slept on it. But LOOK ponytail!



That is a big deal  Congratulations!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 29, 2014)

I saw some growth in the last quarter but my hair is just hitting NL and too short for quick styling options  

I think I may buy some hair and put my hair into flat twist extensions for 10 days at a time to give myself a break.


----------



## Pennefeather (Dec 29, 2014)

Whimsy

Your family looks like mine!   Except my kids are older - one girl, one boy also.


----------



## Pennefeather (Dec 29, 2014)

Every night after I LOC, I twist my hair up, and clip it with a bobbi pin before tying my scarf.  I find that it helps my ends stay straight, and I can see damage as it happens. 

I'm trimming at the end if this challenge so that I can even up my ends.


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 30, 2014)

What length are you now?  NL/SL

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?  Natural

What's your plan to reach SL?  Protective Styling

What's your regimen?  Braids, braids, braids

Anything else you want to share?  Nope


----------



## faithVA (Dec 30, 2014)

Evallusion said:


> What length are you now?  NL/SL
> 
> Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?  Natural
> 
> ...



Love the hair


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 30, 2014)

Random picture of my air-dried hair. I still need a trim though. I know y'all are tired of me saying that but bare with me a little while longer lol.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 30, 2014)

I bought some beshe kinky twist hair to out my hair up for a while. I washed it tonight so it will be all ready to go when I wash my hair over the weekend. I think I'm going to keep it twisted up 10 days at a time until my back grows out a little more. I would love you to do two months but for now I will just shoot for doing it through January. I will reevaluate then.


----------



## BonBon (Dec 31, 2014)

Wow just bought the green magic hair growth cream. Wasn't expecting it to be such a lovely consistency and smell so great lol. I love it and when I check by my edges feel really moisturised. The castor oil seemed to be drying out fast so i will alternate them and see.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 31, 2014)

Guess who finally got her ends trimmed? *points to self* This curl right here! I apologize in advance for the sideways pictures, Idk how to turn them the right way.


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 31, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Love the hair



Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 1, 2015)

whosthatcurl said:


> Guess who finally got her ends trimmed? *points to self* This curl right here! I apologize in advance for the sideways pictures, Idk how to turn them the right way.



Looks beautiful! so healthy and full


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 1, 2015)

12/31 photo.  Didn't feel like straightening so I just pulled.


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 1, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Welcome yaya24. Why did you big chop?



faithVA

I texlaxed in 2013 after being natural for 4.5 yrs.
I loved it, but decided natural was best for me.
So I BC#2 January 2014 and was still using my indigo powders henna etc and dedided I wanted to use color instead... so October Big Chop#3.


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 1, 2015)

I added my starting pic to my original post.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 4, 2015)

I put in flat twist with the ends on perm rods on Friday. I took them out Saturday and wore it out until today. But my hair was drying out so put it back up in twist. I will wash again tomorrow to rehydrate my hair.


----------



## Love2Live (Jan 4, 2015)

I said I didn't want braids but it's just so much easier. I can keep it moisturized easier and low manipulation. I plan to keep them in for all of January, take them out the first week of February, and then braided again before my trip to Africa the second week in feb. 

P. S. The back is in single braids.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2015)

Was able to flat twist my hair in 30 minutes. So I will be doing mhm every 3 days to see if it improves my moisture.

Unless I do a roller set I'm going to just wear the same flat twist style all month to make things easier.


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 6, 2015)

I've been on a no comb/brush routine since mid Oct and my hair is thriving.  I am so surprised!  I have barely any breakage or split ends.  Since Oct I have also pared down my routine and I'm using less product.


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 8, 2015)

bump! bump!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2015)

Did another mhm wash with as I am cleansing pudding, Jessicurl deep conditioner and mud puddle mud wash. I did loc with naturelle grow leave in, hazelnut oil and MHC type 4 hair cream. 

My hairs twisted back up in the same flat twist style.

Will wash again on Sunday.


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Jan 11, 2015)

Did a pull length check tonight. These will be my official starting pics. Using my tattoos as markers for my length checks. So the back is about full neck length and pulled to the front collar bone length still. Sorry if this collage comes out huge


----------



## faithVA (Jan 12, 2015)

KaramelKutie803 said:


> Did a pull length check tonight. These will be my official starting pics. Using my tattoos as markers for my length checks. So the back is about full neck length and pulled to the front collar bone length still. Sorry if this collage comes out huge



Cool. You will definitely be SL soon


----------



## faithVA (Jan 12, 2015)

This month I am washing every 3 days and my scalp is loving it. I am trying to remember to oil my scalp with my oil blend. 

I am seeing some progress. I am finally able to flat twist all twist towards my crown and to band them together and tuck the ends under and its still early January. So I am hopeful of my progress by the end of march


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 12, 2015)

Wearing it out for the first time  in several months in a flat twist out. It looks much better since the cut and weekly seek n destroys. The style is also laying much better without those deep mullet-making layers.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 12, 2015)

faithVA KiWiStyle I LOVE the NG Herbal Blends...I'm DCing right now under a heat cap.  A little goes a long way and it is very, very slippery. I can't wait to rinse to see how my hair feels.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 12, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> faithVA KiWiStyle I LOVE the NG Herbal Blends...I'm DCing right now under a heat cap.  A little goes a long way and it is very, very slippery. I can't wait to rinse to see how my hair feels.



I agree. A little does go a long way. It has great slip and my hair feels really good afterward. 

The only downside so far is because it lasts so long, I can't justify buying any more DCs


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 12, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I agree. A little does go a long way. It has great slip and my hair feels really good afterward.  The only downside so far is because it lasts so long, I can't justify buying any more DCs


Because I lose my mind over a good DC, I bought a bunch.  I can't "justify" buying any more but need is relative.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 12, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Because I lose my mind over a good DC, I bought a bunch.  I can't "justify" buying any more but need is relative.



Do you. I don't want to stop your flow.  And you know I won't talk you out of a purchase.


----------



## Wenbev (Jan 12, 2015)

I've made a slight adjustment to my cowash/fingers only regimen - I started adding oil and then the conditioner in sections.  What a difference!  My hair remains moisturized all day, non greasy and I can get second day hair.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 13, 2015)

This cold weather is messing up my cuteness. So far I've been hiding my hair. I tried wearing my wig the other day and it wasn't happening. Not at all. So today I put my hair in a sort of high bun and I tied my scarf I finally got from Pretty Anntoinet * shakes fist at the Kearny, NJ Post Office*


----------



## faithVA (Jan 14, 2015)

So far have been successful sticking to my wash day every three days. Was able to complete wash to style in three hours today which is a record for me.

I'm noticing a little growth when putting In my flat twist. It's getting easier.

Hopefully the growth will be noticeable during our first length check.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 14, 2015)

Looks like my crown is slowly inching to my nape. Finally. Maybe by spring it will all be there.

Think I will cowash tonight and flat twist out for tomorrow


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Jan 15, 2015)

Well I'm gonna have to take new starting pics. I was getting a little bored with my hair and Tuesday was feeling like I wanted to do something different with it. And Wednesday I woke up and decided to get an undercut. So the back is now gone. Here's what the back looks like now


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 15, 2015)

Can I join this challenge too? It's for my crown area?


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 15, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> Can I join this challenge too? It's for my crown area?



Chiiiile you better start posting updates! Lol.

Im here mostly for my crown too


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 16, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Chiiiile you better start posting updates! Lol.  Im here mostly for my crown too


  yeah, I'm trying to get my crown to SL, hell NL, EL, etc... Lol   My current overall length is SL 
My goal is APL and beyond 
My crown is TWA 
I'm relaxed, but trying to transitioning to texlax 

My current Reggie is wash, dc under dryer 30 mins, dry under dryer, cornrow and wig weekly. I m&s daily  
 this is my hair dried under the dryer and not straightened with the flat iron.  I'm hiding my hair due to my crown and growing out this cut. I don't know if I will cut or not to even it out. Maybe when my hair gets to MBL (the longer side)     This is a pic of my crown. It's 3 inches. Hoping to gain 4-5 by the end of the year.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 16, 2015)

KaramelKutie803 said:


> Well I'm gonna have to take new starting pics. I was getting a little bored with my hair and Tuesday was feeling like I wanted to do something different with it. And Wednesday I woke up and decided to get an undercut. So the back is now gone. Here's what the back looks like now


 
Yasssss!!!!! I LOVE it!! I plan on getting an undercut this summer.


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Jan 16, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Yasssss!!!!! I LOVE it!! I plan on getting an undercut this summer.



Thank you! I did it on a whim so I'm glad I like it as well lol. Summer is best cause my neck is extra cold now


----------



## faithVA (Jan 17, 2015)

Here is my hair for the weekend. Still keeping the back on lock down. Im feeling optimistic that I will be able to do a banana clip bun by April.


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 17, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> faithVA KiWiStyle I LOVE the NG Herbal Blends...I'm DCing right now under a heat cap.  A little goes a long way and it is very, very slippery. I can't wait to rinse to see how my hair feels.



cattypus,

All of her deep conditioners are wonderful.   They have tons of slip. I would definitely recommend them to everyone.


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 17, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> yeah, I'm trying to get my crown to SL, hell NL, EL, etc... Lol   My current overall length is SL
> My goal is APL and beyond
> My crown is TWA
> I'm relaxed, but trying to transitioning to texlax
> ...



shortdub,

I have sections that look just like yours.   In order to get my hair to be even, I am going to have to keep trimming the longer sections, while the shorter ones grow out.  I was just thinking that I need to trim at least an inch next month when I relax.  I haven't trimmed my hair  since last June.


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 17, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Here is my hair for the weekend. Still keeping the back on lock down. Im feeling optimistic that I will be able to do a banana clip bun by April.
> 
> View attachment 293707
> 
> ...



Looks good faithVA.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 17, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Here is my hair for the weekend. Still keeping the back on lock down. Im feeling optimistic that I will be able to do a banana clip bun by April.



Omgosh faith this is beautiful!  I love it....see this is something I can't do on myself. I need simple and basic lol.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 19, 2015)

Pennefeather said:


> Looks good faithVA.





HairPleezeGrow said:


> Omgosh faith this is beautiful!  I love it....see this is something I can't do on myself. I need simple and basic lol.



Thanks ladies. It held up over the long weekend. Next time will use larger perm rods because the curls were way too tight.

I'm back to my regular flat twist now.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 19, 2015)

Played around with my banana clip on Friday m I'm getting closer to that banana clip bun.  I can't wait to have another styling option.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 21, 2015)

Pennefeather said:


> shortdub,  I have sections that look just like yours.   In order to get my hair to be even, I am going to have to keep trimming the longer sections, while the shorter ones grow out.  I was just thinking that I need to trim at least an inch next month when I relax.  I haven't trimmed my hair  since last June.


  I don't plan on cutting until I reach BSL on the short side. I just want to see it grow before I do any drastic cuts again. I have been chopping my hair off for two years now.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 21, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Here is my hair for the weekend. Still keeping the back on lock down. Im feeling optimistic that I will be able to do a banana clip bun by April.


  this is pretty and neat!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 21, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> this is pretty and neat!



Thank you!


----------



## ladyscorpian14 (Jan 21, 2015)

been taking hairfinity since the 12th have grown 1/2 in some parts already hope i can reach full shoulder length by summer


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 21, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> I don't plan on cutting until I reach BSL on the short side. I just want to see it grow before I do any drastic cuts again. I have been chopping my hair off for two years now.



shortdub,
I actually bought some scissors over the weekend, but I couldn't bring myself to do it. 

I'm going to wait till my next relaxer in February. Then I can flat iron and trim. I only flat iron a few times a year.


----------



## lovely_locks (Jan 21, 2015)

I have been wearing my hair in a bun most of the winter. My ends were horrible and my hair was breaking. I just oiled and bummed. I straightened my hair with a blow dryer and my ends are so much better! Simple is best im thing you! I am not relaxing at all this winter. The weather is way to harsh!


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Jan 22, 2015)

Here is new starting pic after getting my undercut. Not as drastic of a change that I expected. I'm still CL so I'll take that


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 23, 2015)

Really liking this green magic. Idk if its working for growth but im retaining better. Other than that, still maintaining french rolls as the go to. Also keeping up with the seek and destroy ssk. 

Also my water filter needs replacement.  Feels like im always needing to chelate more than usual


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2015)

I wore my hair out today. My twist out is starting to look a bit better.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 23, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I wore my hair out today. My twist out is starting to look a bit better.


Very nice.  I may have asked this before but what do you do to the ends?


----------



## ronie (Jan 23, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I wore my hair out today. My twist out is starting to look a bit better.


You are getting some nice hang on your twist out. Your hair looks shiny and moisturized. Very nice.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Very nice.  I may have asked this before but what do you do to the ends?



Thank you. I didn't do anything to the ends. I twist down as far as I can and then I twirl the ends around my finger. Some people put their hair on perm rods but I didn't even think of that last night. I just wanted to go to bed.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2015)

ronie said:


> You are getting some nice hang on your twist out. Your hair looks shiny and moisturized. Very nice.



Thank you. I was definitely glad my front was hanging. No headbands.  it was hiding at least a little bit of gray


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2015)

[ QUOTE=  gettingronie;21037949"]e getting some nice hang on your twist out. Your hair looks shiny and moisturized. Very nice.[/QUOTE]

Thank you. I was definitely glad my front was hanging. No headbands.  it was hiding at least a little bit of gray


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 23, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I wore my hair out today. My twist out is starting to look a bit better.



Looks soooo good...okay I wont derail y'alls thread anymore lol


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 23, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I wore my hair out today. My twist out is starting to look a bit better.



That is lovely! Your hair is coming along nicely!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Looks soooo good...okay I wont derail y'alls thread anymore lol



Thank You. Aw we love you in here. You are like our big sister in the hair world. You are always welcome here.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> That is lovely! Your hair is coming along nicely!



Thank you DarkJoy. Glad to start the year off better.


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Jan 24, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Really liking this green magic. Idk if its working for growth but im retaining better. Other than that, still maintaining french rolls as the go to. Also keeping up with the seek and destroy ssk.
> 
> Also my water filter needs replacement.  Feels like im always needing to chelate more than usual



I'm seeing a lot of talk about this Green Magic and I think I missed the memo lol. What exactly is it?


----------



## ronie (Jan 25, 2015)

KaramelKutie803 said:


> I'm seeing a lot of talk about this Green Magic and I think I missed the memo lol. What exactly is it?


It s a sulfur based topical growth stimulating hair cream. I used it for 2 months and I saw noticeable increase of growth within 2 weeks. I has a faint sulfur scent. It makes the scalp feels fantastic. 
The bad, lol: it caused me extreme shedding. So I had to give it up.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 25, 2015)

ronie said:


> It s a sulfur based topical growth stimulating hair cream. I used it for 2 months and I saw noticeable increase of growth within 2 weeks. I has a faint sulfur scent. It makes the scalp feels fantastic.
> The bad, lol: it caused me extreme shedding. So I had to give it up.



Exactly. 

Actually I noticed the extra shed.  Adding tea back into my regimen has stopped it.

Oan debating if I wanna do a wet set after my wash as a no heat way to see if that green magic and seek and destroy ssk is doing any good. Its really hard to tell on a natural 4c. Maybe if I have time...


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Jan 25, 2015)

ronie said:


> It s a sulfur based topical growth stimulating hair cream. I used it for 2 months and I saw noticeable increase of growth within 2 weeks. I has a faint sulfur scent. It makes the scalp feels fantastic.
> The bad, lol: it caused me extreme shedding. So I had to give it up.



Thanks for the reply sounds tempting but ugh shedding lol. I'm already fine haired soooo that may be a problem for me


----------



## faithVA (Jan 26, 2015)

Was able to get 3rd day hair from my twist out which is good enough since I wash every 3 days. And I'm starting to maintain moisture over several days. 

Yesterday I washed and put it back up into flat twist. My SO saw it and said Your hair is getting long. I guess my hair has been so short for so long, he thinks that NL is long  Its not even close to SL but it is good he notices.

My growth seems a little less than average but I am finally retaining. 

We still have time until our first check-in. Definitely hoping to see the difference.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 28, 2015)

Got my hair back in my cornrows. I hope this protective style is benefiting my hair. I have so much shrinkage in my crown, so I don't know what's going on, but I am seeing growth everywhere else. I plan on stretching for 6-7 months if possible. The key to doing that is having a great detangler. I still need to add som protein into the mix. I hope once I get a relaxer, my hair can look better to me, since the texture will be more even.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 28, 2015)

I took those cornrows out after reading the Komaza thread. I'm not going hardcore in the wig challenge. I plan on going back to washing my hair every few days.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 28, 2015)

[USER said:
			
		

> shortdub78;21054383[/USER]]I took those cornrows out after reading the Komaza thread. I'm not going hardcore in the wig challenge. I plan on going back to washing my hair every few days.



What did you read that made you take the cornrows out?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 28, 2015)

faithVA said:


> What did you read that made you take the cornrows out?


  I don't want to say her name wrong, but she discussed how she was told she had folliculitis, and was told to stop wearing the wigs and let her scalp breathe. She was also told to shampoo frequently for several days. Since I am experiencing some issues in my crown area, I'm thinking maybe I might be having some type of scalp issue myself?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 28, 2015)

[USER said:
			
		

> shortdub78;21054667[/USER]]I don't want to say her name wrong, but she discussed how she was told she had folliculitis, and was told to stop wearing the wigs and let her scalp breathe. She was also told to shampoo frequently for several days. Since I am experiencing some issues in my crown area, I'm thinking maybe I might be having some type of scalp issue myself?



Ok, makes sense. My crown has been improving since I have been doing my hair every 3 to 4 days. I don't use shampoo with every wash since it is too harsh for my hair but I do cleanse it some type of way. If nothing else, I just soak my hair in the shower for a few minutes. The more water my scalp gets the better everything seems to get.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 28, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Ok, makes sense. My crown has been improving since I have been doing my hair every 3 to 4 days. I don't use shampoo with every wash since it is too harsh for my hair but I do cleanse it some type of way. If nothing else, I just soak my hair in the shower for a few minutes. The more water my scalp gets the better everything seems to get.


  I used to do this, but since I have been trying to transition to texlax for the past several months, detangling these different textures is a bit much.


----------



## lovely_locks (Jan 28, 2015)

I have been using no heat at all on my hair. Just co washing it and letting it air dry and putting it in a bun. So far my ends are looking so much better. My hair is softer and shinier. I haven't relaxed in about a month or two. I think I may keep it that way.


----------



## Love2Live (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm going to take my braids out this weekend. I plan to wash and deep condition when I take them out, wash and deep condition again on 2/7, then go to the salon for a wash, deep condition , and trim on 2/11 before I get my hair braided again on 2/12. I was messaging my hair dresser today telling her that I think I want to transition. We are going to talk about it more when I go in to see her. I have not made a definitive decision yet. By the time I take the next set of braids out I will be four months post. I'm not going to get another relaxer until I know what I want to do.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 29, 2015)

Bangs finally touching my upper lip. First time in 25 years!!

:reddancer:


----------



## faithVA (Jan 29, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Bangs finally touching my upper lip. First time in 25 years!!
> 
> :reddancer:



.......


----------



## lovely_locks (Jan 31, 2015)

Love2Live said:


> I'm going to take my braids out this weekend. I plan to wash and deep condition when I take them out, wash and deep condition again on 2/7, then go to the salon for a wash, deep condition , and trim on 2/11 before I get my hair braided again on 2/12. I was messaging my hair dresser today telling her that I think I want to transition. We are going to talk about it more when I go in to see her. I have not made a definitive decision yet. By the time I take the next set of braids out I will be four months post. I'm not going to get another relaxer until I know what I want to do.



I am in the same boat! My hair is finally getting some length, but I like how my new growth looks.  I will take a page out of your book and I'm not going to relax till I figure things out. Lmk what you decide!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 31, 2015)

My front is looking pretty good. Now I just need my back to have a major growth spurt.


----------



## lovely_locks (Feb 3, 2015)

faithVA said:


> My front is looking pretty good. Now I just need my back to have a major growth spurt.



I hate how hair grows in pieces at a time. I wish they would all grow the same amount as once. My crown takes forever! And is also the most fragile.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 4, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Bangs finally touching my upper lip. First time in 25 years!!  :reddancer:


  it's growing! Yay!


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 4, 2015)

Today is hair washing day, but I have still not made it to the store to get some Aphogee 2 min or the braid spray removal! Plus, I need a better spray bottle. I want a mist or a spray, not a stream! I also need to get another mini flat iron for my roots! I pray roller setting works! I would like to try the mesh rollers to help with drying faster. I never learned to use those before. I think I will just buy one pack to get the hang of them.


----------



## yaya24 (Feb 5, 2015)

I've decided that heat (tension blowdry) is a must for me.
I skipped the heat for the month of January,  and my ends are ssk city.

Im going back to weekly blow dries.

Planning to dust mid March.


----------



## lovely_locks (Feb 6, 2015)

I haven't relaxed in two months. My new growth is looking good! I had a good growth spirt for once! It looks like a little under and inch and a half! This is a lot for me lol!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 6, 2015)

lovely_locks said:


> I haven't relaxed in two months. My new growth is looking good! I had a good growth spirt for once! It looks like a little under and inch and a half! This is a lot for me lol!



Wow that is a lot. Congratulations. I'm so jealous  But happy for you


----------



## faithVA (Feb 6, 2015)

With this cold, I've skipped my wash every 3 days and its been a week. Was supposed to wash tonight but will put it off until Sunday. Last night I took out my flat twist, put a little water on my hair and twisted up with one of the Camille Rose products. Don't know which one. Wearing a twist out today which came out pretty good. I will just put on my bonnet and ride out the weekend.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 6, 2015)

Havent been  doing too much and that  includes washing. Really want to protein DC on saturday but dunno if I can much less  hendigo which is what I really want  to do. 

In other news, been keeping my ends tucked and trying different stylers to see what agrees with my strands and not cause breakage.  With my new job and father on hospice, I no longer have time to make products (or much else) at home so its a little PJism for now to see what works.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm 2 months post BC today. I wanted to do a mini length check, but I don't feel like it.  I know my hair is growing- my fro is getting thicker.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 6, 2015)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];21091063]Havent been  doing too much and that  includes washing. Really want to protein DC on saturday but dunno if I can much less  hendigo which is what I really want  to do.
> 
> In other news, been keeping my ends tucked and trying different stylers to see what agrees with my strands and not cause breakage.  With my new job and father on hospice, I no longer have time to make products (or much else) at home so its a little PJism for now to see what works.



Sorry to hear about your Father. How are you doing/feeling?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 6, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Havent been  doing too much and that  includes washing. Really want to protein DC on saturday but dunno if I can much less  hendigo which is what I really want  to do.
> 
> In other news, been keeping my ends tucked and trying different stylers to see what agrees with my strands and not cause breakage.  With my new job and father on hospice, I no longer have time to make products (or much else) at home so its a little PJism for now to see what works.



So sorry about your father!  :-(


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 6, 2015)

DarkJoy
You ok? I'm sorry to hear about your dad.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 6, 2015)

I need to wash my hair! I would really like some time to myself to take care of myself. I gave myself a quick pedi, groomed my eyebrows, but I still need to do my hair, nails, and wax! I need a break! 

Oh I got some of that Curls curl paste. I got the blueberry one. I hope it will lay my edges.


----------



## BonBon (Feb 6, 2015)

Bit worried. 

 My temple edges are still struggling even though I've been oiling for a month. Usually it would have started to retain/grow by now. The thin patch at the top is growing in though. Not sure if wig etc.. is causing friction still but I aint going without wigs with this eyesore at the side of my head.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 6, 2015)

Sumra said:


> Bit worried.  My temple edges are still struggling even though I've been oiling for a month. Usually it would have started to retain/grow by now. The thin patch at the top is growing in though. Not sure if wig etc.. is causing friction still but I aint going without wigs with this eyesore at the side of my head.


  what oil are you using?


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks for you concern faithVA HairPleezeGrow and shortdub78. Hes not much longer for this earth so I've bern helping with his care and final wishes. Im doing ok and have made my peace with it and him..

Obviously not much time for real hair care. Just trying to keep what I got on my head during this time. Tempted to bust out my wig....


----------



## BonBon (Feb 7, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> what oil are you using?



 I'm using a JBCO, rosemary, lavendar and tea tree oil mix.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 7, 2015)

Sumra said:


> I'm using a JBCO, rosemary, lavendar and tea tree oil mix.


 I'm going to pick up some of those. I have lavender.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm pretty much sticking with my flat twist until some time in March. Between now and then I will do a rollerset and maybe a twist out but I will keep it up for the most part.

I would love to have a growth spurt. But right now it looks like I'm pretty close to my 1/2" a month and I seem to be retaining some of that and my ends are getting better.

I will do a roller set this month for a special occasion and then next month for my quarterly check in. I am optimistic that I will see at least a slight difference between March and December.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 9, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I'm pretty much sticking with my flat twist until some time in March. Between now and then I will do a rollerset and maybe a twist out but I will keep it up for the most part.  I would love to have a growth spurt. But right now it looks like I'm pretty close to my 1/2" a month and I seem to be retaining some of that and my ends are getting better.  I will do a roller set this month for a special occasion and then next month for my quarterly check in. I am optimistic that I will see at least a slight difference between March and December.


  I need a growth spurt! I would like to wear my hair out in April.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 9, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> I need a growth spurt! I would like to wear my hair out in April.



Yes a good 2" would be great  Maybe you can wear an updo with curls in the front or something.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 9, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Yes a good 2" would be great  Maybe you can wear an updo with curls in the front or something.


  I'm going to do a comb over! Lol


----------



## faithVA (Feb 9, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm going to do a comb over! Lol



Nothing wrong with that  You will figure it out


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 11, 2015)

Did a seek and destroy last night. The crown is coming along. Seems the best way to keep the crown retaining is to remove ssk and splits immediately.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 11, 2015)

Winter is the time of great patience  But I am feeling fairly happy with my hair right now which is definitely a step up. Today is my wash day and my hair is holding up so well I hate to take it down to wash it. 

Even though its not long, I am looking forward to enjoying my hair this spring and summer.


----------



## yaya24 (Feb 11, 2015)

My old faithful scurl is back in the mix.
Leaves my hair sooo soft.
The back almost too soft.
I had to srpay my hair with some aphogee green tea spray this evening to get some balance back there.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 12, 2015)

Such a quiet thread.


----------



## lovely_locks (Feb 12, 2015)

I hate my hair right now! It's not doing what I want! My hair won't curl at the ends. It's weird. My scalp is dry. I wear it up all the time which I hate. I have a face that needs to be framed.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 13, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Such a quiet thread.


  I need to be quiet right now.. Hopefully I can get it together.


----------



## Love2Live (Feb 13, 2015)

Today I am getting my MUCH needed trim. Then I will have an honest idea of how SL is looking for 2015. We are also going to talk about whether or not I want to transition. I just don't like how thin and hard to moisturize my relaxed hair is but I am also afraid that learning to care for my natural hair will be another challenge. We shall see. Happy Friday!!!


----------



## Love2Live (Feb 13, 2015)

Oh and I am proud of my hair this week. It has been doing pretty well as far as moisture. When I washed last Friday I used joico moisture recovery shampoo and conditioner balm and dc'd Eden Body works. It was my first time using all three products and my hair responded very well to them all. I think I might be on to something. Yay!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 13, 2015)

[USER=253834 said:
			
		

> lovely_locks[/USER];21118501]I hate my hair right now! It's not doing what I want! My hair won't curl at the ends. It's weird. My scalp is dry. I wear it up all the time which I hate. I have a face that needs to be framed.



Why won't your hair curl at the ends?

Maybe your hair and scalp need some extra pampering this weekend. Maybe a nice hot oil treatment will help you get through this winter.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 13, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> I need to be quiet right now.. Hopefully I can get it together.



Do what you need to do. I understand needing a moment.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 13, 2015)

Love2Live said:


> Oh and I am proud of my hair this week. It has been doing pretty well as far as moisture. When I washed last Friday I used joico moisture recovery shampoo and conditioner balm and dc'd Eden Body works. It was my first time using all three products and my hair responded very well to them all. I think I might be on to something. Yay!



 Glad you are having a good hair week. Hopefully these products are great for your regimen. I hope your trim turns out exactly like you want it with nice fresh ends.


----------



## BonBon (Feb 13, 2015)

My hair is Cray cray like brillo lol. I think it may need a protein treatment to recieve moisture again. 

I also ran out of the ors deep conditioner and used humecto last time.  Humecto does nothing for me at all lol. Might bin it but seems like a waste


----------



## faithVA (Feb 13, 2015)

[USER=26733 said:
			
		

> Sumra[/USER];21119563]My hair is Cray cray like brillo lol. I think it may need a protein treatment to recieve moisture again.
> 
> I also ran out of the ors deep conditioner and used humecto last time.  Humecto does nothing for me at all lol. Might bin it but seems like a waste



Maybe add some honey and oil to it to see if you can salvage it.


----------



## BonBon (Feb 13, 2015)

Okies. I've never tried honey before. 

Oh and another thing. I bought the JBCO lavender version. Smells so lovely. I have about half an inch on the broken down spots. Edges still not budging but I'm hoping thats a friction issue rather than hormonal

 I would really love to find a really good satin/silk beanie that fits nicely under my wig, but its difficult over here. 

 I'm even considering designing my own and getting it made to measure.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 13, 2015)

Sumra said:


> My hair is Cray cray like brillo lol. I think it may need a protein treatment to recieve moisture again.
> 
> I also ran out of the ors deep conditioner and used humecto last time.  Humecto does nothing for me at all lol. Might bin it but seems like a waste



Might need to clarify and or chelate too.


----------



## BonBon (Feb 13, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Might need to clarify and or chelate too.



 Thanks. I haven't clarified for maybe a year come to think of it


----------



## yaya24 (Feb 13, 2015)

Today is wash day!!


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 13, 2015)

Sumra said:


> Thanks. I haven't clarified for maybe a year come to think of it



Oh dear....  probably might wanna pick up a swimmers shampoo to chelate and clarify in one go. I use Aubrey organics...


----------



## lovely_locks (Feb 13, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Why won't your hair curl at the ends?  Maybe your hair and scalp need some extra pampering this weekend. Maybe a nice hot oil treatment will help you get through this winter.




It does this every time I get to a certain length.   It's very weird. This harsh winter isn't helping either. I just shampooed and conditioned my hair. Trying to figure out what moisturizer I want to use.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 14, 2015)

Washed my hair last night but wasn't happy with the results. Washing again today and giving myself a protein treatment. Will cowash and sit with mud an hour. Will twist it up. In either going to color my hair on Monday or Friday. Haven't decided which.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 14, 2015)

My hair is definitely retaining.  I did 9 flat twist to my crown and can put them in a small ponytail and tuck them under. So my back is getting better.


----------



## Love2Live (Feb 14, 2015)

Update: I didn't get a trim like I intended yesterday. She said it would be better to do it when I come back the first week in March. My ends weren't as bad as I thought. I got it braided up to stay out of the way for the next 2.5 weeks. I plan to get a press and curl when I come back and I will have fresh ends for that. Transitioning is looking like the plan. I'm really excited to see how this goes. It will be a long transition. I don't plan on doing a bc because my head is too big for that. lol It would make me self conscious.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 15, 2015)

So im thinking my new regimen might be it....for now. Never know with finicky fine hair and sensitive scalp 

It seems moisture  dc keeps my hair breaking even if I do a protein right before. Lately its been the SSI okra recon only on wash day. Then  I use a moisturizing leave in (kckt) daily or every other day for styling. My hair seems good with this as opposed to a moisture rich weekly DC. Hopefully this will help me retain to full SL and on to APL.

Oan, my edges have fully returned after my last snafu of too tight corn rows for crochet braids.  Woohoo!


----------



## lovely_locks (Feb 15, 2015)

faithVA said:


> My hair is definitely retaining.  I did 9 flat twist to my crown and can put them in a small ponytail and tuck them under. So my back is getting better.



YAY!!!! Exciting! Congrats! Whatever you are doing is working! Your other post said you are going to dye your hair? What color?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 15, 2015)

Love2Live said:


> Update: I didn't get a trim like I intended yesterday. She said it would be better to do it when I come back the first week in March. My ends weren't as bad as I thought. I got it braided up to stay out of the way for the next 2.5 weeks. I plan to get a press and curl when I come back and I will have fresh ends for that. Transitioning is looking like the plan. I'm really excited to see how this goes. It will be a long transition. I don't plan on doing a bc because my head is too big for that. lol It would make me self conscious.



Fabulous. Good ends are a blessing. Transition as long as you can. You will know the right time to big chop.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 15, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> So im thinking my new regimen might be it....for now. Never know with finicky fine hair and sensitive scalp
> 
> It seems moisture  dc keeps my hair breaking even if I do a protein right before. Lately its been the SSI okra recon only on wash day. Then  I use a moisturizing leave in (kckt) daily or every other day for styling. My hair seems good with this as opposed to a moisture rich weekly DC. Hopefully this will help me retain to full SL and on to APL.
> 
> Oan, my edges have fully returned after my last snafu of too tight corn rows for crochet braids.  Woohoo!



That makes sense. Maybe you only need to DC once a month or so.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 15, 2015)

lovely_locks said:


> YAY!!!! Exciting! Congrats! Whatever you are doing is working! Your other post said you are going to dye your hair? What color?



Thank you. Nothing dramatic. I'm just coloring grays so I'm coloring it a dark brown. I'm just doing a semi permanent to get me through an event.


----------



## jennifer30 (Feb 16, 2015)

still waiting for them 4 inches :/


----------



## faithVA (Feb 16, 2015)

I bought the wrong color. I thought I bought semi but it was permanent. I only like to do permanent every 3 months. I had a package of Diety Color Shampoo in the cabinet and I mixed it with conditioner and let it sit for 30 minutes. I got really good results. I was very happy. 

The first few times I used it I didn't get coverage and the shampoo was drying to my hair. If this color pasts for two weeks I will buy some more and be able to leave the permanent color alone. : yay: My fingers are crossed.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm on hiatus with MHM for a while. I just need a break from doing my hair so often. After i colored decided to put in two strand twists to see how that works. I DCD with NG marshmallow and slippery elm. I used NG leave in, MHC type type 4 hair creme and Beautiful Curls gel. I'm hoping this locks in the moisture.  I will know by Wednesday.

My twist are coming along they are still short but wearable.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I bought the wrong color. I thought I bought semi but it was permanent. I only like to do permanent every 3 months. I had a package of Diety Color Shampoo in the cabinet and I mixed it with conditioner and let it sit for 30 minutes. I got really good results. I was very happy.  The first few times I used it I didn't get coverage and the shampoo was drying to my hair. If this color pasts for two weeks I will buy some more and be able to leave the permanent color alone. : yay: My fingers are crossed.


  I won't go back to color until I make my first goal and get my scalp under control. That might be a year from now. I plan to go to the Aveda institute for color. I will go the dark brown route. I love jet black thought.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 18, 2015)

I used some Knot Today early this morning and I don't like it anymore. Don't know what I'm going to do with this bottle.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2015)

[USER=2496]shortdub78[/USER];21135883 said:
			
		

> I used some Knot Today early this morning and I don't like it anymore. Don't know what I'm going to do with this bottle.



What didn't you like?

I will keep you updated on the color change shampoo. Hopefully it turns out to be a winner for me.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2015)

[USER said:
			
		

> shortdub78;21135883[/USER]]I used some Knot Today early this morning and I don't like it anymore. Don't know what I'm going to do with this bottle.



What else do you have in your stash that you don't want? You may have enough for a box


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2015)

My twists feel OK. They are somewhere in between moisturized and dried out. They may make it until Friday but I'm not sure. Tonight I'm going to try to remoisturize them. I've never had success in doing this before but I will try it again.

I'm going to start with putting on a plastic cap and then my heat therapy wrap for 15 minutes. I think I will try a few experiments. I will try warm water and oil on one side. I will do leave-in an oil on a second section. I will do warm water, leave-in and oil on the third. I will try to stay light on all layers. And I will squeeze all layers into the sections.

Hopefully my hair won't frizz but if it does it only has to last two more days. I'm going to wear a twist out Friday to get ready for my wash later that evening.


----------



## Coilystep (Feb 18, 2015)

I was successful in doing a ponytail today. It's still a little too short for my taste. But I can tell my hair is definitely growing. So I'm happy about that.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I was successful in doing a ponytail today. It's still a little too short for my taste. But I can tell my hair is definitely growing. So I'm happy about that.



Congratulations. That is a big milestone


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> My twists feel OK. They are somewhere in between moisturized and dried out. They may make it until Friday but I'm not sure. Tonight I'm going to try to remoisturize them. I've never had success in doing this before but I will try it again.  I'm going to start with putting on a plastic cap and then my heat therapy wrap for 15 minutes. I think I will try a few experiments. I will try warm water and oil on one side. I will do leave-in an oil on a second section. I will do warm water, leave-in and oil on the third. I will try to stay light on all layers. And I will squeeze all layers into the sections.  Hopefully my hair won't frizz but if it does it only has to last two more days. I'm going to wear a twist out Friday to get ready for my wash later that evening.


  do you use some sort of moisturizing spray? I used to use Oyin Juices and Berries and would spray my locs/twists throughout the day.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2015)

[USER said:
			
		

> shortdub78;21137131[/USER]]do you use some sort of moisturizing spray? I used to use Oyin Juices and Berries and would spray my locs/twists throughout the day.



Over the years I've tried several but have not had any success with any of them. I've tried the Juices and Berries and some others that HanaKuroi sent me. They seem fine while wet but when my hair dries, it just feels dry and hard. And they make my twist frizz and tangle at the roots. 

So I was going to try pressing water into my hair versus spraying it on to see if that works better. I think Ms-GG said I should apply something and then smooth each twist to keep it from frizzing. I figured I would try it. 

If it doesn't work I will have to go back to flat twist for a while.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Over the years I've tried several but have not had any success with any of them. I've tried the Juices and Berries and some others that HanaKuroi sent me. They seem fine while wet but when my hair dries, it just feels dry and hard. And they make my twist frizz and tangle at the roots.  So I was going to try pressing water into my hair versus spraying it on to see if that works better. I think Ms-GG said I should apply something and then smooth each twist to keep it from frizzing. I figured I would try it.  If it doesn't work I will have to go back to flat twist for a while.


  that might work! Her twists are amazing and juicy! What will you smooth them with?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> that might work! Her twists are amazing and juicy! What will you smooth them with?



I'm going to try 3 things at once; water + oil; water + leave in + oil; leave-in + oil;.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I'm going to try 3 things at once; water + oil; water + leave in + oil; leave-in + oil;.



I almost forgot I was doing 3 things at once. I baggied with heat first. I heated the water. I did the entire left side with water, leave-in and oil. I did the right front with water and oil. And the right back with leave-in and oil. Now I'm baggying with heat for 15 more minutes to see if I can get it to sink in. It always looks and feels great while its wet. I will see how it feels in the morning.

I also remember reading that someone has success spritzing their hair with cold water. Not sure how that will work with low porosity hair. But if this doesn't work I'm willing to try anything.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I almost forgot I was doing 3 things at once. I baggied with heat first. I heated the water. I did the entire left side with water, leave-in and oil. I did the right front with water and oil. And the right back with leave-in and oil. Now I'm baggying with heat for 15 more minutes to see if I can get it to sink in. It always looks and feels great while its wet. I will see how it feels in the morning.  I also remember reading that someone has success spritzing their hair with cold water. Not sure how that will work with low porosity hair. But if this doesn't work I'm willing to try anything.


  it will! Plus you got until Friday!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 19, 2015)

Ok It wasn't a complete success but it wasn't a fail. It gave me enough moisture to make it through tomorrow. I can't really tell a big difference between the 3 scenarios. Next time I will use a very diluted leave-in. I may need to seal with something heavier. I think the moisturizing worked but I need to figure out resealing. 

The good news is that I had very little shrinkage and very little frizz. I don't think my roots tangled. That's a good start. 

Fortunately I only have to make it through tomorrow night. Its a good base to start from.


----------



## BonBon (Feb 19, 2015)

That feeling when you have some new products in the mail 

 Well usually I tend to splash out somewhat on expensive products with varying results tbh. I wish they did more samples in this country.

 This time I bought a cheaper line that had good reviews, so I thought I might as well try it. It's the Palmers coconut range. Leave in strengthening conditioner spray, deep conditioning protein pack and the olive oil co wash cleansing conditioner. 

 Just tried the leave in spray and its very moisturising. My hair feels super soft and bouncy. Lets see how this goes.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 19, 2015)

Sought and destroyed last night. The little bugger SSKs love to collect around my crown which explains why it never grows.  Well I got their number now! She will be close to nape by mid spring.

While cowashing this morning I wondered what that tickling was on my shoulders.  Heehee! My nape is touching my shoulders while in a shrunken wet state. Woohoo!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 19, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Sought and destroyed last night. The little bugger SSKs love to collect around my crown which explains why it never grows.  Well I got their number now! She will be close to nape by mid spring.
> 
> While cowashing this morning I wondered what that tickling was on my shoulders.  Heehee! My nape is touching my shoulders while in a shrunken wet state. Woohoo!



Go ahead super grower


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 19, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Go ahead super grower



 dont I wish?
Vitamins help a bunch too


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 21, 2015)

I want to rollerset my hair on satin sponge rollers except:

1. Lost most  of my satin  rollers so have to buy more 

2. Can't wait all d ay for it to dry. Too busy outside the house and cant sleep on them 

3. My 15 year old hooded dryer finally died 
4. Why dont I want to use something in my vast collection?  I got perm rods, Flexirods,  mesh rollers, magnetic rollers, and curl formers.  

Always wanting what you dont have....smh


----------



## faithVA (Feb 21, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> I want to rollerset my hair on satin sponge rollers except:
> 
> 1. Lost most  of my satin  rollers so have to buy more
> 
> ...



Um yeah you have too many roller options to worry about satin rollers. 

I'm under the dryer now with curlformer in.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 21, 2015)

And to think I was considering steam rollers too. This makes me a roller junkie? 

Ooo faithVA take pics of your set!

Today I rocked a decent shingle. Have on a plethora of products tho. Wng is only blue moon styling now.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 22, 2015)

My set came out OK. I couldn't figure out how to style it. My curls were so tight. I will do it again next month.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 22, 2015)

faithVA said:


> My set came out OK. I couldn't figure out how to style it. My curls were so tight. I will do it again next month.


  hey now! I used to get right sets like that and it would last for a week! That looks good! Once my hair grows back in, I will do that!


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 22, 2015)

faithVA said:


> My set came out OK. I couldn't figure out how to style it. My curls were so tight. I will do it again next month.



Thats a nice set faith! As the curls fall over a cpl days you'll have a nice style over the first part of the week .  Generally I dislike first day sets....its best around day 3 for my hair


----------



## faithVA (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks ladies. Because I separated so much to wear it won't last a week. It has already spoofed so I'm washing it and putting it back in twist. It served it's purpose.


----------



## lovely_locks (Feb 22, 2015)

Faith, your hair is so shiny! It's getting so long.


----------



## BonBon (Feb 22, 2015)

Right. I'm in disbelief. This one is definitely a hit and it has everything in that I need for my hair. I like that it has strengthening ingredients, but is simultaneously really moisturising.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 22, 2015)

lovely_locks said:


> Faith, your hair is so shiny! It's getting so long.



SL can't get here fast enough.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 22, 2015)

I finally washed my hair this evening. I air dried it in a bun. Hair is nice and soft. I let it dry 70 percent, before bunning. My spot is starting to fill in. I only massage that area once or twice a week. Keeping my scalp and hair clean 2x weekly is helping.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 23, 2015)

Wrong thread.


----------



## Wenbev (Feb 23, 2015)

will henna, moisture dc and straighten hair this weekend. I've been doing wash and gos since october.  time to switch it up!


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 24, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Today I rocked a decent shingle. Have on a plethora of products tho. Wng is only blue moon styling now.



No more of that even once a blue moon
 Had some nasty ssk to contend with.  And it was only a day. Dang.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 24, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> No more of that even once a blue moon
> Had some nasty ssk to contend with.  And it was only a day. Dang.



I was wondering who you were talking to initially. Then I realized you were talking to yourself


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 24, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I was wondering who you were talking to initially. Then I realized you were talking to yourself



  yes yes always mumbling to myself even irl.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2015)

Did my hair last night. Did three flat twist in the back and orange perm rods in the front. 

My back is gaining little by little. Not long enough for 2 flat twist in the back but  being able to do only 3 is an accomplishment. 

Each week feeling a little better about my hair.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Feb 25, 2015)

faithVA said:


> What length are you now?  Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning?  What's your plan to reach SL?  What's your regimen?  Anything else you want to share?  Post your starting pic:



I bc about a week ago. I'm currently about 3 inches all around
I'm going to shampoo or cowash weekly and deep condition.
 For now I am using a shampoo I purchased from Lush and jane Carter Moisture nourishing shampoo. 
I co wash with NTM and DC with Eden 
I have worn cornrows extensions for the past two weeks and plan to box braid this weekend. I will ps strictly until the summer, then I learn my natural hair. 
I'm hoping to reach shoulder length by the end of the year. 
I'm a new natural


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2015)

[USER=365687 said:
			
		

> CafedeBelleza[/USER];21163919]I bc about a week ago. I'm currently about 3 inches all around
> I'm going to shampoo or cowash weekly and deep condition.
> For now I am using a shampoo I purchased from Lush and jane Carter Moisture nourishing shampoo.
> I co wash with NTM and DC with Eden
> ...



Welcome. We are glad to have you.


----------



## lovely_locks (Feb 25, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Did my hair last night. Did three flat twist in the back and orange perm rods in the front.  My back is gaining little by little. Not long enough for 2 flat twist in the back but  being able to do only 3 is an accomplishment.  Each week feeling a little better about my hair.



If I could do hair like you I would BC this weekend!


----------



## Coilystep (Feb 25, 2015)

CafedeBelleza said:


> I bc about a week ago. I'm currently about 3 inches all around I'm going to shampoo or cowash weekly and deep condition. For now I am using a shampoo I purchased from Lush and jane Carter Moisture nourishing shampoo. I co wash with NTM and DC with Eden I have worn cornrows extensions for the past two weeks and plan to box braid this weekend. I will ps strictly until the summer, then I learn my natural hair. I'm hoping to reach shoulder length by the end of the year. I'm a new natural


  your hair looks great. Your hair will grow fast. I bc'd in August and my hair was about that length and I have about double that length now.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2015)

lovely_locks said:


> If I could do hair like you I would BC this weekend!



NO. DON'T DO IT. Hold out until SL and your life will be sooo much easier.

This in between stage is painful. 

Thank you for the compliment though. But I swear styling my hair stresses me out at times.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 25, 2015)

lovely_locks said:


> If I could do hair like you I would BC this weekend!



I totally agree with faithVA- wait as long as possible! I'm a very impatient person and I've BC twice after a 5 month relaxer stretch.    This growing out a TWA stage is painful.  Of course, there are plenty who have embraced their TWA's and love this stage. Unfortunately, I'm not one of them.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2015)

xu93texas said:


> I totally agree with faithVA- wait as long as possible! I'm a very impatient person and I've BC twice after a 5 month relaxer stretch.    This growing out a TWA stage is painful.  Of course, there are plenty who have embraced their TWA's and love this stage. Unfortunately, I'm not one of them.



Neither am I  When my hair was 2" cool. 3", the battle began. It just makes everything so time consuming. It's just getting to the point where I can do my hair a bit faster. When I first started styling was 2 hours minimum. And wash day is a minimum of 4. 

I regret that I big chopped. I should have just let it stay damaged and did protein treatments every 4 weeks and just dust an 1/2 inch at a time. I would probably be APL by now :


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 25, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Neither am I  When my hair was 2" cool. 3", the battle began. It just makes everything so time consuming. It's just getting to the point where I can do my hair a bit faster. When I first started styling was 2 hours minimum. And wash day is a minimum of 4.
> 
> I regret that I big chopped. I should have just let it stay damaged and did protein treatments every 4 weeks and just dust an 1/2 inch at a time. I would probably be APL by now :


I agree 100 with this.

Loved my twa. Looooved it. At 2"? Cant tell you how many times I came  in here posting about wanting relax...or found an excuse to chop again. Which I did twice now  

Much better now that the back is kissing cbl. But that was a loooong year.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> I agree 100 with this.
> 
> Loved my twa. Looooved it. At 2"? Cant tell you how many times I came  in here posting about wanting relax...or found an excuse to chop again. Which I did twice now
> 
> Much better now that the back is kissing cbl. But that was a loooong year.



Yeah when that back starts to hang, it opens up a whole new world  I'm talking like I been there   But I'm gaining on it.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 25, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Neither am I  When my hair was 2" cool. 3", the battle began. It just makes everything so time consuming. It's just getting to the point where I can do my hair a bit faster. When I first started styling was 2 hours minimum. And wash day is a minimum of 4.  I regret that I big chopped. I should have just let it stay damaged and did protein treatments every 4 weeks and just dust an 1/2 inch at a time. I would probably be APL by now :



So true.. I've lost about 3 years of length. Been in this challenge 2011,2012, 2013, 2014... You get the picture

Stay away from scissors!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2015)

xu93texas said:


> So true.. I've lost about 3 years of length. Been in this challenge 2011,2012, 2013, 2014... You get the picture
> 
> Stay away from scissors!



Dang we must have been in this same challenge together for all of these years. OK let's you and I  promise we will graduate together this year.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Feb 25, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> your hair looks great. Your hair will grow fast. I bc'd in August and my hair was about that length and I have about double that length now.



Thank you! I've worn it very short before, but it was relaxed. This is quote foreign but that's encouraging.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 25, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Dang we must have been in this same challenge together for all of these years. OK let's you and I  promise we will graduate together this year.



Yes, I am with you!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2015)

xu93texas said:


> Yes, I am with you!



Yay we are moving on to apl. I have been going back and forth between the TWA and SL thread since 2011. This is the last year either of us will see either of these. I said if I didn't make SL this year I wasn't joining another length challenge.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 25, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Yay we are moving on to apl. I have been going back and forth between the TWA and SL thread since 2011. This is the last year either of us will see either of these. I said if I didn't make SL this year I wasn't joining another length challenge.



I agree. APL 2016.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 26, 2015)

Want  to wear it out next weekend but that means straightening it with or without heat. Seems as though as it grows even twist outs are a SSK disaster waiting to happen. This wasnt a problem as a twa.

Learning as I go.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 26, 2015)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];21171005]Want  to wear it out next week[USER][/USER]end but that means straightening it with or without heat. Seems as though as it grows even twist outs are a SSK disaster waiting to happen. This wasnt a problem as a twa.
> 
> Learning as I go.



Can you do a roller set? What are you using on your ends?


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 26, 2015)

Sometimes I use perm rods. Sometimes I pin curl the ends. It's really the texture and high porosity  of my hair. Some strands just ball up on each other unless I do a soaking wet set.  But those look terrible on me. 

Probably will bust out th curl formers.


----------



## Coilystep (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm rocking ruff and tuff with my Afropuff. :lol


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Sometimes I use perm rods. Sometimes I pin curl the ends. It's really the texture and high porosity  of my hair. Some strands just ball up on each other unless I do a soaking wet set.  But those look terrible on me.
> 
> Probably will bust out th curl formers.



So what did you decide?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I'm rocking ruff and tuff with my Afropuff. :lol



Nice puff. I'm looking forward to a bigger one.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2015)

This is my goto style for March. I'm doing 4 flat twists in the back with perm rods in the front.  It doesn't take that long to install and it last the 3 days between my washes. I know my SO likes my curls better than my flat twist and so do I.


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 2, 2015)

faithVA said:


> This is my goto style for March. I'm doing 4 flat twists in the back with perm rods in the front.  It doesn't take that long to install and it last the 3 days between my washes. I know my SO likes my curls better than my flat twist and so do I.


  you are so creative. I really like this.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> you are so creative. I really like this.



Thank you. As they say, Necessity is the mother of invention.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 2, 2015)

Omg faithVA!  Beautiful style!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2015)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];21185727]Omg faithVA!  Beautiful style!



 You're so good to me.  Thank You. I was very pleased and having a good hair day.


----------



## Wenbev (Mar 2, 2015)

did a henna treat and a blow out yesterday.  was too lazy to flat iron especially with all the rain.  But flat ironed tonight and feel really good about the health of my hair.  I'm tracking to collarbone bc that's easier for me to measure.  This year is definitely a good hair growing year.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 3, 2015)

Didn't get the chance to set my hair much  less wash it. Dont want  to wash without adequate time for a DC so yesterday amongst  2,453 errands got another  AIA coconut cowash. I like that it lifts the cuticle but doesnt my strip my hair. Its good enough for a 2 min condish after.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2015)

It feels good to get close to having a regimen and to have some good hair days. However, it makes me want to play in my hair more.


----------



## yaya24 (Mar 3, 2015)

I did mini twists last week Friday.
2 weeks is my max for keeping them in.
I have them pinned back. Skipping wash day this week.


----------



## lovely_locks (Mar 3, 2015)

I know it's a mint away.....but is anyone else excited about the April length checks!? I am!


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 4, 2015)

lovely_locks said:


> I know it's a mint away.....but is anyone else excited about the April length checks!? I am!



I'm correlating this challenge with the 2 inches in 4 months challenge.  As long as I retain 2 inches, I'm good.  I will be getting a sew-in next month and will do an official length check before the install.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 4, 2015)

lovely_locks said:


> I know it's a mint away.....but is anyone else excited about the April length checks!? I am!


  no. I'm basically in the TWA phase in my crown area. I won't really be impressed until the end of the year. But I'm happy it is growing though!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 4, 2015)

lovely_locks said:


> I know it's a mint away.....but is anyone else excited about the April length checks!? I am!



In glad you are excited. Maybe it will be contagious. 

I'm not excited for this round of check ins but I am glad that at least my pics will show progress.  That gives me hope for SL towards the 2nd half of the year.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 4, 2015)

I have 4 milestones I'm trying to hit by the end of March.
1. I want to be able to wash in 4 sections
2. I want to be able to do my hair in 2 flat twist
3. I want to be able to do a banana clip bun in the back.
4. I want a wearable puff

I'm getting pretty close. I may just barely make them but I think I will make them.

Have to think of some for the 2nd quarter. I would love to do a bun but that's more like 3rd or 4th quarter.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 4, 2015)

lovely_locks said:


> I know it's a mint away.....but is anyone else excited about the April length checks!? I am!



Yes I am. Not because I think I made great progress but because LC  time is when I usually  find a new go to


----------



## Love2Live (Mar 5, 2015)

While out of the country I got an email from Komaza saying I would get an email about my analysis and scheduling my phone consultation no later than 03/05/2015. I am literally going to be stalking my email today. lol

I took out the braids I had for my trip. I need to wash it and I will probably get it braided again. If I do decide on braids I will wait a week.


----------



## BonBon (Mar 5, 2015)

LOL. I just realised I haven't been thinking about overall length this year so far because I'm so preoccupied with my broken spots. Its kinda nice in a weird way. 

 Would be good to have a length surprise at the end of the year though.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 5, 2015)

[USER=436451 said:
			
		

> Love2Live[/USER];21197125]While out of the country I got an email from Komaza saying I would get an email about my analysis and scheduling my phone consultation no later than 03/05/2015. I am literally going to be stalking my email today. lol
> 
> I took out the braids I had for my trip. I need to wash it and I will probably get it braided again. If I do decide on braids I will wait a week.



Please let us know how it goes. I learned quite a bit from mine. I'm still learning though. I hope it helps you.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 5, 2015)

So its going on 11 days since I washed. Been too busy but my scalp itches now. Will be up late tonight I guess...


----------



## faithVA (Mar 6, 2015)

[USER=436451 said:
			
		

> Love2Live[/USER];21197125]While out of the country I got an email from Komaza saying I would get an email about my analysis and scheduling my phone consultation no later than 03/05/2015. I am literally going to be stalking my email today. lol
> 
> I took out the braids I had for my trip. I need to wash it and I will probably get it braided again. If I do decide on braids I will wait a week.



Did you get your analysis results yesterday?


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 6, 2015)

Sumra said:


> LOL. I just realised I haven't been thinking about overall length this year so far because I'm so preoccupied with my broken spots. Its kinda nice in a weird way.  Would be good to have a length surprise at the end of the year though.


  me too!!!!!!!


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hmm..it seems I haven't been retaining much if not at all. I did a comparison pic of my hair and it looks the same length it was months ago!

I'm still struggling to reach SL.

Update pic


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 6, 2015)

KidneyBean86 said:


> Hmm..it seems I haven't been retaining much if not at all. I did a comparison pic of my hair and it looks the same length it was months ago!
> 
> I'm still struggling to reach SL.
> 
> Update pic



Uh that looks like sl to me. Ain't that at your collarbone? 

Hard to compare with the second pic with no pulling.


----------



## Love2Live (Mar 6, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Did you get your analysis results yesterday?


    No and they didn't come today either. I will be stalking my email until they arrive.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 6, 2015)

[USER=436451 said:
			
		

> Love2Live[/USER];21202937]No and they didn't come today either. I will be stalking my email until they arrive.



Did you check your spam folder?  If you don't get them today make sure to shoot them an email asking for an update.


----------



## Love2Live (Mar 6, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Did you check your spam folder?  If you don't get them today make sure to shoot them an email asking for an update.



I took a nap and woke up to the email! My phone call will be on Monday. I cannot wait. I will be sure to report the results.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 10, 2015)

Need a new updo goto. I am so bored.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2015)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];21215885]Need a new updo goto. I am so bored.



What's your go to style right now? Maybe you can find something on pinterest. They often have cute styles.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks faithVA. That's a good idea!

All winter its been a variation of this pic but with my own tiny baby bun or a roll in the back. Its great since it passes in my ultra conservative work environment.  But I need a change now.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Thanks faithVA. That's a good idea!
> 
> All winter its been a variation of this pic but with my own tiny baby bun or a roll in the back. Its great since it passes in my ultra conservative work environment.  But I need a change now.
> 
> View attachment 300083



I like that. I'm going to sport that when the back of my hair gets long enough.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2015)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];21216019]Thanks faithVA. That's a good idea!
> 
> All winter its been a variation of this pic but with my own tiny baby bun or a roll in the back. Its great since it passes in my ultra conservative work environment.  But I need a change now.
> 
> View attachment 300083



Do you have a pinterest page? If so maybe we can share pics.

I have some pics already. Maybe something will help you.
https://www.pinterest.com/namastefw/


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 10, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I like that. I'm going to sport that when the back of my hair gets long enough.


faithVA
This can be done real short. I dont have enough to do it like  hers. I french roll the nape upwards or sometimes make a teeny bun thing. When my crown was only 2 inches gel worked great. Its still great to keep the sides from popping out. Maybe ill take a pic later....


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> faithVA
> This can be done real short. I dont have enough to do it like  hers. I french roll the nape upwards or sometimes make a teeny bun thing. When my crown was only 2 inches gel worked great. Its still great to keep the sides from popping out. Maybe ill take a pic later....



Some parts of my back are only 2". So it's somewhere between 2" and 4". I can't yet get all of the hair in the back into a mini bun or even a french roll. I'm close to being able to do a banana clip bun but I need another 1 to 1.5 inches. 

The back of my hair really incurred a lot of damage. Hopefully by the end of April I will be there if not sooner. I check at the end of every month


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 10, 2015)

Dbl post.......


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 10, 2015)

I hate this app, my phone case and my phone. They all contribute to messed up posts. 

DarkJoy I really like that style. I going to try to attempt with a puff in the back. My bun would be minuscule. I'm very style challenged and always end up doing the same wash n go style only varying where I put my part.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 10, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Do you have a pinterest page? If so maybe we can share pics.
> 
> I have some pics already. Maybe something will help you.
> https://www.pinterest.com/namastefw/



I do! I'd love to, thanks for the offer! 

When this lunch break comin so I can peek?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I hate this app, my phone case and my phone. They all contribute to messed up posts.
> 
> DarkJoy I really like that style. I going to try to attempt with a puff in the back. My bun would be minuscule. I'm very style challenged and always end up doing the same wash n go style only varying where I put my part.



Please take pictures. That may be something I can do since I can't do a mini bun yet.


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 10, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Do you have a pinterest page? If so maybe we can share pics.  I have some pics already. Maybe something will help you. https://www.pinterest.com/namastefw/


  I just started following.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I just started following.



Two people followed me and I'm pretty sure you aren't Svetlana Chernayakhovskaya  That girl has a name on her.

It this is going to be fun. Especially when I get some length and if I ever get my wng going


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 10, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Two people followed me and I'm pretty sure you aren't Svetlana Chernayakhovskaya  That girl has a name on her.  It this is going to be fun. Especially when I get some length and if I ever get my wng going


  My mama definitely did not name me Svetlana lol. I can hardly wait for more length. I'm pretty comfortable with my wash n goes. I need to learn some other styles.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 10, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I hate this app, my phone case and my phone. They all contribute to messed up posts.
> 
> DarkJoy I really like that style. I going to try to attempt with a puff in the back. My bun would be minuscule. I'm very style challenged and always end up doing the same wash n go style only varying where I put my part.



I got  all kinds of variations of it. My shrinkage is so tight and density lowish so I won't  be able to make a bun for a long time. Faith you make  me want  to try the banana clip. 

Here's a side view. Not enough light for the back. Also I didnt take much time so its a little messy today.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> I got  all kinds of variations of it. My shrinkage is so tight and density lowish so I won't  be able to make a bun for a long time. Faith you make  me want  to try the banana clip.
> 
> Here's a side view. Not enough light for the back. Also I didnt take much time so its a little messy today.



I like the banana clip bun because it makes my hair look like I have a lot even if I just barely have 1/2" to cover the clip. It also allows me to do a fake french twist before I can really do one. It should work well for you.

I don't see a picture.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 10, 2015)

It would help if I actually attached the pic


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> It would help if I actually attached the pic
> 
> View attachment 300095



Very nice. Yeah, I'm not there yet


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2015)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];21216425]It would help if I actually attached the pic
> 
> View attachment 300095



Did you just follow me?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 10, 2015)

Annnnd so I've been MIA from this challenge for a minute. I'd taken my crochets down back in November & had been wearing my own hair but I   slacked off my routine & have been keeping my hair tucked under winter cap which caused my ends to break something fierce! I still haven't cleared SL either. So back to the drawing board.  

I haven't had a relaxer in 9 months & I'm transitioning so I bought a hooded dryer to do DCs & roller sets. I did a dusting a few days ago. Prepoo'd (for the first time ever) today, poo'd, did a protein DC & roller set (for the first time ever). It came out fluffy & thick. Bought a phony pony to keep her tucked under. On another note, since I started my hair journey in 2012, I've learned to love my new growth!!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2015)

londonfog said:


> Annnnd so I've been MIA from this challenge for a minute. I'd taken my crochets down back in November & had been wearing my own hair but I   slacked off my routine & have been keeping my hair tucked under winter cap which caused my ends to break something fierce! I still haven't cleared SL either. So back to the drawing board.
> 
> I haven't had a relaxer in 9 months & I'm transitioning so I bought a hooded dryer to do DCs & roller sets. I did a dusting a few days ago. Prepoo'd (for the first time ever) today, poo'd, did a protein DC & roller set (for the first time ever). It came out fluffy & thick. Bought a phony pony to keep her tucked under. On another note, since I started my hair journey in 2012, I've learned to love my new growth!!



Welcome back. Now that the weather is getting better give her some love so she can show off for you in the summer.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 10, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Did you just follow me?



Sure did. Realized I dont actually pin much. Lol


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Sure did. Realized I dont actually pin much. Lol



Yeah I noticed that. Perhaps I can motivate you. I love pinning hairstyles. Now I just need the hair to do them.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2015)

Hello ladies! We are almost 1/4 of the way through the year. Are you still with us? We will be doing update pictures the last week of March through April 1st. Just wanted to give you a chance to get ready. Hope to hear from you. If you are no longer in the challenge let me know and I will remove your name from the list.

apemay1969
@cllcindy
Evallusion 
HappilyLiberal
KaremelKutie803
Kells
Meritamen
Misseyl
Penelope74
Queensheba88
Sholapie
Whimsy
whosthatcurl


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Mar 10, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Hello ladies! We are almost 1/4 of the way through the year. Are you still with us? We will be doing update pictures the last week of March through April 1st. Just wanted to give you a chance to get ready. Hope to hear from you. If you are no longer in the challenge let me know and I will remove your name from the list.
> 
> apemay1969
> cllcindy
> ...




I'm still in the challenge but my hair hasn't grown at all because I am still trying to get it together.  My goal is to grow two inches by the end of June.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2015)

[USER=183866 said:
			
		

> HappilyLiberal[/USER];21217125]I'm still in the challenge but my hair hasn't grown at all because I am still trying to get it together.  My goal is to grow two inches by the end of June.



Well come visit us sometime just to say hello


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2015)

I ordered a hair dryer with a comb attachment so I can blow dry my hair next week for a trim. I can't remember the last time I blew my hair dry. Its going to be interesting to see what it looks like.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 10, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I ordered a hair dryer with a comb attachment so I can blow dry my hair next week for a trim. I can't remember the last time I blew my hair dry. Its going to be interesting to see what it looks like.


  I bought a comb attachment and that thing keeps popping off! I don't like this big dumb blow dryer that I have.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> I bought a comb attachment and that thing keeps popping off! I don't like this big dumb blow dryer that I have.



Yeah I bought one for mine and it did the same thing. So I just decided to buy a new one that came with the attachment. I don't feel like making things work.


----------



## Queensheba88 (Mar 10, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Hello ladies! We are almost 1/4 of the way through the year. Are you still with us? We will be doing update pictures the last week of March through April 1st. Just wanted to give you a chance to get ready. Hope to hear from you. If you are no longer in the challenge let me know and I will remove your name from the list.
> 
> apemay1969
> @cllcindy
> ...



I am in the apl/bsl Challange now..


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2015)

Queensheba88 said:


> I am in the apl/bsl Challange now..



OK I will take you off the list.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 11, 2015)

Put it in tiny little Bantu knots using ssi coconut quench moisturizer.  If it looks good in the morning, will wear it out tomorrow. If not then back to my rollup go to....


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 11, 2015)

Here is my first attempt at an updo. I was inspired by DarkJoy an faithVA.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Here is my first attempt at an updo. I was inspired by DarkJoy an faithVA.



Go ahead and do your thing. You did a good job for your first time. How do you like it? It's going to be nice to have some additional styles in your repertoire.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm going to try it with a banana clip bun at the end of the month. For now I'm going to stick with my flat twists and perm rods just to be consistent. 

I hope I reach some of my goals by the end of the month.


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 11, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Go ahead and do your thing. You did a good job for your first time. How do you like it? It's going to be nice to have some additional styles in your repertoire.


  I like. Since I'm seeing more length I'm want to try some other styles.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I like. Since I'm seeing more length I'm want to try some other styles.



Fabulous. It would be great to have a style challenge. But those never go well  People get discouraged so quickly and they drop off fast.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 11, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Here is my first attempt at an updo. I was inspired by DarkJoy an faithVA.


  this is so nice! Very neat!


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 11, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> It would help if I actually attached the pic


  your hair looks so moisturized and soft! Very nice! I wish you were with me when that lady decided to pull her damn wig off in the store and tell me she don't need no satin cap or moisturizer! Hair was a hot stinky mess! I'm not offering anymore help or input in the store. I walked off after she did all of that. There was another lady trying to give her some advice. As soon as she pulled off her wig, ole girl told her she needed a hot oil treatment and some deep conditioning. She wasn't trying to hear it. She definitely wasn't trying to hear me, since I kept asking what moisturizer did she have at home. She just kept saying Creme of nature.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 11, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Here is my first attempt at an updo. I was inspired by DarkJoy an faithVA.



Love it! And I agree that  the moisture level looks on point.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 11, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> your hair looks so moisturized and soft! Very nice! I wish you were with me when that lady decided to pull her damn wig off in the store and tell me she don't need no satin cap or moisturizer! Hair was a hot stinky mess! I'm not offering anymore help or input in the store. I walked off after she did all of that. There was another lady trying to give her some advice. As soon as she pulled off her wig, ole girl told her she needed a hot oil treatment and some deep conditioning. She wasn't trying to hear it. She definitely wasn't trying to hear me, since I kept asking what moisturizer did she have at home. She just kept saying Creme of nature.



Dang.... it stank too?  Sorry your senses were assaulted like that  poor thang!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> your hair looks so moisturized and soft! Very nice! I wish you were with me when that lady decided to pull her damn wig off in the store and tell me she don't need no satin cap or moisturizer! Hair was a hot stinky mess! I'm not offering anymore help or input in the store. I walked off after she did all of that. There was another lady trying to give her some advice. As soon as she pulled off her wig, ole girl told her she needed a hot oil treatment and some deep conditioning. She wasn't trying to hear it. She definitely wasn't trying to hear me, since I kept asking what moisturizer did she have at home. She just kept saying Creme of nature.



You should be grateful she gave you a good laugh for the future


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 11, 2015)

faithVA said:


> You should be grateful she gave you a good laugh for the future


  lol I wish her well on her quest for shine and soft hair. But I won't give anymore advice in the stores ever again! Lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 11, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Dang.... it stank too?  Sorry your senses were assaulted like that  poor thang!


  it had that dirty stale hat smell. Broken off and dry. Tellin me she got some creme of nature products at home...smh


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 11, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> it had that dirty stale hat smell. Broken off and dry. Tellin me she got some creme of nature products at home...smh


  you can't make everyone see the light. When all she has is a rice Krispy on her head she'll wonder what happened to her hair.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 11, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> you can't make everyone see the light. When all she has is a rice Krispy on her head she'll wonder what happened to her hair.



You said 'a' rice krispy.  dang. Give her the benefit of the doubt that she finds a clue when shes down to at least  a baby spoonful


----------



## neiiya (Mar 11, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> you can't make everyone see the light. When all she has is a rice Krispy on her head she'll wonder what happened to her hair.


 

I love Rice Krispies treats. Now whenever I eat them I will think of that crusty and musty lady and her nasty hair.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 11, 2015)

Blowing up this thread the last few days. Trying to get brave on posting pic updates. So... my bantu knot out was a fail. Will try diff products next time. 

Despite the fail I pulled it into a puff. Received a cpl compliments today surprisingly.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Blowing up this thread the last few days. Trying to get brave on posting pic updates. So... my bantu knot out was a fail. Will try diff products next time.
> 
> Despite the fail I pulled it into a puff. Received a cpl compliments today surprisingly.
> 
> ...



Yes please be brave  I like it. You have a nice puff and I really like that swirl you have going on in the back.

I've not mastered a bantu knot out either. My hair doesn't come out smooth. It usually looks pretty frizzy it. I get the same when I do a flat twist out. 

Maybe as you perfect it you can share some tips.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks faith.  Tgat waviness was caused by henna. It did the same to my bangs.  Turned both areas to a 4a from 4c. The rest has loosened too but not as much.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 12, 2015)

I think I'm going to color my hair tonight and then twist it back up. It will be more work tonight but it will make wash day tomorrow a bit shorter.


----------



## InBloom (Mar 13, 2015)

Can I join?  I know it's late.

I am full neck length after restarting my hair journey.  I had a rough year 2014 and suffered a setback with my hair due to stress and life changes.  I cut my hair to a near pixie length out of frustration and have decided to try again.

I am texlaxed (inadvertently), full neck length.

I plan to focus on moisture mostly, barely using protein at all.  

I take Hairburst vitamins (nearly finished with my first bottle).

I keep my hair clean and deep conditioned.  

I'm figuring what low manipulation/heatless styles to begin using. 

I'd like to reach a full shoulder length by the end of this year.

My goal is a layered APL...and I'd be happy with that.  

I'll post a starting pic later today after I've washed/conditioned and styled.

Let me in please!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2015)

[USER=240104 said:
			
		

> InBloom[/USER];21227763]Can I join?  I know it's late.
> 
> I am full neck length after restarting my hair journey.  I had a rough year 2014 and suffered a setback with my hair due to stress and life changes.  I cut my hair to a near pixie length out of frustration and have decided to try again.
> 
> ...



Welcome. It's never too late. We are glad to have you. We could use a few more people in this thread. I think this may be the lightest SL challenge we have had in years. 

Sounds like you are well on your way to making SL by year end


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 13, 2015)

Welcome InBloom!


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 13, 2015)

InBloom welcome to the shoulder length party


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 13, 2015)

If there's time this weekend I wanna do a pre length check  I pray to have time for curlformers and  henna. Since curlformers stretch pretty good might a well snap a few pics and LC it


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> InBloom welcome to the shoulder length party



I like that ... Shoulder Length Party


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> If there's time this weekend I wanna do a pre length check  I pray to have time for curlformers and  henna. Since curlformers stretch pretty good might a well snap a few pics and LC it



Yes you definitely should. We need pictures.

I'm going to hold out as long as possible, especially since I'm dusting on Tuesday. I need every millimeter I can get.


----------



## InBloom (Mar 13, 2015)

Starting pics.  

Since I'm posting now, I won't post at the April 1st mark.  I'll post in July to have something to compare.  

Happy Growing!


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 13, 2015)

InBloom said:


> Starting pics.  Since I'm posting now, I won't post at the April 1st mark.  I'll post in July to have something to compare.  Happy Growing!


 very fully and shiny


----------



## InBloom (Mar 13, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> very fully and shiny


 


Thank you!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2015)

InBloom said:


> Starting pics.
> 
> Since I'm posting now, I won't post at the April 1st mark.  I'll post in July to have something to compare.
> 
> Happy Growing!



That's a great starting pic. I definitely seeing you cruising into SL


----------



## InBloom (Mar 13, 2015)

faithVA said:


> That's a great starting pic. I definitely seeing you cruising into SL


 


As a few others have shared in earlier posts...

I've joined SL challenges in the past but never seemed to quite reach.  

I intend to make it happen this year.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 13, 2015)

InBloom said:


> As a few others have shared in earlier posts...
> 
> I've joined SL challenges in the past but never seemed to quite reach.
> 
> I intend to make it happen this year.



Beautiful hair! 

Doesn't look like a setback is anywhere in your near future.


----------



## InBloom (Mar 13, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Beautiful hair!
> 
> Doesn't look like a setback is anywhere in your near future.


 

Thank you!


----------



## Pennefeather (Mar 13, 2015)

I've been feeling like I had a setback since trimming my hair a few weeks ago. Intellectually, I know that I did the right thing since I had a few sections that were more than three inches longer than the center. However,  when I look at my hair, it just doesn't seem very long. 

My pity party will probably last until my next relaxer (8 weeks), and length check.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Mar 15, 2015)

Okay, I'm back lol sorry for being MIA. Pictures to follow soon when I get my hair done. I fell off the wagon, and it rolled over me a few times.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 16, 2015)

whosthatcurl said:


> Okay, I'm back lol sorry for being MIA. Pictures to follow soon when I get my hair done. I fell off the wagon, and it rolled over me a few times.



Welcome Back. I'm glad you picked yourself up and are moving on.


----------



## InBloom (Mar 16, 2015)

Did a bantu-knot out for today.  Marginally happy with the outcome.  I think I need to practice with products/oils for this kind of style to get the results I want.  

I also notice more shedding (or breakage) with the takedown.  Seems like wearing my hair straight is less stress on my ends.  Maybe it's just my imagination because I conceptually know that doesn't make sense.  

Thinking a braid-out might be better.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 16, 2015)

InBloom said:


> Did a bantu-knot out for today.  Marginally happy with the outcome.  I think I need to practice with products/oils for this kind of style to get the results I want.
> 
> I also notice more shedding (or breakage) with the takedown.  Seems like wearing my hair straight is less stress on my ends.  Maybe it's just my imagination because I conceptually know that doesn't make sense.
> 
> Thinking a braid-out might be better.



If you master the bantu knot out please let us know. My hair just looks like a huge frizz ball when I do it.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 16, 2015)

I've been playing around with wngs. I will try them out for the rest of March to see how I like them.

I lied. I was already tired of trying to get wngs to work and put my hair back in flat twist last night. Yeah I'm going to have to go back to my flat twist for a bit. They may take a bit longer to do than a wng but it lasts longer for me and much more care free


----------



## Love2Live (Mar 16, 2015)

Too much has been going on and I realized I hadn't shared my Komaza Analysis. I will update tonight. Overall it was very informative and I'm glad I did it.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello! 

I did not get the chance to set or blow dry or any of that. I made time to hendigo but that was it. Maybe this weekend hopefully. 
Oan I was able to wear bangs over the weekend!! A little Long Aid activator gel (amaaaazing product!!!) And some kckt gel and they  had a little hang even after shrinkage! 

Growing right along....


----------



## faithVA (Mar 17, 2015)

I water rinsed and then used BlueRoze flaxseed gel to put in flat twists. Not sure how I like it. I will try it with a perm rod set and maybe a curlformer set. Wearing a flat twist out today. It's not great but it's probably the best flat twist out I've had to date. Maybe there is hope


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 17, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I water rinsed and then used BlueRoze flaxseed gel to put in flat twists. Not sure how I like it. I will try it with a perm rod set and maybe a curlformer set. Wearing a flat twist out today. It's not great but it's probably the best flat twist out I've had to date. Maybe there is hope


  your wash and go was lovely!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 17, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> your wash and go was lovely!



Aw thank you. I enjoyed it while it lasted. I'm back to twist  My wng was still too much work.


----------



## Love2Live (Mar 17, 2015)

Here it is:

Main reason I wanted the analysis was to diagnose why my hair was always so dry and breaking. No matter what I tried my hair was always dry. 

Results: 
My new growth is strong and healthy. I think that is due to my increased water intake and hair vitamins. 
Dryness is due to lack of protein. I always thought my hair was protein sensitive so I stayed away from it like the plague. 
A lot of the damaged hair was breaking because the strands were weak and unable to retain moisture due to the lack of protein. 
I have normal porosity in the healthy portions of my hair and high porosity in the damaged areas. 
One thing I was surprised about was the thickness of my strands. I always thought I had fine strands but they are actually medium to thick (.074mm-.109mm)
She wants me to send in another sample so she can analyze my root sheaths. Most of the hair was broken hair. 

The Plan:
Keep my regimen as simple as possible. Do not overload my hair with products. 
Protein every two weeks except before a relaxer. Stop the protein three weeks before and three weeks after. 
Cut 1/4-1/2 inch every relaxer to get rid of the damaged ends. 
Moisturizer hair every other day seal with light serum. 
Avoid mineral oil and petroleum. 
Always use a great leave in. 

Moisturizer: Komaza Coconut Damage Control Serum
Sealant: Carol's Daughter Monoi Strengthening Serum
Protein: Komaza Protein Strengthener 
Switched my vitamin from Nature's Made HSN to Maxi Hair by Country Life
Always use a shampoo with sulfates because of the cones in the products. 
Never co-wash 

Use fingers more than any utensil. 
No boar bristle brushes


----------



## faithVA (Mar 17, 2015)

[USER=436451 said:
			
		

> Love2Live[/USER];21241841]Here it is:
> 
> Main reason I wanted the analysis was to diagnose why my hair was always so dry and breaking. No matter what I tried my hair was always dry.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you have a great strategy going forward.

Did she say why your cuticle was lifted? Is that due to lack of protein? or dryness?


----------



## Love2Live (Mar 17, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Sounds like you have a great strategy going forward.  Did she say why your cuticle was lifted? Is that due to lack of protein? or dryness?



She was very helpful. The lifted cuticles were due to the dryness.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Mar 17, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I've been playing around with wngs. I will try them out for the rest of March to see how I like them.
> 
> Friday Night
> View attachment 300791
> ...


 
Your hair looks great!  I will be happy when my hair gets to that stage!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 17, 2015)

Love2Live said:


> She was very helpful. The lifted cuticles were due to the dryness.



Oh. I didn't know cuticles lifted due to dryness. That is good to know.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 17, 2015)

HappilyLiberal said:


> Your hair looks great!  I will be happy when my hair gets to that stage!



Thank you! What stage is your hair at now? HappilyLiberal


----------



## InBloom (Mar 17, 2015)

Wow Love2Live

The advice you were given surprises me in some places.  Like, discontinue protein two weeks before and three weeks after a relaxer.  Most folks seem to do protein right after a relaxer and that was something I thought was the gospel.  You're being advised differently.  Also, you were advised on sealing with a serum because cones aren't the devil after all?  

I know everyone's hair is different, but it just drives the point home that all things don't work for all people.  

The most remarkable thing though, is the suggestion to never co-wash.  Does that also include cleansing conditioners?  

Fascinating.....


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 17, 2015)

InBloom said:


> Wow Love2Live  The advice you were given surprises me in some places.  Like, discontinue protein two weeks before and three weeks after a relaxer.  Most folks seem to do protein right after a relaxer and that was something I thought was the gospel.  You're being advised differently.  Also, you were advised on sealing with a serum because cones aren't the devil after all?  I know everyone's hair is different, but it just drives the point home that all things don't work for all people.  The most remarkable thing though, is the suggestion to never co-wash.  Does that also include cleansing conditioners?  Fascinating.....


  people love to cowash, but it just doesn't get the hair fully clean and will cause buildup over time. It will also cause follicles to become clogged. Most treatments tell you to discontinue use weeks before and after a relaxer application. What we learned on the boards goes against the grain. But folks are starting to go back to basics and commercialized products. In the end, you do have to do what works for you. Like a lot of folks were saying the wash their hair in the sink, but this board sees tons of complaints about hair tangling during washing sessions. Once my hair got to a certain length, I could no longer wash in the sink. My hair would tangle and get caught in the drain. Most folks on blogs and YouTube get in the shower to wash. That convo was very interesting to me.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 17, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> people love to cowash, but it just doesn't get the hair fully clean and will cause buildup over time. It will also cause follicles to become clogged. Most treatments tell you to discontinue use weeks before and after a relaxer application. What we learned on the boards goes against the grain. But folks are starting to go back to basics and commercialized products. In the end, you do have to do what works for you. Like a lot of folks were saying the wash their hair in the sink, but this board sees tons of complaints about hair tangling during washing sessions. Once my hair got to a certain length, I could no longer wash in the sink. My hair would tangle and get caught in the drain. Most folks on blogs and YouTube get in the shower to wash. That convo was very interesting to me.



Just from my conversation with them, I gather it is a pet peeve of theirs as are some other things. I think cowashing only is not a good thing. However, I think the word Never is probably also extreme. But I agree, everyone has to do what works for them. I think they gave good recommendations to start with.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm sitting here debating whether I'm washing my hair in the shower or the sink. Im cold and don't want to take off my warm clothes and get in the shower. The sink it is.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 17, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Just from my conversation with them, I gather it is a pet peeve of theirs as are some other things. I think cowashing only is not a good thing. However, I think the word Never is probably also extreme. But I agree, everyone has to do what works for them. I think they gave good recommendations to start with.


  I agree with this!


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 17, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I'm sitting here debating whether I'm washing my hair in the shower or the sink. Im cold and don't want to take off my warm clothes and get in the shower. The sink it is.


  do it for me too! Lol I looked at the sink long and hard, but I did it several weeks ago and paid for it dearly.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 17, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> do it for me too! Lol I looked at the sink long and hard, but I did it several weeks ago and paid for it dearly.



I ended up turning the heater on and washing in the shower.

I have so much shrinkage my hair will probably have to be MBL before its too long for the sink


----------



## faithVA (Mar 17, 2015)

I cowashed and then blew my hair dry. I have not done that in years. Then I gave myself a 1/2" trim. This is my hair after the trim. I'm going to use this for my end of month length check. 

My ends are in good shape now. I hope I can keep them that way and not need another trim before the end of June.

I'm still some distance from SL but hopefully I can get there by the end of the year.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 17, 2015)

Yay faithVA! Cute! Which technique did you use to dry?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 17, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Yay @faithVA! Cute! Which technique did you use to dry?


 
DarkJoy, Thanks.  There are techniques? 

I used the comb attachment on the dryer. I guess I should have researched first.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> DarkJoy, Thanks.  There are techniques?
> 
> I used the comb attachment on the dryer. I guess I should have researched first.



Lol nahhh. There's so many. Sometimes I use the comb and others the tension method. Sometime cool air and others hot or warm...depends on the mood.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 18, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Lol nahhh. There's so many. Sometimes I use the comb and others the tension method. Sometime cool air and others hot or warm...depends on the mood.


 
OK. I just wanted it done and fast so I could trim it. So I used the comb attachment on high heat and did each section. Then when I finished each section, I went back through on low heat. 

If I do it again in the future I may try something else. But the blow dryer is now put away


----------



## yaya24 (Mar 18, 2015)

I want to dye my hair super black with the shea moisture dye, but its not available at any of my loxal targets. I plan on waiting until May.. so ill order online.

Took  time and dusted my ends yesterday. My hair is happy 

I want some Havana twists next weekend through early May.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 18, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> I want to dye my hair super black with the shea moisture dye, but its not available at any of my loxal targets. I plan on waiting until May.. so ill order online.
> 
> Took  time and dusted my ends yesterday. My hair is happy
> 
> I want some Havana twists next weekend through early May.



If they haven't already I think most Targets discontinued selling it  The only place I have seen it recently is online.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 18, 2015)

Dang. I didn't even know they made dye.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Mar 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Thank you! What stage is your hair at now? @HappilyLiberal




Let's see...

It's about and inch and a half to two inches in the front.

A half inch at the crown.

And an inch in the back.

I'm thinking about going in and getting it cut to one length and starting over...  again!


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 23, 2015)

Happy Monday, SLers!

Funny how the smallest change makes a diff:

So I twist my hair up every night to protect the endd while sleep then bun it all up in the morning. Well the bangs came out so cute I left them out for my style  today and did the rest regular. 

-I have been stopped and asked what's different in amazement 
-Told my hair is gorgeous 
-Called beautiful
-And strongly flirted with by a handsome man who also called me beautiful  

Well dang... guess I'll  be wearing bangs more  often


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 23, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Happy Monday, SLers!  Funny how the smallest change makes a diff:  So I twist my hair up every night to protect the endd while sleep then bun it all up in the morning. Well the bangs came out so cute I left them out for my style  today and did the rest regular.  -I have been stopped and asked what's different in amazement -Told my hair is gorgeous -Called beautiful -And strongly flirted with by a handsome man who also called me beautiful    Well dang... guess I'll  be wearing bangs more  often


  gettin some Monday action! Lol


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 23, 2015)

Feast your eyes on the world's most fabulous bangs!


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 23, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Feast your eyes on the world's most fabulous bangs!


  oh that is cute!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 23, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Feast your eyes on the world's most fabulous bangs!



 Glad you are have a fabulous hair day. The bangs probably make you look mysterious and sexy.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 24, 2015)

Anyone posting length check pictures for the 1st qtr?


----------



## InBloom (Mar 24, 2015)

Since I joined so late, and posted a starting pic already.....I figure I would post a progress pic at the next milestone.....(July)


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 24, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Anyone posting length check pictures for the 1st qtr?


  I plan to post a progress pic this weekend. I'm trying to decide if I want stretch via roller set, a blow out just do a pull test.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 24, 2015)

InBloom said:


> Since I joined so late, and posted a starting pic already.....I figure I would post a progress pic at the next milestone.....(July)



Yes, I agree. If you posted one this month you are fine.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 24, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I plan to post a progress pic this weekend. I'm trying to decide if I want stretch via roller set, a blow out just do a pull test.



:yay, Can't wait to see. I usually go with whatever is easiest, especially this early in the year.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks shortdub78 and faithVA.  Im just being silly. But yea.  Good hair days are  rare for me.

I will certainly post progress pics. Dont know when or whether it will be stretched or with heat.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 24, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Thanks shortdub78 and faithVA.  Im just being silly. But yea.  Good hair days are  rare for me.
> 
> I will certainly post progress pics. Dont know when or whether it will be stretched or with heat.



Feel free to be silly. And share every compliment because sometimes they are few and far between (is that how it goes ). 

Any picture you show is fine. I just want to see hair.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 24, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Anyone posting length check pictures for the 1st qtr?



I will post a pic toward the end of April at the same time I post a pic for the "2 inches in 4 month challenge".


----------



## momi (Mar 25, 2015)

InBloom said:


> Starting pics.  Since I'm posting now, I won't post at the April 1st mark.  I'll post in July to have something to compare.  Happy Growing!



Your layers are lovely.


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 25, 2015)

I did some finger coils with a flat twist in the front. Hair in the front was not acting right. Very happy with the coils. Just wish it was longer the coils make it look so short.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 25, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I did some finger coils with a flat twist in the front. Hair in the front was not acting right. Very happy with the coils. Just wish it was longer the coils make it look so short.



That is so cute! How long did it take to make the  coils? Was thinking  of attempting a coil out at some point...


----------



## faithVA (Mar 25, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I did some finger coils with a flat twist in the front. Hair in the front was not acting right. Very happy with the coils. Just wish it was longer the coils make it look so short.



Aw, your coils are cute. Look at you trying new styles. That's fabulous.


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 25, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> That is so cute! How long did it take to make the  coils? Was thinking  of attempting a coil out at some point...


  it doesn't take long at all it took about 45 minutes. I probably could have finished in 30 minutes it the front bang area would have cooperated. I think I've gotten faster the more I do it.


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 25, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Aw, your coils are cute. Look at you trying new styles. That's fabulous.


  you inspire with all the cool styles you do


----------



## faithVA (Mar 25, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> you inspire with all the cool styles you do



Thank you. I'm going to let you take over from here. I'm on styling hiatus in April  Just going to wear this same style all month.


----------



## lovely_locks (Mar 25, 2015)

I can't wait to post length checks in April. I think I am soooo close to SL!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 25, 2015)

[USER=253834 said:
			
		

> lovely_locks[/USER];21268417]I can't wait to post length checks in April. I think I am soooo close to SL!



When are you planning to post? We can't wait either


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Mar 25, 2015)

I'll take some Senegalese Twists down when it's time for length check. My hair was coming out with golf ball hair balls so it needs a break. I neglected it for 2 months smh.


----------



## lovely_locks (Mar 25, 2015)

faithVA said:


> When are you planning to post? We can't wait either



April 1st, on my bday!


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 26, 2015)

lovely_locks said:


> April 1st, on my bday!


  I'm April 2!!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2015)

lovely_locks said:


> April 1st, on my bday!



I will be on the road on your birthday. So Happy Birthday.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm April 2!!



Happy Birthday to you too.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 26, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Happy Birthday to you too.


  thank you! I want to have a little painting party, but I'm trying to do something for my mom's bday too, so I may just go to dinner for mine or just do the painting with my SO.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> thank you! I want to have a little painting party, but I'm trying to do something for my mom's bday too, so I may just go to dinner for mine or just do the painting with my SO.



OK. I will be there. I will bring a bottle of something.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 26, 2015)

I wonder why my post didn't go through? Come on and join me Faith! We love to laugh, play family feud and pictionary, and step/dance!


----------



## jennifer30 (Mar 26, 2015)

i don't think i'll make shoulder length this year..my hair don't seem to want to grow..hmm


----------



## naija24 (Mar 27, 2015)

My hair is growing at a snail's pace... I don't know if it'll be at 3 inches by June....


This is my hair length now... Maybe 1.5 inches...


I want enough hair to straighten by June so that it looks like this.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 27, 2015)

naija24 said:


> My hair is growing at a snail's pace... I don't know if it'll be at 3 inches by June....
> 
> This is my hair length now... Maybe 1.5 inches...
> 
> I want enough hair to straighten by June so that it looks like this.



Awww you and your twa are adorable!

Its only been...what?  Six weeks since bc?  you'll get there.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 27, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> I wonder why my post didn't go through? Come on and join me Faith! We love to laugh, play family feud and pictionary, and step/dance!



Sounds like fun. Wish I was there. Have a great time.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 27, 2015)

[USER=423595 said:
			
		

> jennifer30[/USER];21272937]i don't think i'll make shoulder length this year..my hair don't seem to want to grow..hmm



What's going on with you? Is it really not growing? Or are you just not retaining it?

What's your regimen and how are you wearing your hair?

Hang in there with us. I won't make SL either but we can at least be closer. This is about doing the right things for us and our hair to make some progress. We can all do that.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 27, 2015)

naija24 said:


> My hair is growing at a snail's pace... I don't know if it'll be at 3 inches by June....
> 
> View attachment 301913
> This is my hair length now... Maybe 1.5 inches...
> ...



Enjoy as long as you can while it is still easy to manage


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 27, 2015)

naija24 said:


> My hair is growing at a snail's pace... I don't know if it'll be at 3 inches by June....  This is my hair length now... Maybe 1.5 inches...  I want enough hair to straighten by June so that it looks like this.


  you look great and happy. Enjoy each stage as it comes. You'll more hair in no time. I'm sure you'll be able to style it like that by June.


----------



## jennifer30 (Mar 28, 2015)

faithVA said:


> What's going on with you? Is it really not growing? Or are you just not retaining it?
> 
> What's your regimen and how are you wearing your hair?
> 
> Hang in there with us. I won't make SL either but we can at least be closer. This is about doing the right things for us and our hair to make some progress. We can all do that.



i keep my hair braided under a wig...


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 28, 2015)

Sitting under the dryer at salon. I got a flexirod set. I'll post pictures when I'm done. This will be my length check. My big head plus these rods hardly fit under the dryer. It took forever to roll.


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 28, 2015)

naija24, you look beautiful with your TWA!


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 28, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Sitting under the dryer at salon. I got a flexirod set. I'll post pictures when I'm done. This will be my length check. My big head plus these rods hardly fit under the dryer. It took forever to roll.


  here are the pictures.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 28, 2015)

stephanie75miller, 
Very pretty flexi rod set!


----------



## Guinan (Mar 28, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> here are the pictures.



I love the softness look of ur curls. Do you know what products they used


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 28, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I love the silkyness. Do you know what products they used


  she used miss Jessie's stretch silkening creme and I think setting mousse I don't know which one I wasn't paying attention it was either design essentials or Paul Mitchell.


----------



## InBloom (Mar 29, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> here are the pictures.


 


Very pretty set!

I'm no expert on the matter but...you look as though you made shoulder length a while ago.


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 29, 2015)

InBloom said:


> Very pretty set!  I'm no expert on the matter but...you look as though you made shoulder length a while ago.


  thanks but it's no where near shoulder length when it's curly. It feels so short to me.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 30, 2015)

Keeping it simple for now(my definition of simple). Poo & DC under hooded dryer twice a week. One poo is sulfate free & the other has sulfate. I bought some Nioxin Cleanser & Condish but only got to use it once so far. M&S like every other night & phony pony everyday. Thinking about getting a wig to alternate with my pony.


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Mar 30, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> here are the pictures.


Very pretty!


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Mar 30, 2015)

Been gone for a while but finally paid my subscription again. Been so busy with moving to a new city and getting everything situated with my DD and I. Sad to say I've been neglecting my hair and it shows. I have very fine natural hair and I've been having a lot breakage and shedding lately. Haven't seem to have made much progress or if I have its all been lost due to the breakage/shedding. Any tips you ladies have or suggestions? Maybe I need to add more protein to my regimen since my hair is colored. Seems everytime I get close to SL something happens and I get stuck or start having setbacks. I see growth when I look at my puffs but I don't see it length wise. Any who my barber said he could tell it's grown when I went to get my 3rd undercut done. I was considering growing it back out and went without a cut for almost a month but last weekend I gave in lol. Hope the pics aren't too big.


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 30, 2015)

KaramelKutie803 said:


> Been gone for a while but finally paid my subscription again. Been so busy with moving to a new city and getting everything situated with my DD and I. Sad to say I've been neglecting my hair and it shows. I have very fine natural hair and I've been having a lot breakage and shedding lately. Haven't seem to have made much progress or if I have its all been lost due to the breakage/shedding. Any tips you ladies have or suggestions? Maybe I need to add more protein to my regimen since my hair is colored. Seems everytime I get close to SL something happens and I get stuck or start having setbacks. I see growth when I look at my puffs but I don't see it length wise. Any who my barber said he could tell it's grown when I went to get my 3rd undercut done. I was considering growing it back out and went without a cut for almost a month but last weekend I gave in lol. Hope the pics aren't too big.


  welcome back. I love your undercut. I don't have any advice other to do what works. Hopefully once you're settled in your new place you can give yourself some tlc.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 30, 2015)

KaramelKutie803 said:


> Been gone for a while but finally paid my subscription again. Been so busy with moving to a new city and getting everything situated with my DD and I. Sad to say I've been neglecting my hair and it shows. I have very fine natural hair and I've been having a lot breakage and shedding lately. Haven't seem to have made much progress or if I have its all been lost due to the breakage/shedding. Any tips you ladies have or suggestions? Maybe I need to add more protein to my regimen since my hair is colored. Seems everytime I get close to SL something happens and I get stuck or start having setbacks. I see growth when I look at my puffs but I don't see it length wise. Any who my barber said he could tell it's grown when I went to get my 3rd undercut done. I was considering growing it back out and went without a cut for almost a month but last weekend I gave in lol. Hope the pics aren't too big.



I LOVE your undercut!! When u were letting it grow out, was it noticeable or awkward? Did u let the barber figure out how high/low you wanted the cut and design?

Sorry for all the questions. ..I've been considering getting an undercut.


----------



## Kells (Mar 30, 2015)

Hello All, 

I can't remember if length updates was tomorrow or April 1, but I thought lemme just post my update while I'm thinking about it and have the time.  
I know I need to come through more often erplexed

So anywhos, my plan was to blowdry my hair out to see where it is and then get it trimmed.  My girl who usually trims it for me was being kinda lax about getting back to me on when she could fit me in and I was DETERMINED to get a trim last Friday, She didn't call me back, so I trimmed it myself. (I'm licensed)

*Don't mind me looking like a mad woman in the one pic*
*And I'm sorry the picture quality isn't so hot on the second pic*

So, this isn't a real fair comparison since I'm not stretched in the earlier pic, but it's taken from December '14 and I was ear length stretched, I believe.
And the newer pic was the blowdry before I trimmed.


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Mar 30, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I LOVE your undercut!! When u were letting it grow out, was it noticeable or awkward? Did u let the barber figure out how high/low you wanted the cut and design?  Sorry for all the questions. ..I've been considering getting an undercut.



Thank you and lol you're fine. The very first time I got my undercut I showed him a design I wanted but told him he could freestyle it but I chose how far up I wanted my cut to be which is why I told him he could free style the design as needed since I put a limit to how high I wanted my cut. Growing it wasn't that bad. I just keep the hair brushed everyday and it wasn't bad looking at all. I moisturized and sealed that section, brushed it and that was it. Here's a picture of how it looked before I got it cut in the above the picture . Some days it would curl up a lot if it was hot out cause my hair is very coily back there


----------



## naija24 (Mar 31, 2015)

Kells said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I can't remember if length updates was tomorrow or April 1, but I thought lemme just post my update while I'm thinking about it and have the time.
> I know I need to come through more often erplexed
> ...



wow your hair looks great. did you transition (and for how long) or did you just big chop? I'd love to be where you are by august or september.


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Apr 1, 2015)

Here's my length check/update for April 1. My sides haven't really retained length well. I feel like it's still where it's been since the challenge started. I have however made progress with the front section of my hair and the back has reached SL already...looks like it to me anyway. However I don't know when it was achieved because I wasn't doing any random length checks back there before now. First picture is from the beginning of the challenge and second picture is now


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Apr 1, 2015)

Had to add the second picture to a different post. This app kept acting up when trying to add it to the original post


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 2, 2015)

here's my LC
first is Dec the second was two weeks ago


----------



## faithVA (Apr 2, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> here are the pictures.



Nice. You are already SL in the back and almost APL.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 2, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> thanks but it's no where near shoulder length when it's curly. It feels so short to me.



If you are waiting for it to be SL when curly you will probably be BSL in IRL. That's just the way curly hair works.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 2, 2015)

KaramelKutie803 said:


> Been gone for a while but finally paid my subscription again. Been so busy with moving to a new city and getting everything situated with my DD and I. Sad to say I've been neglecting my hair and it shows. I have very fine natural hair and I've been having a lot breakage and shedding lately. Haven't seem to have made much progress or if I have its all been lost due to the breakage/shedding. Any tips you ladies have or suggestions? Maybe I need to add more protein to my regimen since my hair is colored. Seems everytime I get close to SL something happens and I get stuck or start having setbacks. I see growth when I look at my puffs but I don't see it length wise. Any who my barber said he could tell it's grown when I went to get my 3rd undercut done. I was considering growing it back out and went without a cut for almost a month but last weekend I gave in lol. Hope the pics aren't too big.



Welcome back. I think you should definitely add a keratin reconstructor to your regimen since you color your hair. Looking at the difference between the hair at the base of the puff and the color hair above, it looks like the color is really drying your hair out. You need to get on a regular protein schedule every 2 to 6 weeks. You will have to figure out what is best for your hair. And then make sure you are DCing every week with heat.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 2, 2015)

Kells said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I can't remember if length updates was tomorrow or April 1, but I thought lemme just post my update while I'm thinking about it and have the time.
> I know I need to come through more often erplexed
> ...



You have made some great progress. Your hair looks good.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 2, 2015)

I think mentioned your birthday was today. Happy Birthday. Someone else mentioned There birthday was the first I can't remember who. So happy Birthday to everyone who had a birthday recently. .


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 2, 2015)

faithVA said:


> If you are waiting for it to be SL when curly you will probably be BSL in IRL. That's just the way curly hair works.


  you trying to kick me out. Well I'm telling you I'm not going. . I don't think I'm anywhere near APL.


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Apr 2, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Welcome back. I think you should definitely add a keratin reconstructor to your regimen since you color your hair. Looking at the difference between the hair at the base of the puff and the color hair above, it looks like the color is really drying your hair out. You need to get on a regular protein schedule every 2 to 6 weeks. You will have to figure out what is best for your hair. And then make sure you are DCing every week with heat.


Thank you for your reply. I will definitely try this


----------



## faithVA (Apr 3, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> you trying to kick me out. Well I'm telling you I'm not going. . I don't think I'm anywhere near APL.



Oh I see. Another MzMoMo in the house   Her hair was BSL and she was still trying to hang on in there  

I will let you stay a little longer.


----------



## lovely_locks (Apr 3, 2015)

Here are my length check pics. I think I may cut it. Lots of damage


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 3, 2015)

lovely_locks said:


> Here are my length check pics. I think I may cut it. Lots of damage


  take an inch off and go from there.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 3, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I think mentioned your birthday was today. Happy Birthday. Someone else mentioned There birthday was the first I can't remember who. So happy Birthday to everyone who had a birthday recently. .


  thank you! Mine was yesterday!


----------



## lovely_locks (Apr 3, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> thank you! Mine was yesterday!


Mine was the first. Happy birthday to you too!


----------



## lovely_locks (Apr 3, 2015)

I looked the the back after I dried it (kitchen) and this is what I have (first pick) so I wet my hair and started cutting that area. And the results are in the second pick. So much better


----------



## faithVA (Apr 3, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> thank you! Mine was yesterday!



I was on my way to your party but you gave me the wrong address


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 3, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I was on my way to your party but you gave me the wrong address


  girl! I had the worst birthday ever in life! Lol my kids acted like brats all day! Do you know I had got some rum raisin, and I had to share!???? Then my dd said she doesn't like raisins and started spitting them out! Then I couldn't watch scandal because she was scared of some coyote jumping out of her closet! So she stayed in my room and I had to watch sprout! Oh and my son kept begging me for $5 and to take him to game stop! So you didn't miss anything! Oh and my mom doesn't want a party! So I'm getting her some concert tickets and calling it a day!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 3, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> girl! I had the worst birthday ever in life! Lol my kids acted like brats all day! Do you know I had got some rum raisin, and I had to share!???? Then my dd said she doesn't like raisins and started spitting them out! Then I couldn't watch scandal because she was scared of some coyote jumping out of her closet! So she stayed in my room and I had to watch sprout! Oh and my son kept begging me for $5 and to take him to game stop! So you didn't miss anything! Oh and my mom doesn't want a party! So I'm getting her some concert tickets and calling it a day!



Well dang! I'm sorry to hear that. They owe you a birthday. Make them pay up.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 3, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> girl! I had the worst birthday ever in life! Lol my kids acted like brats all day! Do you know I had got some rum raisin, and I had to share!???? Then my dd said she doesn't like raisins and started spitting them out! Then I couldn't watch scandal because she was scared of some coyote jumping out of her closet! So she stayed in my room and I had to watch sprout! Oh and my son kept begging me for $5 and to take him to game stop! So you didn't miss anything! Oh and my mom doesn't want a party! So I'm getting her some concert tickets and calling it a day!



Oh no! Sorry your day didn't go as planned.  Your SO needs to make up for that. You need a do over!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 3, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Well dang! I'm sorry to hear that. They owe you a birthday. Make them pay up.


  we are going out to dinner tomorrow, so hopefully that will be fun!


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 9, 2015)

Hey SLers what's crackin?

I still owe a lc but that might be a few days. Good news is I got about an inch til the crown hits the nape. Maybe 3 months. Finally!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 9, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Hey SLers what's crackin?
> 
> I still owe a lc but that might be a few days. Good news is I got about an inch til the crown hits the nape. Maybe 3 months. Finally!




That is nice. You are making great progress.


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 13, 2015)

well i might not make sl this year but i will next year for sure  as long as i'm making progress


----------



## *Michelle* (Apr 13, 2015)

Is it too late to join this?
Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese


----------



## faithVA (Apr 13, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> well i might not make sl this year but i will next year for sure  as long as i'm making progress



I agree. As long as you are making progress. I will be in here in 2016 as well so just hang out with me


----------



## faithVA (Apr 13, 2015)

*Michelle* said:


> Is it too late to join this?
> Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese



Absolutely, come on in. Just complete the info in post #1.


----------



## *Michelle* (Apr 13, 2015)

Sweet and thank  you!!


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 13, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I agree. As long as you are making progress. I will be in here in 2016 as well so just hang out with me


most definitely..


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 13, 2015)

I will still be here! My crown is sprouting! But it will still take another year for it to get to SL.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 13, 2015)

I am currently at the point (just around cbl at the nape ) where I always have to bc due to splits and chewed up ends and a plethora of ssk. Praying that my snd twice a month plus dusting will keep that from happening again. I also use weekly light protein which also seems to help. 

So far everything looks good.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 14, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> I am currently at the point (just around cbl at the nape ) where I always have to bc due to splits and chewed up ends and a plethora of ssk. Praying that my snd twice a month plus dusting will keep that from happening again. I also use weekly light protein which also seems to help.
> 
> So far everything looks good.


Hopefully everything is in order this time and your diligence is paying off.  But no more big chops for you.  Only protein treatments will small dustings and search and destroys.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 14, 2015)

I had stopped putting in two strand twists since I have been washing/water rinsing at least 2x a week. And putting in two strand twists are too time consuming to install to take out in 3 days. However, last Wednesday, I decided to put some in because I didn't feel like flat twists and curls. They held up very well. In the past they have started to feel dry after 2 days. On Sunday, I oiled my hair and scalp, put the twist on perm rods and water rinsed in the shower for a few minutes. Then I let my hair air dry over night. 

In the past I have tried moisturizing my twist, spritzing my twist, rinsing my twist (many different methods) and have always ended up with frizzy, tangled roots with hard dry twists. However, now after doing MHM for months, I was finally able to successfully rinse my twist and my hair stayed intact. My twist feel a bit hard but my hair is not frizzy or tangled. I did not think to seal in the water with oil when my hair was damp. I think that is why my hair feels a bit hard. 

But overall it is a win for me. I plan on repeating the process tomorrow to make it through the week. But this time I will seal my hair with oil while damp. And I will wear a twist out on Friday.

If my twists were longer I would wear them more often. For now, I think I will try to wear twist 1x a month for about 10 days to give myself a styling break.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 15, 2015)

Hello everyone. I go home from and decided to cowash. When I got out the shower I had a spurt of energy and decided to put in some Bantu knots. I have never done them before. I started them around 10:30pm. It took me an hour to put them in. I'm hoping my hair is dry in the morning. I really hope they turn out right.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 15, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Hopefully everything is in order this time and your diligence is paying off.  But no more big chops for you.  Only protein treatments will small dustings and search and destroys.



Yes maam. No more chopping here!

Nice to see youre making strides with mhm and this reggie. You tempt me to try mini twists again. Hmmm


----------



## Guinan (Apr 15, 2015)

@stephanie75miller , I can't wait to see your bantu results! I've never tried them either.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 15, 2015)

Yep. You have an audience  @stephanie75miller . No pressure lol

Hey,looks like a puppy snuck into your pic.  cute!


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 15, 2015)

Well ladies operation Bantu knot out was a failure . I looked a hot mess this morning. It had not dried fully and it was frizzy. I will try again this weekend when I'll have time to let it dry fully. Does anyone have product suggestions for a knot out. I just used my creme of nature styling mousse and I don't think that was a good choice. I ended up re-washing my hair this morning and doing a wash n go. 

@DarkJoy yes that's one of my dog babies. She's a very spoiled baby.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2015)

^^Well your install looked nice. Sorry it didn't have the definition you wanted. I think you want to use a cream like you would if you were doing a twist out. But that is just me guessing. I've not gotten a bantu knot out to work either. We are rooting for you.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 15, 2015)

faithVA said:


> ^^Well your install looked nice. Sorry it didn't have the definition you wanted. I think you want to use a cream like you would if you were doing a twist out. But that is just me guessing. I've not gotten a bantu knot out to work either. We are rooting for you.


Thank you @faithVA.  I guess it was a little ambitious considering I haven't gotten a twist out to work out yet either. I will try a creme this weekend.  I liked the way the actual Bantus looked.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 15, 2015)

@stephanie75miller , I'm having the same problem this morning. I did a twistout but I didnt let it dry all the way, so now the roots are frizzy. Normally I can get 2-4 days out of a twistout, bu tonight I will have to re-twist. I think this time I waill use a styler custard by creme of nature. The last time I used it it gave me great hold and definition but it also gave me some flakes. I think my problem was that I used to much product.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Thank you @faithVA.  I guess it was a little ambitious considering I haven't gotten a twist out to work out yet either. I will try a creme this weekend.  I liked the way the actual Bantus looked.



I think they looked good on you. Everyone can't rock bantu knots.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 15, 2015)

pelohello said:


> @stephanie75miller , I'm having the same problem this morning. I did a twistout but I didnt let it dry all the way, so now the roots are frizzy. Normally I can get 2-4 days out of a twistout, bu tonight I will have to re-twist. I think this time I waill use a styler custard by creme of nature. The last time I used it it gave me great hold and definition but it also gave me some flakes. I think my problem was that I used to much product.


I've been using that and the mouse together for my wash n goes lately no flakes. Have you paired with something that could cause the flakes. I've liked my results but not really a fan of the scent.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 15, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I think they looked good on you. Everyone can't rock bantu knots.


Thank you.  I liked it too, but they ain't ready for it at work. The office is pretty laid back but there's only like 3 black people including me we also have 2 Hispanics in an office of about 25 people.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 15, 2015)

Awww @stephanie75miller yours came out pretty much like mines when done on wet hair . Mine are not that much better when done dry but its less frizzy. Might  want to experiment on different levels of damp hair? @faithVA is right about the cream though... 

Thanks for posting the results! Its important to record what doesn't work too.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Awww @stephanie75miller yours came out pretty much like mines when done on wet hair . Mine are not that much better when done dry but its less frizzy. Might  want to experiment on different levels of damp hair? @faithVA is right about the cream though...
> 
> Thanks for posting the results! Its important to record what doesn't work too.



Yeah, damp hair may work better.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 15, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Awww @stephanie75miller yours came out pretty much like mines when done on wet hair . Mine are not that much better when done dry but its less frizzy. Might  want to experiment on different levels of damp hair? @faithVA is right about the cream though...
> 
> Thanks for posting the results! Its important to record what doesn't work too.


Oh that was my wash n go this morning. But thank you.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 15, 2015)

Ohhh the wash and go is great! Lol. I thought that was very suspect as a bko !!!


----------



## Guinan (Apr 15, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I've been using that and the mouse together for my wash n goes lately no flakes. Have you paired with something that could cause the flakes. I've liked my results but not really a fan of the scent.



Maybe it's the diluted Giovanni leavein that i use prior to applying the custard. I also think i used too much. I'm gonna try it again tonight, but this time I'll use beautiful curls Shea butter leavein & less custard .


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 15, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Maybe it's the diluted Giovanni leavein that i use prior to applying the custard. I also think i used too much. I'm gonna try it again tonight, but this time I'll use beautiful curls Shea butter leavein & less custard .


I try my best not to mix product lines. Mixing seems to bring on the flakes.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Maybe it's the diluted Giovanni leavein that i use prior to applying the custard. I also think i used too much. I'm gonna try it again tonight, but this time I'll use beautiful curls Shea butter leavein & less custard .



They recommend mixing in your hand first to see if they work well together. If they clump, they will flake. Never tried it but that is what I have heard.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 15, 2015)

Just saw this on Instagram https://instagram.com/p/1gEMyWHSc8/

It's a tutorial on Bantu knots


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 16, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Just saw this on Instagram https://instagram.com/p/1gEMyWHSc8/
> 
> It's a tutorial on Bantu knots


I'm going to try one of these days again and not make them so small. This way it won't take me so long!


----------



## Guinan (Apr 16, 2015)

My twistout turned out great today but.i still had alittle flakes, but.nearly as much as last time. And i only had flakes where i was heavy handed. @stephanie75miller and @faithVA . I think next time i use the custard, i wont use a leavein with in, just water.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 16, 2015)

pelohello said:


> My twistout turned out great today but.i still had alittle flakes, but.nearly as much as last time. And i only had flakes where i was heavy handed. @stephanie75miller and @faithVA . I think next time i use the custard, i wont use a leavein with in, just water.


It looks great. I plan on using the custard for my wash n go in the morning. I brought the creme of nature sulfate free shampoo and the spray leave in and washed my tonight when I got home from gym. The shampoo surprised me. It was very silky going on. My hair didn't feel stripped.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 17, 2015)

Good morning ladies. My wash n go wasn't working this morning, so I decided to do a ponytail. I used my bandette comb for the first time. I brought it from Walmart a couple weeks ago, and didn't think it would work, but it was very easy to use. You basically gather your hair into a ponytail stick the comb into the bottom of the ponytail and bring the elastic over the top of the ponytail and connect to other side of comb. There's no tension on my hair and it feels secure. I will definitely be using this again


----------



## faithVA (Apr 17, 2015)

pelohello said:


> My twistout turned out great today but.i still had alittle flakes, but.nearly as much as last time. And i only had flakes where i was heavy handed. @stephanie75miller and @faithVA . I think next time i use the custard, i wont use a leavein with in, just water.



Glad you got good results. When combining things make sure if it has butters that they are low on the list. Heavy butters don't work well with things because they don't absorb into the hair. You can also give the leave-in more time to absorb into the hair before applying your next layer. Seems like you have a good plan to try next time. You will work it out.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 17, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Good morning ladies. My wash n go wasn't working this morning, so I decided to do a ponytail. I used my bandette comb for the first time. I brought it from Walmart a couple weeks ago, and didn't think it would work, but it was very easy to use. You basically gather your hair into a ponytail stick the comb into the bottom of the ponytail and bring the elastic over the top of the ponytail and connect to other side of comb. There's no tension on my hair and it feels secure. I will definitely be using this again View attachment 325437 View attachment 325438View attachment 325439



That sounds interesting. I will have to remember that when I get enough hair, whenever that is. I have something similar but don't remember where I got it from.

I have lots of hair toys but no hair


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 17, 2015)

faithVA said:


> That sounds interesting. I will have to remember that when I get enough hair, whenever that is. I have something similar but don't remember where I got it from.
> 
> I have lots of hair toys but no hair


You have a lot of hair


----------



## faithVA (Apr 17, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> You have a lot of hair



Aw your so nice. I'm just tired of being NL.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 17, 2015)

I took my twist out today and wearing a twistout. I am surprised at how moisturized and soft my hair feels. If someone had told me last year that my hair would thrive without conditioner and leave-in, I would have never believed them. Now I'm just trying to get this color in shampoo to work right so I can ditch the permanent color.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 17, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I took my twist out today and wearing a twistout. I am surprised at how moisturized and soft my hair feels. If someone had told me last year that my hair would thrive without conditioner and leave-in, I would have never believed them. Now I'm just trying to get this color in shampoo to work right so I can ditch the permanent color.


What do you mean color in shampoo?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 17, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> What do you mean color in shampoo?



It's a shampoo with the color added to the shampoo. It's supposed to be herbal and you can use it each time you shampoo. You massage it in for 5 minutes and then rinse. It worked great the first time but since then the side and temple area have been resistant to it.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 17, 2015)

@faithVA sounds interesting. What's the name and where did you purchase?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 17, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> @faithVA sounds interesting. What's the name and where did you purchase?



Its Diety America Color Change Shampoo. I picked it up from Amazon fof $15 and it has 6 packets per box.

http://www.amazon.com/Deity-Shampoo...429282278&sr=8-3&keywords=deity+hair+products


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 17, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Its Diety America Color Change Shampoo. I picked it up from Amazon fof $15 and it has 6 packets per box.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Deity-Shampoo...429282278&sr=8-3&keywords=deity+hair+products


I may check this out. If this works I won't need to go to salon at all.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 17, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I may check this out. If this works I won't need to go to salon at all.



Let me know if you try it and get it to work. It only comes in black. 

It works for my hair but not 100% for my grays. That's what I'm trying to figure out.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 17, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Let me know if you try it and get it to work. It only comes in black.
> 
> It works for my hair but not 100% for my grays. That's what I'm trying to figure out.


I would want it for my grays as well. On one of the q and a's someone said that she started out messaging product in for 10 minutes and she wasn't getting full coverage of her gray. So now she messages for 5 minutes and let's sit for 5 minutes and now her grays are covered.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 17, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I would want it for my grays as well. On one of the q and a's someone said that she started out messaging product in for 10 minutes and she wasn't getting full coverage of her gray. So now she messages for 5 minutes and let's sit for 5 minutes and now her grays are covered.



I have massaged for 5 and let sit as long as 25. It isn't all my grays. Its just the sides. Today, I'm going to try massaging for 5, let sit for 5, rinsing. And then repeating the process to see if that helps.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 17, 2015)

You know @faithVA  ive also had trouble with color around the perimeter until I realized its my facial products like face cream etc. So now before  I color (hendigo) I make  sure to clarify first and drag the shampoo suds out to my actual skin at the  temple and forehead to ensure  face product and skin oils and sweat removed. Problem solved.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 17, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> You know @faithVA  ive also had trouble with color around the perimeter until I realized its my facial products like face cream etc. So now before  I color (hendigo) I make  sure to clarify first and drag the shampoo suds out to my actual skin at the  temple and forehead to ensure  face product and skin oils and sweat removed. Problem solved.



@DarkJoy
Cool. I tried clarifying a few times. I thought maybe it was conditioner or oil or whatever on my hair causing an issue. I tried using something with a high ph to open the cuticle. I didn't see any difference. I'm on attempt 7 or 8 with the changes, so I have tried a few things. 

I've always had trouble with semi-permanent colors which is why I color my hair with a permanent color. I think the hair in that area though is just very resistant to anything. I may go to Sally's and get the ION product you use before you color. I'm going to try a few more test though before I do that.

I may try the clarifying again though. Maybe I will have some other insight. I miss my blog where I can capture my experiments


----------



## faithVA (Apr 17, 2015)

I washed with the shampoo twice and had better results. Not sure if it was the washing twice or if it was because I piled it on.  At least now in have a base to start with for future experiments. 

Going to add some conditioner to it to see if I can soften it up


----------



## faithVA (Apr 18, 2015)

I had a good hair day today with my goto style; flat twist and curls. I attended a wedding and got a lot of compliments. I'm glad I'm finally making some progress.

I want a growth spurt though. I'm pretty sure I'm due


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 18, 2015)

It's the weekend and I have zero desire to do my hair. I really wanted to experiment with a Bantu knot out or a twist out. I have zero motivation to complete either. Hopefully I can muster up some energy tomorrow. I just washed and put in a high pony with bangs. Took about 5 minutes.


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 19, 2015)

a really good color shampoo is the aveda line.  they have for black, brown, red and blonde.  
Now I just use henna.  I agree with the point Dark Joy mentioned about the temple hairs, they can be resistant but if the hair and skin are completely free of product, the hairs there uptake the color better.  Also, inbetween color, try using rosemary tea.  Freshly dried seems to work the best.  Rosemary is known for darkening hair.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 19, 2015)

Wenbev said:


> a really good color shampoo is the aveda line.  they have for black, brown, red and blonde.
> Now I just use henna.  I agree with the point Dark Joy mentioned about the temple hairs, they can be resistant but if the hair and skin are completely free of product, the hairs there uptake the color better.  Also, inbetween color, try using rosemary tea.  Freshly dried seems to work the best.  Rosemary is known for darkening hair.



Really? It does the same thing? Where did you get the color shampoo? I will definitely try it.

I found the trick with this color shampoo. I have to wash twice with it. Definitely will try the Aveda after I use this up. Even though it took better this time, I probably get 95% coverage versus 100%. But I'm happy with that.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 19, 2015)

My hair looked great yesterday. I slept on a satin pillow case without a bonnet. It was too hot. And then I went cycling for about 13 miles with a helmet. Then it started raining and I didn't have an umbrella. So my curls were a little crazy  I did not feel like putting in perm rods so I just  put in flat twists. I will wash again tomorrow or Tuesday. My head looks raggedy but whatever. I'm don't feel like being bothered.


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 20, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Really? It does the same thing? Where did you get the color shampoo? I will definitely try it.
> 
> I found the trick with this color shampoo. I have to wash twice with it. Definitely will try the Aveda after I use this up. Even though it took better this time, I probably get 95% coverage versus 100%. But I'm happy with that.



Yes, I've used the shampoo and the condish
The brownish one
http://www.aveda.com/products/search/esearch.tmpl?search=clover
And the reddish one
http://www.aveda.com/products/search/esearch.tmpl?search=madder+root

And it lasts awhile too if you only use it 1x/wk


----------



## faithVA (Apr 20, 2015)

Wenbev said:


> Yes, I've used the shampoo and the condish
> The brownish one
> http://www.aveda.com/products/search/esearch.tmpl?search=clover
> And the reddish one
> ...




Thanks. I'm reading the reviews and the ladies are saying it doesn't cover grays. Are you saying that you were able to cover grays with this? As it reads this product is to highlight a current hair color but not to deposit color.


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm trying to locate all of the challenges I signed up for.
My hyperlinks in my siggy seem to no longer work on my phone after the upgrade.

Anywho~
Friday night I did the Shea moisture black dye job.

Absolutely love it!
This is my first time doing permanent colour, and so far soo good.

After color and blowdry I trimmed.
4/10/15 marked 6 months post BigChop#3

Below is a pic from the day of my Bc# 3 and yesterday * sorry for the large pic*


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 20, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> I'm trying to locate all of the challenges I signed up for.
> My hyperlinks in my siggy seem to no longer work on my phone after the upgrade.
> 
> Anywho~
> ...


Looks like you've had amazing growth and retention for 6 months.


----------



## ForestRose (Apr 20, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> I'm trying to locate all of the challenges I signed up for.
> My hyperlinks in my siggy seem to no longer work on my phone after the upgrade.
> 
> Anywho~
> ...


Wow thats amazing growth. I'm thinking about texlaxing but the damage I currently have is making it a risky options meaning I may have to BC or cut really short after... Do you protective style with wigs/extensions? If I could get that growth in 6/7 months I'd be so happy.


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 20, 2015)

@xxlalaxx
This big chop I've sworn off wigs (so far) and I can't do braid extensions or sew ins because my scalp can't take it.

I've been wearing my hair in pinned up stretched styles. I also do faux buns (fave).

Washing once every 1 wk- 10 days, scalp massages, inversion sessions monthly and taking my vitamins.

Today in my usual faux bun protective style. Ends are pinned & tucked away. Bobraz hair used to form the bun.

Sorry these pics are soo HUGE* I do not know how to load pictures like before the forum update as an attachment.**** 

*Today's faux bun protective style:*


----------



## faithVA (Apr 20, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> @xxlalaxx
> This big chop I've sworn off wigs (so far) and I can't do braid extensions or sew ins because my scalp can't take it.
> 
> I've been wearing my hair in pinned up stretched styles. I also do faux buns (fave).
> ...



Yes, you have had some excellent growth. I'm so jealous.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 20, 2015)

@yaya24 ,ur growth is awesome!!! Im like 

What was ur length after u BC and what is it now?


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks ladies 

@*pelohello *at Big chop I had 1.5 inches of hair.
Now I'm at  5 inches most sections a little over 5 in some.

I had to trim more than I would have liked within these 6 months.. but I was trying to experiment with no heat styles and my ends disagreed.

I've accepted that I  have to tension blowdry with every wash or my ends suffer.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 20, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> Thanks ladies
> 
> @*pelohello *at Big chop I had 1.5 inches of hair.
> Now I'm at  5 inches most sections a little over 5 in some.
> ...



Ok so is that puff in the first picture not all yours? Cuz that is more than 5" of hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 20, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Really? It does the same thing? Where did you get the color shampoo? I will definitely try it.
> 
> I found the trick with this color shampoo. I have to wash twice with it. Definitely will try the Aveda after I use this up. Even though it took better this time, I probably get 95% coverage versus 100%. But I'm happy with that.


Please tell me how it worked for you! I would like to try a brown one.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 20, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> @xxlalaxx
> This big chop I've sworn off wigs (so far) and I can't do braid extensions or sew ins because my scalp can't take it.
> 
> I've been wearing my hair in pinned up stretched styles. I also do faux buns (fave).
> ...


Ok this is cute! Do you take it down at night? Do you leave it like this for a week? Is this hair expensive? Is this braiding hair?  I'm transitioning and looking for some ideas that don't require too much manipulation and time.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 20, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> Please tell me how it worked for you! I would like to try a brown one.



I'm not sure I'm going to try it. I need to hear back from WenBev. Based on the reviews on the site, they say it doesn't cover grays. They are saying it just gives more vibrance to their current color. I'm going to need to get a sample first. When I get a chance I will check out Ulta to see if they have any samples.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 20, 2015)

Operation length check failed. Just couldn't finish flat ironing my hair, and my roots were reverting. I am pre pooing right now with some oil. I fingered detangle and braided my hair in sections. I hope this helps with washing and conditioning.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 20, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I'm not sure I'm going to try it. I need to hear back from WenBev. Based on the reviews on the site, they say it doesn't cover grays. They are saying it just gives more vibrance to their current color. I'm going to need to get a sample first. When I get a chance I will check out Ulta to see if they have any samples.


I know I am going to come off very vain, but I have two grey hairs. The second one popped up the day after my birthday out of nowhere! I kid you not! It's right dead smack in the front. Also I haven't touched color since last year. But my hair is looking dull. I don't like my natural hair color. I wonder do you DC before or after color shampoos? I used one when I was blonde years ago and I used the matching conditioner.


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 20, 2015)

LOL. @faithVA Yes it is all mine. Some sections are more than 5 inches. I'm not really looking for even hair until the end of this challenge then I'll even it out.


faithVA said:


> Ok so is that puff in the first picture not all yours? Cuz that is more than 5" of hair.


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks @shortdub78!
I had it from an install from years ago (that I took out after 2 weeks.. sew ins and I do not work well lol). I don't know how much that hair runs anymore. It was pricey back in 2010.. but now with all the options out here, who knows.

It matches my blowdried hair really well though.

I just cut the hair off the track, dyed it to match my hair, added an elastic band to it (to wrap around my hair and then pinned it down.

My hair is pineappled or in  big flat-twists every night for bed.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 20, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> LOL. @faithVA Yes it is all mine. Some sections are more than 5 inches. I'm not really looking for even hair until the end of this challenge then I'll even it out.



OK. It's time for a remeasure. I have 5 inches of hair and I'm not close to a puff. You are also very, very close to SL if you aren't there yet.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 20, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> I know I am going to come off very vain, but I have two grey hairs. The second one popped up the day after my birthday out of nowhere! I kid you not! It's right dead smack in the front. Also I haven't touched color since last year. But my hair is looking dull. I don't like my natural hair color. I wonder do you DC before or after color shampoos? I used one when I was blonde years ago and I used the matching conditioner.



Well since you don't have any grays, this product sounds like it will work for you. The purpose is to brighten the hair which may give you what you want without the color. If you just have a few gray hairs I would use a color stick or just put color on the 2 hairs. I wouldn't color my entire head. 

I don't like my natural hair color either. It is a mousy, sandy brown.

I DC after the color shampoo because it is still harsh like a shampoo.


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 20, 2015)

@faithVA  honestly I use my index finger to "measure"  so I could be way off and not know it lol..
I should be SL by October as long as I don't have any issues this summer.


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 21, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Thanks. I'm reading the reviews and the ladies are saying it doesn't cover grays. Are you saying that you were able to cover grays with this? As it reads this product is to highlight a current hair color but not to deposit color.



@faithVA Yes, I was able to cover my grey hair new growth with it.  I also used tea to stain my hair under the conditioner.  My grey hairs are very porous and uptakes color very well as long as my hair is free from buildup.  I also didnt use oils in that patch of hair.  Its about a half dollar patch in the very front of my hair.  I'd definitely check to see if there are samples.


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 21, 2015)

but in the end, I found that henna brewed with rosemary or dark teas is cheaper and the coverage is longer lasting.  And natural. I also used sage, walnut shells and amla.  Did not like the amla; I think it was the cause of the crazy shedding.


----------



## Wenbev (Apr 21, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Really? It does the same thing? Where did you get the color shampoo? I will definitely try it.
> 
> I found the trick with this color shampoo. I have to wash twice with it. Definitely will try the Aveda after I use this up. Even though it took better this time, I probably get 95% coverage versus 100%. But I'm happy with that.



I bought directly from an Aveda store


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2015)

Wenbev said:


> @faithVA Yes, I was able to cover my grey hair new growth with it.  I also used tea to stain my hair under the conditioner.  My grey hairs are very porous and uptakes color very well as long as my hair is free from buildup.  I also didnt use oils in that patch of hair.  Its about a half dollar patch in the very front of my hair.  I'd definitely check to see if there are samples.



Thanks. hmm, My hair is definitely not porous at all which I think may be part of my problem. I will check for samples. I have a feeling this won't work for me


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2015)

With this great weather I'm going to keep my hair days simple. I've actually been simplifying for a while now, since MHM only has 2 or 3 steps. Tonight I decided to really keep it simple. I washed twice with the Mud Puddle wash.  Then I used the Natural Oasis balm as my conditioner and baggied for a few minutes. I twisted with Camille Rose Aloe whip and put flat twist in the back and a few 2 strand twists in the front.  My scalp feels so much better.

I'm wishing for a growth spurt  But at least I notice some growth and retention while twisting my hair and the thin spots at my edges are filling in nicely.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 22, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Thanks. hmm, My hair is definitely not porous at all which I think may be part of my problem. I will check for samples. I have a feeling this won't work for me


Yeah I have that issue as well. Semi permanents don't last long with me. My hair has become resistant to rinses as well.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 22, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> Yeah I have that issue as well. Semi permanents don't last long with me. My hair has become resistant to rinses as well.



 Sorry to hear that. It would make coloring so much easier. 

When this color shampoo fades I'm going to put in a Shea Moisture Color so I can get a break from chasing the grays around.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2015)

I checked on the Shea Moisture color and I found that I can buy it directly from their site. It also says that Sally's now carries it. So I'm going to check that out. Maybe Sally's will have a coupon in the next week or two. They used to mail coupons regularly but they seem to have cut that back. I think they may start putting themselves out of business.

I like that the color shampoo helps me between colors but I think the shampoo is way too drying for my scalp. Last week was the first time in a year that I have had dry itchy scalp. I may have to look into semi permanent colors to fill in between the permanent color.


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 23, 2015)

well i checked my hair length tonight, it seems like my sides grew a bit, now if i can get 3 more inches, i just might make SL..now if i can keep my hands out of my hair. and keep my hair braided all summer.. it just might happen..hmm i dunno....i'll see


----------



## ForestRose (Apr 24, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> @xxlalaxx
> This big chop I've sworn off wigs (so far) and I can't do braid extensions or sew ins because my scalp can't take it.
> 
> I've been wearing my hair in pinned up stretched styles. I also do faux buns (fave).
> ...


Thanks for the response. You've given me a little faith with my hair after seeing that yours has grown so much.


----------



## ForestRose (Apr 24, 2015)

I've decided to be a little more confident in myself. I've been too focused on keeping the length and its doing more damage than good seeing balls of split ends and breakage in my hand everyday. The stress is not worth it. I know how to look after my hair so much better than when I first went natural. Gonna start buying hair supplies over the next few weeks. Already taking supplements. I'm starting to suspect that a vit deficiency could be the cause due to my nails groing very long since I've started retaking them. Lets hope I've found the cause for good


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 24, 2015)

Hopefully I make SL by the end of this year, or beginning of next. Yep that's right... I big chopped! I got a story for ya'll coming soon! I plan on going to the barbershop tomorrow to get a shape up and a lining. I might get it tapered in the back. Can't believe I'm back to being natural so soon! I will post pics tomorrow and create a thread.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 24, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> Hopefully I make SL by the end of this year, or beginning of next. Yep that's right... I big chopped! I got a story for ya'll coming soon! I plan on going to the barbershop tomorrow to get a shape up and a lining. I might get it tapered in the back. Can't believe I'm back to being natural so soon! I will post pics tomorrow and create a thread.


Have you checked to see if you have a gluten intolerance.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 24, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Have you checked to see if you have a gluten intolerance.


Was this for me? If so, no I haven't.


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 24, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> Hopefully I make SL by the end of this year, or beginning of next. Yep that's right... I big chopped! I got a story for ya'll coming soon! I plan on going to the barbershop tomorrow to get a shape up and a lining. I might get it tapered in the back. Can't believe I'm back to being natural so soon! I will post pics tomorrow and create a thread.


Congrats on your bc. Hopefully this is what you wanted. It will be long in no time. Can't wat for you to post pictures


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 24, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Congrats on your bc. Hopefully this is what you wanted. It will be long in no time. Can't wat for you to post pictures


Thank you! I really wanted to transition. Never had the opportunity. I normally cut it down to a low/bald fade. But I'm ok. I have no regrets.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 24, 2015)

Now I gotta see what barber will fit me in! I wish my SO would hook me up, but he doesn't even know I went Brittney Spears! He did buy me some scissors though, but he doesn't know what they are for. He did catch a glimpse of some twa pics I googled. I would like to suprise him and get it looking nice. I need to have some makeup on too! He is going to have a fit! Lol


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 24, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> Thank you! I really wanted to transition. Never had the opportunity. I normally cut it down to a low/bald fade. But I'm ok. I have no regrets.


I transitioned for a little over a year and bc'd earlier than I ever thought I would. I think it's the best decision I could have made. It's given me an opportunity to get to know my hair. It's also changed my perspective on my view on the importance of length. Prior to bc'ing length was everything to me regardless of how it looked.  But the longer I transitioned the more I hated how my hair looked  all the time.  Don't get me started about  dealing with two textures.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 25, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I transitioned for a little over a year and bc'd earlier than I ever thought I would. I think it's the best decision I could have made. It's given me an opportunity to get to know my hair. It's also changed my perspective on my view on the importance of length. Prior to bc'ing length was everything to me regardless of how it looked.  But the longer I transitioned the more I hated how my hair looked  all the time.  Don't get me started about  dealing with two textures.


It was awful! And I just had a really bad experience with a product that pushed me over the edge! I tried silk elements naturally silk co wash. As soon as I applied it, my hair became extremely knotted and tangled! It felt horrible! I got fed up, looked in my SO's drawers for some scissors and went to work! My daughter was like "no mommy!" "Your beautiful hair!" Lol I told her it will grow back. Now I need somebody to clean it up for me!


----------



## ForestRose (Apr 25, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> It was awful! And I just had a really bad experience with a product that pushed me over the edge! I tried silk elements naturally silk co wash. As soon as I applied it, my hair became extremely knotted and tangled! It felt horrible! I got fed up, looked in my SO's drawers for some scissors and went to work! My daughter was like *"no mommy!" "Your beautiful hair!" *Lol I told her it will grow back. Now I need somebody to clean it up for me!


Aww bless. I get that all the time. How my hair is nice and not to cut it. One thing about being natural vs straight is that when natural, damage hides itself so well. . I only realised how bad it was after I flat ironed it.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 25, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> Hopefully I make SL by the end of this year, or beginning of next. Yep that's right... I big chopped! I got a story for ya'll coming soon! I plan on going to the barbershop tomorrow to get a shape up and a lining. I might get it tapered in the back. Can't believe I'm back to being natural so soon! I will post pics tomorrow and create a thread.



 Whatttt!! Congrats on ur BC. I can't wait to see the pics


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 25, 2015)

Wh


xxlalaxx said:


> Aww bless. I get that all the time. How my hair is nice and not to cut it. One thing about being natural vs straight is that when natural, damage hides itself so well. . I only realised how bad it was after I flat ironed it.


when are you gonna cut it?


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 25, 2015)

Ladies i couldn't sleep last night! SO still hasn't seen my hair! Lol ! I have been thinking about what style I want. It's had 3-4 inches of new growth, but I was rushing and hacking it up. So now it 2-3 inches. I was thinking of getting a tapered Mohawk, or just tapered in the back. But I am more concerned about who is gonna cut it?!?! I know plenty of barbers. I don't want to be bothered with my old barber. He is like a brother. Don't want to hear his mouth. And I'm really picky about my lining.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 25, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> Ladies i couldn't sleep last night! SO still hasn't seen my hair! Lol ! I have been thinking about what style I want. It's had 3-4 inches of new growth, but I was rushing and hacking it up. So now it 2-3 inches. I was thinking of getting a tapered Mohawk, or just tapered in the back. But I am more concerned about who is gonna cut it?!?! I know plenty of barbers. I don't want to be bothered with my old barber. He is like a brother. Don't want to hear his mouth. And I'm really picky about my lining.




Ok, girlfriend!! You're worse than me! I can't believe you did it and still haven't told SO!    congratulations on the BC, I can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 25, 2015)

Dang @shortdub78 that was a stealth bc! Congrats!


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 25, 2015)

@faithVA 

Thats nice to know that SM dye is sold at Sallys.

I was on a treasure hunt trying to track down the kit on ground at Target.


----------



## *Michelle* (Apr 25, 2015)

Im optimistically thinking I can make shoulder length by the end of the year!

I need to figure out my hair texture...ugh. Someone help me please lol!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 25, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Dang @shortdub78 that was a stealth bc! Congrats!





xu93texas said:


> Ok, girlfriend!! You're worse than me! I can't believe you did it and still haven't told SO!    congratulations on the BC, I can't wait to see pics!!


thank you ladies!
I sent him a pic and he is hot! I told him not to be mad at me. It had to go and I feel better. Now if I could just upload a dang pic! I'm trying to use photobucket, but it is acting weird.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 25, 2015)

Ok ladies!


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 25, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> Ok ladies!


It looks great. Your head is shaped perfectly (I hope that doesn't sound creepy lol).


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 25, 2015)

T


stephanie75miller said:


> It looks great. Your head is shaped perfectly (I hope that doesn't sound creepy lol).


not creepy at all! Thank you! SO isn't mad anymore and he is digging it now!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 25, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> T
> 
> not creepy at all! Thank you! SO isn't mad anymore and he is digging it now!


That hair is fiyah. Love it.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 25, 2015)

@shortdub78 , you look so pretty. I love the cut!!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 25, 2015)

faithVA said:


> That hair is fiyah. Love it.





pelohello said:


> @shortdub78 , you look so pretty. I love the cut!!!


Thank you ladies!


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 25, 2015)

@shortdub78 ,

Simply beautiful!!  This cut looks fabulous on you!


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 26, 2015)

so i relaxed my hair today, then i measured my hair, i  only need 2 inches on the left side and 4 inches on the right side.. then i'll be SL and for the first time too..yipee


----------



## ForestRose (Apr 26, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> Wh
> 
> when are you gonna cut it?


Wow you look gorgeous!
I cut it yesterday. It was a bit below collar bone now its just touching the tip of my shoulders. I've decided to give it a few weeks. If there's no improvements I will get someone to cut shorter.


----------



## ForestRose (Apr 26, 2015)

For everyone with kinky hair. How do you manage to keep your hair stretched and moisturised regularly? I've noticed that most of the moisturize everyday advice is from women with curly hair that can stretch easily or they wear wash and gos. I don't have either. Any advice? What works for you?


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 26, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> For everyone with kinky hair. How do you manage to keep your hair stretched and moisturised regularly? I've noticed that most of the moisturize everyday advice is from women with curly hair that can stretch easily or they wear wash and gos. I don't have either. Any advice? What works for you?


Oyin handmade hair dew, sealed with burnt sugar pomade. Or Qhemet Biologics detangling ghee and alma and olive oil heavy cream. And put hair in 8-10 twists at night to stretch.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 26, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> T
> 
> not creepy at all! Thank you! SO isn't mad anymore and he is digging it now!



I'm digging it too. Your hair cut suits you so much. FIYAH


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 26, 2015)

Thank you! Yeah he really likes it now!


----------



## *Michelle* (Apr 26, 2015)

Um. Is shoulder length the top of your shoulder or ???

Please forgive my ignorance lol


----------



## Guinan (Apr 26, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> For everyone with kinky hair. How do you manage to keep your hair stretched and moisturised regularly? I've noticed that most of the moisturize everyday advice is from women with curly hair that can stretch easily or they wear wash and gos. I don't have either. Any advice? What works for you?


 
I wear my hair primarily in a twistout and that helps stretch my hair tremousdously(sp). I re-twist about every 2-3days if needed. In between those days I just let my hair be. I don't re-moisturize unless I need too.

Are you having issues with moisture? If so, maybe try diluting your conditioners and using heat when DC. I'm lo-po so in order for moisture to get into my strands I have to either DC overnight or use heat when DC.


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 26, 2015)

does it look like i'm almost to SL?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 26, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> Was this for me? If so, no I haven't.



Yes this was for you. Gluten intolerance can cause blockage of absorption of essential faaty acids and vitamin a. That can lead to hair loss.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 26, 2015)

*Michelle* said:


> Um. Is shoulder length the top of your shoulder or ???
> 
> Please forgive my ignorance lol


That's the beginning of shoulder length but most people call shoulder length further down the back  near the shoulder blades.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 26, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> does it look like i'm almost to SL?


I think you are about 4 inches away.


----------



## *Michelle* (Apr 27, 2015)

faithVA said:


> That's the beginning of shoulder length but most people call shoulder length further down the back  near the shoulder blades.


Ok. I can make to shoulder blade by the end of the year. Thanks!

Random thought: why do I, now, feel like SL and APL on ME are pretty much the same? *shrugs shoulders* lol


----------



## faithVA (Apr 27, 2015)

*Michelle* said:


> Ok. I can make to shoulder blade by the end of the year. Thanks!
> 
> Random thought: why do I, now, feel like SL and APL on ME are pretty much the same? *shrugs shoulders* lol




It's possible that they are close together.  Maybe the top of your shoulder to APL is only 3 to 4", so if you call SL after your hair crosses over your shoulder you may only have a couple of inches to go. That's a good thing.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 27, 2015)

I was pulling hair in the shower yesterday. My short, short sections are starting to get a little length. And most of the hair in the back is either at NL or grazing.  This time next year I hope to be full SL. Just have to stay focused and keep taking care of my hair.

I wore a wng all weekend because it was quick, but they aren't for me. They require way too much care every day to look right. I'm definitely twisting it back up tonight.


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 27, 2015)

This is one of my fullSL pics from 2008.
Once I get to this length I'm claiming it and moving on to my next goal.

*sorry if the pic is huge*


----------



## faithVA (Apr 27, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> This is one of my fullSL pics from 2008.
> Once I get to this length I'm claiming it and moving on to my next goal.
> 
> *sorry if the pic is huge*



Looks good. When are you going to do your next length check?


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 27, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Looks good. When are you going to do your next length check?



Thanks!
I'll eye it in July.
Next official length check October 2015. Ill be a year post big chop.


----------



## ForestRose (Apr 27, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> Oyin handmade hair dew, sealed with burnt sugar pomade. Or Qhemet Biologics detangling ghee and alma and olive oil heavy cream. And put hair in 8-10 twists at night to stretch.



Thanks for the response. How often did you do this?


pelohello said:


> I wear my hair primarily in a twistout and that helps stretch my hair tremousdously(sp). I re-twist about every 2-3days if needed. In between those days I just let my hair be. I don't re-moisturize unless I need too.
> 
> Are you having issues with moisture? If so, maybe try diluting your conditioners and using heat when DC. I'm lo-po so in order for moisture to get into my strands I have to either DC overnight or use heat when DC.


Yes. I don't have enough moisture. I've never considered diluting my shampoo. I actually thought about going shampoo free at one point but reading fungal infections put me off. Diluting sounds like a good alternative to that. Thanks. 
I also never DC with heat because the one I had didn't say it was needed on the container. I will start to soon though once I get my new products.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 27, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> Thanks for the response. How often did you do this?
> 
> Yes. I don't have enough moisture. I've never considered diluting my shampoo. I actually thought about going shampoo free at one point but reading fungal infections put me off. Diluting sounds like a good alternative to that. Thanks.
> I also never DC with heat because the one I had didn't say it was needed on the container. I will start to soon though once I get my new products.


Every other day. I would also use a refresher spray 2x daily.


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 27, 2015)

i'm still confuse, which one is exactly shoulder length in the pics


----------



## faithVA (Apr 27, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> i'm still confuse, which one is exactly shoulder length in the pics


They are both SL. The first, many would say she is grazing SL and the second being full SL but they are both SL. SL has a range from the top of your shoulders to right above Apl.


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 27, 2015)

faithVA said:


> They are both SL. The first, many would say she is grazing SL and the second being full SL but they are both SL. SL has a range from the top of your shoulders to right above Apl.


oh ok..thanks


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 27, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Yes this was for you. Gluten intolerance can cause blockage of absorption of essential faaty acids and vitamin a. That can lead to hair loss.


Ok will I need to see an allergist? Can I go to my primary?


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 27, 2015)

Feels like I got another 10,685 inches before full sl. Why it got to be such a dang marathon?!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 28, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> Ok will I need to see an allergist? Can I go to my primary?


You can try talking to your primary. They may suggest an allergist. Many doctors aren't week versed in it yet. Have you mentioned the issue to your doctor before? If they didn't catch it then they will probably not be of much help.

The only way I found out was to stop eating gluten/wheat for 4 weeks and trying to eat it again.

When was the last time you had blood work done?


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 28, 2015)

faithVA said:


> You can try talking to your primary. They may suggest an allergist. Many doctors aren't week versed in it yet. Have you mentioned the issue to your doctor before? If they didn't catch it then they will probably not be of much help.
> 
> The only way I found out was to stop eating gluten/wheat for 4 weeks and trying to eat it again.
> 
> When was the last time you had blood work done?


I had blood work done a few months ago. I was having circulation issues with my legs and feet. I was diagnosed with livedo reticularis. I have to wear compression stockings now. I was tested for various autoimmune diseases, diabetes, cancer, and I had my nutrient levels check. Everything came back normal. I told the doctor about my crown and since everything came back normal, he told me to just stay  away from the chemicals and maybe my scalp has developed a sensitivity to them. I will try going gluten free. That's pretty hard core! Lol maybe I should keep prepoo oil in my hair for longer than a few minutes. My scalp feels itchy and tingling in that area.


----------



## ForestRose (Apr 28, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> I had blood work done a few months ago. I was having circulation issues with my legs and feet. I was diagnosed with livedo reticularis. I have to wear compression stockings now. I was tested for various autoimmune diseases, diabetes, cancer, and I had my nutrient levels check. Everything came back normal. I told the doctor about my crown and since everything came back normal, he told me to just stay  away from the chemicals and maybe my scalp has developed a sensitivity to them. I will try going gluten free. That's pretty hard core! Lol maybe I should keep prepoo oil in my hair for longer than a few minutes. My scalp feels itchy and tingling in that area.


Any dr should be able to order a basic blood test for celiac. But just so you know there is a difference between celiac disease and gluten intolerence. Celiac shows up on tests whereas gluten intolerence may not. Going gluten free would be a good thing to try whether you get the test or not. It is very hardcore and can be expensive but once you get into the swing of things with diet change it can be the best thing ever. I was very ill and changed my diet. Although my diet is not as good I'm still what is considered healthy and I put it down to that plus a few other things I did. I really do hope your health issues improve for you.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 28, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> I had blood work done a few months ago. I was having circulation issues with my legs and feet. I was diagnosed with livedo reticularis. I have to wear compression stockings now. I was tested for various autoimmune diseases, diabetes, cancer, and I had my nutrient levels check. Everything came back normal. I told the doctor about my crown and since everything came back normal, he told me to just stay  away from the chemicals and maybe my scalp has developed a sensitivity to them. I will try going gluten free. That's pretty hard core! Lol maybe I should keep prepoo oil in my hair for longer than a few minutes. My scalp feels itchy and tingling in that area.



My real point is that you can have something going on internally that is causing the issues. It sounds like it could be internal. So finding that source can be extremely helpful. You can work it from the outside but if it is something internal it may keep returning. 

I definitely agree with your doc on letting the chemicals go. Doing hot oils will help as well as keeping your body and your scalp hydrated.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 28, 2015)

My wng had revolted so I washed again last night with the mud puddle.  Then I put in flat twist with MHC Type 4 hair creme. Every time I get away from flat twist, I am relieved to return to give myself a break. I think I will wear flat twist for all of May. Then I may try 2 strand twist again at the beginning of June.


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 28, 2015)

faithVA said:


> They are both SL. The first, many would say she is grazing SL and the second being full SL but they are both SL. SL has a range from the top of your shoulders to right above Apl.


so how many inches does it look like i need to get to "full' SL?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 28, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> so how many inches does it look like i need to get to "full' SL?



I wouldn't be able to tell without a back shot. But take a section of hair and measure to your collar bone in the front. That's going to give you an idea.


----------



## InBloom (Apr 28, 2015)

@jennifer30 

I feel you...seems like it'll take another 100 years before I can claim full SL.  I  think I'm grazing or something kinda close, almost-not-quite-just-about-nearly-there land.....

Truth is, watching length so closely will drive (us) nuts. 

Someone said something about "enjoying the journey" in a post once upon a time.


----------



## jennifer30 (Apr 28, 2015)

InBloom said:


> @jennifer30
> 
> I feel you...seems like it'll take another 100 years before I can claim full SL.  I  think I'm grazing or something kinda close, almost-not-quite-just-about-nearly-there land.....
> 
> ...


haha yeah.. i guess i'll just leave my hair alone, i don't want to become obsessed with my hair.. because i think its already driving me nuts..lol


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 29, 2015)

Sprouts yesterday I purchased Rosemary oil and Lavender oil.

I am on a quest to achieve twice a month washes. Hopefully adding these oils to my scalp mix helps.
The only reason I have stayed away from infrequent washes is because my scalp acts a fool at day 10 max.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 29, 2015)

prepooing and cowashing my hair for the heck of it!  I just wanna play in it! I can't wait for the top to grow, so I can get some color! I may do it in June? Or just still wait until I hit my 5 inch goal. I need to get some smaller earrings and get some more fun color lipsticks!


----------



## Guinan (Apr 29, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> prepooing and cowashing my hair for the heck of it!  I just wanna play in it! I can't wait for the top to grow, so I can get some color! I may do it in June? Or just still wait until I hit my 5 inch goal. I need to get some smaller earrings and get some more fun color lipsticks!



Awwww, what color!?! Are u gonna do it urself or get it done professionally


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 29, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Awwww, what color!?! Are u gonna do it urself or get it done professionally


I will get it done professionally! A light golden brown! I won't do my whole head though.


----------



## yaya24 (May 1, 2015)

I thought this would be the start to my 2xs a month washing.. but that's not the case.
I'll be washing and blowdrying my hair tonight. :/


----------



## Guinan (May 1, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> I will get it done professionally! A light golden brown! I won't do my whole head though.



That sounds pretty. I'm trying to achieve reddish brown. I just colored my hair about 2wks ago but the color didnt take. I plan on coloring it again in July


----------



## Evolving78 (May 1, 2015)

pelohello said:


> That sounds pretty. I'm trying to achieve reddish brown. I just colored my hair about 2wks ago but the color didnt take. I plan on coloring it again in July


When I usually try to go light, it always comes out orange. Then I have to add a neutral color and there is a product that removes the brassy/red that I use to correct. I would like someone else to figure that all out.


----------



## yaya24 (May 1, 2015)

Sitting with my hothead on. I have eucalyptus oil on my scalp and SM Raw Shea Butter Restorative Conditioner in my hair. 

I've never purchased this conditioner, it came with my dye kit. 
I first spritzed my hair with a mix of hemp seed oil and fenugreek tea. Then applied the conditioner.

My hair was super easy to detangle. I hope I'm impressed when I cowash.

Right now I could just fall asleep with this eucalyptus oil and hot head action going on. Sooo soothing.

Planning on cowashing with Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle.


----------



## faithVA (May 1, 2015)

Did my wash tonight and I was rushing as usual. I used to have such leisurely wash days. I don't know what happened to those 

I kept it simple. I water rinsed and then cleansed with a combo of mud puddle wash and sodium bentonite. I only left it on long enough to work through. I rinsed and baggied for 10 minutes then I used the Natural Oasis Softening balm and baggied for 20 minutes. I let my hair air dry a bit after that. I used my oil blend on my scalp and twisted my hair up with MHC Type 4 hair crème.

I can't see length but I can definitely tell I'm gaining something. I twisted my hair up into 6 flat twists all going to the side.  At the beginning of the year, I know I was doing at least 12 and was struggling to get those to join together.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 1, 2015)

I washed today too.  It was a quick simple one. Sm manuka shampoo, protein treatment  (getting in the pool tomorrow ) and sm manuka dc. After that it was a leave in and  hair balm. Gonna do my go to updo for my weekend getaway.

Gotta remember to pack my swimmers shampoo too...


----------



## Wenbev (May 2, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> For everyone with kinky hair. How do you manage to keep your hair stretched and moisturised regularly? I've noticed that most of the moisturize everyday advice is from women with curly hair that can stretch easily or they wear wash and gos. I don't have either. Any advice? What works for you?



I fake a wash and go and keep my hair stretched by oil rinsing and cowashing every other day.  I either flat twist or braid my hair whilst still in the shower.  Tshirt dry and tie down with a satin scarf after its dry.  This process allows me to use less product too.


----------



## faithVA (May 5, 2015)

Nothing much to report. Water rinsed last night and put in back in the same flat twist as before. I'm feeling super lazy so I'm just going to stick with this style for a while. I may put in 2 strand twists if I have a weekend with some downtime.


----------



## InBloom (May 5, 2015)

Whenever I return to this forum after being on hiatus for a while, I get a slight case of conditioner-envy and start buying new things. 

I have no control over the urge to try the L'oreal Damage 5 repair mask stuff they're talking about in it's own thread. 

Truth is, I'd like to use products all from the same line rather than piecing my products together from different ones...


----------



## faithVA (May 5, 2015)

InBloom said:


> Whenever I return to this forum after being on hiatus for a while, I get a slight case of conditioner-envy and start buying new things.
> 
> I have no control over the urge to try the L'oreal Damage 5 repair mask stuff they're talking about in it's own thread.
> 
> Truth is, I'd like to use products all from the same line rather than piecing my products together from different ones...



So what line(s) do you like?


----------



## InBloom (May 5, 2015)

@faithVA 

I've used so many over the years...

My current products are things I can buy quickly rather than having to order online.

I like Keracare's shampoo and Humecto only, don't like the leave-ins at all.  I like Aveda Damage Remedy shampoo and treatment, but not the leave-ins.  I like(d) Aubrey's conditioners, but can't use them since the last formulation changes, hated the shampoos.  I like Kerastase, but it's hard on my pocketbook.

I recently fell in love with Aussie Moist conditioner, and Humectress conditioner but not so crazy about the shampoos that match.

So you see, I've got to piece my regimen together.


----------



## faithVA (May 5, 2015)

InBloom said:


> @faithVA
> 
> I've used so many over the years...
> 
> ...



Yeah that's a common problem. I liked the 4 Naturals line but they didn't have a deep conditioner. And no one else must have liked the line because soon after I found it they only sold 2 products out of the line  

I like a lot of the As I Am line and I could probably get by with using all of that line. I'm finding some things in the Camille Rose line I like but I haven't tried the basics so can't say. 

Time will tell.


----------



## InBloom (May 5, 2015)

@faithVA 

I'm expecting big things from this L'oreal damage repair line....fingers crossed.


----------



## faithVA (May 5, 2015)

InBloom said:


> @faithVA
> 
> I'm expecting big things from this L'oreal damage repair line....fingers crossed.



I have used it. I think it is a nice line especially for the price. I stopped using it because my hair gets build up quickly with products like that. But with normal hair I think it is definitely a winner.


----------



## Wenbev (May 5, 2015)

wore two jumbo flat twists with the ends tucked in to work today.  Lawd the white peeps at work were asking for tutorials!!


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2015)

Wenbev said:


> wore two jumbo flat twists with the ends tucked in to work today.  Lawd the white peeps at work were asking for tutorials!!



Isn't it funny a style we may consider basic is something extravagant to them. I'm looking forward to being able to put my hair in 2 twists to cut down on some styling time


----------



## InBloom (May 6, 2015)

So......

I raced to Walgreen's to grab some of that L'oreal Damage Repair 5.  I got a $2 discount on it.  Instead of the balm, I got the regular conditioner for this line.  Figured if that worked out, I would try the balm next. 

I also got the matching multi-puropse oil.

Today my hair is shiny and fluffy, but feels different somehow.  In the shower after rinsing out the conditioner, my hair didn't feel very soft and I was worried.  I applied the leave-in oil which is more like a thin serum.  After that, my hair felt gummy.  It dried quickly and softened up a little more.  Still, I'm not in love with this stuff and grateful for that coupon I got.  Probably won't use again, and certainly won't purchase again. 

It's possible that I used too much of the fininishing serum/oil, maybe that was the issue.  Today my hair feels kinda crispy, but looks great. 

So much for that. 

In other news...I feel like I'm gonna be claiming shoulder lenth by next length reveal July 1st.


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2015)

InBloom said:


> So......
> 
> I raced to Walgreen's to grab some of that L'oreal Damage Repair 5.  I got a $2 discount on it.  Instead of the balm, I got the regular conditioner for this line.  Figured if that worked out, I would try the balm next.
> 
> ...



Lucky you. Can't wait for the reveal pics.


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2015)

I won't be SL before the year is out but I am looking forward to the next length check to see my progress. I am finally feeling more optimistic.


----------



## InBloom (May 6, 2015)

@faithVA, you still have 8 months before the year is up.  About 4 inches of growing.  Will you wait until your hair is nearly APL before you claim SL?


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2015)

InBloom said:


> @faithVA, you still have 8 months before the year is up.  About 4 inches of growing.  Will you wait until your hair is nearly APL before you claim SL?



No I won't be waiting until I'm APL, but I will be waiting until the majority of the back is SL. 4 inches should put the area below my crown just at grazing SL. Which would put me at full SL maybe by mid 2nd quarter. We shall see. That's just my estimate. 

I'm thinking I'm done with length challenges once I reach APL.


----------



## InBloom (May 6, 2015)

faithVA said:


> No I won't be waiting until I'm APL, but I will be waiting until the majority of the back is SL. 4 inches should put the area below my crown just at grazing SL. Which would put me at full SL maybe by mid 2nd quarter. We shall see. That's just my estimate.
> 
> I'm thinking I'm done with length challenges once I reach APL.


 

I'm done with length aspirations altogether once I hit APL.  That is my actual goal.


----------



## jennifer30 (May 6, 2015)

i want to be full SL soon. i only have 4 inches left of the year..apl would be nice but i dont know how long it will take me to get there. reaching Sl is hard enough


----------



## Wenbev (May 6, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Isn't it funny a style we may consider basic is something extravagant to them. I'm looking forward to being able to put my hair in 2 twists to cut down on some styling time


Miss VA, if you can rock those curflormers, you can do the flattwists or the two corn rows! your hair is longer than mine!


----------



## Wenbev (May 6, 2015)

InBloom said:


> So......
> 
> I raced to Walgreen's to grab some of that L'oreal Damage Repair 5.  I got a $2 discount on it.  Instead of the balm, I got the regular conditioner for this line.  Figured if that worked out, I would try the balm next.
> 
> ...



I think you may have used too much, gummy hair is definitely a sign of too much product.  With serums, I would use no more than a nickel size for the whole head.  And I have a big head


----------



## DarkJoy (May 7, 2015)

InBloom said:


> I'm done with length aspirations altogether once I hit APL.  That is my actual goal.


Yup me too! Cuz it's been like....years! to reach SL. Dang.  I cant imagine wth it'd be like doing all the extras to maintain length an additonal  another 3 years to mbl (I'm a slow grower so it makes it more frustrating). The thought just gets me so tired.


----------



## faithVA (May 7, 2015)

InBloom said:


> I'm done with length aspirations altogether once I hit APL.  That is my actual goal.





Wenbev said:


> Miss VA, if you can rock those curflormers, you can do the flattwists or the two corn rows! your hair is longer than mine!


My back isn't long. I had a setback a while back so my back is about 3 inches shorter than the rest.  I'm hoping by the end of June/July I can do the two flat twist.


----------



## InBloom (May 7, 2015)

Wenbev said:


> I think you may have used too much, gummy hair is definitely a sign of too much product.  With serums, I would use no more than a nickel size for the whole head.  And I have a big head



Ok, that's fair.  I did use about a nickel size on my head, but my hair isn't yet shoulder length and I have fine strands.  I stopped using serums as a leave-in a while ago, and gummy-ish hair was one reason why.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (May 9, 2015)

Sorry I'm late, here's my length check. I'm about 11 months post


----------



## ForestRose (May 15, 2015)

CafedeBelleza said:


> Sorry I'm late, here's my length check. I'm about 11 months post


Wow that's amazing growth. You will be apl soon.


----------



## ForestRose (May 15, 2015)

A little update on me. I'm cutting my hair short today. I am planning putting in some havana/Marley twists though. I'm very busy at the moment so for my sanity, dealing with trying new hair style plus buying new products to officially start my hair journey isn't gonna happen and I don't want to start out with damage again. I'm thinking I will wear it out in the summer though. I just love my own hair too much lol

Will hopefully post starting pics later.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (May 15, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> Wow that's amazing growth. You will be apl soon.


At the back 
I'm thinking about getting it straightened in a few weeks I'll post pictures if I do.


----------



## Wenbev (May 16, 2015)

I've been cheating my hair with wash n gos.  I really need to take time and do a deep condish and a refresher cherry lola but I am so lazy. Sigh.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 16, 2015)

Hey y'all!

Late with the lc. So its another cool blowout. Takes forever.  Dont mind my hair sticking up all over ! Why i like heavy products  to weigh it down. and why i dont like straightening just for the sake of straightening. Also dont mind my low density. Always been that way!

Anyhoo. First two are from december. Last two are a week ago. the area just below the crown  is at the nape. Seeing modest progress!


----------



## Evolving78 (May 17, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> Late with the lc. So its another cool blowout. Takes forever.  Dont mind my hair sticking up all over ! Why i like heavy products  to weigh it down. and why i dont like straightening just for the sake of straightening. Also dont mind my low density. Always been that way!
> 
> Anyhoo. First two are from december. Last two are a week ago. the area just below the crown  is at the nape. Seeing modest progress!


Yo grow girl!


----------



## faithVA (May 18, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> Late with the lc. So its another cool blowout. Takes forever.  Dont mind my hair sticking up all over ! Why i like heavy products  to weigh it down. and why i dont like straightening just for the sake of straightening. Also dont mind my low density. Always been that way!
> 
> Anyhoo. First two are from december. Last two are a week ago. the area just below the crown  is at the nape. Seeing modest progress!



Such great growth. You are really going to have a lot to show for the end of the year.


----------



## faithVA (May 18, 2015)

I'm tired of fooling with my head. I think I feel that way each time I do a wng  

I was hoping by the end of June to be able to do 2 flat twists and a banana clip bun. But I don't think that is going to happen 

I'm back to a simple flat twist style until I can't stand it anymore. I will take a break for a wedding I have in June.


----------



## Guinan (May 18, 2015)

^^ I'm getting tired of dealing with my hair too. I plan on installing some box braids for the summer.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I'm tired of fooling with my head. I think I feel that way each time I do a wng
> 
> I was hoping by the end of June to be able to do 2 flat twists and a banana clip bun. But I don't think that is going to happen
> 
> I'm back to a simple flat twist style until I can't stand it anymore. I will take a break for a wedding I have in June.


I don't see how you can't do this style! You have plenty of length! What are you using to slick the hair with? If I can do a flat twist with an inch of hair, I'm sure you could with no problem! Lol 
How big is the hair clip? Is it an issue with length? If so, im going to see if I can find a tutorial.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 18, 2015)

I still haven't done it yet, but I plan on putting some mini/micro two strand twists in. I still haven't made it to the barbershop, but I got an appt Thursday. I want to color my hair, but still debating about doing it myself or paying someone. My hair always turns orange...
Now when I used those African pride highlighting kits, I didn't have that issue. Do they still sell those?

I do remember that I have to use a color with neutral or ash tones in it. I think I will try the Loreal hiLites in ash blonde. I may pick some up tomorrow or wed. So I'm doing a hot oil treatment now, wash, DC, and just moisturizer my hair. I will color before my haircut and twist my hair wed night. I will lightly dust my twists after the color. I am going to lighten my eyebrows too.


----------



## faithVA (May 18, 2015)

pelohello said:


> ^^ I'm getting tired of dealing with my hair too. I plan on installing some box braids for the summer.



That really is a good idea. I may install some flat twist extensions. That may at least get me through two weeks.


----------



## faithVA (May 18, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> I don't see how you can't do this style! You have plenty of length! What are you using to slick the hair with? If I can do a flat twist with an inch of hair, I'm sure you could with no problem! Lol
> How big is the hair clip? Is it an issue with length? If so, im going to see if I can find a tutorial.



I have tried many times and its still too short in the back. I would have to use a lot of bobby pins to hold it together and that's not what I want. 

I don't know how big other people's heads are but it is about 5 to 6 inches from the center of my head to the edge. So I need probably a good 2" to have a solid and smooth flat twist from front to back. My front is fine but it starts to get a bit dicey right behind my ear. That section is pretty short due to breakage. My hair is also dense and coily so even though it may be long enough with shrinkage it needs to be longer to get the flat twist in. I rarely straighten or stretch my hair. 

I can put in the banana clip bun but I can't tuck the hair under. I need 1" to 2" for that as well.

Oh, to answer your question, yes it is an length issue in the back where I had breakage. 

I may take a picture of the banana clip bun next time so you ladies can see what I'm talking about. I can get it in the clip but to protect my ends I need to be able to tuck the hair under.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 18, 2015)

I had to fight for that little growth. Such a slow grower but the vitamins seems to give me a more normal growth rate. Plus seek and destroy helps a lot.



faithVA said:


> Such great growth. You are really going to have a lot to show for the end of the year.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 20, 2015)

So I finally got enough to pull back into a big Barrett without much trouble.  Next time i do it ill snap a pic.


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> So I finally got enough to pull back into a big Barrett without much trouble.  Next time i do it ill snap a pic.


  Next time, hmph!


----------



## DarkJoy (May 20, 2015)

Teehee!

I did it yesterday and forgot!didnt have a Barrett to match my outfit today. Lol



faithVA said:


> Next time, hmph!


----------



## Evolving78 (May 21, 2015)

I wanna color my hair purple. I trimmed off 1/2 near my nape. My nape grows faster than my front. I'm not doing the mullet thing.


----------



## yaya24 (May 21, 2015)

I did semi-mini twists Friday night on 4 day stretched hair. Started at 11pm.. bad idea lol.

 I have some "help" aka some braiding hair in the back for a full bun.

Totally forgot my first love the semi-mini two-strand twists.
They will stay in for 2-3 weeks.

I cowashed them Tuesday.


 My ends are happy . This is yesterday's hair:


----------



## faithVA (May 21, 2015)

^^Nice protective style. Good job!


----------



## yaya24 (May 21, 2015)

faithVA said:


> ^^Nice protective style. Good job!


Thanks!!


----------



## faithVA (May 22, 2015)

I washed my hair in 6 sections and went back to detangling with a comb. I find if I just wash my hair and put it in sections and don't spend a lot of time looking at it, my wash day goes so much better. I put my hair back into flat twists. 

We have 5 to 5.5 weeks until next length check time. I think some positive progress can be made by then.


----------



## naija24 (May 22, 2015)

welp. I'm now 5 months post relaxer. My hair is pixie length, as I predicted. IDK i figured my hair would grow longer/faster as a natural :/ this is now the longest i've been natural since 2009. Depressing. I really miss length, like A LOT. I can't wait until my hair is at least neck length. I'll feel a bit more feminine I think. 

I feel like it'll take me FOREVER to get to CBL


----------



## faithVA (May 22, 2015)

naija24 said:


> welp. I'm now 5 months post relaxer. My hair is pixie length, as I predicted. IDK i figured my hair would grow longer/faster as a natural :/ this is now the longest i've been natural since 2009. Depressing. I really miss length, like A LOT. I can't wait until my hair is at least neck length. I'll feel a bit more feminine I think.
> 
> I feel like it'll take me FOREVER to get to CBL



You need to find some way to distract yourself. If you stay patient you will have your length and this will all be a distant memory.


----------



## yaya24 (May 22, 2015)

Going back to everything twists. 
Wash in twists, DC in twists, leave in with twists.

This summer should be easy.


----------



## naija24 (May 22, 2015)

faithVA said:


> You need to find some way to distract yourself. If you stay patient you will have your length and this will all be a distant memory.



yeah, I thought about doing twist extensions for the rest of the summer and take then down once I'm neck length. But that will cost a lot of money possibly. I was also debating weave but Im' sooooo over it. And since I'm back in the dating scene, I'm uncomfortable presenting to potential suitors a look that is not the real me, ya know? It's been tough. But I think the distraction is a good idea.


----------



## faithVA (May 22, 2015)

naija24 said:


> yeah, I thought about doing twist extensions for the rest of the summer and take then down once I'm neck length. But that will cost a lot of money possibly. I was also debating weave but Im' sooooo over it. And since I'm back in the dating scene, I'm uncomfortable presenting to potential suitors a look that is not the real me, ya know? It's been tough. But I think the distraction is a good idea.



You don't have to do a protective style to be a distraction, it just means to find something to focus on other than your hair. Anything to stop measuring the hair, pulling the hair, seeing where the hair isn't or is. 

Since you don't feel feminine then I think working around that can be a good distraction. Try playing with different earrings, hair bows or flowers. Spend the next 8 weeks watching yt videos and playing around with make-up. You can look very feminine with short hair, you may just need to accent some other things. 

Change your energy around your hair so you will attract a man that will match your energy. Your smile will always be better asset than any hair you have on your head even if it is long.


----------



## Guinan (May 22, 2015)

I tried to do naputural85's twistout on an old curlformer set and I think I made the twists too big. So I will try it again tonight. I can honestly say that it def keeps your length. When I would do a twistout on freshly washed hair it would shrink, but now I have the length.


----------



## yaya24 (May 22, 2015)

My scalp was rebelling and I had to think waaaaay back for a solution.
Fenugreek tea.

Made a spray with it, and boom no more scalp issues.

The ONLY problem is the smell.
It smells like maple syrup. I do not want to walk around smelling like IHOP.

Ill hit sprouts up for some vanilla extract after work, and ill add some lavender to the mix.
I also want to also purchase some nettle tea. I was reading one of my olllllllld hair journal entries from 2010 and my hair seemed to love nettle tea rinses as a final step. I think I stopped because it was tedious (boiling, waiting to cool etc).
Yay for hair projects!


----------



## Guinan (May 22, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I tried to do naputural85's twistout on an old curlformer set and I think I made the twists too big. So I will try it again tonight. I can honestly say that it def keeps your length. When I would do a twistout on freshly washed hair it would shrink, but now I have the length.



I re-watched the video and I now see what I did wrong. I wet my hair (I mist my hair with my watered down leave-in) and I used a cream based moisturizer. She only applied FSG.

When I re-twist tonite, I'll make sure I only use FSG.


----------



## yaya24 (May 22, 2015)

@pelohello
Can you share your flaxseed gel recipe?


----------



## Guinan (May 22, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> @pelohello
> Can you share your flaxseed gel recipe?



Sure. I use 1/4 of flaxseed to 2cups of water. I make sure the mixture is thick and I strain immediately. Then I mix a couple drops of peppermint oil for fragrance . Some people mix an oil with it but I usually don't. 

I can't remember the brand of flaxseed that i use but i know it's organic. To me the brand of flaxseed is important. I used to use flaxseed that were beige in color but now i use black colored flaxseed. I prefer the black. It provides a better consistency.


----------



## yaya24 (May 22, 2015)

Thanks! Seems simple enough.
I've always wanted make some, but I get scared that I'll mess it up.
Store bought gels do not work for me.. always a flakey mess.


----------



## faithVA (May 22, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> Thanks! Seems simple enough.
> I've always wanted make some, but I get scared that I'll mess it up.
> Store bought gels do not work for me.. always a flakey mess.



That bag of flax seed is so big you can afford to mess up a few times. Go for it and don't worry about it.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (May 23, 2015)

I did a mini length check today and I think I am a little past SL.Please excuse my expression in the photo...

What y'all think?


----------



## Evolving78 (May 23, 2015)

KidneyBean86 said:


> I did a mini length check today and I think I am a little past SL.Please excuse my expression in the photo...
> 
> What y'all think?


This is not the apl challenge! Get out! Lol


----------



## KidneyBean86 (May 23, 2015)

I am staying forever in this thread. The front of my hair is like EL..


----------



## Coilystep (May 23, 2015)

KidneyBean86 said:


> I did a mini length check today and I think I am a little past SL.Please excuse my expression in the photo...
> 
> What y'all think?


Definitely SL


----------



## yaya24 (May 23, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Wenbev (May 23, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> This is not the apl challenge! Get out! Lol


For reals what @shortdub78 said.  Congrats!


----------



## faithVA (May 23, 2015)

KidneyBean86 said:


> I did a mini length check today and I think I am a little past SL.Please excuse my expression in the photo...
> 
> What y'all think?



I'm happy for you and mad at the same time. Congratulations on making APL, oh I mean SL. Now, get out of my thread pretending like you don't know you've been SL for months


----------



## KidneyBean86 (May 23, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I'm happy for you and mad at the same time. Congratulations on making APL, oh I mean SL. Now, get out of my thread pretending like you don't know you've been SL for months


----------



## faithVA (May 24, 2015)

KidneyBean86 said:


>



You can stay as long as you like


----------



## faithVA (May 24, 2015)

I need to start keeping track of the graduates. Who else reached SL? I think there was 1 other person.


----------



## Coilystep (May 24, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I need to start keeping track of the graduates. Who else reached SL? I think there was 1 other person.


Raises hand reluctantly


----------



## jennifer30 (May 24, 2015)

i can't wait to reach SL


----------



## yaya24 (May 24, 2015)

Im not leaving till I'm full Sl lol
The next milestone challenge is APL..
and im not going to frustrate myself joining an APL challenge when the front of my hair is EL.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 25, 2015)

faithVA said:


> You don't have to do a protective style to be a distraction, it just means to find something to focus on other than your hair. Anything to stop measuring the hair, pulling the hair, seeing where the hair isn't or is.
> 
> Since you don't feel feminine then I think working around that can be a good distraction. Try playing with different earrings, hair bows or flowers. Spend the next 8 weeks watching yt videos and playing around with make-up. You can look very feminine with short hair, you may just need to accent some other things.
> 
> Change your energy around your hair so you will attract a man that will match your energy. Your smile will always be better asset than any hair you have on your head even if it is long.


I know that's right! I'm feeling kinda sexy right now! Embrace the length you have and just enjoy it! When I was trying to hide, protect, concerned with length, it was stressful. I started suffering from hair loss, etc... Now I feel centered again. I just recently put a fun color in my hair too!


----------



## Evolving78 (May 25, 2015)

KidneyBean86 said:


> I am staying forever in this thread. The front of my hair is like EL..


You will be butt length everywhere else! You need to go! Lol don't even bother to show us pics of the back anymore! Lol


----------



## yaya24 (May 26, 2015)

I redid my 2 strand twists last night. 
Also did an impromptu trim in the back.

My hair in the back was like a tail while the rest hung about the same.

Lets see how long this set will hold up. I still don't have a twist regimen in stone. Haven't had this style constantly since 2012.


----------



## BonBon (May 26, 2015)

I really wish I could buy the CWK straight plates, but they don't ship to the UK yet. I really need help with washday stretching.

Also, I went back to BSS products as of last week. I did try a Palmers coconut spray before, but I think it had too much protein in the end and my hair didn't retain moisture with that one.

Just bought Dark n Lovely spray and lotion. Then I top it with the Palmers Olive Oil headress. My hair is truly soft and fluffy for the first time in a year, or two. I've been buying expensive natural products for so long, I can't believe this is what ended up working lol. I think because my hair is mostly HP now it likes different products.


----------



## faithVA (May 26, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Raises hand reluctantly



Thank you. I have you. I'm just updating the challenger list.


----------



## faithVA (May 26, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> i can't wait to reach SL



sigh, Me either.


----------



## Guinan (May 26, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I re-watched the video and I now see what I did wrong. I wet my hair (I mist my hair with my watered down leave-in) and I used a cream based moisturizer. She only applied FSG.
> 
> When I re-twist tonite, I'll make sure I only use FSG.



I've been wanting to share these pics but the app wasn't working for me all weekend. These are the results from a 2wk old Curlformer set that i did a twistout on and this time I used la bella gel. I didn't feel like making fsg. I LOVED the results and will def so again. I wore it out initially and then the next day I clipped half of it up.


----------



## Guinan (May 26, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I need to start keeping track of the graduates. Who else reached SL? I think there was 1 other person.


 
I'm an inch away from APL in the back but CBL in the front. I'm waiting till my front catches up to the back.


----------



## faithVA (May 26, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I'm an inch away from APL in the back but CBL in the front. I'm waiting till my front catches up to the back.



hmm, But both of those are SL. So you are waiting until you reach APL to do what? I guess I need to give you the total boot.


----------



## faithVA (May 26, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I've been wanting to share these pics but the app wasn't working for me all weekend. These are the results from a 2wk old Curlformer set that i did a twistout on and this time I used la bella gel. I didn't feel like making fsg. I LOVED the results and will def so again. I wore it out initially and then the next day I clipped half of it up.



Very cute. It turned out nicely.


----------



## jennifer30 (May 26, 2015)

faithVA said:


> sigh, Me either.


i know


----------



## Evolving78 (May 26, 2015)

Got a little purple going on.


----------



## jennifer30 (May 26, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> Got a little purple going on.View attachment 327429View attachment 327435


pretty


----------



## Evolving78 (May 26, 2015)

Thank you!^^^ it's not too out there. Just a little uptown funk for the people! Lol


----------



## faithVA (May 26, 2015)

I bought the mini rake and another comb from hotcombs. It worked wonderfully in my hair. I just did a water rinse and detangled with the mini rake. I sealed with natural oasis oil balm. Then just put my flat twist back in. 

Its not the greatest style but I'm going to rock it through June. Seeing some growth so feeling optimistic about the June length check.


----------



## londonfog (May 27, 2015)

I wanted some Senegalese (sp?) twists but didn't want to pay $250 for them so I crocheted me some in myself.  It only costed me around $65 for the hair.  They've been in now for about 1 month & I love them!  I'm gonna wear them for about another month & a half before taking my hair down to DC & then putting them right back in again. I hit a year post relaxer in my transition in July.  I may only transition for about a year & a half before I go ahead & cut the remaining relaxed ends off.  There's only about 2 inches (if that) left anyway.
I wanted some Senegalese (sp?) twists but didn't want to pay $250 for them so I crocheted me some in myself.  It only costed me around $65 for the hair.  They've been in now for about 1 month & I love them!  I'm gonna wear them for about another month & a half before taking my hair down to DC & then putting them right back in again. I hit a year post relaxer in my transition in July.  I may only transition for about a year & a half before I go ahead & cut the remaining relaxed ends off.  There's only about 2 inches (if that) left anyway.


----------



## InBloom (May 27, 2015)

@faithVA 

Hey now!  The next length check is in July...not June!    I want every second of growth I can get before I have to show my hair.  Don't short-change me.


----------



## jennifer30 (May 27, 2015)

InBloom said:


> @faithVA
> 
> Hey now!  The next length check is in July...not June!    I want every second of growth I can get before I have to show my hair.  Don't short-change me.


i thought it was August.


----------



## faithVA (May 27, 2015)

InBloom said:


> @faithVA
> 
> Hey now!  The next length check is in July...not June!    I want every second of growth I can get before I have to show my hair.  Don't short-change me.


Technically its June 31st. But I will give you an extra day


----------



## InBloom (May 27, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> i thought it was August.




LOL.  That would NOT suck.


----------



## jennifer30 (May 27, 2015)

InBloom said:


> LOL.  That would NOT suck.


i know. lol i'm checking august 31..should def. see some progress for sure


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (May 27, 2015)

Got my undercut redone after almost 2 months of letting my hair grow. My hair in the back grows in soo fine and curly after being shaved. I keep going back and forth on letting it grow out but I always end up cutting it. I also did a mini length check on a random curl on the back side of my head


----------



## yaya24 (May 27, 2015)

^ nice undercut!

This whole head baggy thing at night will take some adjusting to. Lawd haven't done this since the fall.

Woke up last night in a panic drenched in sweat LMAO.


----------



## faithVA (May 28, 2015)

KaramelKutie803 said:


> Got my undercut redone after almost 2 months of letting my hair grow. My hair in the back grows in soo fine and curly after being shaved. I keep going back and forth on letting it grow out but I always end up cutting it. I also did a mini length check on a random curl on the back side of my head



You have cute coils.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 28, 2015)

KaramelKutie803 said:


> Got my undercut redone after almost 2 months of letting my hair grow. My hair in the back grows in soo fine and curly after being shaved. I keep going back and forth on letting it grow out but I always end up cutting it. I also did a mini length check on a random curl on the back side of my head


That's dope!


----------



## InBloom (May 28, 2015)

@shortdub78 

You are East Coast huh?


----------



## GGsKin (May 28, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Technically its June 31st. But I will give you an extra day



June 31st is an extra day indeed


----------



## faithVA (May 28, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> June 31st is an extra day indeed



 You making fun of me? I guess I should fix it but I'm going to leave it like it is.


----------



## GGsKin (May 28, 2015)

I couldn't resist



faithVA said:


> You making fun of me? I guess I should fix it but I'm going to leave it like it is.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 28, 2015)

InBloom said:


> @shortdub78
> 
> You are East Coast huh?


No, I'm from the Midwest, you know the Midwest is universal! Lol


----------



## DarkJoy (May 28, 2015)

Lawd! Need to come up with a new go to pronto. I switched up my routine cuz I was so bored twisting or braiding up nightly so doing daily cowashing with super mild protein containing condish (V05 raspberry ) the last two weeks. It makes up for the fact i ain't  sleeping  with it covered  Cant keep  up daily cowashing cuz shes not fond of being soaked everyday. 

Anything other than this bun roll thing I wear to work 5 days a week  would give me life. Weekends are great  tho and I do whatever.

Ho hum....


----------



## faithVA (May 29, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Lawd! Need to come up with a new go to pronto. I switched up my routine cuz I was so bored twisting or braiding up nightly so doing daily cowashing with super mild protein containing condish (V05 raspberry ) the last two weeks. It makes up for the fact i ain't  sleeping  with it covered  Cant keep  up daily cowashing cuz shes not fond of being soaked everyday.
> 
> Anything other than this bun roll thing I wear to work 5 days a week  would give me life. Weekends are great  tho and I do whatever.
> 
> Ho hum....



Have you looked on pinterest for some nice updos? Let us know what you decide on.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 29, 2015)

Yea. Im feel like mine is so low  density compared to those  pins it  wont look cute. But I guess I should try.



faithVA said:


> Have you looked on pinterest for some nice updos? Let us know what you decide on.


----------



## jennifer30 (May 29, 2015)

having an urge to undo my braids and check my hair length!..Lol


----------



## Wenbev (May 29, 2015)

@DarkJoy I feel your pain.  I was doing the daily/every other day cowash.  Went back to two flat twists and tucking the ends in.  Getting bored with that too but its getting hot out here and I'm lazy.


----------



## faithVA (May 30, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> having an urge to undo my braids and check my hair length!..Lol


Don't do it. The mind can over exaggerate progress and then we look at it, its not as much as we thought. Stick to your plan and enjoy the fruits of your labor when you take them out.


----------



## jennifer30 (May 30, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Don't do it. The mind can over exaggerate progress and then we look at it, its not as much as we thought. Stick to your plan and enjoy the fruits of your labor when you take them out.


haha ok


----------



## Wenbev (May 30, 2015)

currently doing a henna treatment, will deep condition, and dust my ends.


----------



## Wenbev (May 30, 2015)

OAN @faithVA I really like the update to the first page with the graduates!


----------



## jennifer30 (May 30, 2015)

i was just thinking if between now and august if my hair does not grow those 2 inches..then something is wrong..lol


----------



## yaya24 (May 30, 2015)

I rinsed my twists and they shrunk to my ears.
It looks like I have starter locs.


----------



## Guinan (May 31, 2015)

Operation summer hair hiberation is about to commence!!!! 

For the braids, I purchased all the supplies that I will need. I bought about 10packs of hair, raw shea butter, a parting comb and giovanni pomade for my edges.

Tomorrow, I plan on doing MHM. I'm still trying to decide if I want to stretch my hair with either curlformers or twists. I'm leaning more towards twists b/c it's just easier for me.

I really hope I can keep my braids in until Aug or Sep. I get hair bored easily. I plan on maintaining the braids throughout the duration that I will have them in my hair.


----------



## faithVA (May 31, 2015)

Wenbev said:


> OAN @faithVA I really like the update to the first page with the graduates!



Yay, We are getting more and more each month. We are such a small group though that it seems strange this time around.


----------



## faithVA (May 31, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> i was just thinking if between now and august if my hair does not grow those 2 inches..then something is wrong..lol



If you aren't a slow grower then it probably means you aren't retaining and it gives you a good chance to look at your regimen and make changes before the end of year.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 1, 2015)

faithVA said:


> If you aren't a slow grower then it probably means you aren't retaining and it gives you a good chance to look at your regimen and make changes before the end of year.


i knoooow..i was just thinking of that.  i must be a slow grower though. i should have been SL since last october..its like those 4 inches won't grow for nothing....


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 1, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> i knoooow..i was just thinking of that.  i must be a slow grower though. i should have been SL since last october..its like those 4 inches won't grow for nothing....


Man I've been trying to see two inches for the past couple months and since I stopped waiting for it I'm now starting to see the gap lessen.  Try not to think about it so much and focus more on taking care of yourself inside and out.  It will happen.


----------



## Guinan (Jun 1, 2015)

My last LC until my BC anniversary ; which will be in Aug. I REALLY hope I get those couple of inches by the end of summer.

I need to take a shot ofmy length in the front still, but I'll do that later.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 1, 2015)

pelohello said:


> My last LC until my BC anniversary ; which will be in Aug. I REALLY hope I get those couple of inches by the end of summer.
> 
> I need to take a shot ofmy length in the front still, but I'll do that later.



Um, you are headed into APL territory as well. (sigh). What am I going to do with you ladies?


----------



## InBloom (Jun 1, 2015)

@faithVA

Won't have to worry about me...the second I get a few strands at SHOULDER length, I'm claiming it!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 1, 2015)

InBloom said:


> @faithVA
> 
> Won't have to worry about me...the second I get a few strands at SHOULDER lengh, I'm claiming it!



Please do


----------



## Guinan (Jun 1, 2015)

All right ladies, I will consider joining the APL challenge.

I wish we could go back to how the old challenges were, when it used to be one main goal; instead of these split challenges.  IE: APL/BSL, MBL/WL. I think that's why I'm holding onto this challenge. I feel like a little fish.in a big pond in the other challenges.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 1, 2015)

pelohello said:


> All right ladies, I will consider joining the APL challenge.
> 
> I wish we could go back to how the old challenges were, when it used to be one main goal; instead of these split challenges.  IE: APL/BSL, MBL/MBL. I think that's why I'm holding onto this challenge. I feel like a little fish.in a big pond in the other challenges.



I understand. I'm not putting you out. You can stay here as long as you like.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 1, 2015)

Everyone I have harassed is welcome to give it back to me when I do my length check pictures  I'm not going anywhere either


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 1, 2015)

Wenbev said:


> Man I've been trying to see two inches for the past couple months and since I stopped waiting for it I'm now starting to see the gap lessen.  Try not to think about it so much and focus more on taking care of yourself inside and out.  It will happen.


thanks


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 1, 2015)

i washed my hair today and i noticed progress but very little, its thicker though. just have to be patient  btw i've decided to go on a 20 week protective style challenge. so my next length check will be october.


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 1, 2015)

InBloom said:


> @faithVA
> 
> Won't have to worry about me...the second I get a few strands at SHOULDER length, I'm claiming it!


Girl you n me both!


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 1, 2015)

InBloom said:


> @faithVA
> 
> Won't have to worry about me...the second I get a few strands at SHOULDER length, I'm claiming it!



This is me. Only the back section of my hair is SL and I initially joined the APL challenge but the rest of my hair will take an age to get there (EL and NL pieces (and a problem spot). I really should be hanging out here with the rest of my hair, and you ladies (instead of lurking)


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 1, 2015)

pelohello said:


> All right ladies, I will consider joining the APL challenge.
> 
> I wish we could go back to how the old challenges were, when it used to be one main goal; instead of these split challenges.  IE: APL/BSL, MBL/MBL. I think that's why I'm holding onto this challenge. I feel like a little fish.in a big pond in the other challenges.


I haven't even ventured over to the apl/bsl challenge. I feel mere at home here. It feel like starting a new school or job. What if I don't make any friends over. I'm kidding


----------



## Guinan (Jun 1, 2015)

I finished braiding the front section of my hair and one row of the back. I should be done by tomorrow. 

As much as I tried to avoid braiding too tight, I still did. So moving forward, I will wear it down until the braids loosen up. Right now I have it in a VERY loose bun; in order to conceal the undone middle section.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 1, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> This is me. Only the back section of my hair is SL and I initially joined the APL challenge but the rest of my hair will take an age to get there (EL and NL pieces (and a problem spot). I really should be hanging out here with the rest of my hair, and you ladies (instead of lurking)



Come on in. You can hang out in two places at once. The more the merrier.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 1, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I finished braiding the front section of my hair and one row of the back. I should be done by tomorrow.
> 
> As much as I tried to avoid braiding too tight, I still did. So moving forward, I will wear it down until the braids loosen up. Right now I have it in a VERY loose bun; in order to conceal the undone middle section.


Post pictures when you're done. I love Senegalese twists and I usually get some in the summer every year but I really don't feel like it this year.


----------



## InBloom (Jun 2, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> This is me. Only the back section of my hair is SL and I initially joined the APL challenge but the rest of my hair will take an age to get there (EL and NL pieces (and a problem spot). I really should be hanging out here with the rest of my hair, and you ladies (instead of lurking)




It's ok to have goals...
Nothing wrong with "acting as if..." 
No shade from me. 

If I TILT my head, I'm well on my way to APL.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 2, 2015)

1. Current Length?
Varying layers between EL and SL.

2. Natural/ Relaxed/ Transitioning?
Natural.

3. What is your plan to reach SL?
Will try to remember head massage and inversion- I didn't measure, but saw results with these.
Try to eat consistently well/ Drink water (I drink a fair bit). Vitamins- I've been taking Mantabolism regularly for over a year and recently stopped (I still have 3 months left and will start back in a month or two) I started Mineral Rich a couple of weeks ago. I also have collagen and silica (not regularly). Dust my ends as needed.

4. Regimen
Revised MHM- water rinse, clay, oil, gel every 2, 3 or 4 days. Occasional conditioner use when needed for protein or added moisture.

5. Anything else you would like to share.
I trimmed/ dusted at the beginning 9f May. Although my hair is in 'layers' (not intentional) it's relatively even on both sides. I'm looking forward to noticing my growth over the next few months.

6. Pic.


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 2, 2015)

@AbsyBlvd 
Yea you are a sneeze away from APL lol
Welcome though #imhating


----------



## ForestRose (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi. Finally getting around to uploading a picture of my marley twists. I'm having exams atm so I've been busy. Its been a good protective style and easy to manage but I'm planning on taking it out in a few weeks. I don't usually go longer than a week and a half to two weeks between washing my hair so it's desperate. Also I didn't braid it at the roots so if I do wash it, it will tangle and I would rather my hair be dry in a PS for a few more weeks than it tangle and knot. Can't deal with that again.

Can't wait till I can buy some products and focus on creating a regimen!


----------



## ForestRose (Jun 2, 2015)

Anyone know if there is a way of uploading my images without it being public because when I log out I can see it in full. If not then I may take it down soon.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 2, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> Anyone know if there is a way of uploading my images without it being public because when I log out I can see it in full. If not then I may take it down soon.



You may be able to put it in an album but not sure. If you feel uncomfortable just delete it. There really is no such thing as safety on the internet. That's why many ladies block the face before posting.


----------



## ForestRose (Jun 2, 2015)

faithVA said:


> You may be able to put it in an album but not sure. If you feel uncomfortable just delete it. There really is no such thing as safety on the internet. That's why many ladies block the face before posting.


Yeah I probably will cover may face next time if I know I'm gonna post it on here. I will check out the album thing. Thanks.

I'm pretty sure that when I first joined (with the old website) the images of people were not public.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 2, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> Yeah I probably will cover may face next time if I know I'm gonna post it on here. I will check out the album thing. Thanks.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that when I first joined (with the old website) the images of people were not public.



You may be right. It may be that this was changed when we switched to the new site.


----------



## Guinan (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm doneeee!!! This was by far the easiest experience I've had with installing braids. Took me about 8hrs. I'm trying to decide if I want to keep the ends straight or curly. For now, they will be straight. 

@stephanie75miller , here the pics.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 2, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I'm doneeee!!! This was by far the easiest experience I've had with installing braids. Took me about 8hrs. I'm trying to decide if I want to keep the ends straight or curly. For now, they will be straight.
> 
> @stephanie75miller , here the pics.


These are great. You did an awesome job. Those are a good size that shouldn't be to hard to remove when it's time.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 2, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I'm doneeee!!! This was by far the easiest experience I've had with installing braids. Took me about 8hrs. I'm trying to decide if I want to keep the ends straight or curly. For now, they will be straight.
> 
> @stephanie75miller , here the pics.



These look really good. Great job!


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 2, 2015)

Great job @pelohello!


----------



## Guinan (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks chicas!!

I really took my time and put in alot of effort.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 2, 2015)

so i took down my PS because i've noticed i am getting breakage and split ends from the rubber bands i use. i am now in braided twists..i'm also 3 inches away from SL now on the left side..i gained an inch. the back and right side still needs 4 inches..i believe those rubber bands and playing in my hair has caused me to not retain the past months..retaining length is so much important.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 3, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I'm doneeee!!! This was by far the easiest experience I've had with installing braids. Took me about 8hrs. I'm trying to decide if I want to keep the ends straight or curly. For now, they will be straight.
> 
> @stephanie75miller , here the pics.



Very nice. I never could figure out how to start the braid. I have tried several times.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 3, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I'm doneeee!!! This was by far the easiest experience I've had with installing braids. Took me about 8hrs. I'm trying to decide if I want to keep the ends straight or curly. For now, they will be straight.
> 
> @stephanie75miller , here the pics.


Great job! It took me a week to put in some Senegalese twists! Lol


----------



## BonBon (Jun 3, 2015)

I forgot to say. The end of last year and all of this year I was dealing with thinning, and then a balding patch on my crown and my edges went Naomi. 

 The oil mixes didn't really make it budge that much in the end. Since I started Iron, vit C/Zinc, multivitamin and magnesium supplements (for other reasons) about 1.5 months ago my edges are growing back. Wondering if my hair is actually supposed to be a lil thicker all over since I must have been walking around with deficiencies. Lets see.


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 3, 2015)

@jennifer30 using your cheekbones as a reference point, yes I notice growth.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 3, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> @jennifer30 using your cheekbones as a reference point, yes I notice growth.


ok..lol


----------



## faithVA (Jun 4, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> i found some photos to compare. the first photo is from oct.2014 and the second is may 2015..
> 
> does anyone see a difference in growth?



There is a difference. It looks like you gained 1" to 2" without stretching. It could be more but without stretching it's harder to tell.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 4, 2015)

faithVA said:


> There is a difference. It looks like you gained 1" to 2" without stretching. It could be more but without stretching it's harder to tell.


ok. i will take better photos next time including the back..atleast i know its growing now..lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 5, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> i found some photos to compare. the first photo is from oct.2014 and the second is may 2015..
> 
> does anyone see a difference in growth?


It has grown and thickened!


----------



## InBloom (Jun 5, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> i found some photos to compare. the first photo is from oct.2014 and the second is may 2015..
> 
> does anyone see a difference in growth?




I'm noticing growth and thickening in your hair too


----------



## Guinan (Jun 5, 2015)

I decided to crimp the ends of my braids. My hair was unraveling and I didnt really care for the straight. Maybe later I'll give the straight ends a try.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 5, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I decided to crimp the ends of my braids. My hair was unraveling and I didnt really care for the straight. Maybe later I'll give the straight ends a try.


I always like curly ends for some reason. Straight always unravel


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 5, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> It has grown and thickened!





InBloom said:


> I'm noticing growth and thickening in your hair too


wow thanks guys..i'm starting to feel optimistic now!


----------



## BonBon (Jun 6, 2015)

Had my first go at African threading today after washing my hair. 

Hopefully this will help with retention and stretching. I did it quicker than I expected and hopefully in the future it will be faster and improved technique .


----------



## faithVA (Jun 6, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> wow thanks guys..i'm starting to feel optimistic now!


You should. I've noticed that hair thickens before it has substantial growth so you are set up for some good growth right now.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 6, 2015)

I was supposed to wash last night but didn't get around to it. I put my hair into 6 cornrows which I was able to do for the first time. So my short sections in the back are growing out. Yay


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 6, 2015)

faithVA said:


> You should. I've noticed that hair thickens before it has substantial growth so you are set up for some good growth right now.


really? i never knew that..thanks faithva....i think i would have lost it if it wasnt for you guys..i really believe i can make it to SL now...patience is key


----------



## faithVA (Jun 7, 2015)

I put in 2 strand twists tonight. They look so much better than the last time I did them. Just sticking to wearing flat twist for weeks at a time is paying off. I will wear the 2 strands until Friday and then go back to wearing flat twist through June and July. So maybe 2 strand twists every 2 weeks to let me see progress.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 7, 2015)

SO saw me and said, is that your hair? I said yes. He said that's all your hair?  Made me feel good. If he noticed, it's definitely growing.

After next weekend, it's going back in flat twist. Maybe I will try 2 strand twist again in August to check my progress.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 8, 2015)

@faithVA that is awesome. Keep it up.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 8, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> @faithVA that is awesome. Keep it up.



Thank you. I was very happy.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 8, 2015)

faithVA said:


> SO saw me and said, is that your hair? I said yes. He said that's all your hair?  Made me feel good. If he noticed, it's definitely growing.
> 
> After next weekend, it's going back in flat twist. Maybe I will try 2 strand twist again in August to check my progress.


ha..thats a good thing.


----------



## Guinan (Jun 9, 2015)

I've been looking at undercut videos, on utube, for the past hour. I'm about 60% sure I'm going to do it after I take my braids out. My plan is to do the undercut myself. I watched several videos of women doing their own undercuts and it doesn't seem so hard. I just won't have a design.


----------



## InBloom (Jun 9, 2015)

I was feeling some kind of way last night. 

My hair is layered.  The back appears longer and gives me a mullet-look.

Not cute.

I trimmed about half an inch off the back layer.  Made my whole look different. 

I was sad to cut ANY, but happy that my hair looks fuller and not so mullet-y.


----------



## ForestRose (Jun 11, 2015)

So far I have 
kinky curly knot today leave in
Kinky curly curling custard as a gel
Kera care hydrating shampoo (which I may change)
Shea moisture deep conditioner (I think the purification one)

Now to order them. Finding these products in the UK for an affordable price is hell! Luckily I won't be drenching my hair with them as I plan on making water my friend. Hopefully I will find some staples amongst these.


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 12, 2015)

Just took out my semi mini twists.
3 weeks was a good run.
Ill be Dcing and flat twisting. Then I'll redo them this weekend. Skipping the blowdry for this round. 
Operation mini twists for the summer  is in full effect.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 12, 2015)

Wearing a twist out today in preparation for coloring my hair tonight. Going to put in some flat twist extensions for an event tomorrow. I wanted to wear curls but at 94 degrees that would just be a poodle puff style. My twist out is nice and defined though. I could probably wear it 3 days just by wearing a bonnet at night.

If the flat twist extensions don't take too long to install, I may try wearing them weekly. We shall see.

Happy with the progress my hair is making. I am moving out of that annoying in between length. I can definitely see having some decent styles by spring of next year.

I just need to stick with the program.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 12, 2015)

i was looking at some photos of when i was 7, i saw i was SL then..if i was there before, i know i can get there again lol


----------



## ForestRose (Jun 12, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Wearing a twist out today in preparation for coloring my hair tonight. Going to put in some flat twist extensions for an event tomorrow. I wanted to wear curls but at 94 degrees that would just be a poodle puff style. My twist out is nice and defined though. I could probably wear it 3 days just by wearing a bonnet at night.
> 
> If the flat twist extensions don't take too long to install, I may try wearing them weekly. We shall see.
> 
> ...


What colour are you planning on dying it? Not to sound invasive by asking. I have a thing for dyed hair ol


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 12, 2015)

I could definitely tell while rinsing in the shower that my hair has grown. Grateful.

I did a nettle tea rinse as my last step and my hair feels soo nice today.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 13, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> What colour are you planning on dying it? Not to sound invasive by asking. I have a thing for dyed hair ol



Just dark brown. Trying to hide the grays. It came out pretty nice. I love the Shea Moisture Color. It works so well.


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 13, 2015)

Shea moisture color system is lovely.


----------



## ForestRose (Jun 13, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Just dark brown. Trying to hide the grays. It came out pretty nice. I love the Shea Moisture Color. It works so well.


On really? A really relative of my has issues with hiding greys. I'm pretty sure that the dye she uses is very bad. If you're using it then I know it must be a good product. I will recommend it.


----------



## Guinan (Jun 13, 2015)

I might have to try the shea moisture color line. I've been using the cream of nature color line and it is resistant to my grays. I have soooo many gray hairs in the front of.my hair. I think it's from all of my bleaching.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 13, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> On really? A really relative of my has issues with hiding greys. I'm pretty sure that the dye she uses is very bad. If you're using it then I know it must be a good product. I will recommend it.


Is she using a permanent color or a rinse. The Shea moisture is permanent. It would be nice if they also had a semi permanent.

My neighbor says she has a nice semi permanent but I need to find out the name so I can give it a try.  I just needed to get this done. I haven't used a permanent color since November.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 13, 2015)

The semi perm color I used seems to work well and I cowash/shampoo daily. The color started to fade after three weeks. It is Ion brilliance I think?


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 13, 2015)

why when i unbraid my hair, my hair seems shorter? and when its staight, its longer? does braiding your hair cause shrinkage? etc.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 13, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> why when i unbraid my hair, my hair seems shorter? and when its staight, its longer? does braiding your hair cause shrinkage? etc.


I would think braiding or twisting would cause shrinkage. It causes hair bend and take on the pattern of the braid or twist.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Jun 13, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I would think braiding or twisting would cause shrinkage. It causes hair bend and take on the pattern of the braid or twist.



You beat me to it! I was just about to post the same thing..


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 13, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I would think braiding or twisting would cause shrinkage. It causes hair bend and take on the pattern of the braid or twist.


ok. thanks. now i understand


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 13, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> ok. thanks. now i understand


Your welcome.


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 14, 2015)

I've revamped my routine and decided to write it down here to put it into existence.  I'm keeping things simple and using way less product than in the past.

oil prepoo/co-wash 2-3x a week, flat twist and tshirt dry
drink 2-3 c of bamboo tea daily
take all vitamins daily for optimal health
eat healthy and drink 100 oz of water daily
deep condition weekly
tea rinse as necessary
henna every 4 weeks

edited to add: 
and sleeping on a satin case or scarf


----------



## faithVA (Jun 14, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> The semi perm color I used seems to work well and I cowash/shampoo daily. The color started to fade after three weeks. It is Ion brilliance I think?


I don't have an issue with the color holding, my issue is s semi permanents don't attach so my gray strands period. As soon as I rinse, the color rinses right off. In may try some more there brands but i had given up and just went with the permanent.

I may need to use a pH treatment before trying semi again.


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 14, 2015)

When I'd get semipermanent hair color at the salon, they'd always put a heat cap on for 10-15 min for it to soak into my greys.  I do that with my henna but longer on the heat cap now.


----------



## ForestRose (Jun 14, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Is she using a permanent color or a rinse. The Shea moisture is permanent. It would be nice if they also had a semi permanent.
> 
> My neighbor says she has a nice semi permanent but I need to find out the name so I can give it a try.  I just needed to get this done. I haven't used a permanent color since November.


I think permanent would be better for her hair. She won't be dying it lighter any time soon and I'm pretty sure the repetitive semi permanent dye is contributing the weakness.


----------



## ForestRose (Jun 14, 2015)

Found another 4c hair blogger with long healthy hair.
Keeping me motivated! 

http://www.cravingyellow.com/myhairjourney/


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 14, 2015)

^ I follow her on IG


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 14, 2015)

is 3 inches of hair a lot?


----------



## Guinan (Jun 14, 2015)

^^^ No... but in retention; maybe


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 14, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> is 3 inches of hair a lot?


Thats like neck length


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 14, 2015)

the only reason i asked is because i have that much left to make it to SL...lol but i dont know if i am measuring my hair right


----------



## ForestRose (Jun 15, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> the only reason i asked is because i have that much left to make it to SL...lol but i dont know if i am measuring my hair right


Me too. Or to where I was before the cut (Below the CB).
 It would take till December to get 3 inches for most people. A diet change, exercise, supplements and PS could maybe allow you to reach that goal quicker.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 15, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Thats like neck length



Really? You mean measuring hair from the back  I'm confused. 3" of hair on me doesn't even reach my ears.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 15, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> the only reason i asked is because i have that much left to make it to SL...lol but i dont know if i am measuring my hair right



Based on your last pictures, that may be about right. You had about 2" to 3" to go.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 15, 2015)

I have my hair in flat twist extensions and enjoying the carefree hair days. Unfortunately, I will be taking them down Wednesday to do a protein treatment, blow dry and a dusting for the summer solstice. Hopefully I can just keep it up after that. If I can resize my picture I will post the style I wore to the wedding. I am soooo glad I didn't try to perm rod the front. It was crazy hot outside.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 15, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Really? You mean measuring hair from the back  I'm confused. 3" of hair on me doesn't even reach my ears.


Oh  yea   I was thinking of from the ears or nape. But from a bald,  yea 3" is a twa. Not even ear length.


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 15, 2015)

Didn't quite make it to installing my minitwists as planned over the weekend. Ive decided to hold off on them for 2 weeks.

Soo excited about my purchase yesterday.

I went to CVS and picked up Shea Moisture Jamaican Black Castor Oil Leave-In Conditioner. I used it last night and I AM SOLD. My hair is still soft and moisturized today. I didn't even have to seal (which I don't like doing as it is).

The only drawback is the smell. Kid you not, it smells like playdough 

Thankfully it doesn't linger.

2015 I'm really on a shea moisture kick. I used to not understand the hype and would avoid the line as a whole. Finally tried them this year and I'm hooked. 

Now I have 4 staples from them.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 15, 2015)

I used to be able to post pics but now I can't. Even when I resize they don't load.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 15, 2015)

so if i undo my braids every 8 weeks, will that help me retain length?

i figure i'd be getting atleast an inch each time i do that..right?


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 15, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I used to be able to post pics but now I can't. Even when I resize they don't load.


Once you click on the pictures you want to upload click on more options and the pictures you picked will be at the bottom of message. At least that's been how it been for me for the last couple of weeks.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 15, 2015)

I wore this to the wedding Saturday.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 15, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> so if i undo my braids every 8 weeks, will that help me retain length?
> 
> i figure i'd be getting atleast an inch each time i do that..right?



If you care for your hair properly while in braids, you should have good retention. Some people can do 8 weeks. Some people do better with every 4 weeks. You still need to wash your hair while in braids. You just have to see how well your hair holds up after washing.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 15, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Once you click on the pictures you want to upload click on more options and the pictures you picked will be at the bottom of message. At least that's been how it been for me for the last couple of weeks.



Thanks. I don't always get that more options button. I don't know what's up with the picture thing. Its like the screen freezes and it just buffers forever.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 15, 2015)

faithVA said:


> If you care for your hair properly while in braids, you should have good retention. Some people can do 8 weeks. Some people do better with every 4 weeks. You still need to wash your hair while in braids. You just have to see how well your hair holds up after washing.


ok. i understand. thanks faith. trying to get all the advice can..still learning


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 16, 2015)

faithVA said:


> View attachment 329647
> 
> I wore this to the wedding Saturday.


thats neat..you did it yourself?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 16, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> thats neat..you did it yourself?



Thanks! Yes, I did it myself. It might look fancier than it is. It's just twisted towards the center and then pony-tailed in the middle. It's the pinning that makes it look like its a style. Hopefully, a few months of a style like this will get me closer to SL.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 16, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Thanks! Yes, I did it myself. It might look fancier than it is. It's just twisted towards the center and then pony-tailed in the middle. It's the pinning that makes it look like its a style. Hopefully, a few months of a style like this will get me closer to SL.


it will.... just think, this time next year you will def. be SL


----------



## Guinan (Jun 16, 2015)

faithVA said:


> View attachment 329647
> 
> I wore this to the wedding Saturday.



U did a really good job with the twists.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 17, 2015)

faithVA said:


> View attachment 329647
> 
> I wore this to the wedding Saturday.


Wow!!! Nice style and its REALLY growing!


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 17, 2015)

So I got myself some medium size hair clips. If I can get a good stretch I think its enough to fill one up in the back. The trick is in the stretch.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 17, 2015)

@faithVA your twists always look so good. So uniform.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 17, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> it will.... just think, this time next year you will def. be SL



Yes, I think you are right


----------



## faithVA (Jun 17, 2015)

pelohello said:


> U did a really good job with the twists.



Thank you!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 17, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Wow!!! Nice style and its REALLY growing!



It is growing but you know I'm wearing extensions  

It's time for my summer solstice dusting so I will be taking my length check pics today.We will see if I can tell the difference from my last set of pics.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 17, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> @faithVA your twists always look so good. So uniform.



Thank you.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 17, 2015)

i love my PS so much. i love the way my mom braid it. i love it so much that i wanna wear it forever and i just don't care too much about my hair like i use to..i wont lie i  really can't wait for my hair to grow, but the PS keeps me sane..without worrying about my hair all the time.who says PSs can't be fun!?


----------



## Guinan (Jun 18, 2015)

Next week will be 3wks in the braids. At week 3, I plan on washing my hair. I'm going to be washing it with ACV. I'm still trying to decide if I want to DC my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 18, 2015)

On the left is mid March. On the right is tonight.

  

I take horrible pictures but it will do for now.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 18, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> So I got myself some medium size hair clips. If I can get a good stretch I think its enough to fill one up in the back. The trick is in the stretch.


Broke the dang clip. 
Guess I need the larger size


----------



## faithVA (Jun 18, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Broke the dang clip.
> Guess I need the larger size


Go ahead with all that hair.


----------



## Guinan (Jun 18, 2015)

@faithVA , your hair is showing great progress!!! It has gotten thicker and longer


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 18, 2015)

@faithVA I see it too. That's some good retention.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 18, 2015)

pelohello said:


> @faithVA , your hair is showing great progress!!! It has gotten thicker and longer





AbsyBlvd said:


> @faithVA I see it too. That's some good retention.



Thanks ladies. Glad I'm taking pictures so I can finally see some progress.  With 6 months to go I may be able to get the majority of the back grazing my shoulders.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> On the left is mid March. On the right is tonight.
> 
> View attachment 329857 View attachment 329853
> 
> I take horrible pictures but it will do for now.


its growing


----------



## faithVA (Jun 18, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> its growing



Thanks. Yay!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 18, 2015)

Anyone else doing a length check this month?


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Anyone else doing a length check this month?


i am checking in august....lol


----------



## Guinan (Jun 18, 2015)

^^^ aug for.me.too


----------



## ForestRose (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm gonna do my first official length check today. Just took my hair out of the marley twists. My products finally came and so far they are amazing. My hair felt so soft after the shampoo and thats never ever happened to me before.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 18, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> I'm gonna do my first official length check today. Just took my hair out of the marley twists. My products finally came and so far they are amazing. My hair felt so soft after the shampoo and thats never ever happened to me before.



 Will you post pictures?

What shampoo did you buy?


----------



## ForestRose (Jun 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Will you post pictures?
> 
> What shampoo did you buy?



I was planning on posting pictures but after a few hours trying to style (and getting tired lol) I finally got it into a PS that I like but I will definitely post pics within the next week. Its a bun at the back and flat twist at the front all done with marley hair and itt looks so real.  Its the same hair I used with the marley twists and Its exactly like the protective style I used to wear before I cut it but with extensions insteaf. Wish I had more confidence to wear my hair short but thats something I need to personally work on with myself overall. I'm getting there!
I bought the keracare hydrating shampoo based on a recommendation and posts from users here. 

Thank you everyone for all your help on getting me started on my healthy hair journey.


----------



## InBloom (Jun 18, 2015)

July...


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 18, 2015)

I will do mine 7/1


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 19, 2015)

I'll be checking in August.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 19, 2015)

I am looking forward to all of these check ins


----------



## faithVA (Jun 19, 2015)

I think I want to install some braids and wear them for a few weeks. I think I will do a test run on the back of my hair to see how they look at my current length. If they look OK, I will try to wear them for 3 to 4 weeks until my next length check in September or until I don't feel like installing them again


----------



## Guinan (Jun 19, 2015)

^^^ Are you going to add hair to the braids or use your real hair?


I'm thinking about either doing some mini twists or mini braids after I take these box braids down.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 19, 2015)

pelohello said:


> ^^^ Are you going to add hair to the braids or use your real hair?
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about either doing some mini twists or mini braids after I take these box braids down.



Just using my real hair. I have never figured out how to add extension hair to box braids. Maybe I should practice   Shoot, I barely remember how to braid after twisting so much 

I like mini twists. They are faster to install and they look better at this length. But I can't wash in them, so I can really only keep them for a week.

Maybe I will practice adding hair to a braid for a week or two to see if I can master it.

hmm, Maybe I will just pay someone to put in box braids on my own hair.


----------



## Guinan (Jun 19, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Just using my real hair. I have never figured out how to add extension hair to box braids. Maybe I should practice   Shoot, I barely remember how to braid after twisting so much
> 
> I like mini twists. They are faster to install and they look better at this length. But I can't wash in them, so I can really only keep them for a week.
> 
> ...



Yea, I had to practice and watch lots of utube videos. I want to do mini braids too, but the braids never look good on me with my natural hair. The twists look so much better. And I agree, I cant really wash my hair when I have twists.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 19, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Yea, I had to practice and watch lots of utube videos. I want to do mini braids too, but the braids never look good on me with my natural hair. The twists look so much better. And I agree, I cant really wash my hair when I have twists.



I watched the videos. I just could never get it. 

I put the braids on perm rods to give them a better look. They don't look that great on just my hair but they are great for retention. But the key is to water rinse at least twice a week or its a waste.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 19, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Anyone else doing a length check this month?



I'm 6 months post BC this month.   Here is my length check. The stylist did trim my ends.


----------



## Guinan (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm going to go to my local BSS to price some marley hair. I LOVED my faux locs but they were too much of a hastle to install. So since my hair is already braided I think it would be great to have faux locs in month 2 of having my braids.


----------



## BonBon (Jun 20, 2015)

Ahh its official. I'm in love with my hair again. These bss products are keeping it so soft and fluffy for days at a time. 

 Not sure about length checks. Still worried about heat. May just wait till December and hopefully get a nice surprise.


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Jun 21, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> Didn't quite make it to installing my minitwists as planned over the weekend. Ive decided to hold off on them for 2 weeks.
> 
> Soo excited about my purchase yesterday.
> 
> ...




How long does it take you to do your mini twists? I've been thinking about doing these to help me start retaining length. My hair is growing but isn't retaining well


----------



## ForestRose (Jun 22, 2015)

My hair has retained at least 3/4 of an inch to an inch since the Marley twists. I will take some starting pics today.
Stretching my hair whilst it being so short is proving challenging and the SSKs are trying to ruin my life so I'm looking at other PSs.
I'm considering minitwists too ^^^ or I might go back to some shorter marley twists.


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 22, 2015)

4 hours.
They are not super mini. I call them semi mini lol.


KaramelKutie803 said:


> How long does it take you to do your mini twists? I've been thinking about doing these to help me start retaining length. My hair is growing but isn't retaining well


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 22, 2015)

Since I didnt get to my last lc til May, ill wait till the end of august

Oan, getting compliments left and right today. wearing my hair out instead of a bun or french roll for the first time at my new work. Its a corn row out and I put perm rods on the ends.

Anyhow its cute but still quite shrunken looking. Lol. Looks ear length! I swear ill be WL stretched before this 4c mess looks like the simple bob I want in a curly/kinky state.


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 22, 2015)

I'll do mine July 3rd before my new set of twists (new twists July 5th-will wear them for 3 weeks).


faithVA said:


> Anyone else doing a length check this month?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 22, 2015)

xu93texas said:


> I'm 6 months post BC this month.   Here is my length check. The stylist did trim my ends.
> View attachment 330023


Nice! Its going to be even fuller by years end.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 22, 2015)

Maybe August? I won't be pulling strands down, and I've been maintaining my haircut. So it maybe fuller by that time.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 22, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Thanks ladies. Glad I'm taking pictures so I can finally see some progress.  With 6 months to go I may be able to get the majority of the back grazing my shoulders.


It looks very healthy! Pretty style up thread too!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 23, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> It looks very healthy! Pretty style up thread too!


Thanks shortdub


----------



## ForestRose (Jun 23, 2015)

Everyones progress here is amazing. By next year most of us will be graduating to the APL thread


My kinda bad starting pic. My finger is covering about 1/2 an inch.


----------



## Guinan (Jun 24, 2015)

I washed my hair on Monday using diluted ACV. It felt really nice. I also cut my braids to BSL b/c I didn't want to have that weight of the hair on me anymore. It may not look aesthetically pleasing but it sure feels great.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 24, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> Everyones progress here is amazing. By next year most of us will be graduating to the APL thread
> 
> 
> My kinda bad starting pic. My finger is covering about 1/2 an inch.



Welcome @xxlalaxx. Glad to have you.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 24, 2015)

Back from vacation. Can't wait to wash my hair tonight. My scalp is very unhappy.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 24, 2015)

Finally washed my hair. I detangled with Tresemme Undone and then washed with clay for an hour. Put my hair up in flat twists towards my crown. I haven't worn this style in a while. I want to do something different with my hair but not sure what yet. Maybe I will start a rotation of styles to make it feel like I'm doing something.

I miss my blog


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 25, 2015)

I miss it too @faithVA. I had no warning, no nothing that they were going to disappear forever.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 25, 2015)

^^Yeah, that sucks. I'm tempted to start a new one off the board but we shall see.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 25, 2015)

To get me through to my next length check I'm going to vary up my styles to help take my mind off my hair a bit. When I do the same style back to back I'm constantly gauging my progress. I'm going to put some styles into rotation and keep them for 7 to 10 days. Hopefully after finishing a full rotation, I can add 1 new style to the mix and then repeat the whole cycle.

What I'm thinking so far is
1. Flat twist towards the crown
2. Flat twist all to one side
3. Part down middle, flat twist to each side and ends twisted together into 2 flat twist
4. 2 strand twists
5. Flat twist extensions

1st rotation add if in possible
6. Flat twist towards center and then french braided

Maybe after #5, my back is long enough to go into a banana clip bun. If so that will be 7.

Then I will repeat the process over and that should get me through September.


----------



## Kells (Jun 25, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Anyone else doing a length check this month?


I'll be doing a length check 7/1 as well.
I ******think******* I'm SL now, *crossing fingers*
I guess we'll see.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 26, 2015)

7/1  is 5 days away  Looking forward to update pics from Wenbev and Kells.

July updates: InBloom, yaya24, Wenbev and Kells

August updates: jennifer30, pelohello, AbsyBlvd, shortdub78, DarkJoy


----------



## Guinan (Jun 27, 2015)

My hair seems to be doing well in the braids. I have noticed some good summer growth. All my roots in the front of my hair is now black (I had dyed my hair prior to installing my braids). I think I've gotten about a good .25 inch of growth.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 27, 2015)

I will be updating in August as well.

Oan, it is past time to dust.  Ugh. Will give it a good stretch and start snipping. Its been having a little breakage the lady few weeks so ots surely time.



faithVA said:


> 7/1  is 5 days away  Looking forward to update pics from Wenbev and Kells.
> 
> July updates: InBloom, yaya24, Wenbev and Kells
> 
> August updates: jennifer30, pelohello, AbsyBlvd, shortdub78


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 28, 2015)

i really think i can make it to apl in 9 months...lol its going to take a lot of patience and hard work though


----------



## faithVA (Jun 29, 2015)

pelohello said:


> My hair seems to be doing well in the braids. I have noticed some good summer growth. All my roots in the front of my hair is now black (I had dyed my hair prior to installing my braids). I think I've gotten about a good .25 inch of growth.



Congratulations on your summer growth. You still have plenty of summer left for some more.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 29, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> i really think i can make it to apl in 9 months...lol its going to take a lot of patience and hard work though



You are thinking March of 2016? Go for it.

Many of us will be heading to the APL challenge at the end of the year. Maybe we can all go together and hang out.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 29, 2015)

Washed last night. I really need to do my hair earlier because I start dreading it  My hair is not that hard to do, I'm just slow and it seems to take me forever. But its nothing a good movie can't help.

I did my mud wash and just put my flat twist back in. I did a quirky style. Three-forths goes to one side and then I did a combination of flat twist and 2 strand twists in the front. I put those on perm rods to make it seem like it was a style. This will work for now. My scalp is happy about the twice weekly water applications. So I will wash again on Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 29, 2015)

We have 6 more months left in the year ladies. We can accomplish a lot in that time  Let's stay on target.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 29, 2015)

I didn't even get to washing my hair. Only cowashed this morning. I did dust the left side. Wont have time for the right until tomorrow.  There was a slew of ssk as usual.


----------



## Guinan (Jun 29, 2015)

When do we start the new challenges thread? Is it October?  The reason I ask is b/c I really want to make a plea for us to go back to the old challenges. Like keep APL, BSL, MBL & WL challenges seperate. I don't even mind if its bsl/mbl challenge but there is an APL/BSL challenge and BSL/MBL challenge. I just want to focus on one thing lol.

But I have a feeling my plea won't matter. I think the majority like the combined challenges


----------



## faithVA (Jun 29, 2015)

pelohello said:


> When do we start the new challenges thread? Is it October?  The reason I ask is b/c I really want to make a plea for us to go back to the old challenges. Like keep APL, BSL, MBL & WL challenges seperate. I don't even mind if its bsl/mbl challenge but there is an APL/BSL challenge and BSL/MBL challenge. I just want to focus on one thing lol.
> 
> But I have a feeling my plea won't matter. I think the majority like the combined challenges



They usually start in September and October.

We can make just an APL challenge if we want. If the ladies in this thread decide they just want an APL challenge we can do it. I'm with you pelohello. I would prefer just the APL challenge.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 29, 2015)

Yea me too.  As a slow grower Id just be all shades of green as the average grower reaches both APL and MBL in the year when its probably going to take me a year just to APL if not more than a year. Itll be 3 years next month to SL.  so yea.  One goal per challenge


----------



## faithVA (Jun 29, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Yea me too.  As a slow grower Id just be all shades of green as the average grower reaches both APL and MBL in the year when its probably going to take me a year just to APL if not more than a year. Itll be 3 years next month to SL.  so yea.  One goal per challenge



Cool. That's 3. That's enough for me to make a challenge  

I won't be in a rush to start the challenge since I won't be full SL to the middle of next year but we will revisit this in September to see where we are. I tend to create challenges after Thanksgiving to get ready for the new year. We shall see.


----------



## ForestRose (Jun 29, 2015)

pelohello said:


> When do we start the new challenges thread? Is it October?  The reason I ask is b/c I really want to make a plea for us to go back to the old challenges. Like keep APL, BSL, MBL & WL challenges seperate. I don't even mind if its bsl/mbl challenge but there is an APL/BSL challenge and BSL/MBL challenge. I just want to focus on one thing lol.
> 
> But I have a feeling my plea won't matter. I think the majority like the combined challenges


I get what you mean. But I can also understand why the joint challanges are there. Firstly less threads and also the fact that a lot of people will be hitting two goals in one year. 

Maybe you could create a thread just before the challanges pop up so that you and everyone can share their opinion


----------



## faithVA (Jun 29, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> I get what you mean. But I can also understand why the joint challanges are there. Firstly less threads and also the fact that a lot of people will be hitting two goals in one year.
> 
> Maybe you could create a thread just before the challanges pop up so that you and everyone can share their opinion



I am not against the double goal threads, but they just aren't for me. What really happens with the joint one is that some people just don't join but lurk. And a lot of people are shooting for two goals but really are only going to reach one and then do the challenge again the next year.

The initial reason that was given was to keep people together because they didn't want to leave each other. Like if at the end of the year we didn't want to leave anyone behind we would make an SL/APL thread to keep everyone together.

This board is so quiet now we really don't need less threads 

I will probably create an APL thread in the fall but that doesn't keep someone else from doing an APL/BSL thread as well. I like pelohello and DarkJoy though. I like having a single goal in a thread and to be among people whose goal is similar to mine.

ETA: I will create an APL thread unless someone else wants to.


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 29, 2015)

Count me in for the APL only challenge.
I also prefer the one goal at a time challenges.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 29, 2015)

faithVA said:


> You are thinking March of 2016? Go for it.
> 
> Many of us will be heading to the APL challenge at the end of the year. Maybe we can all go together and hang out.


the end of this year? it doesnt matter to me that much..full SL is good enough for me


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 29, 2015)

faithVA said:


> We have 6 more months left in the year ladies. We can accomplish a lot in that time  Let's stay on target.


that's 3 inches..is that a lot of hair?


----------



## Wenbev (Jun 29, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I am not against the double goal threads, but they just aren't for me. What really happens with the joint one is that some people just don't join but lurk. And a lot of people are shooting for two goals but really are only going to reach one and then do the challenge again the next year.
> 
> The initial reason that was given was to keep people together because they didn't want to leave each other. Like if at the end of the year we didn't want to leave anyone behind we would make an SL/APL thread to keep everyone together.
> 
> ...



I agree Ms. VA, Ms. Pelo and Joy.  I need to see one goal at a time. 

OAN, I'm pushing my LC back to 7/3 or 7/4.  I need to henna and dust so that would be a better day


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 29, 2015)

pelohello said:


> When do we start the new challenges thread? Is it October?  The reason I ask is b/c I really want to make a plea for us to go back to the old challenges. Like keep APL, BSL, MBL & WL challenges seperate. I don't even mind if its bsl/mbl challenge but there is an APL/BSL challenge and BSL/MBL challenge. I just want to focus on one thing lol.
> 
> But I have a feeling my plea won't matter. I think the majority like the combined challenges



You are not alone.  I like the separate challenges as well.  Like @faithVA  said, they'll be enough of us to make that happen


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 30, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Cool. That's 3. That's enough for me to make a challenge
> 
> I won't be in a rush to start the challenge since I won't be full SL to the middle of next year but we will revisit this in September to see where we are. I tend to create challenges after Thanksgiving to get ready for the new year. We shall see.



Yes, you have my vote to start APL 2016 after Thanksgiving, even December 1 is fine. I think October is too early to start new year challenges.  It gets confusing when people are posting in two different threads and you have to keep up with multiple threads.  Ok, let me get off my soapbox


----------



## faithVA (Jun 30, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> the end of this year? it doesnt matter to me that much..full SL is good enough for me



OK. You said 9 months so I thought you meant next year.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 30, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> that's 3 inches..is that a lot of hair?



Yes 3" is a lot. Definitely more styling options.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks for the support ladies. Looks like APL 2016 is official.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 30, 2015)

faithVA said:


> OK. You said 9 months so I thought you meant next year.


no i wont be apl (if i ever get there) until the end of next year. i measured wrong, sorry.


----------



## ForestRose (Jun 30, 2015)

How do you ladies plan on reaching your next hair goals whether its SL, APL or retaining a few inches. Are you planning on PSing with mainly with extensins or with your own hair? 

Although I prefer wearing my own hair PSing with extentions has allowed me to retain length really quickly.


----------



## Guinan (Jun 30, 2015)

^^^I'm hoping that these extensions help me with retention. I believe that my hair grows pretty fast, but I have difficulty retaining. I've always thought that I was a slow grower but its the retention that's the issue. After I take the braids out I plan on dyeing my hair and doing some twistouts.

I'm actually looking forward to my BC anniversary in August. I'm hoping for some great progress. #optimistic


----------



## faithVA (Jun 30, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> How do you ladies plan on reaching your next hair goals whether its SL, APL or retaining a few inches. Are you planning on PSing with mainly with extensins or with your own hair?
> 
> Although I prefer wearing my own hair PSing with extentions has allowed me to retain length really quickly.


I'm doing PSing with my own hair. Using extension hair too often seems to make my hair too dry and causes me scalp issues. I seem to be doing OK with just the flat twist on my own hair. When my hair gets a bit longer I will try doing box braids with my own hair so I can keep them in longer.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 30, 2015)

my hair is growing


----------



## faithVA (Jun 30, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> my hair is growing


 How can you tell?


----------



## jennifer30 (Jun 30, 2015)

faithVA said:


> How can you tell?


i relaxed my hair, it grew 1 inch


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 30, 2015)

pelohello said:


> ^^^I'm hoping that these extensions help me with retention. I believe that my hair grows pretty fast, but I have difficulty retaining. I've always thought that I was a slow grower but its the retention that's the issue. After I take the braids out I plan on dyeing my hair and doing some twistouts.
> 
> I'm actually looking forward to my BC anniversary in August. I'm hoping for some great progress. #optimistic


My BC anniversary is August 2nd. I'm pumped about it. I don't want to do any protective style I really don't want to hide my hair.  I have a vacation coming up and generally I would get some braids but I'm thinking about hey wearing my hair out.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 1, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> My BC anniversary is August 2nd. I'm pumped about it. I don't want to do any protective style I really don't want to hide my hair.  I have a vacation coming up and generally I would get some braids but I'm thinking about hey wearing my hair out.



If you don't want to protective style, stay free. It seems to be working for you. Just switch up if it stops working for you.


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 1, 2015)

Low manipulation works well for me. I've retained like crazy since my October 2014 Big chop.

My plan is to continue pinned back styles and when the weekend hits then flat twistouts or just leave it pinned back depending on my plans.

Only restyle on Sunday and Thursdays. Wash once every 2 or so weeks.

Then mini-twists every other month.. leave them in for 3 weeks.

I cannot do extension braids.. my scalp disagrees with them after 3 weeks or so.

In 2015 I have not worn any faux hair (wigs/ weaves etc) but come Fall I may flat twist under full wigs for a month at a time.



xxlalaxx said:


> How do you ladies plan on reaching your next hair goals whether its SL, APL or retaining a few inches. Are you planning on PSing with mainly with extensins or with your own hair?
> 
> Although I prefer wearing my own hair PSing with extentions has allowed me to retain length really quickly.


----------



## Kells (Jul 1, 2015)

Okay here's my length check, and I'm not SL just yet, dangit!
I think by the next length check, I'll be there. 
I forgot how daunting the journey to SL is; everything seems thickens up first and then begins to travel down.
The first pic is End of March/April.  
I decided not to flatiron my hair for length checks from now on because I'm too freaked out by the threat of heat damage and WnG's are my primary style.  I think a blow-out is risk enough.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 1, 2015)

Kells said:


> Okay here's my length check, and I'm not SL just yet, dangit!
> I think by the next length check, I'll be there.
> I forgot how daunting the journey to SL is; everything seems thickens up first and then begins to travel down.
> The first pic is End of March/April.
> ...



Looks really good. I think blowing it out is sufficient. The likelihood is that you are grazing SL but it is harder to tell when blowing it dry. 

When you pull sections where do they land?


----------



## Kells (Jul 1, 2015)

You're right; when I pull the back parts forward, it lands between my traps and my collarbone.
and my sides are kinda the same; it tapers from the middle of my neck to the same point above the collarbone.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 1, 2015)

I keep it bunned or rolled up. Lots of vitamins and supplements when I remember to take them and regular dusting off ssk which chews off my ends. Oh and weekly reconstructor treatments.




xxlalaxx said:


> How do you ladies plan on reaching your next hair goals whether its SL, APL or retaining a few inches. Are you planning on PSing with mainly with extensins or with your own hair?
> 
> Although I prefer wearing my own hair PSing with extentions has allowed me to retain length really quickly.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 1, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> How do you ladies plan on reaching your next hair goals whether its SL, APL or retaining a few inches. Are you planning on PSing with mainly with extensins or with your own hair?
> 
> Although I prefer wearing my own hair PSing with extentions has allowed me to retain length really quickly.



I plan on sticking to my routine of wng. I wanted to put in some braid/ twist extensions but if I do PS, it'll likely be a wig (I just ordered a new one today- kinky straight. I'm excited for it to arrive).

I will continued to focus oiling my ends with sunflower oil on wash days. This seems to be doing some good. I also plan on actually checking the quality of my ends before randomly dusting them. If I don't have to loose any length at all, I will actually try not to. Still ruthless with those SSK.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 1, 2015)

I may try wearing a wig again in the fall. I have enough of them. I really want to get 2 of them shaped up so they lay the way I want. I just keep procrastinating.  I will figure it out in September.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 1, 2015)

My hair is this length too. Idk what to call it. SL? Grazing CBL? Somewhere in the middle? its annoying but at least its retaining. 

my bangs are just reaching my lower lip. Its great because thats the longest in forever. But its just uneven with the rest.



Kells said:


> You're right; when I pull the back parts forward, it lands between my traps and my collarbone.
> and my sides are kinda the same; it tapers from the middle of my neck to the same point above the collarbone.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 1, 2015)

I am tempted to go back to wigs too. Unfortunately they snatch my edges. Same with crochet.  It sucks I cant do leave out. My strands are so fineand cottony havent found anything that resembles it close enough. 



faithVA said:


> I may try wearing a wig again in the fall. I have enough of them. I really want to get 2 of them shaped up so they lay the way I want. I just keep procrastinating.  I will figure it out in September.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 1, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> My hair is this length too. Idk what to call it. SL? Grazing CBL? Somewhere in the middle? its annoying but at least its retaining.
> 
> my bangs are just reaching my lower lip. Its great because thats the longest in forever. But its just uneven with the rest.
> 
> ...



I would say that is SL. It really just depends on what sections you are selecting before you officially call SL. Your nape may reach CBL but hair 2" above it may be SL. It is up to you when you claim it. 

If your hair is like Kells you will probably want to claim it next length check in September.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks faith!

I am holding out for my crown. When I started the challenge in January  it was maybe 2" long. I got maybe another month to its just at the nape. Gonnahold out on calling it until the crown is at neck length and keep the back trimmed where it is. Trying to evrn it up.

I will be here til December. No escaping me!!  



faithVA said:


> I would say that is SL. It really just depends on what sections you are selecting before you officially call SL. Your nape may reach CBL but hair 2" above it may be SL. It is up to you when you claim it.
> 
> If your hair is like Kells you will probably want to claim it next length check in September.


----------



## Kells (Jul 1, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> How do you ladies plan on reaching your next hair goals whether its SL, APL or retaining a few inches. Are you planning on PSing with mainly with extensins or with your own hair?
> 
> Although I prefer wearing my own hair PSing with extentions has allowed me to retain length really quickly.



I do vitamins, supplements, sulfur oil, henna and low maintenance styling.


----------



## Kells (Jul 1, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> My hair is this length too. Idk what to call it. SL? Grazing CBL? Somewhere in the middle? its annoying but at least its retaining.
> 
> my bangs are just reaching my lower lip. Its great because thats the longest in forever. But its just uneven with the rest.


Yeah it's nuts, ain't it? Lol
My bangs aren't even that long though. Mine hit the tip of my nose.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 1, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Thanks faith!
> 
> I am holding out for my crown. When I started the challenge in January  it was maybe 2" long. I got maybe another month to its just at the nape. Gonnahold out on calling it until the crown is at neck length and keep the back trimmed where it is. Trying to evrn it up.
> 
> I will be here til December. No escaping me!!



Well if it is almost at your nape, your hair is growing quickly. My crown was much longer than 2" but it still isn't close to my nape and probably won't be until December.


----------



## InBloom (Jul 1, 2015)

LC

First pic is mid-March.  Next pic is today.  Happy with the difference, but looking forward to the next check date.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 1, 2015)

InBloom said:


> LC
> 
> First pic is mid-March.  Next pic is today.  Happy with the difference, but looking forward to the next check date.
> 
> View attachment 331211 View attachment 331213



Your hair looks really nice. I can definitely see the growth. Can't wait to see your hair year end.


----------



## InBloom (Jul 1, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Your hair looks really nice. I can definitely see the growth. Can't wait to see your hair year end.



Yeah, I had hoped to be further along..

I'm hanging in there.


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 1, 2015)

Kells said:


> Okay here's my length check, and I'm not SL just yet, dangit!
> I think by the next length check, I'll be there.
> I forgot how daunting the journey to SL is; everything seems thickens up first and then begins to travel down.
> The first pic is End of March/April.
> ...



To be honest, I think you are right there.  Especially if you straightened it fully.  Great thick luscious growth


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 1, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> How do you ladies plan on reaching your next hair goals whether its SL, APL or retaining a few inches. Are you planning on PSing with mainly with extensins or with your own hair?
> 
> Although I prefer wearing my own hair PSing with extentions has allowed me to retain length really quickly.



PSing doesnt work for me, WNGs have been my friend.  My head is too big for weaves and wigs, so I've given that up and to be honest its too hot for all the fake hair.  
 I eat right, drink water, take my vits, protect my at night and try to maintain a balance between moisture and protein.  I also do tea rinses and regularly use henna.


----------



## Kells (Jul 1, 2015)

InBloom said:


> LC
> 
> First pic is mid-March.  Next pic is today.  Happy with the difference, but looking forward to the next check date.
> 
> View attachment 331211 View attachment 331213


Great Growth! Looks really healthy too. I'm anxious for the next check myself lol


----------



## Kells (Jul 1, 2015)

Wenbev said:


> To be honest, I think you are right there.  Especially if you straightened it fully.  Great thick luscious growth


Thanks Wenbev, I agree. I think by next check I'll be able to claim full SL at least.


----------



## InBloom (Jul 1, 2015)

Wenbev said:


> To be honest, I think you are right there.  Especially if you straightened it fully.  Great thick luscious growth




Thank you.  Truth is...I have very fine, and low density hair.  I wash it often to keep it fluffy-looking.  I'm not yet confident enough to claim shoulder length yet.  But next time....


----------



## InBloom (Jul 1, 2015)

Kells said:


> Great Growth! Looks really healthy too. I'm anxious for the next check myself lol



We're going to be ^5'ing ourselves right on into APL challenges...


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 2, 2015)

Blame the Mineral Rich for the accelerated growth. 



faithVA said:


> Well if it is almost at your nape, your hair is growing quickly. My crown was much longer than 2" but it still isn't close to my nape and probably won't be until December.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 2, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Blame the Mineral Rich for the accelerated growth.



Ohh, I started my second bottle of this, this week. I notice an energy boost. Maybe I'll get a growth spurt from it too...


----------



## faithVA (Jul 2, 2015)

I was supposed to wash my hair last night but the couch tricked me and we ended up spending an intimate evening together  Maybe I will get it washed tonight.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 2, 2015)

I cant wait to take these braids out. I took out about 5 braids just to see if I have any matting or other issues. And surprise, surprise I'm having no issues. The ACV must of really helped. And of course I couldn't resist doing an impromptu length check. The front is still the same 9' but the back is 10'. So I didn't gain anything in front but I did gain alittle over 1/2' in the back. I have about 1-2 wks left in these braids.

I have found a couple of protective styles that I cant wait to try. Here's one of them


----------



## faithVA (Jul 2, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I have 4 milestones I'm trying to hit by the end of March.
> 1. I want to be able to wash in 4 sections
> 2. I want to be able to do my hair in 2 flat twist
> 3. I want to be able to do a banana clip bun in the back.
> ...


I had hoped to reach these by the end of the 1st quarter but didn't make it. I realized mybtoals were a bit aggressive.

As of today I can do all 4 but its still a bit of a struggle with all of them. Just going to ride it out with the flat twist and reevaluate at the end of September. 

At least I'm seeing some progress. Each month should just get a bit better.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 2, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I cant wait to take these braids out. I took out about 5 braids just to see if I have any matting or other issues. And surprise, surprise I'm having no issues. The ACV must of really helped. And of course I couldn't resist doing an impromptu length check. The front is still the same 9' but the back is 10'. So I didn't gain anything in front but I did gain alittle over 1/2' in the back. I have about 1-2 wks left in these braids.
> 
> I have found a couple of protective styles that I cant wait to try. Here's one of them


Can't wait to see it. She made it look so easy.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 2, 2015)

Did an oil rinse tonight and then twisted up using the NO balm. I forgot to use gel before I twisted so my twist are pretty loose but they are soft. They won't last long but I will probably wash again on Monday so it should be OK.


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 3, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Blame the Mineral Rich for the accelerated growth.


@DarkJoy uh, say what now? Mineral Rich? What is that??


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 3, 2015)

ok so here's my lc.  I initially felt disappointed, but in retrospect, I have been able to bananaclip my hair and wear it in two canerows whereas I could not do it before.  It seems like my hair is growing out instead of down which is fine. That stripe of red in the front is my hennaed greys.  Sorry they are huge, the upload is weird now.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 3, 2015)

Love that henna stripe @Wenbev! Your hair is looking great overall!

Mineral rich is a supplement available on Amazon and probably other online vitamin shops. Theres a whole thread on it here...


----------



## Kells (Jul 3, 2015)

Wenbev said:


> ok so here's my lc.  I initially felt disappointed, but in retrospect, I have been able to bananaclip my hair and wear it in two canerows whereas I could not do it before.  It seems like my hair is growing out instead of down which is fine. That stripe of red in the front is my hennaed greys.  Sorry they are huge, the upload is weird now.
> View attachment 331277 View attachment 331279 View attachment 331281


I know exactly what you mean about growing out instead of down lol
Looking good!


----------



## Guinan (Jul 3, 2015)

I spoke too soon As I was taking more braids out, I noticed I have matting all around my hair line and nape. However, I didn't panic. I used some of what I learned from the thread on how to remove braids safely. So, far I'm gently pulling the hair apart and tackling it in sections. I still might wait the 2wks to fully take the braids out and just take down the areas that have the matting.

I refuse to lose my .25' of growth


----------



## faithVA (Jul 3, 2015)

Wenbev said:


> ok so here's my lc.  I initially felt disappointed, but in retrospect, I have been able to bananaclip my hair and wear it in two canerows whereas I could not do it before.  It seems like my hair is growing out instead of down which is fine. That stripe of red in the front is my hennaed greys.  Sorry they are huge, the upload is weird now.



Looking good. I'm seeing a lot of graduates this year. End of year pictures will be great.
.


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 3, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Love that henna stripe @Wenbev! Your hair is looking great overall!
> 
> Mineral rich is a supplement available on Amazon and probably other online vitamin shops. Theres a whole thread on it here...



Thanks @DarkJoy!  I found the website that sells it directly. I will be looking up that thread!!


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 3, 2015)

Kells said:


> I know exactly what you mean about growing out instead of down lol
> Looking good!





faithVA said:


> Looking good. I'm seeing a lot of graduates this year. End of year pictures will be great.
> .



Thanks ladies!


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 3, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I spoke too soon As I was taking more braids out, I noticed I have matting all around my hair line and nape. However, I didn't panic. I used some of what I learned from the thread on how to remove braids safely. So, far I'm gently pulling the hair apart and tackling it in sections. I still might wait the 2wks to fully take the braids out and just take down the areas that have the matting.
> 
> I refuse to lose my .25' of growth


Take  them out now no need to risk the damage. It's not worth it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 3, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I spoke too soon As I was taking more braids out, I noticed I have matting all around my hair line and nape. However, I didn't panic. I used some of what I learned from the thread on how to remove braids safely. So, far I'm gently pulling the hair apart and tackling it in sections. I still might wait the 2wks to fully take the braids out and just take down the areas that have the matting.
> 
> I refuse to lose my .25' of growth


Take them out now. Don't wait.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 3, 2015)

Wenbev said:


> ok so here's my lc.  I initially felt disappointed, but in retrospect, I have been able to bananaclip my hair and wear it in two canerows whereas I could not do it before.  It seems like my hair is growing out instead of down which is fine. That stripe of red in the front is my hennaed greys.  Sorry they are huge, the upload is weird now.
> View attachment 331277 View attachment 331279 View attachment 331281


You are on your way!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 3, 2015)

I finally got my Mohawk shaped how I wanted it! Since I have been getting it trimmed at the top, I'm 2 1/2 inches now, so by the end of Aug, I hope to have gained another inch.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 3, 2015)

Gotta touch up the purple again. Just using color. My hair isn't long enough to touch up the roots right now.


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 3, 2015)

trimmed my hair 1/4in just now.  My hair feels much better and I feel better about the way my ends look.  And its suprisingly even.  The last time I had it trimmed was with a stylist a year ago.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 3, 2015)

when i think of getting to apl..it makes me cringe..it will be so hard..


----------



## faithVA (Jul 3, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> when i think of getting to apl..it makes me cringe..it will be so hard..


You don't know that. I think if you find a way to keep your end hidden you will reach it just fine. I think the SL to APL struggle comes from people not protecting their ends. Find what works for you between now and December, stick to it and I think you will reach APL just fine.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 3, 2015)

faithVA said:


> You don't know that. I think if you find a way to keep your end hidden you will reach it just fine. I think the SL to APL struggle comes from people not protecting their ends. Find what works for you between now and December, stick to it and I think you will reach APL just fine.


thanks. you're so kind and i love your advice..you always make me feel better


----------



## InBloom (Jul 4, 2015)

@DarkJoy , @Wenbev 


I wish I could've kept using Mineral Rich.  I was excited about the prospect of more energy and hair growth.  That Youtuber that spoke so highly of Mineral Rich had me convinced, and I hurried and found some. 

I liked the taste and would drink it straight- no chase.  But then, I had horrible tummy issues with it and couldn't continue to see if I would feel the energy and hair growth boost. 

I still believe it's a winner because so many have used it and been happy with results.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 4, 2015)

Sorry your tummy gets upset. Apparently some can't take the original version. Theres one where the liquid is aloe and folks say their tummy issues went awsy with that formula.  T bh, my tummy doesnt like the the full dose either of the aloe. So I take 1tbsp 3 times a week or so and im fine. 

My next experiment will be to try 1 tsp in my DC and see what happens 



InBloom said:


> @DarkJoy , @Wenbev
> 
> 
> I wish I could've kept using Mineral Rich.  I was excited about the prospect of more energy and hair growth.  That Youtuber that spoke so highly of Mineral Rich had me convinced, and I hurried and found some.
> ...


----------



## faithVA (Jul 4, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> thanks. you're so kind and i love your advice..you always make me feel better



Shucks...you are welcome. You ladies keep me motivated when I'm feeling a little down. We need each other.


----------



## InBloom (Jul 4, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Sorry your tummy gets upset. Apparently some can't take the original version. Theres one where the liquid is aloe and folks say their tummy issues went awsy with that formula.  T bh, my tummy doesnt like the the full dose either of the aloe. So I take 1tbsp 3 times a week or so and im fine.
> 
> My next experiment will be to try 1 tsp in my DC and see what happens




Thank you for mentioning the aloe one..I may try again in the future


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 4, 2015)

InBloom said:


> @DarkJoy , @Wenbev
> 
> 
> I wish I could've kept using Mineral Rich.  I was excited about the prospect of more energy and hair growth.  That Youtuber that spoke so highly of Mineral Rich had me convinced, and I hurried and found some.
> ...



The tummy issues could have been from not eating or not having enough food in your stomach prior to drinking the vitamins.  It is never a good to take vits before eating.  I have noticed that on many many occasions on this board.  I did read thru all the threads and the ingredients on the bottle and I have decided not to purchase.  I already take many of the vits listed already and at a much higher dosage.  I also am concerned with what is in the "proprietary blend".


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 4, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Sorry your tummy gets upset. Apparently some can't take the original version. Theres one where the liquid is aloe and folks say their tummy issues went awsy with that formula.  T bh, my tummy doesnt like the the full dose either of the aloe. So I take 1tbsp 3 times a week or so and im fine.
> 
> My next experiment will be to try 1 tsp in my DC and see what happens





InBloom said:


> Thank you for mentioning the aloe one..I may try again in the future



That would be intresting to add to the dc


----------



## Guinan (Jul 4, 2015)

Happy July 4th ladies!!!


----------



## Kells (Jul 4, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> View attachment 331435
> can someone please tell me what length i am at?


It looks like you're at neck length to me.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 4, 2015)

Kells said:


> It looks like you're at neck length to me.


ok thanks so much


----------



## Kells (Jul 4, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> ok thanks so much


HHG, you'll get to SL in no time!


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 4, 2015)

Kells said:


> HHG, you'll get to SL in no time!


what does HHG mean?


----------



## Kells (Jul 4, 2015)

Oh! Happy Hair Growing lol


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 4, 2015)

Kells said:


> Oh! Happy Hair Growing lol


oh..lol thanks


----------



## Guinan (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm almost done taking out my braids. I have enough braids in so that I can still go out in public  I should be able to take out the rest of my braids tomorrow.


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 6, 2015)

Finally did by semi-mini twists yesterday. I'm sooo happy I will be good to go for 3 weeks.

I will post length check photos tonight.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 6, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> Finally did by semi-mini twists yesterday. I'm sooo happy I will be good to go for 3 weeks.
> 
> I will post length check photos tonight.



Did you add hair to the twists or used your natural hair? Cant wait to see the pics. I absolutely love mini twists/braids. When I was texlaxed I used to install mini braids all the time.


----------



## naija24 (Jul 6, 2015)

yes, i am still in this challenge lol

i am so over my natural hair. it's been 6 months, the longest i've gone being natural since 2010. I feel like even when I get presses I don't see length. I'm hella annoyed.


----------



## InBloom (Jul 6, 2015)

naija24 said:


> yes, i am still in this challenge lol
> 
> i am so over my natural hair. it's been 6 months, the longest i've gone being natural since 2010. I feel like even when I get presses I don't see length. I'm hella annoyed.



Do you take pics of your hair to compare as your journey moves along?


----------



## naija24 (Jul 6, 2015)

InBloom said:


> Do you take pics of your hair to compare as your journey moves along?



i haven't lately  my goal was to be neck length next month and I have no idea how close I am to that. i'm just really frustrated. i thought i'd be natural and love it and i'm just really annoyed. i prefer my hair straight but that means heat which is killing my progress i think. the last time i took a pic of my hair is the picture in my profile pic, taken last month.


----------



## InBloom (Jul 6, 2015)

naija24 said:


> i haven't lately  my goal was to be neck length next month and I have no idea how close I am to that. i'm just really frustrated. i thought i'd be natural and love it and i'm just really annoyed. i prefer my hair straight but that means heat which is killing my progress i think. the last time i took a pic of my hair is the picture in my profile pic, taken last month.





I know exactly what you mean.  After my setback about a year ago, I chopped to just longer than a pixie and thought I would simply be short-haired forever. 

I started just keeping my hair clean and styling it and thinking nothing about really having a journey per se.  Then I saw a pic of myself after a few months...I had growth that I didn't notice on myself.  I also noticed that I didn't have breakage that I experienced before.  I realized then that I don't need as much protein as I thought.  In those few months when I was only washing and styling and not thinking about growth, I was deep conditioning with moisturizing conditioners only.  Add to that, I was only using one kind repeatedly. 

Once I figured that, I had this renewed energy for possibly growing longer hair.  I don't know how long I can get, but what I'm doing now works.  I'm only reaching for APL layered as a final goal. 

My real point is that maybe you can take a pic of your hair and then compare after some time has gone by.  I bet you have growth that you've retained and simply not noticed.


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 6, 2015)

@naija24 you may be using to much. Have you tried or explored wearing your natural curl /texture? I bc'd in August and I only got my hair straightened once, and I've had noticeable growth and retention which I think is due to avoiding heat. You may want to try roller setting as well. My hair gets pretty straight with roller setting I just don't have the patience for it. I hope you find something that works for you.

Eta: I think water has been key to my regimen as well. Moisturizing is key to having healthy hair.


----------



## naija24 (Jul 6, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> @naija24 you may be using to much. Have you tried or explored wearing your natural curl /texture? I bc'd in August and I only got my hair straightened once, and I've had noticeable growth and retention which I think is due to avoiding heat. You may want to try roller setting as well. My hair gets pretty straight with roller setting I just don't have the patience for it. I hope you find something that works for you.
> 
> Eta: I think water has been key to my regimen as well. Moisturizing is key to having healthy hair.



I have the first 4 months I was natural. I just have zero interest in a twa. I'm trying to get back into dating and the straight hair has made a difference.


----------



## InBloom (Jul 6, 2015)

naija24 said:


> I have the first 4 months I was natural. I just have zero interest in a twa. I'm trying to get back into dating and the straight hair has made a difference.




Consider a texturizer before ?


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 6, 2015)

@pelohello i love them too. Such an easy style. I didn't add hair to my twists I dont know how. But if I want to rock a low faux bun, I take some marley hair and do mini twists on them and make a low bun. My hair is super fine so its scalpy for the first few days and then I start baggying at night. The older they get the better. I just keep them pinned back/up until they are not so new any more. I cant wait till im back at longer lengths. You can do soo much more then.


pelohello said:


> Did you add hair to the twists or used your natural hair? Cant wait to see the pics. I absolutely love mini twists/braids. When I was texlaxed I used to install mini braids all the time.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 6, 2015)

I have my hair twisted up. I'm trying to decide if I want to sit under the dryer or let them air dry. I'm gonna try the utuber msvaughtv updo. I'll post pics if it turns out ok.


----------



## lovely_locks (Jul 6, 2015)

I just did the BC looks like I am in this
Thread for another year. Let's hope I make it this time!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 6, 2015)

lovely_locks said:


> I just did the BC looks like I am in this
> Thread for another year. Let's hope I make it this time!





lovely_locks said:


> I just did the BC looks like I am in this
> Thread for another year. Let's hope I make it this time!



Why did you big chop?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 6, 2015)

I know I was playing around with rotating hair styles but then the lazy bug hit me again  Tonight I decided I'm just going to stick with 1 flat twist style until I can't take it any more and then I will switch styles. You would think I would remember that my hair does much better when I just do the same thing over and over for a period of time.


I have a mini vacation in  August. I will try to wear it until that weekend and then put in 2 strand twists.


----------



## ForestRose (Jul 6, 2015)

I have officially diagnosed myself with hand in hair syndrome. Now time to seek treatment lool..  

Havent been on here that much recently but will try to update soon. Crochet wig has been good but its a struggle to blend with my real hair.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 6, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> I have officially diagnosed myself with hand in hair syndrome. Now time to seek treatment lool..
> 
> Havent been on here that much recently but will try to update soon. Crochet wig has been good but its a struggle to blend with my real hair.


i know the feeling


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 6, 2015)

We have 5 more months left in the year. I hope to retain at least 2 inches in that time frame.
Below are my July 2015 length chk pics. I do not take pictures of my hair often b/c I don't want to watch the pot. Its working for me. I big chopped in October and I feel like my retention has been pretty good thus far.
*
Soo I went to a wedding on Saturday July 4th,  and this is how I wore my hair - Its my .. week old flat twist-out pinned back. My friend thought I put in some time on this 5 minute hairstyle lol:*







*Next day length check pic before Sunday July 5th semi mini twists:*










*Semi mini twist comparison April 2015 vs July 2015*








*Last but not least, Big chop day from October 2014 for my 30th birthday:*


----------



## faithVA (Jul 6, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> We have 5 more months left in the year. I hope to retain at least 2 inches in that time frame.
> Below are my July 2015 length chk pics. I do not take pictures of my hair often b/c I don't want to watch the pot. Its working for me. I big chopped in October and I feel like my retention has been pretty good thus far.
> *
> Soo I went to a wedding on Saturday July 4th,  and this is how I wore my hair - Its my .. week old flat twists pinned back. My friend thought I put in some time on this 5 minute hairstyle lol:*
> ...



Congratulations! It looks like you have reached SL all over.


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 6, 2015)

@faithVA  - Thanks! I have some stragglers near the crown that are not there yet.
I'm hoping by the end of the challenge they'll be there.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 6, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> @faithVA  - Thanks! I have some stragglers near the crown that are not there yet.
> I'm hoping by the end of the challenge they'll be there.




Going to add you to the graduate lists. Those stragglers will get there.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 7, 2015)

So I tried to do the updo and it turned out horribly. I think it's b/c I didn't let the twists dry all the way and I confused msvaughtv and moknowshair tutorials together. So this morning, I twisted my hair for a twistout.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 7, 2015)

pelohello said:


> So I tried to do the updo and it turned out horribly. I think it's b/c I didn't let the twists dry all the way and I confused msvaughtv and moknowshair tutorials together. So this morning, I twisted my hair for a twistout.



 You will get it next time.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 8, 2015)

My twistout turned out fantastic!! If I'm able to snap a pic I'll upload a photo. My twistout is soft and fluffy. Before I left the house I added Sleek heat protectant to help protect against the humidy.


----------



## Love2Live (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi Ladies,

I have been MIA because the last few months have been a big ball of crazy. Everyone seems to be steadily getting to their goal  I took out some yarn twist that I've had in for the last two months. I got a press and curl today. I'm sooooooo close to SL. I will take a picture tomorrow when I unwrap my hair and post. It's the sides of my hair that are holding me back. They won't let me be great although I can say that the yarn twist helped them out a lot. I think the no combing and no wrapping were the main reasons why they seemed to make great progress.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 9, 2015)

Love2Live said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have been MIA because the last few months have been a big ball of crazy. Everyone seems to be steadily getting to their goal  I took out some yarn twist that I've had in for the last two months. I got a press and curl today. I'm sooooooo close to SL. I will take a picture tomorrow when I unwrap my hair and post. It's the sides of my hair that are holding me back. They won't let me be great although I can say that the yarn twist helped them out a lot. I think the no combing and no wrapping were the main reasons why they seemed to make great progress.



Can't wait to see it. Your sides will catch up. Each head has its own pattern of growth and your sides are probably just on a different growth cycle than the rest of your hair.


----------



## Love2Live (Jul 9, 2015)

Here are the pictures as promised. I'm about 4 months post relaxer and my stylist got my hair to look GREAT with minimal heat. I was excited about that.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 9, 2015)

Love2Live said:


> Here are the pictures as promised. I'm about 4 months post relaxer and my stylist got my hair to look GREAT with minimal heat. I was excited about that.



Looking really good. Definitely looking like full SL by the end of the year


----------



## Guinan (Jul 9, 2015)

Love2Live said:


> Here are the pictures as promised. I'm about 4 months post relaxer and my stylist got my hair to look GREAT with minimal heat. I was excited about that.



Your well on your way


----------



## Guinan (Jul 9, 2015)

My hair is holding up well even with me working out; in which I'm super excited about. Sometimes I wont workout so that I can preserve my hair. But I have decided to stop doing that cause health is more important than having the perfect twistout. I also think by me using a heat protectant is helping w/ the frizz.


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 9, 2015)

pelohello said:


> My hair is holding up well even with me working out; in which I'm super excited about. Sometimes I wont workout so that I can preserve my hair. But I have decided to stop doing that cause health is more important than having the perfect twistout. I also think by me using a heat protectant is helping w/ the frizz.


I totally hear you on working out.  I workout with a trainer 2x/week and have found if I do 2 flat twists or 2 canerows, I can maintain my twistout.  And if my hair is flat ironed, I can still maintain that if I pull it into a bun.


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 9, 2015)

Still wearing my hair straight from the LC on Friday and happy to say I have not used heat since then.  I have a small amount of reversion thanks to how hot it is but I think I'll go one more week before washing. Maybe I'll do a perm rod set with MJs buttercream pudding or whatever.


----------



## Love2Live (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks ladies. The one thing I'm still trying to figure out is the dryness. Doing more protein treatments is helping. I also know that I need to be more consistent with my post workout care. Since I typically only wash 1x a week I have to be mindful of the sweat buildup.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 9, 2015)

Did another mudwash tonight. My twist were holding up well but wanted to make sure I got some water on my scalp. Hopefully I can stay consistent with every 3 days for the rest of the month. I want to see if the consistent rinsing keeps the ssks away.

I bought some emu oil. I will try starting next wash to see if it helps any with my growth.


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 9, 2015)

Love2Live said:


> Thanks ladies. The one thing I'm still trying to figure out is the dryness. Doing more protein treatments is helping. I also know that I need to be more consistent with my post workout care. Since I typically only wash 1x a week I have to be mindful of the sweat buildup.



The salt from the sweat may be attributing to the dryness - maybe think about doing a water only rinse post workout and following with sealing in moisture with a leave in and an oil.


----------



## Love2Live (Jul 10, 2015)

Wenbev said:


> The salt from the sweat may be attributing to the dryness - maybe think about doing a water only rinse post workout and following with sealing in moisture with a leave in and an oil.



Thanks for the idea! I'm definitely going to try that. It would be perfect for the summer.


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 10, 2015)

Sent DH this pic and he was all I wonder how much your hair has grown. I was like  quite a lot.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 10, 2015)

I have yet to stop by my natural market to pick up my protein conditioner for my hair. If I feel like it, I'll pick it up tomorrow. I'm trying to get my hair in great shape before I color. I don't plan on coloring until another week or two. I feel like my hair needs protein. I plan on doing the full MHM on Sunday.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm looking forward to a length where I can wash and put my hair in 6 to 10 flat twist and be done. I wonder what length that is for me  I know I'm nowhere close right now. I think I have to do 30 to 35 right now for a decent twist out.


----------



## ForestRose (Jul 10, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I'm looking forward to a length where I can wash and put my hair in 6 to 10 flat twist and be done. I wonder what length that is for me  I know I'm nowhere close right now. I think I have to do 30 to 35 right now for a decent twist out.


Me too. That's why I'm putting twist outs and braid outs on hold till I'm SL. For me when I was at my old length (an inch below the CB) I could do braid outs with 8 or so chunky braids. Usually no more than. Also bearing in mind that my hair wasn't and still isnt equal lengths. I', sure you will be able to do the same at SL


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 10, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I'm looking forward to a length where I can wash and put my hair in 6 to 10 flat twist and be done. I wonder what length that is for me  I know I'm nowhere close right now. I think I have to do 30 to 35 right now for a decent twist out.



30-35!?!? Dang Ms. Faith!  Your hair is longer and thicker than mine and I do max eight. Its crazy to think two heads can be so different.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 10, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> Me too. That's why I'm putting twist outs and braid outs on hold till I'm SL. For me when I was at my old length (an inch below the CB) I could do braid outs with 8 or so chunky braids. Usually no more than. Also bearing in mind that my hair wasn't and still isnt equal lengths. I', sure you will be able to do the same at SL



I hope so. I have a big head though and a lot of shrinkage.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 11, 2015)

Wenbev said:


> 30-35!?!? Dang Ms. Faith!  Your hair is longer and thicker than mine and I do max eight. Its crazy to think two heads can be so different.



I'm trying to imagine 8 twists on my head and I can't  I don't know if it is the thickness or the shrinkage or the size of my head. I'm pretty sure its a combination of all 3.

I don't think I will be down to 10 when I'm SL. I'm thinking at SL I might be able to get down to 20 to 25. I'm thinking around APL I might be able to do 10. So it's probably the shrinkage.

You ladies that can do 8 to 10 now are lucky, lucky


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 11, 2015)

Mush head! Time for a hard protein.  What I get for frequently cowashing.  Feels nice though.  Darn.


----------



## ForestRose (Jul 11, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I hope so. I have a big head though and a lot of shrinkage.


My hair shrnks a lot too. Trust me you will. Give it a few months or so .
It really depends on how much definiteion you want as well. Also the products. When I started using gel on my braid outs the results were amazing compared to without. The hold and definiteion was so much better and less frizzing/reversion.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 11, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> My hair shrnks a lot too. Trust me you will. Give it a few months or so .
> It really depends on how much definiteion you want as well. Also the products. When I started using gel on my braid outs the results were amazing compared to without. The hold and definiteion was so much better and less frizzing/reversion.


Cool. Thanks. I will definitely give it a few months and wait until its cooler to try it. I want good definition so I can wear it a few days. Right now I can do fewer twist but it will just be a fro and I would have to redo it each night. 

My hair defines fairly easily with or without product. 

Maybe I will try a twist out for the next length check.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 11, 2015)

^^^I 2nd that regarding the gel. Gel was a game changer for me for my twistouts. I prefer the watery gels like FSG or a botanical gel. I tried eco styler but it has way too much hold and it was causing me breakage. My twistouts last so much longer with gel and my hair is more defined.


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 12, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> My hair shrnks a lot too. Trust me you will. Give it a few months or so .
> It really depends on how much definiteion you want as well. Also the products. When I started using gel on my braid outs the results were amazing compared to without. The hold and definiteion was so much better and less frizzing/reversion.





pelohello said:


> ^^^I 2nd that regarding the gel. Gel was a game changer for me for my twistouts. I prefer the watery gels like FSG or a botanical gel. I tried eco styler but it has way too much hold and it was causing me breakage. My twistouts last so much longer with gel and my hair is more defined.



3rd! Gel is definitely a game changer, especially the botanicals.  I like Darcys Curling Jelly on wet hair.  It comes out shiny and defined but not crunchy hard.  The only thing I don't like about gels is the amount of time it takes to dry.  My hair takes forever to dry as it is, but with the addition of gel its even longer.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 12, 2015)

4 inches until full sl...


----------



## Guinan (Jul 12, 2015)

I Washed my hair tonight. I made a mistake and left my protein conditioner in my hair too long and now I have alittle protein overload. This is completely ny fault though, not only did I leave it in too long (supposed to be 1-5mins but i left it on for almost 30mins) but I also combined three different protein conditioners. The reason I did that, was because I only had alittle left of each product and I wanted to use them up.

I'm DC overnight and dyeing my hair on Wed, so I should be ok.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 13, 2015)

Washed my hair tonight and was able to install twist in record time.  

Not wishing my life away but I am looking forward to the longer hair I'm expecting to have in December. I know my SO will be glad to see something other than some flat twists.


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 13, 2015)

Water rinsed my mini twists yesterday.
I was out of town so I had no product with me.
After rinsing I applied a quarter sized amount of Emu oil to my scalp and length. *I only had this because I use it on my face daily*.

I washed at 8 am and made it home at 10pm. Surprisingly my hair did not dry out and die. LOL. 
Once at home I moisturized and sealed.

Thinking about water rinsing my twists every 3-4 days for the duration of my twists..
I also think for my next set of twists, I will braid the roots and then start twisting.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 13, 2015)

Just rinsed out my DC. My hair felt soooooo soft and fluffy. The slight overuse of protein and the overnight DC did my hair good. I feel like I have the perfect balance of protein and moisture. I may do this again in the future.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 13, 2015)

i'm starting to see that my hair doesn't look too healthy..there's a lot of breakage and it makes my hair look uneven and thin...sometimes i feel like chopping it all off..but that would be such agony because i really want SL hair...i just feel indifferent..


----------



## faithVA (Jul 13, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> i'm starting to see that my hair doesn't look too healthy..there's a lot of breakage and it makes my hair look uneven and thin...sometimes i feel like chopping it all off..but that would be such agony because i really want SL hair...i just feel indifferent..



Don't chop it off. It can be salvaged if you start now. Trust me, my hair was in dire straights last year this time and I have stuck with it and have turned it around.

What's your regimen? Let's see what you need to do to get back on track. 

When was the last time you dusted or trimmed your ends? 
When was your last protein treatment? 
How are you wearing your hair on a daily basis? 
How much heat are you using?

You and I are going to SL and then onto APL together, so let's get on top of this thing.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 13, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Don't chop it off. It can be salvaged if you start now. Trust me, my hair was in dire straights last year this time and I have stuck with it and have turned it around.
> 
> What's your regimen? Let's see what you need to do to get back on track.
> 
> ...


faithva, ok but first i like to say is thank you so much, i was feeling sad, but now you made my day. you are just too kind..and i appreciate it...

i am relaxed..my regimen is, i wash once a month with mane and tail shampoo and conditioner, dc, than leave- in..and blowdry....i hardly m&s

i hardly use heat..my last protein was in may..i don't trim period..my hair is usually braided....yep...but i also have hihs..so i comb my hair 5 times a day..i'm getting over this though


----------



## faithVA (Jul 13, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> faithva, ok but first i like to say is thank you so much, i was feeling sad, but now you made my day. you are just too kind..and i appreciate it...
> 
> i am relaxed..my regimen is, i wash once a month with mane and tail shampoo and conditioner, dc, than leave- in..and blowdry....i hardly m&s
> 
> i hardly use heat..my last protein was in may..i don't trim period..my hair is usually braided....yep...but i also have hihs..so i comb my hair 5 times a day..i'm getting over this though



You are welcome. I have had some hard hair years so I know how it feels. 

OK. Well I know you want to make APL so you may need to make some adjustments to your regimen.

If it's been more than 6 months since you trimmed, you need to trim your ends even if you do it yourself. A lot of times we feel that we are cutting off growth but what we are really doing is preventing losing inches due to breakage. Cutting 1/2" now can prevent losing 2 to 3 inches later in breakage. 

Keep up with your protein. Chemicals create holes in the strands so we need keratin protein to fill those strands in and make them stronger.

You may want to increase washing your hair to every other week instead of once a month. The scalp needs some water. And you know you need to moisturize and seal so I'm not going to harp on that. You need to set a schedule and stick with it. 

Even if you are in braids you need to give your hair and scalp regular doses of water. 

I have hihs and I'm not fighting it. But I keep my hair in twists a lot so its more so playing with the roots than anything. 

If you are starting to see some breakage, I would trim, do a protein treatment and then a DC to get a fresh start. Then go from there.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 13, 2015)

faithVA said:


> You are welcome. I have had some hard hair years so I know how it feels.
> 
> OK. Well I know you want to make APL so you may need to make some adjustments to your regimen.
> 
> ...


do i have to shampoo each time or can i just co-wash with a dc?


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 13, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> faithva, ok but first i like to say is thank you so much, i was feeling sad, but now you made my day. you are just too kind..and i appreciate it...
> 
> i am relaxed..my regimen is, i wash once a month with mane and tail shampoo and conditioner, dc, than leave- in..and blowdry....i hardly m&s
> 
> i hardly use heat..my last protein was in may..i don't trim period..my hair is usually braided....yep...but i also have hihs..so i comb my hair 5 times a day..i'm getting over this though


It will get better. Is your to fragile for the relaxer?  Are the braids to tight. Maybe try washing more frequently. Is it breaking all over? How often are you relaxing? Are you relaxing and coloring? Your hair may not be able to tolerate two chemical processes.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 13, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> do i have to shampoo each time or can i just co-wash with a dc?



No you don't have to shampoo. As long as you get large amounts of water on your scalp and hair your good. You don't even have to cowash. You can just water rinse and then DC if you want.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 13, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> It will get better. Is your to fragile for the relaxer?  Are the braids to tight. Maybe try washing more frequently. Is it breaking all over? How often are you relaxing? Are you relaxing and coloring? Your hair may not be able to tolerate two chemical processes.


awww thanks, you guys are great..i only relaxed twice this year....


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 13, 2015)

faithVA said:


> No you don't have to shampoo. As long as you get large amounts of water on your scalp and hair your good. You don't even have to cowash. You can just water rinse and then DC if you want.


ok..sounds simple..is blow drying ok?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 13, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> ok..sounds simple..is blow drying ok?



You only do it once a month? Are you using a heat protectant?

I'm not relaxed so I'm not an expert on heat. I would think once a month with a heat protectant would be fine. I'm not trying to change too many things on you. You need to have a regimen you can really stick with.

After you blow dry your hair what do you do with it? Put it in braids?


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 13, 2015)

What type of braids?  They can be really hard on the hair. If you at exercising salt buildup from sweat can be really hard on the hair as well. Maybe at least water rinsing more and dusting on take down would be beneficial.



jennifer30 said:


> do i have to shampoo each time or can i just co-wash with a dc?


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 13, 2015)

faithVA said:


> You only do it once a month? Are you using a heat protectant?
> 
> I'm not relaxed so I'm not an expert on heat. I would think once a month with a heat protectant would be fine. I'm not trying to change too many things on you. You need to have a regimen you can really stick with.
> 
> After you blow dry your hair what do you do with it? Put it in braids?


yes..i do put in braids


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 13, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> What type of braids?  They can be really hard on the hair. If you at exercising salt buildup from sweat can be really hard on the hair as well. Maybe at least water rinsing more and dusting on take down would be beneficial.


i braid it using my own hair


----------



## InBloom (Jul 13, 2015)

@jennifer30 

Just a few observations...

You may want to clarify/chelate to give yourself a fresh start.  Protein, then DC afterwards.

Figure out if you are stretching your relaxers out too far.  Some people can't stretch too far before experiencing too much breakage.  Consider being natural altogether?  If not, monitor how far YOU can stretch. 

Reconsider washing your hair more often than once per month.  Protein treatments more often...maybe a light to medium rather than a hard one. 

Definitely trim/dust your ends.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 13, 2015)

InBloom said:


> @jennifer30
> 
> Just a few observations...
> 
> ...


i want to go natural but i dont know...i will def. take the advice though..thanks


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 13, 2015)

QUOTE="jennifer30, post: 21567947, member: 423595"]faithva, ok but first i like to say is thank you so much, i was feeling sad, but now you made my day. you are just too kind..and i appreciate it...

i am relaxed..my regimen is, i wash once a month with mane and tail shampoo and conditioner, dc, than leave- in..and blowdry....i hardly m&s

i hardly use heat..my last protein was in may..i don't trim period..my hair is usually braided....yep...but i also have hihs..so i comb my hair 5 times a day..i'm getting over this though[/QUOTE]
*****************************************************************************************
Hey, cheer up! Trust me, your hair will grow with proper tlc and patience.

I agree with @faithVA, you probably need a trim and I would incorporate more protein into your regimen on a regular basis; especially if you're stretching your relaxers for 6 months at a time.  I really like Aphogee 2 min reconstructer.

Moisturize and seal on a regular basis.; at least 3 times a week.  You can spritz your braids with a DIY spray (water, oil,  conditioner,  with or without avj/glycerin) or buy a commercially prepared item.

Is Mane and Tail Shampoo sulfate free?  If not, that could be a culprit.  Try switching to a moisturizing sulfate-free shampoo ( I really like KeraCare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo or one of the SM shampoos)

Lastly, keep your hands out of your hair!  Too much manipulation can cause breakage. Try to keep your hair in a PS.  Wigs and crochet braids are my go to PS.   Find something that fits your budget and lifestyle and develop a regimen on a bi-weekly or monthly basis.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 13, 2015)

InBloom said:


> @jennifer30
> 
> Just a few observations...
> 
> ...




Very good point!  When I was relaxed, i couldn't stretch longer than 15-16 weeks. It was just too much breakage.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 13, 2015)

xu93texas said:


> QUOTE="jennifer30, post: 21567947, member: 423595"]faithva, ok but first i like to say is thank you so much, i was feeling sad, but now you made my day. you are just too kind..and i appreciate it...
> 
> i am relaxed..my regimen is, i wash once a month with mane and tail shampoo and conditioner, dc, than leave- in..and blowdry....i hardly m&s
> 
> i hardly use heat..my last protein was in may..i don't trim period..my hair is usually braided....yep...but i also have hihs..so i comb my hair 5 times a day..i'm getting over this though



Hey, cheer up! Trust me, your hair will grow with proper tlc and patience.

I agree with @faithVA, you probably need a trim and I would incorporate more protein into your regimen on a regular basis; especially if you're stretching your relaxers for 6 months at a time.  I really like Aphogee 2 min reconstructer.

Moisturize and seal on a regular basis.; at least 3 times a week.  You can spritz your braids with a DIY spray (water, oil,  conditioner,  with or without avj/glycerin) or buy a commercially prepared item.

Is Mane and Tail Shampoo sulfate free?  If not, that could be a culprit.  Try switching to a moisturizing sulfate-free shampoo ( I really like KeraCare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo or one of the SM shampoos)

Lastly, keep your hands out of your hair!  Too much manipulation can cause breakage. Try to keep your hair in a PS.  Wigs and crochet braids are my go to PS.   Find something that fits your budget and lifestyle and develop a regimen on a bi-weekly or monthly basis.[/QUOTE]


ok...thanks..i don't know if its sulfate free..but i will def. look though...thank you so much


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 13, 2015)

why does my hair shrink after i wash and blow dry it?


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 13, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> why does my hair shrink after i wash and blow dry it?


That's just the nature of hair. Wet hair looks longer than dry.  There is a problem if you hair doesn't shrink.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 13, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> That's just the nature of hair. Wet hair looks longer than dry.  There is a problem if you hair doesn't shrink.


yeah. ok


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 14, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> faithva, ok but first i like to say is thank you so much, i was feeling sad, but now you made my day. you are just too kind..and i appreciate it...
> 
> i am relaxed..my regimen is, i wash once a month with mane and tail shampoo and conditioner, dc, than leave- in..and blowdry....i hardly m&s
> 
> i hardly use heat..my last protein was in may..i don't trim period..my hair is usually braided....yep...but i also have hihs..so i comb my hair 5 times a day..i'm getting over this though


Start washing weekly and stop with the mane and tail. That's protein. Get you a moisturizing sulfate shampoo and moisturizing deep conditioner. Kera Minerals shampoo and conditioner is great and affordable. Get a nice leave-in like Keracare Leave-in conditioner. A nice light moisturizer is Neutrogena triple silk leave-in. Get a nice light oil if you need it, but don't use it daily. Use those Hollywood oils you can find in the beauty supply, target, Sally, or Walmart. If you need to blow dry, blow on warm heat and use the tension method. If you want to style, get you some medium/large flexi rods and do that on dry hair. Wear them overnight. You will have curls in the morning. You can wear them down, or do a cute pin up style. That's it! Get you a nice trim too.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 14, 2015)

And 


shortdub78 said:


> Start washing weekly and stop with the mane and tail. That's protein. Get you a moisturizing sulfate shampoo and moisturizing deep conditioner. Kera Minerals shampoo and conditioner is great and affordable. Get a nice leave-in like Keracare Leave-in conditioner. A nice light moisturizer is Neutrogena triple silk leave-in. Get a nice light oil if you need it, but don't use it daily. Use those Hollywood oils you can find in the beauty supply, target, Sally, or Walmart. If you need to blow dry, blow on warm heat and use the tension method. If you want to style, get you some medium/large flexi rods and do that on dry hair. Wear them overnight. You will have curls in the morning. You can wear them down, or do a cute pin up style. That's it! Get you a nice trim too.


yes I'm a firm believer in using sulfates. If you use sulfate free, you need to alternate weekly. Sulfate free is just like cowashing. They lead to buildup over time.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 14, 2015)

@jennifer30, I get the feeling you don't like to do your hair often. Is that correct? Or are you just doing braids to help it grow? I'm just curious. Do you do the braids yourself?

I think since you are only leaving them in a month, I think they will work. I think the biggest issue is letting your hair dry out underneath the braids. If you keep your hair moisturized and water rinse more often, I think you can work the braids until your hair grows out to SL or APL. You still have to care for your hair while it is hidden.


----------



## ForestRose (Jul 14, 2015)

@jennifer30 I second what everyone else has said but from someone who had severe breakage just a few months ago. I recommend that you don't spend tons of money of products that supposedly revive your strands or fill in your splits or make your hair "stronger". I spent 7/8 months doing all these random stuff to help grow my hair and all it led to is money lost and more breakage. 

If you can look at the front of your hair then start there. Can you see split ends and splits running up your strands? Does your hair come out with small tugs? Is it thinning in some areas? If so then that means cutting time. And by cut I don't mean trimming an inch off. 

I had to learn the hard way that you can't revive damages ends and the only way to fix them is to cut them off. It was initially very hard for me but now my goal of reaching my old length is coming around so much quicker just because my ends aren't constantly falling off. The only thing I regret is not cutting it sooner. I would be at full SL by now.

Hopefully you find a solution


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 14, 2015)

faithVA said:


> @jennifer30, I get the feeling you don't like to do your hair often. Is that correct? Or are you just doing braids to help it grow? I'm just curious. Do you do the braids yourself?
> 
> I think since you are only leaving them in a month, I think they will work. I think the biggest issue is letting your hair dry out underneath the braids. If you keep your hair moisturized and water rinse more often, I think you can work the braids until your hair grows out to SL or APL. You still have to care for your hair while it is hidden.


they are cornrows..like braiding my real hair underneath a wig as a PS..i like to moisturize but sometimes it makes my hair too soft and it starts to break


xxlalaxx said:


> @jennifer30 I second what everyone else has said but from someone who had severe breakage just a few months ago. I recommend that you don't spend tons of money of products that supposedly revive your strands or fill in your splits or make your hair "stronger". I spent 7/8 months doing all these random stuff to help grow my hair and all it led to is money lost and more breakage.
> 
> If you can look at the front of your hair then start there. Can you see split ends and splits running up your strands? Does your hair come out with small tugs? Is it thinning in some areas? If so then that means cutting time. And by cut I don't mean trimming an inch off.
> 
> ...



yeah maybe i need to cut it some *cringes* lol




shortdub78 said:


> Start washing weekly and stop with the mane and tail. That's protein. .


 i didnt know that..

my hair is growing a little, just not healthy though..and whats bad is i noticed this a few months ago but ignored it...i guess i will take the advice and see what happens..thanks guys


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 14, 2015)

i am skeptical about water rinsing..how does that help the hair?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 14, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> i am skeptical about water rinsing..how does that help the hair?



It gives the scalp and hair water on a regular basis versus letting the hair and scalp dry out from the inside out. The same way you keep your skin hydrated with large doses of water, it helps to do the same with your hair. There isn't always a need to use shampoo or conditioner. Sometimes water is sufficient. It really depends on your regimen. I make sure my hair has 2 doses of water each week. The first is for cleansing but 3 days later my hair doesn't need another cleansing but it does need water, so it just gets a water rinse. Water rinsing gives me the water my scalp needs without the build up of the conditioner and without the drying affect of shampoo.

Since you are relaxed you may not need it as often as a natural but if you are just washing your hair once a month your hair can benefit from any practice that incorporates a large amount of water; shampooing, cowashing, water rinsing etc.

Anything you do at this point will be an improvement over the once a month; shampoo, cowash, DC, water rinse, etc.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 15, 2015)

I kept forgetting to use my emu oil so I put it out on the counter with my other beauty supplies. Going to try to add it to my night time routine.


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 15, 2015)

Love emu oil on my face. Daily.
Was very impressed with using it after water rinsing.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 15, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> Love emu oil on my face. Daily.
> Was very impressed with using it after water rinsing.



What impressed you after water rinsing?


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 15, 2015)

My hair did not dryout. Felt very moisturized with only the water rinse and then emu oil on damp hair..  vs using a leave in.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 15, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> My hair did not dryout. Felt very moisturized with only the water rinse and then emu oil on damp hair..  vs using a leave in.



Thanks I may give that a try before I use up all of the emu oil.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 15, 2015)

i have some jojoba oil i bought, but it makes my hair feel funny...


----------



## faithVA (Jul 15, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> i have some jojoba oil i bought, but it makes my hair feel funny...



Feel funny how?


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 15, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Feel funny how?


i can't explain but maybe i'll start using it just on my scalp and not pour it on my hair.. i read it helps with build-up..

when is your next length check btw? you had some good growth last photo u posted


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 15, 2015)

Today was 3 days post water only washing my minitwists. Decided to cowash with vo5 kiwi.

This upcoming Sunday makes 2 weeks in minitwists. I'm volunteering at my friends charity event Saturday... I'm helping with registration and seating of the guests. I'm tempted to take these  twists down Friday night and rock a flat twist out Saturday.


----------



## ForestRose (Jul 16, 2015)

A little update is that I've stopped wearing my crochet wig. The blending was too difficult and defeated the objective of a PS being low maintainance. Not to mention the tangling. I loved it though and do have so pics which I will post when I have some time. Right now I'm PS with bunning but the SSK are still an obstacle so I'm having to dust regularly.

Atm I'm thinking about spending some money on a kinky curly weave/wig that I can wear till the end of the year. I'm just really worried about paying a lot and then it tangling and shedding though.
From what I've seen buying hair seems to be one of those luck things. You either get a good batch or you don't. I was thinking about wowafrican but I might try the cheaper aliexpress first. Will give some more updates on this soon.

So far my aim is to PS with extensions till december or when I'm between SL and APL then wear braid outs and clipin extensions.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 16, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> i can't explain but maybe i'll start using it just on my scalp and not pour it on my hair.. i read it helps with build-up..
> 
> when is your next length check btw? you had some good growth last photo u posted



I'm in the 2 inches in 4 month challenge so I have a length check at the end of August. Then I will do it again at the end of September for this challenge. I am making some progress but my hair still isn't as long as yours. I'm hoping by the end of September, I am full NL. We shall see.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 16, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> A little update is that I've stopped wearing my crochet wig. The blending was too difficult and defeated the objective of a PS being low maintainance. Not to mention the tangling. I loved it though and do have so pics which I will post when I have some time. Right now I'm PS with bunning but the SSK are still an obstacle so I'm having to dust regularly.
> 
> Atm I'm thinking about spending some money on a kinky curly weave/wig that I can wear till the end of the year. I'm just really worried about paying a lot and then it tangling and shedding though.
> From what I've seen buying hair seems to be one of those luck things. You either get a good batch or you don't. I was thinking about wowafrican but I might try the cheaper aliexpress first. Will give some more updates on this soon.
> ...



Let us know what hair you get. I need to figure out my wig game.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 16, 2015)

I just installed curlformers in 30 minutes  It usually takes me 2+ hrs. For the life of me I could not understand how napural85, is able to install curlformers in 30mins with all that hair. So I made changes on how I install them.

1. Do not watch TV when installing curlformers; It is a unnecessary distraction
2. Make the sections bigger
3. Do not detangle your hair again. Since I do the MHM, I detangle when I apply my DC. So when I am installing my CF it is unnecessary for me to detangle again. Of course, if there is some tangles I detangle but if not keep it moving.
4. Standing vs sitting. I was able to move a lot quicker when I was standing.
5. I applied my leavein and styler in one total section instead of individually applying the product. Before I was applying my products per curlformer. Today, I applied the products per "total" section. This will def help w/ the overuse of products and my drying time.

I'll upload pics once my hair is down drying. The only reason why I'm using curlformers is to stretch my hair for my twistouts


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 16, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I'm in the 2 inches in 4 month challenge so I have a length check at the end of August. Then I will do it again at the end of September for this challenge. I am making some progress but my hair still isn't as long as yours. I'm hoping by the end of September, I am full NL. We shall see.


ok.. but your hair is longer then mine in the back...lol


----------



## faithVA (Jul 16, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I just installed curlformers in 30 minutes  It usually takes me 2+ hrs. For the life of me I could not understand how napural85, is able to install curlformers in 30mins with all that hair. So I made changes on how I install them.
> 
> 1. Do not watch TV when installing curlformers; It is a unnecessary distraction
> 2. Make the sections bigger
> ...



Cool. I was wondering what people meant when they said it took them 2 hours  I'm pretty slow and it only takes me an hour. I still do a lot of your don'ts. I would rather enjoy 1 hour in front of the TV instead of 30 minutes in front of the bathroom mirror  

Hope you have great results.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 16, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> ok.. but your hair is longer then mine in the back...lol



hmm, is that really true? Maybe my nape. But the section between my crown and my nape is questionable. 

About 10 more weeks to the end of September. We can still get some good growth in that time frame.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 16, 2015)

faithVA said:


> hmm, is that really true? Maybe my nape. But the section between my crown and my nape is questionable.
> 
> About 10 more weeks to the end of September. We can still get some good growth in that time frame.


yep. i'm gonna post a pic of the back next time..


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 16, 2015)

Vent: 
My crown area looks so struggly compared to the rest of my hair- Oh when oh when will you be full neck length already, let alone SL. It disguises ok in a coily state. 

I'm not planning to press any time soon but I hope these layers look good (straight) as they grow out.


----------



## InBloom (Jul 16, 2015)

I had a rough day at work earlier this week.  Came home and had a pity party by myself that included a large amount of wine after washing my hair and putting in conditioner.  I slapped on a plastic cap and wrapped a turbie over that.  I proceeded to get sloshed and went to sleep before the sun went down.  LOL.

I accidentally did an overnight DC.  Got up the next day all freaked out.  Got my hair styled and it was like I had a new head of hair.  Soft like crazy.  (itched like crazy too)

I thought that overnight DC was bad for hair, making it too mushy.  My hair WAS mushy when wet, but sure did well after drying/styling.   Think I may do that again on occasion...


----------



## faithVA (Jul 17, 2015)

My hair has come a long way. At the beginning of the year I would end up with a floor full of broken pieces every time I did my hair. It was a pain in the butt having to sweep when I finished. Today I played in my hair trying different styles and then went through and did a search and destroy and just a few pieces were on the floor. I'm still experiencing breakage but its greatly reduced. My dusting in December should leave me with some pretty ends


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 17, 2015)

finally shampooed my hair.  I have got to get back on a regular routine.  Prepooed with SSI okra for almost two hours - was only supposed to be 30 min for the reconstructor but oh well.  shampooed with yest to carrots and did a quick DC with SSI avocado for moisture.  flat twisted in six whilst in the shower  did a final rinse out of the condish and wrapped up in an old tshirt to soak up the excess water.  Before I go to bed, I'll use a small amount of sweet almond oil and then tie up the twists in a scarf.


----------



## ForestRose (Jul 17, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Vent:
> My crown area looks so struggly compared to the rest of my hair- Oh when oh when will you be full neck length already, let alone SL. It disguises ok in a coily state.
> 
> I'm not planning to press any time soon but I hope these layers look good (straight) as they grow out.


Layers always look good


----------



## ForestRose (Jul 17, 2015)

faithVA said:


> My hair has come a long way. At the beginning of the year I would end up with a floor full of broken pieces every time I did my hair. It was a pain in the butt having to sweep when I finished. Today I played in my hair trying different styles and then went through and did a search and destroy and just a few pieces were on the floor. I'm still experiencing breakage but its greatly reduced. My dusting in December should leave me with some pretty ends


It feels so good right! The difference. I used to wonder how women on this forum would only get a few strands of breakage and now I know.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 17, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> It feels so good right! The difference. I used to wonder how women on this forum would only get a few strands of breakage and now I know.



It does. I don't have that unicorn hair yet but it's better than that Tasmanian Devil hair I used to have


----------



## faithVA (Jul 17, 2015)

Having a good hair day today and having the usual hih experience. I flat twisted everything towards the crown except for a little of the front which are in two strand twists. I put everything on perm rods to give it a better look. This morning I pinned all of the flat twists in the center without the use of a rubber band  I love having a few more styling options


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 17, 2015)

Took down the minitwists.
I will finger detangle and wear some sort of pinned back style this weekend, then wash on Sunday.

I haven't used shampoo in a while. Thinking about keeping it simple with a shampoo and steam session Sunday followed by chunky flat twists that I will wear until mid week, then twistout until next Sunday.

July is almost over. Wow.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 17, 2015)

hey guys..can you water rinse cornrows with extensions? if so, do i let it air dry after or what?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 17, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> hey guys..can you water rinse cornrows with extensions? if so, do i let it air dry after or what?


Yes you can and yes let them airdry. You may want to seal with some oil before they are completely dry. You also may want to put a wig cap over your cornrows to try to keep them neat.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 17, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Yes you can and yes let them airdry. You may want to seal with some oil before they are completely dry. You also may want to put a wig cap over your cornrows to try to keep them neat.


ok..thanks


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 17, 2015)

so i water rinsed, dc and trimmed my ends a bit..my hair is thicker and softer now..


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 19, 2015)

has anyone in here ever done an ACV rinse before?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 19, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> has anyone in here ever done an ACV rinse before?



Yes. What do you want to know.

Typically you want a weak solution and do it as your final rinse. Some people rinse after, some don't. It works better for high porosity hair.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 19, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Yes. What do you want to know.
> 
> Typically you want a weak solution and do it as your final rinse. Some people rinse after, some don't. It works better for high porosity hair.


can i just do a simple rinse with the acv without the use of shampoo and conditioner..and call it a day..lol

what type of acv would u call weak?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 19, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> can i just do a simple rinse with the acv without the use of shampoo and conditioner..and call it a day..lol
> 
> what type of acv would u call weak?



I'm not an ACV expert but my answer would be no. If you are going to cleanse the hair with ACV then I would condition behind it. Otherwise you can use it to close your cuticles after shampooing and conditioning. But since you said rinse I am assuming you are using it as your last step.

I would consider weak to be 1/4 tsp to 1/2 tsp in 16 oz of water.

If you aren't doing an entire regimen, I would recommend just a water rinse versus an ACV rinse and not fool with anything that has an off PH value.


----------



## InBloom (Jul 19, 2015)

@jennifer30 


I'm relaxed, and used to do acv rinses often.  I would wash, condition, then rinse.  I had the acv diluted like crazy- like one teaspoon to about 8oz. of water.  It could probably be diluted more than that.  I used that as a final rinse before air drying.  Detangling was a breeze.  I would also have really nice shine.  I stopped because I felt like I smelled like a pickle with my hair wet.  The smell would go away after my hair was dry.  But then, I would go to the gym and sweat in my hair.  Super embarrassing because the pickle smell would be strong since my hair was wet again (from sweating). 

I think you could do acv without washing.  Maybe others will speak to that specifically...or try a search on some previous threads.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 19, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I'm not an ACV expert but my answer would be no. If you are going to cleanse the hair with ACV then I would condition behind it. Otherwise you can use it to close your cuticles after shampooing and conditioning. But since you said rinse I am assuming you are using it as your last step.
> 
> I would consider weak to be 1/4 tsp to 1/2 tsp in 16 oz of water.
> 
> If you aren't doing an entire regimen, I would recommend just a water rinse versus an ACV rinse and not fool with anything that has an off PH value.


okay..


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 19, 2015)

InBloom said:


> @jennifer30
> 
> 
> I'm relaxed, and used to do acv rinses often.  I would wash, condition, then rinse.  I had the acv diluted like crazy- like one teaspoon to about 8oz. of water.  It could probably be diluted more than that.  I used that as a final rinse before air drying.  Detangling was a breeze.  I would also have really nice shine.  I stopped because I felt like I smelled like a pickle with my hair wet.  The smell would go away after my hair was dry.  But then, I would go to the gym and sweat in my hair.  Super embarrassing because the pickle smell would be strong since my hair was wet again (from sweating).
> ...


ok. i just want a simple regimen..i guess


----------



## faithVA (Jul 19, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> ok. i just want a simple regimen..i guess



Nothing wrong with a simple regimen but don't make it so simple that your hair doesn't get everything it needs.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 19, 2015)

Did a mud wash tonight and let it sit for 2 hours. Used CR Aloe Whip with Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade on the ends. Put in flat twist with KCCC. I love when my hair is freshly washed. My scalp feels so good and my hair is so moisturized. I would love to water rinse every other day. Can't wait until my hair is long enough to style quickly so I can water rinse more often.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 19, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Nothing wrong with a simple regimen but don't make it so simple that your hair doesn't get everything it needs.


yeah i know. i'm gonna start washing my hair more and take care of it better..


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 20, 2015)

water rinsed and sealed with an oil..


----------



## faithVA (Jul 20, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> water rinsed and sealed with an oil..



How did your hair feel afterwards? Do you think this is something that will work for you?


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 20, 2015)

faithVA said:


> How did your hair feel afterwards? Do you think this is something that will work for you?



it felt soft when i applied the oil. kinda itchy though. probably. i'll see what happens.
i rinsed with cold water, is that bad? ...how many times do u water rinse btw?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 20, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> it felt soft when i applied the oil. probably. i'll see what happens.
> i rinsed with cold water, is that bad? ...how many times do u water rinse btw?



I don't know that its bad. It may be a bit unusual. You will have to see how it works for you. Usually warm water is used to open the hair cuticles and let the water penetrate the hair. Then people may follow up with a cold water rinse. It wouldn't work for me but it may work for you. 

I water rinse once a week. My hair tends to start drying out 2 days after a wash, so I water rinse on the 3rd or 4th day to get more moisture in my hair.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 20, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I don't know that its bad. It may be a bit unusual. You will have to see how it works for you. Usually warm water is used to open the hair cuticles and let the water penetrate the hair. Then people may follow up with a cold water rinse. It wouldn't work for me but it may work for you.
> 
> I water rinse once a week. My hair tends to start drying out 2 days after a wash, so I water rinse on the 3rd or 4th day to get more moisture in my hair.


ok.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 20, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Glad you are have a fabulous hair day. The bangs probably make you look mysterious and sexy.



Yeah @DarkJoy 
Bangs are flirty and sexy without even trying


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 20, 2015)

mshoneyfly said:


> Yeah @DarkJoy
> Bangs are flirty and sexy without even trying


Hello @mshoneyfly  haven't
seen you around these parts!


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 21, 2015)

I decided to try my hand at flexirods again but this time on an old stretched twistout.  I used SSI vanilla and coconut leavein, SSI buruti cream and Darcy's botanical gel.  We'll see if this set is picture worthy tomor or not.  LOL.


----------



## ForestRose (Jul 21, 2015)

So I'm still debating on what hair I should get. I'm definitely overthinking it too much though. I guess its coz I'm really not used to buying human hair so I don't want to go wrong. I may just treat myself to something a bit more expensive once I get paid. I barely spend money like that on myself so why not...


----------



## ForestRose (Jul 21, 2015)

Hair growth wise my hair is doing good. I've retained a full inch or more now and I have about 2 more inches of growth before I'm around my old length. Plus a trim, I'm on the right track. My only issue is straightening. I'm on a no heat challange so length checks are a bit difficult but I will consider doing one around the new year if I'm brave enough lol.


----------



## ForestRose (Jul 21, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> it felt soft when i applied the oil. kinda itchy though. probably. i'll see what happens.
> i rinsed with cold water, is that bad? ...how many times do u water rinse btw?


Some people do it with cold water to stimulate hair growth. Its up to you but either temperature won't do any harm.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 21, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> Hair growth wise my hair is doing good. I've retained a full inch or more now and I have about 2 more inches of growth before I'm around my old length. Plus a trim, I'm on the right track. My only issue is straightening. I'm on a no heat challange so length checks are a bit difficult but I will consider doing one around the new year if I'm brave enough lol.



There are many ways to do a length check so if you aren't feeling heat, skip it. Wherever the hair is wet is really a good estimate of where it is when straight. It's not exact but its close enough. After August I will just do length checks with rollersets. I was just being lazy the last few times and blow drying.


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 21, 2015)

Good morning ladies!

I planned on straightening in October, but I'm going to hold off until next year.. I'm thinking April.
I'll still do a Shea moisture color touch up in October though.

I ended up doing a flat twistout with Camille Rose Almond twisting Jai butter on slightly dampened sections with 10 twists for my friends charity event.

Here's what my hair looked like this weekend after some humidity:


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 21, 2015)

@DarkJoy 
Ive been lurkin' the whole time, lol...and cheering you guys on from the sidelines, of course. Got so excited about your cute bangs I was posting before I knew it


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 21, 2015)

not gonna make SL this year ...time to be realistic..oh well


----------



## faithVA (Jul 21, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> not gonna make SL this year ...time to be realistic..oh well



You have really been stressing over your hair the last week. What's going on? You are closer to SL than I am. I thought we were going to do this journey together. You still have 5 months and with proper care you can be very close. So what's going on with you?


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 21, 2015)

faithVA said:


> You have really been stressing over your hair the last week. What's going on? You are closer to SL than I am. I thought we were going to do this journey together. You still have 5 months and with proper care you can be very close. So what's going on with you?


i have been stressed out... i just feel like i will be stuck at this length forever..thats all..


----------



## faithVA (Jul 21, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> i have been stressed out... i just feel like i will be stuck at this length forever..thats all..



That usually means its time to put the hair away or find some type of distraction. 30 days ago you were excited about APL and now you are feeling down. That's a sign of too much hair focus.

Just stick to your regimen and don't take shortcuts and you will be fine. Take care of your hair for the next 5 months and you will be much happier.


----------



## InBloom (Jul 21, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> i have been stressed out... i just feel like i will be stuck at this length forever..thats all..[/QUOT]
> 
> 
> Simplifying a regimen will allow you to focus on actual trouble areas.  You've been experimenting a lot lately.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 21, 2015)

faithVA said:


> That usually means its time to put the hair away or find some type of distraction. 30 days ago you were excited about APL and now you are feeling down. That's a sign of too much hair focus.
> 
> Just stick to your regimen and don't take shortcuts and you will be fine. Take care of your hair for the next 5 months and you will be much happier.


yea. i'm just gonna leave my hair alone..thanks


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 21, 2015)

i know. thank u inbloom


----------



## faithVA (Jul 21, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> yea. i'm just gonna leave my hair alone..thanks



This season will pass. In a week or two you will feel better and be back on your game.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 21, 2015)

faithVA said:


> This season will pass. In a week or two you will feel better and be back on your game.


haha maybe i should leave this board for a bit since it IS the distraction..i learned some good things here though..


----------



## faithVA (Jul 21, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> haha maybe i should leave this board for a bit since it IS the distraction..i learned some good things here though..



If you need to do that then you should. Maybe drop in once a month to check in and stay on target.  You can also participate in some of the other sections like health or career. There is always plenty going on there.


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 21, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> So I'm still debating on what hair I should get. I'm definitely overthinking it too much though. I guess its coz I'm really not used to buying human hair so I don't want to go wrong. I may just treat myself to something a bit more expensive once I get paid. I barely spend money like that on myself so why not...



treat yo' self!


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 22, 2015)

Wenbev said:


> I decided to try my hand at flexirods again but this time on an old stretched twistout.  I used SSI vanilla and coconut leavein, SSI buruti cream and Darcy's botanical gel.  We'll see if this set is picture worthy tomor or not.  LOL.


 
and that flexirod set was a major FAIL!


----------



## ForestRose (Jul 23, 2015)

faithVA said:


> If you need to do that then you should. Maybe drop in once a month to check in and stay on target.  You can also participate in some of the other sections like health or career. There is always plenty going on there.


Your like a hair mother to us all!! You always give the best advice


----------



## ForestRose (Jul 23, 2015)

Wenbev said:


> and that flexirod set was a major FAIL!


Lol we've all been through that before.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 23, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> Your like a hair mother to us all!! You always give the best advice


Aw that's so sweet. No go clean your room young lady.  thanks


----------



## faithVA (Jul 23, 2015)

Wenbev said:


> and that flexirod set was a major FAIL!



What didn't work?

I have only done one once and I didn't install them correctly because they were pulling on my brain. Maybe your next install will be better. It may take a bit of practice. I've been sticking with perm rods since they are easier to install for me. But I have flexi rods and plan to try them when my hair is longer.


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 23, 2015)

faithVA said:


> What didn't work?
> 
> I have only done one once and I didn't install them correctly because they were pulling on my brain. Maybe your next install will be better. It may take a bit of practice. I've been sticking with perm rods since they are easier to install for me. But I have flexi rods and plan to try them when my hair is longer.


I've done them in the past with great results.  In retrospect, I think I twirled the hair around the rod too close so instead of creating an elongated spiral, my hair looked like a curly perm men would get in the 70s.   And the more I tried to stretch it, the frizzier it looked.  No bueno.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 23, 2015)

Wenbev said:


> I've done them in the past with great results.  In retrospect, I think I twirled the hair around the rod too close so instead of creating an elongated spiral, my hair looked like a curly perm men would get in the 70s.   And the more I tried to stretch it, the frizzier it looked.  No bueno.



hmm, That's good information about the technique. Didn't realize that is how it was done. Will keep that in mind.


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 23, 2015)

faithVA said:


> hmm, That's good information about the technique. Didn't realize that is how it was done. Will keep that in mind.


it seems there are many different ways to do it.  I just watched natural metra on youtube do a demo and hers is great.  I also think my sections were too big.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 24, 2015)

I tried water rinsing my twists several times this week. And I just can't seem to get it to work even when I try to seal with oil. My hair is drier at the end of the week than it would have been if I had done nothing to it at all. Today my hair is a mass of frizz. I refused to redo my hair last night. I may do something to it tonight.

My life would be so much easier if I could successfully rinse in twist.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 24, 2015)

PSing in crochet with bangs and side leave out unit lc.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 24, 2015)

Since I worked up a sweat cutting the grass, I decided to wash my hair. It feels so much better now. I used mud for 1.5 hours and then conditioned with Tresemme Undone. I put in 10 flat twists with CR Aloe Whip. I plan to cycle in the morning so I will wash my hair again tomorrow afternoon. My hair could use the extra water.


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 25, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I tried water rinsing my twists several times this week. And I just can't seem to get it to work even when I try to seal with oil. My hair is drier at the end of the week than it would have been if I had done nothing to it at all. Today my hair is a mass of frizz. I refused to redo my hair last night. I may do something to it tonight.
> 
> My life would be so much easier if I could successfully rinse in twist.


maybe try adding an oil to the twists first before rinsing, might help to keep the frizz down and lock in the moisture


----------



## faithVA (Jul 25, 2015)

Wenbev said:


> maybe try adding an oil to the twists first before rinsing, might help to keep the frizz down and lock in the moisture


Thanks, I will try it.


----------



## ForestRose (Jul 26, 2015)

Was gonna do some havana/Marley twists today but was too tired to wake up early and go out and but the hair. Will start it on Tuesday. Will buy the weave hair once the twists have grown out.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 26, 2015)

I "washed" my hair every day this weekend. My hair and scalp definitely needed the extra moisture. I wore a WNG yesterday and today and it turned out well. I rinsed it out this evening and put my flat twist back in to get me through the week. I think because I didn't let the wng dry out, my hair didn't suffer with tangles or SSKs. I'm going to have to journal what I did so I can try to repeat it later in the year.


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 28, 2015)

I did a protein treatment and trim yesterday. My last trim was in April.
Took off an inch all around. My ends feel nice, but my hair looks "choppy".

I will even things out next year (hopefully).


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 28, 2015)

Every 2 days I slather my cornrows with leave in and a butter . I plan to also water rinse 2x a week then slather. I also wash once a week then slather of course.

Funny. At nl and shorter the braids didnt hold up well so I was touching up every 2 weeks. Currently at 2 weeks and still as good as day 1.

Loving the ease of PSing right now.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 28, 2015)

Did a round of modified MHM today. I also did a protein treatment on my front hairline. 
Style-wise, I switched up my parting and did the same as last week- put two canerows in the front, with the rest loose.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 28, 2015)

water rinsing..so far my expierence ..soft and thicker hair


----------



## faithVA (Jul 28, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> water rinsing..so far my expierence ..soft and thicker hair



Good. I am glad that you are having a good experience with it. It's simple but I have found it is far more effective than almost anything else I have done.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 28, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Good. I am glad that you are having a good experience with it. It's simple but I have found it is far more effective than almost anything else I have done.


do u use shampoo?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 28, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> do u use shampoo?



Maybe once a month. My hair isn't crazy about too much shampoo. I usually use a mudwash.


----------



## jennifer30 (Jul 28, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Maybe once a month. My hair isn't crazy about too much shampoo. I usually use a mudwash.


what is a mudwash?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 28, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> what is a mudwash?



Its a cleanser made with some type of clay as its base. I typically make my own of clay, water and a little oil. My hair is very dry and the clay isn't as harsh on my hair.


----------



## Wenbev (Jul 31, 2015)

I am over due for a henna but feeling lazy.  sigh.


----------



## ForestRose (Aug 1, 2015)

Anyone who fingercombs for months and then decides to comb their hair and gets a load of hair in their comb?


----------



## BonBon (Aug 1, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> Anyone who fingercombs for months and then decides to comb their hair and gets a load of hair in their comb?



I get that. I have fine hair.


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 1, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> Anyone who fingercombs for months and then decides to comb their hair and gets a load of hair in their comb?


I had the opposite. When I started fingercombing I would get loads of hair until it finally tapered off.  
Are you combing whilst wet or with conditioner? or dry when you notice the hair in the comb?


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 1, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> Anyone who fingercombs for months and then decides to comb their hair and gets a load of hair in their comb?


Yes. Why I just stopped fingercombing. The ssk and knots (besides being super shrinky) from shed hair were atrocious. There were literally shed hairs wrapped around unshed hairs. I just comb now. Much better progress.


----------



## ForestRose (Aug 1, 2015)

Wenbev said:


> I had the opposite. When I started fingercombing I would get loads of hair until it finally tapered off.
> Are you combing whilst wet or with conditioner? or dry when you notice the hair in the comb?


I just did it once yesterday damp with DC and shea. I last did it before I put my marley twists in so around 2 and a half months. There was just a whole load of long strands coming out.


DarkJoy said:


> Yes. Why I just stopped fingercombing. The ssk and knots (besides being super shrinky) from shed hair were atrocious. There were literally shed hairs wrapped around unshed hairs. I just comb now. Much better progress.


I'm thinking about stopping too. Its making stretching a lot harder hence my ssks are atrocious too. I may stick to 50/50 so once a week or so.


----------



## jennifer30 (Aug 1, 2015)

august length checks? where r them pictures?..lol j/k


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 1, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> I just did it once yesterday damp with DC and shea. I last did it before I put my marley twists in so around 2 and a half months. There was just a whole load of long strands coming out.
> 
> I'm thinking about stopping too. Its making stretching a lot harder hence my ssks are atrocious too. I may stick to 50/50 so once a week or so.


I would think if you're seeing long hairs that sounds like shedding not breakage.  Have you tried tea or coffee rinses to slow the shed factor?


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 1, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> august length checks? where r them pictures?..lol j/k


I thought July was the check in month.  The next one isnt until October...


----------



## ForestRose (Aug 2, 2015)

Wenbev said:


> I would think if you're seeing long hairs that sounds like shedding not breakage.  Have you tried tea or coffee rinses to slow the shed factor?


It is shedding. And rinses probably won't help because its just get shed hair that I never get out. We lose 100 shed hairs a day and over 70 days that's about 7000 hairs lol.


----------



## ForestRose (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm gonna post some pictures soon. I said I would and haven't. So lazy lol. I've made a lot of progress.


----------



## jennifer30 (Aug 2, 2015)

Wenbev said:


> I thought July was the check in month.  The next one isnt until October...


ok..


----------



## faithVA (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm going to do an official length in September. I will blow dry the back at the end of August for another challenge.


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 2, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> It is shedding. And rinses probably won't help because its just get shed hair that I never get out. We lose 100 shed hairs a day and over 70 days that's about 7000 hairs lol.


Definitely agree.   But for me, I shed more than average in the summer and use tea rinses to help reduce the shed factor.  I was thinking you were seeing far more than normal...


----------



## faithVA (Aug 2, 2015)

Did a clay wash yesterday and did a water rinse tonight. Sealed with oil and a Shea butter blend. Doing a different flat twist style. Just a few more inches in the back and styling will be much easier.

Tried to do a puff yesterday but the back still is too short for it too look good. The front is much longer than the back.


----------



## jennifer30 (Aug 2, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Did a clay wash yesterday and did a water rinse tonight. Sealed with oil and a Shea butter blend. Doing a different flat twist style. Just a few more inches in the back and styling will be much easier.
> 
> Tried to do a puff yesterday but the back still is too short for it too look good. The front is much longer than the back.


you'll get it together.....


----------



## jennifer30 (Aug 3, 2015)

i had a growth spurt...i knew it would happen  i only need 4-6 inches in the back for apl..haha i know thats a lot...lol


----------



## faithVA (Aug 3, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> i had a growth spurt...i knew it would happen  i only need 4-6 inches in the back for apl..haha i know thats a lot...lol


Congratulations. How can you tell you had a growth spurt? I would love to have one but don't think I've had one in a few years.


----------



## ForestRose (Aug 3, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Did a clay wash yesterday and did a water rinse tonight. Sealed with oil and a Shea butter blend. Doing a different flat twist style. Just a few more inches in the back and styling will be much easier.
> 
> *Tried to do a puff yesterday but the back still is too short for it too look good. The front is much longer than the back.*


This is me. Its why I've refrained from doing ___out styles for so long.  I know the tapered look is in at the moment but on he it doesn't look right.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 3, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I'm going to do an official length in September. I will blow dry the back at the end of August for another challenge.



Yes to this.  My last LC was in June.  The next time I flat iron will be right after Labor Day.


----------



## jennifer30 (Aug 3, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Congratulations. How can you tell you had a growth spurt? I would love to have one but don't think I've had one in a few years.


 my hair grew a few inches in the back all of a sudden..


----------



## faithVA (Aug 3, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> my hair grew a few inches in the back all of a sudden..


Nice! Looking forward to your update pics


----------



## jennifer30 (Aug 3, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Nice! Looking forward to your update pics


yeah if only my hair could reach a certain length in the back..my hair was never long in the back..


----------



## naija24 (Aug 4, 2015)

hey ladies!! still around!!

took my weave out after 6 weeks. the heat and sweat was making me itch something fierce. no longer worth it.

but!! I think I'm on track still to hit SL this December.


----------



## naija24 (Aug 4, 2015)

i'm nervous though because I have maybe a good half inch to an inch of straight ends and it's not that cute


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 4, 2015)

naija24 said:


> i'm nervous though because I have maybe a good half inch to an inch of straight ends and it's not that cute


I thought you wanted to be a straight/heat trained (so I wouldn't think that would be problem). By flat ironing you run the risk of losing your curl pattern every time.


----------



## naija24 (Aug 4, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I thought you wanted to be a straight/heat trained (so I wouldn't think that would be problem). By flat ironing you run the risk of losing your curl pattern every time.



I did but it got expensive. Plus I am afraid stylists are using too much heat?  I'm planning to straighten my hair tonight at home because it just looks better straight to me, but I don't want my hair to be gross and dry and potentially start breaking, like a chemical free demarcation line.

My hair is just sooooooo thick. It's surprising. I'm seven months post and I want to see my length but at the same time I hear that your hair does better sans heat, so I feel torn.


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 4, 2015)

naija24 said:


> I did but it got expensive. I'm planning to straighten my hair tonight because it just looks better straight to me, but I don't want my hair to be gross and dry and potentially start breaking, like a chemical free demarcation line.


Have tried wearing your natural texture at all?  Different techniques results in different looks. Try different products watch some YouTube videos.  Are there any textured styles you like? There are several different options other than straightening.


----------



## naija24 (Aug 4, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Have tried wearing your natural texture at all?  Different techniques results in different looks. Try different products watch some YouTube videos.  Are there any textured styles you like? There are several different options other than straightening.



So, there are tons of textured styles I think are cute, but I feel like they require really long hair, otherwise it doesn't fit my face, which is fairly narrow. Stretched/straight are the most attractive styles to me.  I just want natural CBL hair   I feel like it's gonna take years. I have about three inches of hair straightened.


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 4, 2015)

naija24 said:


> So, there are tons of textured styles I think are cute, but I feel like they require really long hair, otherwise it doesn't fit my face, which is fairly narrow. Stretched/straight are the most attractive styles to me.  I just want natural CBL hair   I feel like it's gonna take years. I have about three  inches of hair straightened.


I had about that when I bc'd. I had never had short and didn't particularly care for short hair but I embraced because I choose to cut when I did. I did my research and decided I'm not sacrificing my future hair for how it looks now. I have a  lot of shrinkage but I'm definitely SL and I've found beauty in the stage I'm in now. I've found a style I'm happy with and feel I can grow in it. Keep in mind that hair grows everyday and how you treat it now determines what it will be down the road. So if you're noticing damage on your ends now they will be just as damaged once it grows out and you'll have cut what progress you've made down the road and end up not retaining as much as you could've in the long run.


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 5, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I thought you wanted to be a straight/heat trained (so I wouldn't think that would be problem). By flat ironing you run the risk of losing your curl pattern every time.



This is true @naija24, please use a protein or reconstructor before and after straightening your hair.  I was on that straight train too, but in the end I realized my hair was being punished and had to do a mini big chop because of the ends having heat damage.  Now, I do my own straightening, don't reuse heat after the initial blow and flat iron and my hair is doing well.  Maybe keep braids in until it gets to a length you are more comfortable with...


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 5, 2015)

naija24 said:


> So, there are tons of textured styles I think are cute, but I feel like they require really long hair, otherwise it doesn't fit my face, which is fairly narrow. Stretched/straight are the most attractive styles to me.  I just want natural CBL hair   I feel like it's gonna take years. I have about three inches of hair straightened.



@naija24 I hear you, have you tried stretching hair and doing a flexi rod? Or maybe a crotchet textured style that is similar to natural styles you like?


----------



## ForestRose (Aug 5, 2015)

naija24 said:


> So, there are tons of textured styles I think are cute, but I feel like they require really long hair, otherwise it doesn't fit my face, which is fairly narrow. Stretched/straight are the most attractive styles to me.  I just want natural CBL hair   I feel like it's gonna take years. I have about three inches of hair straightened.


In my opinion you should give the heat a break till you reach your first complete hair goal (SL). That way you can understand your hair better plus get better growth. I like straight natural styles too and I also desperately want to do a proper length check but I want to reach my hair goals quickly so I'm avoiding direct heat. (May use it on the strongest part of my hair with a weave leave out in the near future.)

You will most likely have to trim that off at some point unless you plan on continuous wearing your hair straight. But even then those natural hairstyles won't look good with 3 inches of straight hair.

Sometimes you have to be realistic with your hair goals. Hope you make the right choice for you. I know how hard it can be. I loved braidouts and would always get compliments on them by everyone but my hair was damaged and I had to cut. I hated it short but now it's growing at crazy speeds and I could reach my hair goal by the end of October. Only 3 months away. I don't particularly like the current short style but it serves a good purpose and I can use extensions to mix it up which I plan on doing in the coming week or so. Try and consider it


----------



## londonfog (Aug 6, 2015)

I finally took my second set of crochets out yesterday & watched some YouTube videos for natural cute short styles so that I can keep protective styling. I don't want to use any direct heat for a while. I washed & DC'd & air dried my hair in two buns to stretch & I'm rocking my first hairstyle at like 99% natural. I have about an inch of relaxed hair left at the end that
I'm not cutting yet because if I did then this lil bun would not stay put on my head (despite the 50/11 bobby pins I have in it)! Gotta work on thickening up theses edges & nape though!  

Gonna start back on my biotin vitamins & scalp massages now that my tresses are free from braids right now. I so missed washing my hair 2-3 times a week!


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 7, 2015)

@naija24 haven't heard from you in a couple days. Just checking on you. You've been on my mind. How's your hair since you removed the weave. I hope you're ok.


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 7, 2015)

I think I officially made it. I'm going to have to straighten to see, but I was about collarbone length 4 months ago, and it feels like it's grown a bit since. (Pics coming this weekend)


----------



## faithVA (Aug 7, 2015)

Whimsy said:


> I think I officially made it. I'm going to have to straighten to see, but I was about collarbone length 4 months ago, and it feels like it's grown a bit since. (Pics coming this weekend)


Collarbone is full SL. So if you were collarbone a few months ago you should be close to APL now.


----------



## naija24 (Aug 10, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> @naija24 haven't heard from you in a couple days. Just checking on you. You've been on my mind. How's your hair since you removed the weave. I hope you're ok.



Aww, so sweet! Thanks  My hair is great!! So glad I removed my weave. I feel sexier already. Found a Hair Cuttery near my house comprised of mostly black stylists so I can get a great press for just $35. Really happy about that, and so is my budget.


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 10, 2015)

Good to hear. Keep us posted.


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 10, 2015)

Decided to order a wig for the fall.
Found a synthetic, short one that looks 4b.

Happy dance! Planning on keeping my wash schedule and wiggin it + flat twists during the work week during the fall.. (really whenever it gets here im starting lol).. then rock "out" styles on the weekend.
Haven't worn a wig in almost a year. That was a good run.

Still planning on mini twisting every other month.

The wig:


----------



## ForestRose (Aug 11, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> Decided to order a wig for the fall.
> Found a synthetic, short one that looks 4b.
> 
> Happy dance! Planning on keeping my wash schedule and wiggin it + flat twists during the work week during the fall.. (really whenever it gets here im starting lol).. then rock "out" styles on the weekend.
> ...


This wig looks great. I'm still on the hunt for my natural looking wig. You ladies always find these diamonds in the rough. Please update us on how it holds up.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 11, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> Decided to order a wig for the fall.
> Found a synthetic, short one that looks 4b.
> 
> Happy dance! Planning on keeping my wash schedule and wiggin it + flat twists during the work week during the fall.. (really whenever it gets here im starting lol).. then rock "out" styles on the weekend.
> ...


Not able to watch at the moment. What is the name of the wig. From the little I can see it looks nice.


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 11, 2015)

Its a Sensationnel Wig *Chantel*
Everyone online  got it for under $22.00.  I had to HUNT for a solid black unit and paid 27.00 + shipping for it.

I purchased 2 units to rotate since its synthetic.


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 11, 2015)

I will!! I'd been eyeing this one since May. I should have bought it then because now its almost impossible to find one that's a solid dark color for the low$$.

I wanted to get the fingercomber unit, but the mixed review plus the $78 price tag for a synthetic keeps me away.
Already WASTED $60.0 With them on the angled bob unit. I got it for my mom and it came in looking like baby doll plastic hair. The website has some fraudulent filtered photos lol.



xxlalaxx said:


> This wig looks great. I'm still on the hunt for my natural looking wig. You ladies always find these diamonds in the rough. Please update us on how it holds up.


----------



## ForestRose (Aug 11, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> I will!! I'd been eyeing this one since May. I should have bought it then because now its almost impossible to find one that's a solid dark color for the low$$.
> 
> I wanted to get the fingercomber unit, but the mixed review plus the $78 price tag for a synthetic keeps me away.
> Already WASTED $60.0 With them on the angled bob unit. I got it for my mom and it came in looking like baby doll plastic hair. The website has some fraudulent filtered photos lol.


Wow thats horrible. Won't be buying from them then. I've spent months thinking about my next PS just because looking for decent hair is so difficult unless you have money to spare. I recently bought the kanubia 5 and wanted to curl it to make it kinkier. So I made a u part and tried to curl it to no avail because it was a loose curl and tangled a lot. I then tried to straighten it thinking that I could curl it after and it tangled still. So now its in the bin. I'm not even angry about the money its more the time wasted on it. I thought I was saved seeing as all the reviews on this hair are good.

I really hope you have better luck this time.


----------



## jennifer30 (Aug 11, 2015)

my hair has grown in the back, but how can i get it to grow faster?


----------



## ForestRose (Aug 13, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> my hair has grown in the back, but how can i get it to grow faster?


I'm trying to figure out the same thing. I read that there is a study that proves peppermint oil scientifically helps hair growths. Whether it will work or not, I don't know but I'm gonna implement it into my regimen.


----------



## ForestRose (Aug 13, 2015)

Finally getting around to uploading a pic of my crochet wig. I really liked it but the weave cap was way too obvious. Will definitely try normal crochet braids again in the near future.


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 13, 2015)

wash day today - currently prepooing with  SM manuka intensive mixed with sweet almond oil will wash out and flat twist with Darcy's sweet coca bean


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 14, 2015)

So going on vacay next weekend and taking these crochet braids out tonight. Dont want to get chlorine trapped in these cornrows.  Funny thing is its been about a month and normally im feeling rushed to take down because I missed playing in hair. This time? Nope. Havent missed her at all!


----------



## jennifer30 (Aug 15, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> I'm trying to figure out the same thing. I read that there is a study that proves peppermint oil scientifically helps hair growths. Whether it will work or not, I don't know but I'm gonna implement it into my regimen.


and where can i get peppermint oil...?


----------



## ForestRose (Aug 15, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> and where can i get peppermint oil...?


On Amazon would probably be your best. I would say herbal shops but they tend to be more expensive.  You also have to make sure it's diluted so you may have to buy a carrier oil too. A lot of people mention Rosemary oil as well. Does anyone have anymore advice? I stopped using growth aids on my roots ages ago so I'm not really sure about the current trends.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 15, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> On Amazon would probably be your best. I would say herbal shops but they tend to be more expensive.  You also have to make sure it's diluted so you may have to buy a carrier oil too. A lot of people mention Rosemary oil as well. Does anyone have anymore advice? I stopped using growth aids on my roots ages ago so I'm not really sure about the current trends.



I agree with what you have told her. Peppermint oil, rosemary and cedarwood are said to help with growth. They are all essential oils. You can find them online or at local health food stores or a whole foods if you have them. You want to dilute the essential oils in at least 2 to 4 oz of oil.

Or you can buy a growth oil online. Some ladies use NJoy's Growth oil which has sulfur in it. @jennifer30, you should check some of the older threads to see which growth oils people are using. You can read through one of my other challenges; 2 inches in 4 months to see what some of the other ladies planned to do to increase growth.

There are lots of things people do for growth.
1. Inversion method
2. Scalp massages
3. Sulfur
4. Essential Oils
5. Biotin
6. Hair and Nail vitamins
7. Drink more water
8. Increase protein intake


----------



## londonfog (Aug 15, 2015)

I didn't have much to post with those crochets in but I'm feeling myself now!  I absolutely love the texture of the natural portion of my hair (which is pretty much almost all of it) & glad that I made the switch!  3 years ago nobody could talk me into going natural.  I had to figure it out for myself. Enough of the mushy stuff! 

I bought some Nature's Bounty Hair, skin & Nails gummy vitamins the other day & plan on taking those along with my other vitamins. I've been massaging my edges & nape with JBCO to get them thicker & M/S the rest of my hair like everyday.  I've been using the same moisturizing DC since like 2012 & while it works decent enough (after adding a ton of olive oil), I decided to try something new. 

I picked up Shea Moisture's Manuka Honey & Mafura Oil Intensive Hydration Hair Masque & I also grabbed the Raw Shea Butter Deep Treatment Masque.  Ulta was having a sale on the Shea Moisture products.  They were BOGO 50% off.  Plus they gave me another $3.50 off for signing up with their rewards program so I paid $16.84 all together instead of $25+! I'm also going to revisit cowashing too.  The last time  I tried, I was relaxed & my hair felt weird after.  I'll cowash with a conditioner that I already have so I'm not buying up a bunch of products.


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 15, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> On Amazon would probably be your best. I would say herbal shops but they tend to be more expensive.  You also have to make sure it's diluted so you may have to buy a carrier oil too. A lot of people mention Rosemary oil as well. Does anyone have anymore advice? I stopped using growth aids on my roots ages ago so I'm not really sure about the current trends.





jennifer30 said:


> and where can i get peppermint oil...?



I swear by vitacost for essential oils.  Any essential oil use you would need to dilute in a carrier oil.  Dilution is necessary for some oils as essential oil can be too strong to put directly on the skin.  
This is a great website to get info on essential oils.
http://www.experience-essential-oils.com/essential-oils-for-hair.html
The author really breaks down what essential oils are good for body and hair as well as illnesses.  She breaks down a step further to hair type - oily dry etc
Good carrier oils are sweet almond, coconut, jojoba...
I've made prepoo oils  with coconut as the base and peppermint essential oil.  I added about 25 drops of the peppermint in a 8 oz jar of warmed coconut oil and let it sit outside for a day to "marinate"
I also made basil and rosemary coconut oil in the crockpot which was nice too. 
With any growth aid, consistency is the key.  You can't use something for a week and then stop.  Sorry for the long post


----------



## jennifer30 (Aug 15, 2015)

how many times can i use the oils? (once a week? etc.) and do i just rub it on the scalp? i just read about njoys growth oil..i might order it since it already has peppermint oil in it


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 16, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> how many times can i use the oils? (once a week? etc.) and do i just rub it on the scalp? i just read about njoys growth oil..i might order it since it already has peppermint oil in it


I just rub into my scalp.  There are different ways you can use it; as a prepoo, mixed in your dc, rubbing in before a scalp massage... It depends on what works for your hair and lifestyle.  
I  rub some oil into my scalp once a week as I always prepoo with it.  See what your hair/scalp likes.


----------



## ForestRose (Aug 16, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> how many times can i use the oils? (once a week? etc.) and do i just rub it on the scalp? i just read about njoys growth oil..i might order it since it already has peppermint oil in it


You can use it as many times as you want. As long as it's diluted then it's okay. From my experience of making my own lotions years ago the safe guideline is usually 1 ml per 100 ml. Any more than that and you won't be able to use it as often as it can cause irritation and allergies. A pre made one is probably the safest best. Does she not have guidelines on how to use it?


----------



## jennifer30 (Aug 16, 2015)

thanks lalaxx and wenbev. you guys are great...


----------



## londonfog (Aug 16, 2015)

So it appears that the Shea Moisture Manuka Honey & Mafura Oil Intensive Hydration Hair Masque was not all that hydrating for my hair.

Friday, I co-washed for the first time in like 2 years & my hair was super soft with tons of slip.  Then I applied the Hair Masque & put on a conditioning cap.  I didn't sit under the hair dryer & chose to just let it sit because I had work to do.  When I rinsed the DC out, my hair was tangled & daggone near matted right in the center of my head where my hair is the coarsest.  It was dry ALL OVER & my ends feel like little brillo pads!!  I put some leave-in & air dried it in 2 ponytails.  It was still super dry so I attempted to M/S & the moisturizer was disappearing as soon as it hit my hair!  I wrapped it up & went to bed thinking that it always feels better in the morning after, right? (Well at least mine usually does).  I woke up to man sized brillo pads instead of baby brillo pads!!  I applied every type of moisturizer that I have in my house, to my hair & was struggling with my little bun this morning for church!! Surprisingly, even my S Curl couldn't get it right. 

I looked at the ingredients for that DC  before I got to the register & saw something about some rice protein or something or another but I figured that it would only be a "small" amount of protein since apparently it is supposed to be a hydrating masque.  I guess it was just enough protein to piss my hair off since I'd already done a protein DC last week.  Looks like I'll be doing moisturizing DC's for the next few weeks. I'll revisit this one with some Olive oil in it maybe next month since I don't like to waste my money.


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 16, 2015)

londonfog said:


> So it appears that the Shea Moisture Manuka Honey & Mafura Oil Intensive Hydration Hair Masque was not all that hydrating for my hair.
> 
> Friday, I co-washed for the first time in like 2 years & my hair was super soft with tons of slip.  Then I applied the Hair Masque & put on a conditioning cap.  I didn't sit under the hair dryer & chose to just let it sit because I had work to do.  When I rinsed the DC out, my hair was tangled & daggone near matted right in the center of my head where my hair is the coarsest.  It was dry ALL OVER & my ends feel like little brillo pads!!  I put some leave-in & air dried it in 2 ponytails.  It was still super dry so I attempted to M/S & the moisturizer was disappearing as soon as it hit my hair!  I wrapped it up & went to bed thinking that it always feels better in the morning after, right? (Well at least mine usually does).  I woke up to man sized brillo pads instead of baby brillo pads!!  I applied every type of moisturizer that I have in my house, to my hair & was struggling with my little bun this morning for church!! Surprisingly, even my S Curl couldn't get it right.
> 
> I looked at the ingredients for that DC  before I got to the register & saw something about some rice protein or something or another but I figured that it would only be a "small" amount of protein since apparently it is supposed to be a hydrating masque.  I guess it was just enough protein to piss my hair off since I'd already done a protein DC last week.  Looks like I'll be doing moisturizing DC's for the next few weeks. I'll revisit this one with some Olive oil in it maybe next month since I don't like to waste my money.


 
That sucks! sorry you had such a terrible experience. I prefer the conditioner to the masque, maybe the protein is what my hair didn't like about it.  I had a similar experience when I added yogurt to my henna.  I just wanted to cry.


----------



## Evallusion (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks @faithVA  for getting me back online!!!! You're the best!

I've been MIA for a loooonnnnggggg time.  SO much has happened.  At the start of this challenge I was SL in most areas and CBL on the sides.  I was working on the crown and back of my hair.  After getting pregnant, I got Hyperemesis Gravidarum, among other things and spent a lot of time in and out of the hospital. Long story short, I didn't comb my hair for over a month and when I finally got the strength to do so, it was a matted mess.  So....I took the scissors and gave myself a ceaser--the day before my wedding.  Fun times.  Anyhow, I've got about an inch of hair that has been in waist length box braids for a month now.  They are slipping out and I'm finding braids everywhere. I'm due in a few weeks so I'm debating on whether I should try and keep them in until after delivery or just buy a wig.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 17, 2015)

Evallusion said:


> Thanks @faithVA  for getting me back online!!!! You're the best!
> 
> I've been MIA for a loooonnnnggggg time.  SO much has happened.  At the start of this challenge I was SL in most areas and CBL on the sides.  I was working on the crown and back of my hair.  After getting pregnant, I got Hyperemesis Gravidarum, among other things and spent a lot of time in and out of the hospital. Long story short, I didn't comb my hair for over a month and when I finally got the strength to do so, it was a matted mess.  So....I took the scissors and gave myself a ceaser--the day before my wedding.  Fun times.  Anyhow, I've got about an inch of hair that has been in waist length box braids for a month now.  They are slipping out and I'm finding braids everywhere. I'm due in a few weeks so I'm debating on whether I should try and keep them in until after delivery or just buy a wig.


Your welcome. Glad you are feeling better and congratulations on your wedding and your new addition.


----------



## jennifer30 (Aug 17, 2015)

after i wash in cornrows, would it be best to blow dry or air dry, so when i undo them, my hair wont tangle?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 17, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> after i wash in cornrows, would it be best to blow dry or air dry, so when i undo them, my hair wont tangle?



I don't know that it matters. The tangling usually happens due to the water not due to the drying. At least that is how it is for my hair.

With cornrows there shouldn't be a lot of tangling if you only leave them in for 2 or 3 weeks. You just have to remove shed hairs before you wash it loose.


----------



## jennifer30 (Aug 17, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I don't know that it matters. The tangling usually happens due to the water not due to the drying. At least that is how it is for my hair.
> 
> With cornrows there shouldn't be a lot of tangling if you only leave them in for 2 or 3 weeks. You just have to remove shed hairs before you wash it loose.


it only tangles when i undo them wet, here is a back shot..where am i at the moment? neck length? etc.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 17, 2015)

So there I was about to dust my ends. I pulled a chunk of hair from the sides and took a good look at the ends.... then realized i was pulling a chunk and hair from the sides and was looking at the ends!!!!!

I put the scissors down.  For now.


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 17, 2015)

Evallusion said:


> Thanks @faithVA  for getting me back online!!!! You're the best!
> 
> I've been MIA for a loooonnnnggggg time.  SO much has happened.  At the start of this challenge I was SL in most areas and CBL on the sides.  I was working on the crown and back of my hair.  After getting pregnant, I got Hyperemesis Gravidarum, among other things and spent a lot of time in and out of the hospital. Long story short, I didn't comb my hair for over a month and when I finally got the strength to do so, it was a matted mess.  So....I took the scissors and gave myself a ceaser--the day before my wedding.  Fun times.  Anyhow, I've got about an inch of hair that has been in waist length box braids for a month now.  They are slipping out and I'm finding braids everywhere. I'm due in a few weeks so I'm debating on whether I should try and keep them in until after delivery or just buy a wig.



Sending you hugs @Evallusion congrats on the wedding and hope you have a stress free and wonderful delivery. It will grow back!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 18, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> So there I was about to dust my ends. I pulled a chunk of hair from the sides and took a good look at the ends.... then realized i was pulling a chunk and hair from the sides and was looking at the ends!!!!!
> 
> I put the scissors down.  For now.


 Now where's the picture. Go ahead and snap that picture so we can see too.


----------



## ForestRose (Aug 18, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> it only tangles when i undo them wet, here is a back shot..where am i at the moment? neck length? etc.


I'd say grazing SL.


----------



## ForestRose (Aug 18, 2015)

Finally gonna put some twists in today. Gonna stick to a style that I know best. How do people wash there hair in twists?
I want to keep mine in for 2 months but I need to be able to wash it without it tangling whilst in the twists.


----------



## jennifer30 (Aug 18, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> I'd say grazing SL.


really


----------



## ForestRose (Aug 18, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> really


I'm not sure. I'm not an expert on lengths lol. I still don't know what my own length is. People seem to have varying definitions on SL though. Some people consider it just at the tip of the shoulder and some consider it CBL and further. Let's just say that when you start aiming for APL then you will be pretty certain that you are SL. That's what I'm gonna go by..


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Now where's the picture. Go ahead and snap that picture so we can see too.




I still gotta turn my eyes to the side a little but I can seeeeee my ends! Cant wait til I can pull them right to my nose. Will make seek an destroy so much easier

Eta. The crown is finally rounding the round back of my head and grazing the nape. I will probably call nape length for the crown in October. It'll be a while before I can pull the crown in front of my face to seek and destroy those ends


----------



## Kells (Aug 18, 2015)

I wanted to wait until the next length check to trim my ends, but they were on my nerves and I couldn't take it anymore, so I blow dried and trimmed a half inch today and thought I might as well post some pics to get an idea of where I am.
What do yall think? 
Do I still have a little while to go?


----------



## jennifer30 (Aug 18, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> I'm not sure. I'm not an expert on lengths lol. I still don't know what my own length is. People seem to have varying definitions on SL though. Some people consider it just at the tip of the shoulder and some consider it CBL and further. Let's just say that when you start aiming for APL then you will be pretty certain that you are SL. That's what I'm gonna go by..


ok..lol


----------



## jennifer30 (Aug 18, 2015)

Kells said:


> I wanted to wait until the next length check to trim my ends, but they were on my nerves and I couldn't take it anymore, so I blow dried and trimmed a half inch today and thought I might as well post some pics to get an idea of where I am.
> What do yall think?
> Do I still have a little while to go?
> View attachment 334959 View attachment 334963


you have some thick hair!..


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 18, 2015)

My wigs came in the mail mid-last week. Finally tried one on last night and after a little tailoring, its is perfect. yay.

I decided I'll start wearing and rotating the 2 starting Labor day weekend through the Winter.

I'll try to post pics tonight. 
It really mimics 4b hair. I can't wait till I have THAT much hair on my head.


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 18, 2015)

My hot head thermal heating cap DIED a fiery death Sunday night.

Don't know what I was thinking. *Doing too many things at once*

I came home late after driving to and from Austin and was obviously tired... but I wanted to dry condition my hair..

I stuck it in the microwave on 3 MINUTES (I usually do this but watch it and flip it every 1 minute for even heating) and then I proceeded to sort some clothes to throw into the washing machine and do some chores.. well I smelled something burning.. ran to my microwave when I realized I had *forgotten the hothead* .. and it was *ON FIRE.* *In my microwave*.
No.joke.

RIP. It was a good 3 year run.

I ended up overnight DCing.

This will force me to get back to using my steamer EVERY wash.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 18, 2015)

Beautiful! 
I think you can call it. 


Kells said:


> I wanted to wait until the next length check to trim my ends, but they were on my nerves and I couldn't take it anymore, so I blow dried and trimmed a half inch today and thought I might as well post some pics to get an idea of where I am.
> What do yall think?
> Do I still have a little while to go?
> View attachment 334959 View attachment 334963


----------



## Kells (Aug 18, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> you have some thick hair!..


You think so????
Girl, I think it just looks that way lol.
Thank you though, I'm gonna change up my regimen soon here to regain the thickness I lost wearing locks.


----------



## Kells (Aug 18, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Beautiful!
> I think you can call it.


Well then I'll call it, woohoo!!!
Finally! Thank you DJ.


----------



## jennifer30 (Aug 18, 2015)

Kells said:


> You think so????
> Girl, I think it just looks that way lol.
> Thank you though, I'm gonna change up my regimen soon here to regain the thickness I lost wearing locks.


yes


----------



## InBloom (Aug 18, 2015)

Kells said:


> I wanted to wait until the next length check to trim my ends, but they were on my nerves and I couldn't take it anymore, so I blow dried and trimmed a half inch today and thought I might as well post some pics to get an idea of where I am.
> What do yall think?
> Do I still have a little while to go?
> View attachment 334959 View attachment 334963




I'd claim it!!!


----------



## Kells (Aug 19, 2015)

InBloom said:


> I'd claim it!!!


Thank you Sis!


----------



## londonfog (Aug 19, 2015)

Wenbev said:


> That sucks! sorry you had such a terrible experience. I prefer the conditioner to the masque, maybe the protein is what my hair didn't like about it.  I had a similar experience when I added yogurt to my henna.  I just wanted to cry.



That was one of the reasons that I didn't like trying new products & sticking with my Elasta QP that I'd been using. I'm sitting under the hair dryer now while trying out the second conditioner that I bought from the Shea Moisture line. Hopefully this one is a keeper!


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 19, 2015)

Sorry you had that experience with the sm manuka. And yea that rice protein.... my hair loves it but...

Ive noticed ALL sm products have some type of protein which, for me, keeps them in the category of reconstructors. I think this is why they can be so hit or miss with ppl.



londonfog said:


> So it appears that the Shea Moisture Manuka Honey & Mafura Oil Intensive Hydration Hair Masque was not all that hydrating for my hair.
> 
> Friday, I co-washed for the first time in like 2 years & my hair was super soft with tons of slip.  Then I applied the Hair Masque & put on a conditioning cap.  I didn't sit under the hair dryer & chose to just let it sit because I had work to do.  When I rinsed the DC out, my hair was tangled & daggone near matted right in the center of my head where my hair is the coarsest.  It was dry ALL OVER & my ends feel like little brillo pads!!  I put some leave-in & air dried it in 2 ponytails.  It was still super dry so I attempted to M/S & the moisturizer was disappearing as soon as it hit my hair!  I wrapped it up & went to bed thinking that it always feels better in the morning after, right? (Well at least mine usually does).  I woke up to man sized brillo pads instead of baby brillo pads!!  I applied every type of moisturizer that I have in my house, to my hair & was struggling with my little bun this morning for church!! Surprisingly, even my S Curl couldn't get it right.
> 
> I looked at the ingredients for that DC  before I got to the register & saw something about some rice protein or something or another but I figured that it would only be a "small" amount of protein since apparently it is supposed to be a hydrating masque.  I guess it was just enough protein to piss my hair off since I'd already done a protein DC last week.  Looks like I'll be doing moisturizing DC's for the next few weeks. I'll revisit this one with some Olive oil in it maybe next month since I don't like to waste my money.


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 19, 2015)

Kells said:


> I wanted to wait until the next length check to trim my ends, but they were on my nerves and I couldn't take it anymore, so I blow dried and trimmed a half inch today and thought I might as well post some pics to get an idea of where I am.
> What do yall think?
> Do I still have a little while to go?
> View attachment 334959 View attachment 334963


Call it!


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 20, 2015)

My wig- visited my parents yesterday and my mom said "your hair always grows so fassst!" I was like nah its not mine. lol


----------



## Kells (Aug 20, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> My wig- visited my parents yesterday and my mom said "your hair always grows so fassst!" I was like nah its not mine. lol


Omg, so that's not "you"?
 It looks so natural! I was gonna say you're definitely SL stretched lol


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 20, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> My wig- visited my parents yesterday and my mom said "your hair always grows so fassst!" I was like nah its not mine. lol


Ok... so what wig is this?  I put them away almost 2 yrs ago now but....  

Where the Lank at?


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 20, 2015)

@DarkJoy Its a Sensationnel Wig named Chantel lol

It will be  a year in September since I've worn a wig. Found this sucker and decided I'm getting back on my wig game for my fall/winter style.

The link below was from when I posted in here the day I purchased it ( there is a YT video in there). It is super realistic looking. Can't wait to wear it starting Labor day weekend.

SL 2015


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 20, 2015)

LOL I wish!!


Kells said:


> Omg, so that's not "you"?
> It looks so natural! I was gonna say you're definitely SL stretched lol


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 20, 2015)

Ohh seeeeee, what i get for not paying attention! Thank you!

Wonder if chantel is at my local bss. 



yaya24 said:


> @DarkJoy Its a Sensationnel Wig named Chantel lol
> 
> It will be  a year in September since I've worn a wig. Found this sucker and decided I'm getting back on my wig game for my fall/winter style.
> 
> ...


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 20, 2015)

lol noooo.. this thread is active!! I would've missed it too. 
It would be nice if I could find this locally because online I was HUNTING for it. Then ended up paying more than I know I should have. Bought 2 so I should be good for a minute.



DarkJoy said:


> Ohh seeeeee, what i get for not paying attention! Thank you!
> 
> Wonder if chantel is at my local bss.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 22, 2015)

I took pictures for my 2 inches in 4 months challenge so posting here. Will still do a length check in September. But I will just rollerset for that one.

I can finally do 2 cornrows or flat twist  But only after I blow dry which I never do.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 22, 2015)

My nape is SL but the area right about my nape is just starting to graze SL. I want the area under my crown to be SL so that is what I'm shooting for. I'm getting there.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 22, 2015)

Excellent progress @faithVA


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 22, 2015)

Great work @faithVA


----------



## BonBon (Aug 22, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Ok... so what wig is this?  I put them away almost 2 yrs ago now but....
> 
> Where the Lank at?



Looks like sensationnel are doing a few that mimic 4a/b. Found this one called Neye


----------



## faithVA (Aug 22, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Excellent progress @faithVA





stephanie75miller said:


> Great work @faithVA



Thanks ladies.


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 23, 2015)

going thru my hair products stash.  Have way too much stuff.  Especially since I've been cowashing since November.  It seems I use more condish and oils but not too much heavy butters, stylers or liquid leave ins.  It seems less IS more.


----------



## naija24 (Aug 24, 2015)

so annoyed. i feel like my hair should be longer by now. it's already approaching september next week and i still feel like i'm ear length. when relaxed, i'd be neck length by now. What's going on????

I"m craving a relaxer to see my true length.


----------



## jennifer30 (Aug 24, 2015)

naija24 said:


> so annoyed. i feel like my hair should be longer by now. it's already approaching september next week and i still feel like i'm ear length. when relaxed, i'd be neck length by now. What's going on????
> 
> I"m craving a relaxer to see my true length.


your hair looks good on your photo..it fits you


----------



## naija24 (Aug 24, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> your hair looks good on your photo..it fits you



Thank you! But I really want to see how long it would take for my hair to be CBL as a natural. that's my challenge to myself.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 24, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Sorry you had that experience with the sm manuka. And yea that rice protein.... my hair loves it but...
> 
> Ive noticed ALL sm products have some type of protein which, for me, keeps them in the category of reconstructors. I think this is why they can be so hit or miss with ppl.



Thanks! It appears that my hair doesn't too much care for either of those Masques! I guess I'll stick to my old trusty buddy Elasta QP DPR 11+ mixed with some olive oil.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 24, 2015)

Today, I attempted to cowash but my hair felt gritty from product build up so I washed with an Organix sulfate free poo & then just conditioned real quick with a Cantu naturals conditioner ( I can never remember these names if the products aren't in front of me). 

I started trying the LOC method because my ends don't know how to act. They've been up in crochets for a whole year so playing around with different moisturizing techniques to see how they work.


----------



## jennifer30 (Aug 24, 2015)

the back of my hair grew 1/2 inch..


----------



## Guinan (Aug 26, 2015)

I'M BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've been gone for well over a month due to the membership issues. I miss yall so much!!! I will be posting like crazy due to the deprivation .

I will be posting my LC pics later today. I'm claiming APL. I desperately need a trim but I'm waiting until I straighen my hair in Oct/Nov. So far I've been dusting.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 26, 2015)

I intended to wash and do a blowout for a length check, but I couldn't stop admiring my curls.  Shrinkage is real.  I'll do a blowout next week. 

Today, I'm sporting my first wash n go.   The first pic is from Sunday of naked hair and the last two are after applying product (today).


----------



## Guinan (Aug 27, 2015)

August LC and sum pics of my twistout. I believe the styler that I used was goddess curls botanical gel.


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 27, 2015)

pelohello said:


> August LC and sum pics of my twistout. I believe the styler that I used was goddess curls botanical gel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## faithVA (Aug 27, 2015)

I put in 2 strand twists. Let's see if they last a week. If so then I will try wearing them for the rest of September.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm contemplating on installing some mini twists. This has been the longest I've ever gone without using direct heat. The last time I straightened my hair was at the end of April. I gave myself a mini dusting due to SSKs at my nape.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 30, 2015)

I co washed on Friday with Suave & decided to DC one more time with the Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Masque but this time I mixed a ton of olive oil in it & let it sit for about an hour.  When I rinsed, it was only decent but not the tangled & hard situation that I had to deal with last week. I won't be buying this again the price & to have to be mixed with olive oil & only to do an OK job. 

I did the LOC method & dried in 2 ponies. My hair absolutely loved this!! I did a regular M/S as usual On Saturday & Sunday & massaged my scalp with JBCO & my edges & nape with pine tar.  My hair is shiny & soft & my ends are tame!


----------



## jennifer30 (Aug 30, 2015)

i dont understand how i am not retaining, do i need to leave my protective styles in longer ?


----------



## Guinan (Aug 31, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> i dont understand how i am not retaining, do i need to leave my protective styles in longer ?



Why do you think your not retaining?


----------



## jennifer30 (Aug 31, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Why do you think your not retaining?


because  the sides have been stuck at the same length even though i see new growth..


----------



## InBloom (Aug 31, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> i dont understand how i am not retaining, do i need to leave my protective styles in longer ?




Maybe you'll notice length when your hair is straighter. I'm assuming it's shrunken...


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 1, 2015)

wash day today - did a prepoo with some random leftover condish, shampooed with yes to carrots, dc with ssi avocado, finished with darcys coco bean and eight twists


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 1, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> because  the sides have been stuck at the same length even though i see new growth..



For what period of time would you say you have been 'stuck'?


----------



## Guinan (Sep 1, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> because  the sides have been stuck at the same length even though i see new growth..



Do you know what's contributing to your lack of retention? I know I have issues with retention also; but the majority of it is my own fault. My issues is that I color my hair wayyyy too much, I rip out SSK's instead of cutting them out and I don't wash my hair as often as I should.


----------



## jennifer30 (Sep 1, 2015)

InBloom said:


> Maybe you'll notice length when your hair is straighter. I'm assuming it's shrunken...


probably so...


----------



## jennifer30 (Sep 1, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> For what period of time would you say you have been 'stuck'?


since may


----------



## jennifer30 (Sep 1, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Do you know what's contributing to your lack of retention? I know I have issues with retention also; but the majority of it is my own fault. My issues is that I color my hair wayyyy too much, I rip out SSK's instead of cutting them out and I don't wash my hair as often as I should.


maybe i comb it too much


----------



## Guinan (Sep 1, 2015)

I washed my hair today. I have got to start finger detangling prior to washing my hair. There was so much shed hair in the shower and I caused a couple of knots that I ripped out. Laziness is slowly destroying my hair


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 1, 2015)

@pelohello, maybe try adding an oil to your hair in sections before jumping in the shower.  I find that helps me with the detangling...


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 1, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> since may



In that same time frame,  I don't feel like my hair has grown/ retained that much either but I won't know until I do a comparison with my pics. I don't check my length until these times call for it. If I haven't retained much it's possibly due to the regular dustings and wash and go life I've been living. I won't make a judgment until I take pics.


----------



## jennifer30 (Sep 1, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> In that same time frame,  I don't feel like my hair has grown/ retained that much either but I won't know until I do a comparison with my pics. I don't check my length until these times call for it. If I haven't retained much it's possibly due to the regular dustings and wash and go life I've been living. I won't make a judgment until I take pics.



yup. you're probably right. hmmm  i wonder how many inches i get a year. probably 2. lol


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 2, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> yup. you're probably right. hmmm  i wonder how many inches i get a year. probably 2. lol



I can make some kind of assessment from a bald spot I had at the beginning of the year. The hair there is still very fine but now there's about 3 inches. So I'm hoping for a bit more all over, by the end of the year.


----------



## ForestRose (Sep 2, 2015)

So I haven't been on this thread as much but so I'm gonna do a quick update.

News is that I texturised my hair last week. I just got fed up with the maintenance of my hair and after only blowdrying my hair TWICE I was already starting to see breakage. The SSKs were not my friends and I was having to continuously dust my hair. At that point all I wanted was low maintenance hair. I didn't wasn't thinking about long hair anymore. So I went to a salon and texturiser made my hair a lot straighter than I would have liked. It still has texture and is getting slightly more curlier as the time goes on. I knew that when I decided to texturise that the risk of my hair becoming straight or having un-uniform curls was high so I wasn't too shocked.

What I was surprised about was the amount that the stylist cut off. Then again I didn't have any complaints as the hair she cut was loaded with SSKs and splits.

Right now not much is going on with my hair. My plan is to join the 2 inches in 4 months challange. I'm starting school this september so I want to keep on top of my hair journey. My goal right now is to keep it healthy hair.

What's everyone elses hair goals from now till december?


----------



## Guinan (Sep 2, 2015)

@xxlalaxx , Congrats!! do you remember what brand of texturizer your hair stylist used? I know when I was texlax, my hair would be straighter than I wanted but after a couple of washes I would notice my texture coming back. How often are you planning on texturizing your hair? Any Pics??!!?

As far as hair goals for December. My goal was to try to get to BSL, but now I think I need to change that goal. My new goal will be to try to maintain a healthy APL. I've been ripping SSK's and Knots like left and right. And at this rate I'm gonna be back at EL if I don't stop.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 2, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> yup. you're probably right. hmmm  i wonder how many inches i get a year. probably 2. lol



Are you taking pictures on a regular basis? At least quarterly? If not you really may not know if you are retaijing or not. Our minds deceive us about our hair length.

My hair seems the same to me as it was in March but my pictures tell a different story.

Patience and a steady regimen are our friends at this stage of the game.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 2, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> What's everyone elses hair goals from now till december?



No real goals. I plan to stick to a simple regimen, keep water rinsing every few days and rotate between two strand twist, flat twist and roller sets until the end of the year. I'm hoping to just cruise into SL by the end of the year.

I will probably dust at the end of this month and December but that's about it.

Feeling pretty good about my hair right now. Finally!


----------



## InBloom (Sep 2, 2015)

My hair goal remains the same for the rest of the year...making it to a full shoulder length and maybe just as tad longer on the last leg.  I find that my hair is getting longer, slowly and I am not very patient. The shape of my hair is changing and that's also how I know it's getting longer, but it feels as though it's taking forever. I also conclude that my neck is abnormally long...

I won't do too much experimenting because that's what gave me setbacks. I will be mindful of hidden proteins in conditioners because that also gave me setbacks. I've given up on coloring my grey hair with rinses and opting for natural alternatives for color.  It is a lost battle for me, but I'm going to embrace my grey strands as best I can. 

I'm looking forward to our next length check and hoping to be pleasantly surprised.

I now understand the feeling of hair anorexia.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 2, 2015)

Since you mentioned next length check, our next official length check is Oct 1 but since that is midweek feel free to post between Septembef 5th and October 3rd. Then we will be on our way to our last length check of the year.


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 2, 2015)

Congrats on your decision to do what works for you!!

My goal is to leave my hair alone and not to try anything new.
I wore my wig for all of 3 days and its just too hot in Texas for all of that.
I'll pull it back out in October.



xxlalaxx said:


> What's everyone elses hair goals from now till december?


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 2, 2015)

I will do my lc in October since I was a month late with the last one.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 2, 2015)

I've been wearing two strands for a week. They are doing well. I wanted to go 10 days but I'm not going to push it. I'm going to wear a twist out tomorrow and then wash tomorrow night.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 2, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> I will do my lc in October since I was a month late with the last one.


You sure you don't want to do Oct 1 then you will have almost 3 months before the next length check. If you do late October then you will only have 2 months


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 2, 2015)

faithVA said:


> You sure you don't want to do Oct 1 then you will have almost 3 months before the next length check. If you do late October then you will only have 2 months


Good point! Oct. 1 it is!


----------



## jennifer30 (Sep 2, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Are you taking pictures on a regular basis? At least quarterly?


nah


----------



## Guinan (Sep 2, 2015)

My wng was a no go today. I tried gel ec by botanical curls. It's supposed to be a mix of a gel and a serum. It made my hair soft but didn't provide enough hold. So I twisted the front and put the back into a navy bun. I slicked my edges with eco


----------



## faithVA (Sep 2, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> nah





jennifer30 said:


> nah



It really would help. When you take pictures you can really see the difference. Its something to consider.


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 2, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> So I haven't been on this thread as much but so I'm gonna do a quick update.
> 
> News is that I texturised my hair last week. I just got fed up with the maintenance of my hair and after only blowdrying my hair TWICE I was already starting to see breakage. The SSKs were not my friends and I was having to continuously dust my hair. At that point all I wanted was low maintenance hair. I didn't wasn't thinking about long hair anymore. So I went to a salon and texturiser made my hair a lot straighter than I would have liked. It still has texture and is getting slightly more curlier as the time goes on. I knew that when I decided to texturise that the risk of my hair becoming straight or having un-uniform curls was high so I wasn't too shocked.
> 
> ...


@xxlalaxx congrats on the texlax.  I hear you on low maint - that was one of the reasons I did it a couple years back.  BUT after the third texlax, I lost so much texture, I was basically relaxed  Definitely try and reverse a bit with a good protein treatment and communicate openly with your stylist about the goals for your hair as well as the amount of texture you would like.  
In terms of goals for the remainder of the year, I guess it would be retaining as much as I can and staying off of bandwagons.  I'll continue to cowash or water only wash 2-3x/week, dc 2-3x/month and henna every 4-6 weeks.  Congrats again and pics please!


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 2, 2015)

InBloom said:


> . I also conclude that my neck is abnormally long...



Girl you and me both!

and ms @pelohello I am in LOVE with your hair color!!!


----------



## jennifer30 (Sep 2, 2015)

faithVA said:


> It really would help. When you take pictures you can really see the difference. Its something to consider.


when i do take photos my hair seems shorter then real life.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 2, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> when i do take photos my hair seems shorter then real life.



That's OK. Don't compare the pictures to your hair, compare the pictures to previous pictures. Take a section of hair and pull it and snap a picture and then do the same thing the next time you take pictures so you are always comparing the same thing.

You just need a consistent way to measure your retention.

If you don't want to do pictures then you need to measure with a measuring tape and keep track.

Find something that works for you.


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 2, 2015)

Sitting under my steamer with a conditioner coctail. Mixed with all the stuff I will not repurchase. Decent stuff just planning on keeping it simple in 2016.
Shampooed first with my favorite new clarifying shampoo (SM Jamaican Black Castor Oil Strengthen Grow & Restore Shampoo).

Once I rinse this out I'll M&S and probably tension  blowdry..


----------



## jennifer30 (Sep 2, 2015)

faithVA said:


> That's OK. Don't compare the pictures to your hair, compare the pictures to previous pictures. Take a section of hair and pull it and snap a picture and then do the same thing the next time you take pictures so you are always comparing the same thing.
> 
> You just need a consistent way to measure your retention.
> 
> ...


oh yeah..i will try that.. to see whats going on here..haha


----------



## Guinan (Sep 3, 2015)

Wenbev said:


> Girl you and me both!
> 
> and ms @pelohello I am in LOVE with your hair color!!!



Thank you!!!! It took me a while to get adjusted to the light color, so that makes me feel good that I'm not the only one that Loves this color


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 3, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I took pictures for my 2 inches in 4 months challenge so posting here. Will still do a length check in September. But I will just rollerset for that one.
> 
> I can finally do 2 cornrows or flat twist  But only after I blow dry which I never do.
> 
> View attachment 335281 View attachment 335283 View attachment 335285


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 3, 2015)

xu93texas said:


> I intended to wash and do a blowout for a length check, but I couldn't stop admiring my curls.  Shrinkage is real.  I'll do a blowout next week.
> 
> Today, I'm sporting my first wash n go.   The first pic is from Sunday of naked hair and the last two are after applying product (today).
> 
> View attachment 335597 View attachment 335601 View attachment 335603


Pretty curls.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 3, 2015)

Cowashed tonight and switched to flat twist. Having in 2 strands was a nice break.

This year has been very productive. I have a good regimen and I think I have all of the products I need to get me through the end of this year and the first half of next. Now it's just time to be patient until that back grows out.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I have a few goals I would like to reach by the end of the  first quarter of 2015.
> 
> 1. I want to be able to do a puff.
> 
> ...


These were my goals for the 1st quarter of 2015. It took me until the 3rd quarter to be able to do 4 of the 5. I can technically do a puff but its horrible. 

In reality it will have taken me a full year to be able to pull these styles off successfully. I can do the styles on dry hair but not on wet hair which is my true goal.

This let's me know for 2016 that I need to add at least 6 months to my goals. I tend to be way too optimistic.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 4, 2015)

Got my hair dyed, blown out, trimmed(I'm a a little traumatized), roller set. I'm under the dryer now.  

I showed out a little so she didn't cut off much about a half an inch. I haven't gotten it trimmed since my bc last year so I know I needed to get trimmed.  I just want to keep all my progress. Oh well I'll post pictures when it's dry.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 4, 2015)

Here are a few pics. We're supposed to be going out tomorrow. I really wanted a roller set for some reason. I'm not really feeling it now. We shall see how I feel tomorrow once I separate the curls. I may be washing it out and doing my regular wash n go. It's what I prefer nowadays.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 5, 2015)

@stephanie75miller , wow, look at that shrinkage!! Did you end of seperating the curls or did you do a wng?


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 5, 2015)

pelohello said:


> @stephanie75miller , wow, look at that shrinkage!! Did you end of seperating the curls or did you do a wng?


I just threw my bonnet on and went to bed. I haven't separated yet.  I will separate this morning and decide then if I want to rewash.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 5, 2015)

Pictures are wonderful things. I took some today and compared them the some I took in May and I have managed to retain about 2inches or less in some spots (even with the wash and goes). I can't find my tape when I need it so figure is by eye. I will keep up with my monthly dustings (I take of a about 5mm). Now I hope this wig doesn't take out my hairline.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 6, 2015)

Wenbev said:


> @pelohello, maybe try adding an oil to your hair in sections before jumping in the shower.  I find that helps me with the detangling...


 
I took your advice yesterday; however, instead of an oil I used warmed shea butter. My hair detangled pretty easily and I didnt have to rip out any knots! I also realize that I have been detangling all wrong and thus causing the knots. When I would reach a snag, I would just continue to rip it through instead of stopping and untwineing the knot.


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 6, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I took your advice yesterday; however, instead of an oil I used warmed shea butter. My hair detangled pretty easily and I didnt have to rip out any knots! I also realize that I have been detangling all wrong and thus causing the knots. When I would reach a snag, I would just continue to rip it through instead of stopping and untwineing the knot.



yay!  I'm happy it worked out  I noticed if I skip this step now, my hair feels different and does not feel as moisturized between washing.  How did your hair feel after washing?


----------



## Guinan (Sep 6, 2015)

Wenbev said:


> yay!  I'm happy it worked out  I noticed if I skip this step now, my hair feels different and does not feel as moisturized between washing.  How did your hair feel after washing?



My hair felt really good and I had really good slippage. The only thing is it too my hair a long time to get wet.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 6, 2015)

FYI...Ladies, just in case I don't have access to this site tomorrow, I just wanted y'all to know that I might have to lurk for a couple of weeks if not longer if my membership issues aren't resolved tomorrow. I am having issues with paypal not accepting my LHCF payment. I believe it's b/c when I was locked out of LHCF for over a month I disputed the charges with my bank. Per LHCF, I had until this coming Monday to resolve the issue (but they can take over a month to resolve mines). So back to lurkdom I go... I didn't want anymore to think that I just vanished, lol.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 6, 2015)

@AbsyBlvd , AWESOME growth!!! Thank goodness for pics too, cause if not I sometimes feel like my hair is a TWA, lol


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 6, 2015)

pelohello said:


> FYI...Ladies, just in case I don't have access to this site tomorrow, I just wanted y'all to know that I might have to lurk for a couple of weeks if not longer if my membership issues aren't resolved tomorrow. I am having issues with paypal not accepting my LHCF payment. I believe it's b/c when I was locked out of LHCF for over a month I disputed the charges with my bank. Per LHCF, I had until this coming Monday to resolve the issue (but they can take over a month to resolve mines). So back to lurkdom I go... I didn't want anymore to think that I just vanished, lol.


That sucks. I hope they resolve it. The lack of communication is perplexing to me.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks @pelohello I feel the same. I was holding down my paranoia about not retaining anything but I was ready to blame it on the wash and goes and frequent dusting if I didn't lol when BAM!.. I get a nice surprise.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 6, 2015)

pelohello said:


> FYI...Ladies, just in case I don't have access to this site tomorrow, I just wanted y'all to know that I might have to lurk for a couple of weeks if not longer if my membership issues aren't resolved tomorrow. I am having issues with paypal not accepting my LHCF payment. I believe it's b/c when I was locked out of LHCF for over a month I disputed the charges with my bank. Per LHCF, I had until this coming Monday to resolve the issue (but they can take over a month to resolve mines). So back to lurkdom I go... I didn't want anymore to think that I just vanished, lol.



Good luck. I hope it is resolved soon. I wish I could help.


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 7, 2015)

SO's place for Labor Day BBQ.
Flat twist out-
10 flat twists on tension blown out hair. First misted with water then twisted with Camille Rose Almond Jai Twisting Butter.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 8, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> SO's place for Labor Day BBQ.
> Flat twist out-
> 10 flat twists on tension blown out hair. First misted with water then twisted with Camille Rose Almond Jai Twisting Butter.


Your style has a nice shape. Your hair is growing out nicely.


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 8, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Your style has a nice shape. Your hair is growing out nicely.


@faithVA thanks! Im trying not to become scissor happy. . But I have been trimming to keep the shape.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 8, 2015)

I did not like this roller set at all it looked a hot mess. I didn't even attempt to separate didn't want to go anywhere and didn't go anywhere until yesterday after I did my normal style. Here is my hair after my 12.64 mile humid/rainy / sweaty bike ride. I do like the trim and color salon did.  Otherwise  that salon visit was a bust. 

1st pic is during bike ride 
 

2nd pic is after bike ride before dinner
 
3rd and 4th pic are today 
 

Also I think I'm at sl again


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Sep 8, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I did not like this roller set at all it looked a hot mess. I didn't even attempt to separate didn't want to go anywhere and didn't go anywhere until yesterday after I did my normal style. Here is my hair after my 12.64 mile humid/rainy / sweaty bike ride. I do like the trim and color salon did.  Otherwise  that salon visit was a bust.
> 
> 1st pic is during bike ride
> View attachment 336711
> ...



very pretty hair!!


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks @KidneyBean86


----------



## londonfog (Sep 10, 2015)

Transitioning to natural has been a journey. I went ahead & trimmed of a few places where I still have relaxed hair in the back of my head & since there wasn't much left, the entire back of my head is now natural. I didn't do the top because it's more relaxed hair there.

I've found that my hair likes Cantu Natural hair products. I have the cream conditioner, curl activating cream, coconut curling cream, & leave-in conditioner.  Also, Keracare edge tamer & Eco styler do my edges serious justice! That doggone Keracare edge tamer is expensive though & I recently moved to a city that has absolutely no beauty supply stores so it's not easy to get. There is only a Sally's about 10 minutes away in another city & since they are in an area with mostly the front hand side, I apparently bought the last one 3 weeks ago!  They didn't even reorder when I bought that one! My old city had a beauty supply on every corner so I'd have to drive like 30 minutes away to get it. 

I'm looking for an alternative. Would anyone recommend CON edge control? This is less costly & I can grab it at the Walgreena or Walmart.


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 10, 2015)

I've heard great things about the keracare edge tamer.

I've heard good things about Design Essentials Edge Tamer and the curls passion fruit control paste. 

Both can be purchased at the bss, sallys and at Target.

I just let mine do what they do.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 11, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> I've heard great things about the keracare edge tamer.
> 
> I've heard good things about Design Essentials Edge Tamer and the curls passion fruit control paste.
> 
> ...



Thanks! I'll check these out, especially if they can be found more easily. I wish I could just let my edges be, but just like kids, if they going anywhere with me, they better behave!  I've been rocking a phony pony for a couple weeks now & I like for them to look decent when I leave the house. When I'm working from home, they chilling while I'm chilling! Lol! Thanks again!


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 11, 2015)

londonfog said:


> Thanks! I'll check these out, especially if they can be found more easily. I wish I could just let my edges be but just like kids, if they going anywhere with me, they better behave!  I've been rocking a phony pony for a couple weeks now & I like for them to look decent when I leave the house. When I'm working from home, they chilling while I'm chilling! Lol! Thanks again!


Once you finish transitioning you may find you won't need any edge tamer products. At least that's what happened with my hair once I bc'd. When I was transitioning they were always noticeable and all over the place now they seem to lay flat. All I do is wet and smooth with my hand (see pictures in previous post). Happy transitioning.


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 11, 2015)

Any suggestions on a twisting gel? (store bought). That doesn't cause breakage and doesn't leave residue/flakes?

I really like Camille Rose (CR) twisting jai, but I need something to layer over it for hold so the "out" can last at least for the weekend. 

Right now with water and CR I get 1 day :/ then I have to pin it back.

I reading online reviews for Cantu twisting gel.. but thought I'd ask you all for recs. TIA


----------



## ForestRose (Sep 11, 2015)

Sorry about the late reply. I had a "long" LCHF haitus but will hopefully post regularly now.


pelohello said:


> @xxlalaxx , Congrats!! do you remember what brand of texturizer your hair stylist used? I know when I was texlax, my hair would be straighter than I wanted but after a couple of washes I would notice my texture coming back. How often are you planning on texturizing your hair? Any Pics??!!?
> 
> As far as hair goals for December. My goal was to try to get to BSL, but now I think I need to change that goal. My new goal will be to try to maintain a healthy APL. I've been ripping SSK's and Knots like left and right. And at this rate I'm gonna be back at EL if I don't stop.


I used to just for me textue softener. I plan on texturising hopefully every 6 months. I'd love to do a year stretch but I'll see how things go. Becuase this is pretty new for me I'm just gonna go with the flow. for now. I really want to post a few pics up. I've been so lazy tbh. When I do post some pics I'm gonna try and get a lot together though because I have a few of my previous PSs as well. 


faithVA said:


> No real goals. I plan to stick to a simple regimen, keep water rinsing every few days and rotate between two strand twist, flat twist and roller sets until the end of the year. I'm hoping to just cruise into SL by the end of the year.
> 
> I will probably dust at the end of this month and December but that's about it.
> 
> Feeling pretty good about my hair right now. Finally!


I'm so happy for you. I can tell by your pics! 


yaya24 said:


> Congrats on your decision to do what works for you!!
> 
> My goal is to leave my hair alone and not to try anything new.
> I wore my wig for all of 3 days and its just too hot in Texas for all of that.
> I'll pull it back out in October.


Sounds like a good plan. Twists or braids are a good PS style if you don't want to horrible, hot weather + wig/weave issue.


Wenbev said:


> @xxlalaxx congrats on the texlax.  I hear you on low maint - that was one of the reasons I did it a couple years back.  BUT after the third texlax, I lost so much texture, I was basically relaxed  Definitely try and reverse a bit with a good protein treatment and communicate openly with your stylist about the goals for your hair as well as the amount of texture you would like.
> In terms of goals for the remainder of the year, I guess it would be retaining as much as I can and staying off of bandwagons.  I'll continue to cowash or water only wash 2-3x/week, dc 2-3x/month and henna every 4-6 weeks.  Congrats again and pics please!


Thank you . Low maintainence is so easy tbh. Still happy that breakage and shedding is minimal. I don't comb often either (once every few weeks) so I can monitor it easier too. Although I don't regret relaxing, I'm not gonna lie I do miss being natural already.


----------



## ForestRose (Sep 11, 2015)

All of you ladies look gorgeous. Hair or no hair you all look great!


----------



## londonfog (Sep 11, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Once you finish transitioning you may find you won't need any edge tamer products. At least that's what happened with my hair once I bc'd. When I was transitioning they were always noticeable and all over the place now they seem to lay flat. All I do is wet and smooth with my hand (see pictures in previous post). Happy transitioning.



Thank you much!  I sure hope they get tamed without using anymore tamer! Do yours stay layed day long? They sure are purty!  I work out too & without a headband they go right back to being insubordinate! The first time I tried to transition almost 2 years ago, they looked like baby Brillo pads attached to the sides of my face no matter how much conditioning & moisturing I did. I didn't make it past 7 months. This time around, they are more manageable & softer & look like lil soft afros instead of Brillo pads. I just hit 14 months post.


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 11, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> Any suggestions on a twisting gel? (store bought). That doesn't cause breakage and doesn't leave residue/flakes?
> 
> I really like Camille Rose (CR) twisting jai, but I need something to layer over it for hold so the "out" can last at least for the weekend.
> 
> ...



Its not a brick and mortar store but I really like Darcy's botanicals gel



xxlalaxx said:


> Thank you . Low maintainence is so easy tbh. Still happy that breakage and shedding is minimal. I don't comb often either (once every few weeks) so I can monitor it easier too. Although I don't regret relaxing, I'm not gonna lie I do miss being natural already.



I hear you on missing the natural, but now those twist outs are going to be so defined! A lot more options


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 11, 2015)

londonfog said:


> Thank you much!  I sure hope they get tamed without using anymore tamer! Do yours stay layed day long? They sure are purty!  I work out too & without a headband they go right back to being insubordinate! The first time I tried to transition almost 2 years ago, they looked like baby Brillo pads attached to the sides of my face no matter how much conditioning & moisturing I did. I didn't make it past 7 months. This time around, they are more manageable & softer & look like lil soft afros instead of Brillo pads. I just hit 14 months post.


Thank you. I don't wear anything on my head now while I workout. I'm a sweater especially in my scalp.  My hair stays the same. My edges stay down all day long. I don't add extra products. I do my hair on Sunday and I only let it get wet in shower enough to shake my curls out every morning. Go over to the fall/winter 
Wash n go challenge and check out my post
From today. I show what my hair looked like from Monday (this week I washed on Monday since I was of) today. I worked out everyday this week. On Monday as soon as I was done doing my hair we went on a 12.64 mile bike ride and my hair definitely wasn't even dry yet and my hair was able to last all week long. I was never able to do that while I was relaxed or transitioning. In fact during my transition I hated my hair I stayed having a halo of frizz (I felt so unattractive during my transition). I was so ready to chop when I got to 9 months. I started chopping random pieces I wanted to see my natural hair so bad. I lasted until 17 months and I chopped. Best decision I ever made. I feel that the permed hair was holding back my progress.


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 12, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Thank you. I don't wear anything on my head now while I workout. I'm a sweater especially in my scalp.  My hair stays the same. My edges stay down all day long. I don't add extra products. I do my hair on Sunday and I only let it get wet in shower enough to shake my curls out every morning. Go over to the fall/winter
> Wash n go challenge and check out my post
> From today. I show what my hair looked like from Monday (this week I washed on Monday since I was of) today. I worked out everyday this week. On Monday as soon as I was done doing my hair we went on a 12.64 mile bike ride and my hair definitely wasn't even dry yet and my hair was able to last all week long. I was never able to do that while I was relaxed or transitioning. In fact during my transition I hated my hair I stayed having a halo of frizz (I felt so unattractive during my transition). I was so ready to chop when I got to 9 months. I started chopping random pieces I wanted to see my natural hair so bad. I lasted until 17 months and I chopped. Best decision I ever made. I feel that the permed hair was holding back my progress.



You have such a great curl pattern and definition! I'll admit, I'm a bit curl envious.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 12, 2015)

I finanlly resolved my membership issues!!!!! I had to restore my paypal account.

Last week I highlighted my hair using bleach. I'm alittle disappointed. The color didnt really take on the ends. So I'm either gonna try again in a couple of months or go to the hair salon.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 12, 2015)

Wenbev said:


> You have such a great curl pattern and definition! I'll admit, I'm a bit curl envious.


Thank you for the compliment. Please don't envy me. All of our hair is different.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 12, 2015)

^^Welcome back. You came back rolling.


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 12, 2015)

Ended up buying eco styler krystal gel (no alcohol with a 10 hold) at cvs. It has pretty good reviews on the board.
I've honestly not been impressed with eco styler in the past (the evoo and argan versions both left a dull film or flakes)...but I took the plunge.  

I did my flat twists last night (damp with a little water then Camille Rose almond jai)  I then layered on the gel and flat twisted.

I'm cleaning my house now and have no intentions on unraveling until I leave this evening to catch the Mayweather fight.

So far I see no ugly dull film or flakes.. and I like the firmness of the hold by doing a touch test.

Fingers crossed the takedown results are good.


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 13, 2015)

Results of the gel are ok.
I did notice a little dullness. 

But I have SECOND DAY HAIR.
progress. Lol.

I think I'm going to add some hemp seed oil to the gel and see if that helps with the dullness.

Ill try that next friday.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 13, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> Results of the gel are ok.
> I did notice a little dullness.
> 
> But I have SECOND DAY HAIR.
> ...


 
My hair hates Eco stlyer gel for Wng's but it loves it on the edges. For wng's I really like watery gels. My favs are Camile rose curl maker and Botanical gelle


----------



## Guinan (Sep 13, 2015)

Hopefully this pic shows up. This is a pic of my recent attempt to put blonde highlights in my hair. I used loreal's highlighting kit; which contains bleach. For it to be a bleach it was very mild. This is still not the color I want but it will do.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 13, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Hopefully this pic shows up. This is a pic of my recent attempt to put blonde highlights in my hair. I used loreal's highlighting kit; which contains bleach. For it to be a bleach it was very mild. This is still not the color I want but it will do.


I like it. I would like to color lighter but I'm to chicken though.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 13, 2015)

I have a new go to style. Just doing 3 flat twist towards the back on each side. It should allow me to monitor my growth and retention over the next few months.

My ends definitely need a good dusting. I'm hoping to do a curlformer set this weekend and get it done.

Nothing else going on here.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 13, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I have a new go to style. Just doing 3 flat twist towards the back on each side. It should allow me to monitor my growth and retention over the next few months.
> 
> My ends definitely need a good dusting. I'm hoping to do a curlformer set this weekend and get it done.
> 
> Nothing else going on here.


Hey @faithVA are you flat twisting stretched, dry hair?  Are you doing a blowout?  What's your technique?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 13, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Hey @faithVA are you flat twisting stretched, dry hair?  Are you doing a blowout?  What's your technique?



No I'm lazy. I flat twist wet hair. I don't have the patience to let my hair dry and then and then style my hair after.


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 14, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Hopefully this pic shows up. This is a pic of my recent attempt to put blonde highlights in my hair. I used loreal's highlighting kit; which contains bleach. For it to be a bleach it was very mild. This is still not the color I want but it will do.


looks good


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 14, 2015)

did a quick wash with coconut oil first and rinsed with SM manuka. twisted in 4, yes I said 4,  and tshirt dried. Added some leftover random leave in condish and flat twisted in two.  I love quick washes.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 15, 2015)

I hope to re-purchase deva curl cleaning conditioner. I researched Ulta's website and it looks like they sale it. I think I'm going to alternate using deva curl and ACV.


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 16, 2015)

Tonight I will be shampooing and doing a protein treatment.
Haven't washed in exactly 2 weeks.

That's a major win.

Usually at this point my scalp is on fire.


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 16, 2015)

@pelohello hows the hold with the Curls Goddess Curls Botanical gelle?
(I'm only  guessing that's what you used based on Google). It has great reviews.

If not which botanical gel do you suggest (preferably something on ground).

skipping out on trying the the Camille Rose b/c it is getting mixed reviews online.. and I already have a Holy Grail with their expensive line.. lol


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Sep 16, 2015)

Well, it looks like I am back to SL. I've been having so much trouble with dryness and breakage.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 16, 2015)

O





yaya24 said:


> @pelohello hows the hold with the Curls Goddess Curls Botanical gelle?
> (I'm only  guessing that's what you used based on Google). It has great reviews.
> 
> If not which botanical gel do you suggest (preferably something on ground).
> ...


I know you tagged @pelohello but I've used it in the past with good results. My current wash n go was done with their more expensive jelly blueberry bliss control jelly I'm on day 3 and it's holding up great. Goddess curls is great and it's available all over at a reasonable price. Here is picture of my hair today
  By the way  I also love Camille rose curl maker.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 16, 2015)

KidneyBean86 said:


> Well, it looks like I am back to SL. I've been having so much trouble with dryness and breakage.


Oh @KidneyBean86 sorry to hear that. What are you using for moisture?


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 16, 2015)

@stephanie75miller

Yay!! Beautiful!

Thanks for the review.

Do you think either of the 3 products would work well for a twistout?

Wash and goes do not work for me. I end up with matted hair.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 16, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> @stephanie75miller
> 
> Yay!! Beautiful!
> 
> ...


Thanks. I can't do a twist out to save my life. Hopefully one of the other ladies can chime in.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 16, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> @pelohello hows the hold with the Curls Goddess Curls Botanical gelle?
> (I'm only  guessing that's what you used based on Google). It has great reviews.
> 
> If not which botanical gel do you suggest (preferably something on ground).
> ...



I love the goddess curls gelle. However, I like the Camille rose curl maker better than the goddess curls. They both work the same, but I get more use out of the Camille rose curl maker and my wng's last longer. The goddess curls has a stronger hold than the Camille rose. The goddess curls works AMAZING on twistouts!!!! It makes them VERY defined and last a lot longer. I actually prefer to use goddess curls for my twistouts than any other product.

I can see why Camille rose curl maker has mixed reviews. When I 1st used the product, I applied way too much and it left me with a VERY sticky transparent residue. Now I use very little of the product and have AWESOME results (pic in avatar, when hair is wet). Less is more with Camille rose. It still leaves me with alittle stickiness but not as bad when I 1st used the product.

ETA: I forgot to mention... IMO, I feel like the goddess curls is better for my scalp than the Camille rose curl maker. However, I prefer the results of the Camille rose than goddess curls; in regards to wng's. The Camille rose itches my scalp but it's not unbearable. I feel like with the Camille rose I def have to be more watchful for clogged pores.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 16, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> O
> I know you tagged @pelohello but I've used it in the past with good results. My current wash n go was done with their more expensive jelly blueberry bliss control jelly I'm on day 3 and it's holding up great. Goddess curls is great and it's available all over at a reasonable price. Here is picture of my hair today
> View attachment 337259 View attachment 337261 By the way  I also love Camille rose curl maker.



I'm going to have to try their blueberry bliss. I tried there cashmere gel and it's HORRIBLE/OK for wng's. It's a mix between gel and a custard. I think it will works wonders for a twistout or a curlformer set. For a wng, I wasn't able to have a wng that lasted more than 2days. It just doesn't provide enough hold; however, it made my hair SUPER SUPER shiney. The sheen was AMAZING.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 16, 2015)

KidneyBean86 said:


> Well, it looks like I am back to SL. I've been having so much trouble with dryness and breakage.


Any reason why? I hope you find the root cause and can stop it in its tracks.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 16, 2015)

I don't feel like washing my hair today, so I will do it tomorrow. I have my ACV ready, I just need to mix my conditioner together. I might finger detangle tonight, that way I'm not overwhelmed tomorrow. I was going to do a twistout after I washed my hair, but I just love the ease of a wng. Plus I have gotten so many compliments today (from people who haven't seen me in over a yr) about my wng, the length and the color! They were surprised about how much my hair grew. That def made me feel good. Sometimes it's hard for me to tell if my hair is indeed growing. Thank goodness for pics.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 16, 2015)

You ladies are  wealth of knowledge.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 16, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I'm going to have to try their blueberry bliss. I tried there cashmere gel and it's HORRIBLE/OK for wng's. It's a mix between gel and a custard. I think it will works wonders for a twistout or a curlformer set. For a wng, I wasn't able to have a wng that lasted more than 2days. It just doesn't provide enough hold; however, it made my hair SUPER SUPER shiney. The sheen was AMAZING.


I've never got around to trying the cashmere curls.  I happened to see the blueberry bliss this weekend and decided to pick it up. I probably won't purchase again because I feel like I get just as good results with the goddess curls. I actually have several bottles of goddess curls in my stash that I need to use. I really don't have any business buying any more new products.


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 16, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I love the goddess curls gelle. However, I like the Camille rose curl maker better than the goddess curls. They both work the same, but I get more use out of the Camille rose curl maker and my wng's last longer. The goddess curls has a stronger hold than the Camille rose. The goddess curls works AMAZING on twistouts!!!! It makes them VERY defined and last a lot longer. I actually prefer to use goddess curls for my twistouts than any other product.
> 
> I can see why Camille rose curl maker has mixed reviews. When I 1st used the product, I applied way too much and it left me with a VERY sticky transparent residue. Now I use very little of the product and have AWESOME results (pic in avatar, when hair is wet). Less is more with Camille rose. It still leaves me with alittle stickiness but not as bad when I 1st used the product.
> 
> ETA: I forgot to mention... IMO, I feel like the goddess curls is better for my scalp than the Camille rose curl maker. However, I prefer the results of the Camille rose than goddess curls; in regards to wng's. The Camille rose itches my scalp but it's not unbearable. I feel like with the Camille rose I def have to be more watchful for clogged pores.


Thanks lady!!!!!!


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Sep 16, 2015)

The Shea Moisture curl and styling milk. I've been sealing with shea butter and olive oil. Any suggestions on a moisturizing conditioner or how to put moisture bck into my hair?


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 16, 2015)

KidneyBean86 said:


> Well, it looks like I am back to SL. I've been having so much trouble with dryness and breakage.


Sorry to hear that...Have you tried cowashing and m/s ing daily? When was the last protein treat?
I'd also try a prepoo oil mix before the cowash...hth


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Sep 16, 2015)

Cowashing usually makes my scalp itch horribly. I don't think I've ever did a protein treatment. I used the ORS deep conditioner along with the eden body works coconut conditioner. Not sure if they are considered protein treatments though.


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 17, 2015)

KidneyBean86 said:


> Cowashing usually makes my scalp itch horribly. I don't think I've ever did a protein treatment. I used the ORS deep conditioner along with the eden body works coconut conditioner. Not sure if they are considered protein treatments though.



Maybe try a water only rinse mid week to introduce extra moisture?
I would look at a product that is a reconstructor and then follow with a deep moisturizer.  
good reconstructors in my arsenal 
Aphogee intensive 2 min reconstructor
giovanni reconstructor
she scent it okra reconstructor

If you are having alot of breakage, I would use 1-2x weekly for at least 2-3 weeks straight, then pull back to every 4-6 weeks until the breakage/dryness slows down.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 17, 2015)

KidneyBean86 said:


> The Shea Moisture curl and styling milk. I've been sealing with shea butter and olive oil. Any suggestions on a moisturizing conditioner or how to put moisture bck into my hair?


You may want to try laying off the Shea moisture(it just sits on topic my hair) and Shea butter and olive oil. Try clarifying to remove and build up then a protein treatment. Then use a really moisturizing conditioner and styler of your choice. I'm partial to as I am, Camille rose, mop top curly, kinky curl, goddess curls (I've paired this with various leave ins successfully). I usually pair a conditioner from my product line of choice and match it with a styler from the same line to avoid flaking. 
You may want to check out @almond eyes thread on her experiment with loc method here: https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/my-experimentation-with-loc-method-vs-lc-method.769385/


----------



## almond eyes (Sep 17, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> You may want to try laying off the Shea moisture(it just sits on topic my hair) and Shea butter and olive oil. Try clarifying to remove and build up then a protein treatment. Then use a really moisturizing conditioner and styler of your choice. I'm partial to as I am, Camille rose, mop top curly, kinky curl, goddess curls (I've paired this with various leave ins successfully). I usually pair a conditioner from my product line of choice and match it with a styler from the same line to avoid flaking.
> You may want to check out @almond eyes thread on her experiment with loc method here: https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/my-experimentation-with-loc-method-vs-lc-method.769385/





KidneyBean86 said:


> The Shea Moisture curl and styling milk. I've been sealing with shea butter and olive oil. Any suggestions on a moisturizing conditioner or how to put moisture bck into my hair?



Thanks guys!!!!!!!!

I am not anti oils, I think oils have their rightful place in terms of a finisher or making stretched or straight hair pliable, but I do not believe that extra oils are needed to moisturize hair and especially not to pair it with a product that already has those oils. 

I would use a spray bottle of water and then use the shea moisture curl and styling milk. I would not seal with shea butter and olive oil. I was doing that for the longest time and my hair would be dry and crispy in the mornings. 

If you find that your hair is still dry you may have to switch up from shea moisture. Shea moisture contains glycerin and depending on high up the glycerin is on the product list, it can draw water out of some women's hair. I think high porosity women are most effected. I loved loved loved me some Qhemet Biologics but had to stop using it because the glycerin did not agree with my hair and made it dry and greasy.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 17, 2015)

Got scared for thinning and didnt redo my crochets. My fine hair tends to break at part lines in left in too long. So.... In a holding pattern of the tuck n roll and twist or braid outs with the occasional snd. Nothing exciting. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 17, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Got scared for thinning and didnt redo my crochets. My fine hair tends to break at part lines in left in too long. So.... In a holding pattern of the tuck n roll and twist or braid outs with the occasional snd. Nothing exciting. Nothing to see here.


You made me think of this  I just saw it on Instagram


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 17, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> You made me think of this  I just saw it on Instagram View attachment 337369




Its true! Parting is a funny thing on fine hair. I used to keep a regular side part. Well it almost became a permanent part.  these last few weeks ive been moving the part maybe half inch on either side and alternating. Or not parting at all. Same with braiding or twisting up for the night. I got a cpl permanent parts! So now i move them around. Hoping they fill in eventually. Luckily they are only noticeable when I go to part my hair again. The area just falls open 

Sleeping with the tuck n roll is hopefully going to help.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 17, 2015)

IDK  why the middle top section of my head is always so tender. I noticed alittle more shedding in that area when I was detangling today. I always feel like there is a bald spot b/c sometimes that section feels sore, but when I check in the mirror there is no bald spot. I think the soreness is coming from when I scratch my scalp and I might be scratching too roughly.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 18, 2015)

OMG ya'll. I went to CVS yesterday and guess what they are selling now.


DEVA CURL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm super excited. Now I don't have to go to Ulta if I ever run out again. It's not the full line but it's good enough.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 18, 2015)

Did you just color? Maybe its irritation from that?



pelohello said:


> IDK  why the middle top section of my head is always so tender. I noticed alittle more shedding in that area when I was detangling today. I always feel like there is a bald spot b/c sometimes that section feels sore, but when I check in the mirror there is no bald spot. I think the soreness is coming from when I scratch my scalp and I might be scratching too roughly.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 18, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Did you just color? Maybe its irritation from that?



I don't think the irritation is from coloring, cause before coloring I would have the same issue; but worse (bleeding from scratching too hard). I'm gonna try rubbing my scalp when it itches instead of scratching it to death, lol.


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 18, 2015)

Got lazy and skipped wash day Wednesday night. Decided to eat and watch a movie instead.

Washed last night and did a protein treatment. I mixed some medium protein conditioners together (last bit of megatek, a little duotex and an ORS pack.. plus a cap of neutral protein filter).

Sat under my hooded dryer (for what felt like an eternity) and let it get hard like the Aphogee 2 step.. then took a chance and went to sleep with it on .. lol

Woke up this morning. Rinsed and put KeraCare humecto on while I showered. Rinsed.

*My hair feels fantastic.* I tension blowdried and did 2 large flat twists. I will do my 10 flat twists tonight for the weekend. I purchased the Curls Botanical gelle... so I'll see how that works out over my Camille rose twisting butter.​


----------



## faithVA (Sep 18, 2015)

pelohello said:


> OMG ya'll. I went to CVS yesterday and guess what they are selling now.
> 
> 
> DEVA CURL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm super excited. Now I don't have to go to Ulta if I ever run out again. It's not the full line but it's good enough.


Thanks for the heads up. I like the deva one conditioner.


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 20, 2015)

@pelohello This curls gel is legit!!

Yay the missing piece of the twistout puzzle for me is solved.

Perfect level of hold over my CR Almond Jai. I have zero flaking or dullness (in fact the shine is insane).

Thanks again for suggesting it.
I owe you dinner next time you visit the Dallas area!!


----------



## Guinan (Sep 20, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> @pelohello This curls gel is legit!!
> 
> Yay the missing piece of the twistout puzzle for me is solved.
> 
> ...



YAY!!!! I'm glad it worked out for you. Any pics??


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 20, 2015)

pelohello said:


> YAY!!!! I'm glad it worked out for you. Any pics??



I did my flat twists Friday. It also rained yesterday.
This pic is now after church and brunch on a patio. 2 days still good.


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 20, 2015)

... random***  I don't know why random words/sentences are larger fonts posting from my phone onto this forum.. 

Also apologies in advance for super large pics   .. I'm not going to bother with resizing them anymore. Lol.

Go Cowboys!!!!!


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 20, 2015)

I prefer the bigger pictures as it means I don't have to click on them to view. I view primarily on my phone


----------



## faithVA (Sep 21, 2015)

Last night I installed curlformers and gave myself a trim. I took off 1/2 inch to and inch. I took off 1/2 inch on each curl. Then I took off more per section while evening it out. 

Hopefully with this trim I can just do a light dusting in December or January. I lost some length but hopefully I can still make SL by the end of December.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 21, 2015)

@yaya24 , YASSSSSS!!! It came out beautifully!!!!

ummm... boo cowboys. E-A-G-L-E-S (even though we didn't win)


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 21, 2015)

@pelohello thanks!! 
I see you with those cowboy blue smileys  lol.


----------



## naija24 (Sep 22, 2015)

i feel like my hair is growing slower as a natural. i'm a good 1 inch behind usual growth. this is upsetting.


----------



## InBloom (Sep 22, 2015)

naija24 said:


> i feel like my hair is growing slower as a natural. i'm a good 1 inch behind usual growth. this is upsetting.




Keep shrinkage in mind


----------



## londonfog (Sep 22, 2015)

I had every intention on coming on here to post my lil twist out pic until I saw @yaya24 beautiful tresses!!  Girllllll, I'mma need you to post a pic of your twist when you do them so that I can see which direction I need these bad boys to go!  I've tried different ways & I still wind up having to put a headband on because she likes to do her own thang! I still feel fly but your twist out is flyer!  Go Saints!! Yeah I had to throw it in!


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 22, 2015)

feeling super hair lazy, really need to henna as these greys are waving hello to everyone   Steeped my tea and everything!  I may just use the tea as a final rinse on my cowash tonight...


----------



## faithVA (Sep 22, 2015)

Playing around with styling options since my hair is already stretched. I put bantu knots on the left side and flexi rods on the right. At this length bantu knots make curls that at are too tight. The flexi rods gave me nice big curls. Need to play around with them. I'm pretty sure I didn't install them correctly.

Took all of that out, put 4 flat twist in the back and put perm rods in the front. Will see how this holds up tomorrow.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 22, 2015)

I wish I knew how to make perm rods & flexi rods stay. I need to watch some more YouTube videos. I need training!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 23, 2015)

londonfog said:


> I wish I knew how to make perm rods & flexi rods stay. I need to watch some more YouTube videos. I need training!


 It's probably an issue with where you are placing your closure. 

With the perm rods make sure the rubber piece lies across the top of the hair as close to the root as possible.

With the flexi rod you want to bend the end so it lies across the top of the hair and ounces the hair between both pieces of the flexi rod.

It's hard to explain but when you look in the mirror while you do it I think you will understand. I had the same problem when I started.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 23, 2015)

I didn't do my perm rod set on wet hair. I don't think it will last through the day. I brought Bobby pins to work with me just in case.

I do like my perm rod set though. I don't like that I will have to rollerset it every other day to make it last. I love the way my twist look in the back.

I think I will just make the commitment to rollerset every other day.


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 23, 2015)

Awwe thanks!!! I'm sure yours look really good tooo !! You should post pics.
Funny thing is I DO have pictures of my twist "pattern".. but they are on my actual camera (vs. my phone) so that means I have to upload them to my laptop before sharing.
I'm working late and cooking dinner tonight, so as long as I'm not too tipsy/tired after *Empire* ...  I'll upload some pics from my camera to share for you. Otherwise it'll be tomorrow.. before HTGAWM. I'm sooo excited for the Fall TV and Football lineup. I just love this time of the year! 

To be honest the Saints are a great runner up to my cowboys lol



londonfog said:


> I had every intention on coming on here to post my lil twist out pic until I saw @yaya24 beautiful tresses!!  Girllllll, I'mma need you to post a pic of your twist when you do them so that I can see which direction I need these bad boys to go!  I've tried different ways & I still wind up having to put a headband on because she likes to do her own thang! I still feel fly but your twist out is flyer!  Go Saints!! Yeah I had to throw it in!


----------



## Guinan (Sep 24, 2015)

I desperately need to trim my ends. I've been doing mini S&D's but I need an actual trim. I haven't trimmed my ends since, I think, May. I think I'm going to cut off about 1/4 to 1/2 inch. I'm washing my hair today and finally using my deva curl cleaning conditioner!


----------



## Guinan (Sep 25, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I desperately need to trim my ends. I've been doing mini S&D's but I need an actual trim. I haven't trimmed my ends since, I think, May. I think I'm going to cut off about 1/4 to 1/2 inch. I'm washing my hair today and finally using my deva curl cleaning conditioner!



I'm considering flat ironing my hair so that I can REALLY see how much I need to cut off and so I can get a more accurate length check. I always trim my hair in a V shape, so it will be kinda difficult to do that any other way. I might consider curlformers though.


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 26, 2015)

@londonfog *sorry for the delayed pics of the flat twistout pattern I use. I just waited until I redid them last night. I realized that all of my prior pics I was in a bra. Lol

I flattwist and then do hanging bantu knots on the ends.*

Friday hair:




Dry finger detangling in process:






Parting (4 sections)







The pattern.

Left




Back




Right




Top/front


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 26, 2015)

thanks for sharing @yaya24 !

got rid of the lazy bug and henna'd my hair last night.  Added some cassia for the first time to experiment.  Will do again and add more.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 27, 2015)

Not doing much. Was supposed to wash my hair tonight but I was too tired. I took my twist down, moisturized with Alikay naturals leave-in and Giovanni leave-in and sealed with My Honey Child Type 4 Hair Crème. I put it back up into flat twist. It feels pretty good and should last fine until I wash on Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 28, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> @londonfog *sorry for the delayed pics of the flat twistout pattern I use. I just waited until I redid them last night. I realized that all of my prior pics I was in a bra. Lol
> 
> I flattwist and then do hanging bantu knots on the ends.*



Yaaaay!! Thank you so much! I didn't think to twist down the sides. I just kept doing the front all down towards my face! No wonder the curls kept sticking straight up when I would take them loose!  I think I'll be twisting for a minute until I see more growth & then go for something else!


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 30, 2015)

Wash night was supposed to be tomorrow but I HAD to wash yesterday.
My scalp was sooo itchy. 14 days might be too much for me. 9-10 days has been really my "max".

I don't want to change anything about this super easy regi, but I'm really thinking about going back to every 10 day washes..

I skipped the blowdry this go around.. and my ends did not act a fool *yay!* So I might go back to only using heat every other wash if I decide to increase my washings from  2x a month back to every 10 days.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 30, 2015)

Currently DCing. Ok, so I decided to go ahead and trim my ends w/o straightening. I trimmed my ends while I had my DC on and I went section by section. I cut about an inch all over and about 2 inches on my bangs. I wanted to create some dimension, so I cut alittle more in the front. I might cut some more, but I want to wait to see how my hair looks when it's styled. I just decided to cut it curly, cause I REALLY don't feel like straightening my hair anytime soon and plus my hair seems to be thriving w/o heat.

My hair already feels soooooo much better. I haven't trimmed since the end of April. I was about 1-2inches past APL, so with this trim I should be at APL (maybe a smidge above it). I feel like I have a fresh start at properly caring for my hair. I plan on trimming again in Jan. But when I trim in Jan, I think I'm going to go to a professional b/c I really want some dimension. Plus I plan on getting my hair professionally colored, so I mind as well get it professionally cut too.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 30, 2015)

Oh, I forgot to add that I plan on protective styling to the rest of the year. I still might do wng's but I think I'm no longer going to wear my wng's down everyday. I'm gonna take it back to when I was relaxed. I would NEVER wear my hair out everyday. I don't know why I thought I could wear it down everyday as a natural.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 1, 2015)

Throwback Thursday! !!!! I was gonna start a throwback Thursday thread but with the current flow of LHCF I didn't think there will be a lot of participation. Post sum pics of ur throwback hair!!! Any length, style or cut!!

I'll go 1st. My hair 2yrs ago. I was texlaxed at the time


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 1, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Throwback Thursday! !!!! I was gonna start a throwback Thursday thread but with the current flow of LHCF I didn't think there will be a lot of participation. Post sum pics of ur throwback hair!!! Any length, style or cut!!
> 
> I'll go 1st. My hair 2yrs ago. I was texlaxed at the time


You should do a thread. I think you would get participation. I think it would be fun. You hair is pretty in this picture


----------



## faithVA (Oct 1, 2015)

For some reason I thought there was already a thread like that within the past few months.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 1, 2015)

faithVA said:


> For some reason I thought there was already a thread like that within the past few months.




Awww..ima try to find that thread. I think I remember that thread! !


----------



## Guinan (Oct 1, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> You should do a thread. I think you would get participation. I think it would be fun. You hair is pretty in this picture



Thanks! ! I miss the length but I'm enjoying my length now. In fact I'm considering going shorter


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 1, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Thanks! ! I miss the length but I'm enjoying my length now. In fact I'm considering going shorter


I know what you mean I miss my length but I actually like my hair at the
Current length. I really want long hair however it's starting to take forever for me to do my hair. Washing and styling last fall/winter took less than an hour now it can take about an hour and a half.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 1, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I know what you mean I miss my length but I actually like my hair at the
> Current length. I really want long hair however it's starting to take forever for me to do my hair. Washing and styling last fall/winter took less than an hour now it can take about an hour and a half.



Yasss!! It's like I REALLY want long hair but I'm REALLY loving the manageability of the shorter length.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 2, 2015)

Getting my protective styling on

Got my hair in crown twists in the front and bun twists in the back. I'll try to upload a pic later on. I think my "wear" out day will be on Weds; which is usually my wash day.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 2, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Getting my protective styling on
> 
> Got my hair in crown twists in the front and bun twists in the back. I'll try to upload a pic later on. I think my "wear" out day will be on Weds; which is usually my wash day.


Please upload pictures of twists when you get the chance


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 2, 2015)

Since Fotki will not be getting my coins beginning Nov 1st, I've started the process of moving and deleting my old pics from their site.

I got to this pic and I was pumped!! *Yayyy*

The 2010 pic was 1 year and 2 months after I did my 1st bc and the 2011 pic was from my 2 year. This gives me an idea of a goal to set for this time next year.  Excited. Yay. Goals.


----------



## Wenbev (Oct 3, 2015)

need to post my LC...will do later

here it is - barring any setbacks I'm targeting end of the year for cbl


----------



## Guinan (Oct 3, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Please upload pictures of twists when you get the chance



Here ya go. I haven't done crown twist in a while. Def need to practice,  lol


----------



## Guinan (Oct 3, 2015)

Wenbev said:


> need to post my LC...will do later
> 
> here it is - barring any setbacks I'm targeting end of the year for cbl



Great progress!  

I forgot that this month is LC. I will upload mine next wed on my wash day


----------



## Guinan (Oct 4, 2015)

So I decided to wash my hair today. It was HORRIBLE It was sooo tangled. I have no idea why. The only things that were different was my prior protective style and that I had trimmed my hair last week. I did pre-poo by using a lot of shea butter, but I always do that w/'o any issues. My hair felt like it did before I discovered MHM. Fortunately the only breakage I noticed was on the right side of the middle of my hair. It almost felt like I had protein overload. But that's impossible cause I only use protein once a month and my hair didn't react this way last Wednesday. I washed my hair with Deva curl no-poo cleansing conditioner. I NEVER had any problems with it before. My curls were popping, but my hair felt stringy, tangled and when I applied my DC it felt like it wasn't absorbing into the cuticle.


I'm running back to MHM next week, so that I can figure out the culprit. I was so upset that I didn't even bother with a LC I currently have my DC on. I had planned on leaving it on for about an hr, but I may leave this bad boy on overnight. After that I'm doing a crown twist in the front and keeping my twists in the back but pinned up. I'll upload pics sometime this week.


----------



## Wenbev (Oct 4, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Here ya go. I haven't done crown twist in a while. Def need to practice,  lol



I like it! Cute way to wear hair up and ends in.

And speaking of MHM, I think its time to revisit.  I haven't done a clay wash in forever.  
I hope your hair sorts itself out with your overnight DC


----------



## ilong (Oct 4, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Throwback Thursday! !!!! I was gonna start a throwback Thursday thread but with the current flow of LHCF I didn't think there will be a lot of participation. Post sum pics of ur throwback hair!!! Any length, style or cut!!
> 
> I'll go 1st. My hair 2yrs ago. I was texlaxed at the time


@pelohello - I remember this picture.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 4, 2015)

I was thinking I would do more rollersets and 2 strand twists but tonight I decided I would just stick with flat twists. There are 12 more Sundays in the year so most of those I will just install flat twists unless its a special occasion. I can tell that I'm gaining some length because its a bit easier to do the flat twist style that I was doing in the summer. But I want to make sure I keep retaining so I don't want to get ahead of myself.

I tend to overestimate how much growth and retention I will get in 3 months. To counteract that I'm just going to prepare my mind that I will need to wear flat twist from now through the end of March before I will be comfortable wearing 2 strand twists or ready to wear a twist out. I'm hoping by spring I will be ready.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 4, 2015)

its FINALLY cooling down at night in TX.

This means I can start baggying at night.

I'll try out wigging it up starting tomorrow.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 8, 2015)

I bought some Kinky Curly Knot Today poo & some Goddess Curls this week & absolutely love them both! I also love my Suave for cowashing!

I fell asleep last night without retwisting my hair & had a box shaped fro when I woke up (despite wearing my bonnet) so I whipped out my emergency kit which is some moisturizer, Jbco, eco styler & CON perfect edges & put my hair in a "semi-not really struggling but it's still small" bun with a wide headband. I threw on some big earrings, big shades, lip gloss, mascara & cute scarf & headed to work.

I will be straightening my hair this weekend so I'll do a length check on Saturday morning & post.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2015)

Still wearing flat twist. As I was resisting last night I realized I want my flat twist long enough to hang down to right under my chin. That way I can wear a simple flat twist style without having to tuck them under. Not sure when I will get there. It probably means I have to be APL.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 9, 2015)

I didn't feel like doing anything to my hair; especially wash it. I am a firm believer that when you don't feel like doing your hair; Don't !. At least for me, cause I wont really put any effort in it. So yesterday, I just re-moisturized my hair and retwisted the front. I'll post pics later on. I'm loving the ease of this protective style!!

I completely forgot about throw back Thursday yesterday. I'll upload that later on too or I might save it for next Thursday.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 9, 2015)

londonfog said:


> I bought some Kinky Curly Knot Today poo & some Goddess Curls this week & absolutely love them both! I also love my Suave for cowashing!
> 
> I fell asleep last night without retwisting my hair & had a box shaped fro when I woke up (despite wearing my bonnet) so I whipped out my emergency kit which is some moisturizer, Jbco, eco styler & CON perfect edges & put my hair in a "semi-not really struggling but it's still small" bun with a wide headband. I threw on some big earrings, big shades, lip gloss, mascara & cute scarf & headed to work.
> 
> I will be straightening my hair this weekend so I'll do a length check on Saturday morning & post.



I've been wanting to straighten my hair. I also had planned to do it in October. It's just that everytime I think about all the stuff I would have to do to it; I just get sooo exhausted just thinking about it.

I love me some goddess curls too. I have yet to try the kinky knot stuff. One day I will. Out of the two which do you prefer better?


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 9, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I didn't feel like doing anything to my hair; especially wash it. I am a firm believer that when you don't feel like doing your hair; Don't !. At least for me, cause I wont really put any effort in it. So yesterday, I just re-moisturized my hair and retwisted the front. I'll post pics later on. I'm loving the ease of this protective style!!
> 
> I completely forgot about throw back Thursday yesterday. I'll upload that later on too or I might save it for next Thursday.


You can always post flash back Friday


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm  happy. wore wigs for an entire week.

I'll be coloring my hair tonight with SM color kit.
Probably blowdry it too.

I haven't flat ironed in f o r e v e r.
Might do that too if I'm up for it.

Tomorrow is my 1 year post BC -Anniversary!
This year 1st year was easy.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 9, 2015)

Congrats @yaya24 on your natural anniversary. You'll have to post pictures of your progress and your flat ironed hair.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks @stephanie75miller!!
I'll post pics if I end up flat ironing.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 9, 2015)

Pics of my protective style


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 10, 2015)

Meh. Did not end up coloring my hair.

I felt like my hair had a bunch of product on it. I want the black to really stick. 

Opted for a shampoo and steam instead.

Im sitting under my steamer now.

Ill color it Tuesday night since I'm off Wed -Fri next week (Birthday holiday).


----------



## jennifer30 (Oct 10, 2015)

water rinsed and applied olive oil over my cornrows


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 11, 2015)

Hey ladies! I haven't posted in awhile! I'm still rocking my fade. I just got a hair cut. I'm still rocking the purple in the front too. I am letting the top grow out now. Thought about doing some kinky twists or yarn. I may do that next month. This style is really low maintenance for me. I can literally get showered and dressed for work in 20 mins!


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 11, 2015)

I've been steady on my journey of hair laziness.  My hair (slathered in a conditioner I don't like to leave in) has been in two makeshift canerows, under a baggy for the past week...ok it could be a fair bit longer . The time has flown by and I don't know why I am punishing myself (oh the detangling) with this behaviour but I am not about to start playing in my hair when I just have not been bothered lately. 
I will fix up tomorrow. I'm starting to itch lol.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 11, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I've been wanting to straighten my hair. I also had planned to do it in October. It's just that everytime I think about all the stuff I would have to do to it; I just get sooo exhausted just thinking about it.
> 
> I love me some goddess curls too. I have yet to try the kinky knot stuff. One day I will. Out of the two which do you prefer better?



The Kinky Curly was the shampoo so I used it to wash & the Goddess Curls I used for a twist out. I hadn't gotten to use the Kinky Curly curling product yet but I will be purchasing it soon to try it out. The Goddess Curls was my best twist out yet.  I follow their page on IG. @frizzfreecurls.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 11, 2015)

I haven't posted a LC in forever. So I did a length check with wet hair prior to straightening then I did one after I straightened & clipped some ends which was badly needed. The pic on the left is from Friday morning when I washed & the pic on the right was this evening. I didn't want to do one after only trimming because I wanted to see my progress in order to know where I had gotten. I'm hoping to be at least SL in the back by Dec 31st!

Editing to add: I went to a wedding reception on Saturday & slipped across the restaurant floor & fell on my wrist. She hurts like he!! I had to leave from there & go directly to the Urgent care. I almost felt embarrassed because my first thought was "how am I gone get my twist outs done?!" The diagnosis was a sprain so thank God that is all but I have to wear a wrist brace because rotating my wrist feels awful!


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 11, 2015)

@londonfog

Ouch!! Glad it was only a sprain. Wishing you a speedy recovery.

Nice length chk! Yay for progress!


----------



## Wenbev (Oct 11, 2015)

Decided to prepoo tonight for about 90 min.  Using SSI moisture riche conditioner and a biotin conditioner (protein) mixed with sweet almond oil.  Will wash out and t shirt dry in two flat twists before lights out.

Will also do a modified MHM Tuesday night.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 12, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> @londonfog
> 
> Ouch!! Glad it was only a sprain. Wishing you a speedy recovery.
> 
> Nice length chk! Yay for progress!


Thank you much!


----------



## Guinan (Oct 12, 2015)

After seeing this utube video, I now NEED flexi rods to do this style. Flexi rods are just so expensive. And I would probably need 40-50 rods.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 12, 2015)

pelohello said:


> After seeing this utube video, I now NEED flexi rods to do this style. Flexi rods are just so expensive. And I would probably need 40-50 rods.


Check Amazon Soft 'N Style 60 Piece Rubber Rod Set https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000NJJFBI/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_gj8gwbMWX24N9


----------



## Guinan (Oct 12, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> Check Amazon Soft 'N Style 60 Piece Rubber Rod Set https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000NJJFBI/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_gj8gwbMWX24N9
> View attachment 339643



OMG!! Thank you so much for posting this!!! I will def buy them!!!! I cant wait to try using them. They seem easier to install than curlformers


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 12, 2015)

pelohello said:


> OMG!! Thank you so much for posting this!!! I will def buy them!!!! I cant wait to try using them. They seem easier to install than curlformers


Your welcome. They hurt to sleep on, but curlformers hurt as well.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Oct 12, 2015)

I need a trim badly. I'll do it after I flat-iron the rest of my hair tomorrow.


----------



## Wenbev (Oct 13, 2015)

ended up doing a cherry lola with conditioner instead of yogurt as my hair hates it.  washed it out with SM manuka and flat twisted in 6 in the shower.  My hair feels great. Tomor I will attempt to clay rinse and dc.​


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 13, 2015)

Sitting under my hooded dryer with this SM black dye.

10 more minutes. ..


----------



## Guinan (Oct 14, 2015)

I MUST wash my hair, I MUST wash my hair! I havent washed my hair in about 2weeks. On the plus side, I've had my protective style in. I have been putting off on washing my hair ever since that dreadful wash day. But I cant keep putting it off.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 14, 2015)

Wenbev said:


> ended up doing a cherry lola with conditioner instead of yogurt as my hair hates it.  washed it out with SM manuka and flat twisted in 6 in the shower.  My hair feels great. Tomor I will attempt to clay rinse and dc.​


That's a good idea. I may try that one day.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 14, 2015)

Hendigo 
Wash
DC
Seek n destroy
Tuck n roll
M/S every 2 days 
*YAWN*

I was so bored I bought a hooded dryer. Now I put in silk elements heat protection, flat twist to stretch  and sit under the dryer.  Needed some dang variety. I do enjoy the extra stretch the heat provides. Less ssk.

The upside is that I can now wear a comb for my tuck n roll without the teeth showing through.  I tried last year but  it was too short and low density for hair candy.  Slowly moving up!


----------



## Chula (Oct 14, 2015)

When I started this challenge earlier this year, I was going hard. But I've had some serious situations this year that have brought a lot of stress. This stress caused setbacks. I'm realizing that some of my setbacks were probably from an iron deficiency too So I've decided to go natural. Hopefully that will help.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 15, 2015)

Chula said:


> When I started this challenge earlier this year, I was going hard. But I've had some serious situations this year that have brought a lot of stress. This stress caused setbacks. I'm realizing that some of my setbacks were probably from an iron deficiency too So I've decided to go natural. Hopefully that will help.



 Hope you are feeling better now and more relaxed. Welcome to the natural side.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 15, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Hendigo
> Wash
> DC
> Seek n destroy
> ...



It's good to have some progress. Every little bit helps.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 15, 2015)

Finally got around to doing something to my hair. I didn't even spritz it during the past week  Tonight I just did a water rinse and cowashed with some sample conditioners I had lying around. Put her right back into flat twist. I will wash again on Sunday.

Not much to report. Seeing some growth but I think my hair will just be grazing SL by December. The very front is just below my lip. My crown has just passed the top of my ear but doesn't reach the bottom of my ear yet.

I still have a ways to go before a twist out looks like something other than a fro. Just going to hang in there.


----------



## Wenbev (Oct 15, 2015)

didnt do part 2 with the clay tonight.  Will shoot for this weekend.  Will see about day 2 hair tho


----------



## InBloom (Oct 15, 2015)

Been trying rhassoul clay, Brahmi/Amla oil and more essential oils for my hair.  So far, so good.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 15, 2015)

I had some BREAKAGE near my nape. I did a trim near the shorter areas to get rid of the "bad" ends plus I cut 1 inch off all around. My hair is soooo uneven. I started the year off uneven and I'm ending the year off the same way.

I really need to get a professional "scissor happy stylist" trim to kick off year 2.

I'm thinking January 2016... that or its time to start getting cornrows monthly like I did my first natural journey.. until I get to APL. 

Some things I have to be consistent with for the rest of the year: 
vitamins, tension blowdrying, protein treatments and moisturizing. 

The back of my hair is soo fine. Its unlike the rest of my 4c hair, and I really need to research how to take care of it to prevent breakage.


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 15, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I MUST wash my hair, I MUST wash my hair! I havent washed my hair in about 2weeks. On the plus side, I've had my protective style in. I have been putting off on washing my hair ever since that dreadful wash day. But I cant keep putting it off.



Get washing!lol
I did the same as you, and was putting off washing my hair for fear of tangles and a hard time. Thankfully there was nothing to worry about.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 15, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> I had some BREAKAGE near my nape. I did a trim near the shorter areas to get rid of the "bad" ends plus I cut 1 inch off all around. My hair is soooo uneven. I started the year off uneven and I'm ending the year off the same way.
> 
> I really need to get a professional "scissor happy stylist" trim to kick off year 2.
> 
> ...


If your going to wear cornrows just leave it uneven. Even it out when you get to APL.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 15, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Get washing!lol
> I did the same as you, and was putting off washing my hair for fear of tangles and a hard time. Thankfully there was nothing to worry about.



I washed my hair yesterday! !!!! Same as you there was nothing to worry about.

I think my tangles from the last time I washed my hair was from lack of protein. So yesterday I rinsed, ACV, protein and then DC. I had no problems!


----------



## Guinan (Oct 15, 2015)

I have my hair in a mini side popudour(sp) and a bun. I'll try to upload pics later on.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 15, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> I had some BREAKAGE near my nape. I did a trim near the shorter areas to get rid of the "bad" ends plus I cut 1 inch off all around. My hair is soooo uneven. I started the year off uneven and I'm ending the year off the same way.
> 
> I really need to get a professional "scissor happy stylist" trim to kick off year 2.
> 
> ...


Fine 4c is no joke. I have similar issues though its my crown that act a fool. The nape retains well though. Its a constant ssk battle but we will win the war!


----------



## Guinan (Oct 15, 2015)

I forgot that it's throwback Thursday! !

This was my hair about 5yrs ago. I absolutely LOVED my hair then. It was texlaxed and jet black. I had page boy bangs and an asymmetrical bob.

This is the hair that I eventually plan on going back too, but a little shorter in the back.

ETA: Too late


----------



## Love2Live (Oct 16, 2015)

I haven't check in since early July but a lot has been going on. My uncle was killed on his motorcycle by a hit and run. I got engaged in my birthday. Business was picking up more (realtor) and I have been a big ball of emotions since July but my hair has been a trooper through it  all. I had some headshots done today so I got my hair pressed and I was so happy that my hair is pretty much grazing my shoulders even though she cut about 1/2 inch. Top pic is July 9 and the bottom pic is today


----------



## ForestRose (Oct 19, 2015)

Finally here with a length check and texture shot.

Its been about 8 weeks since my relaxer but I must've taken these pics at the 6th week mark or so.
   
As you can see the last picture my edges are becoming thin again. They were really thin earlier on this year then thicken up but have now become thinner again. I think its a combination of me getting the relaxer and using the edge control (and bristle brush) on such a frequent basis. Right now I'm giving the edge control a bit of a break and keeping it to once a week or so. Hopefully that helps thicken then up. 

Other than that I'm also thinking about getting some coarse yaki clip ins. I want longer hair and seeing as my hair is pretty straight I've had to face the fact that I can't wear curly hair and have my leave out blend (my texturised hair just loosens). I know straight hair would be a lot easier to blend then curly hair so I'll see how I feel. If I get them then I will update. 

My current go to hair style is a bun at the back and a curly braidout fringe (or bangs). I get to many compliments on it. More than I ever expected. So my texturised hair has been pretty great so far and low maintainance. Thank you everyone for your advice. SO happy my hair journey is on the right track at the moment


----------



## ForestRose (Oct 19, 2015)

Time to go through all the posts I've missed.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 19, 2015)

Love2Live said:


> I haven't check in since early July but a lot has been going on. My uncle was killed on his motorcycle by a hit and run. I got engaged in my birthday. Business was picking up more (realtor) and I have been a big ball of emotions since July but my hair has been a trooper through it  all. I had some headshots done today so I got my hair pressed and I was so happy that my hair is pretty much grazing my shoulders even though she cut about 1/2 inch. Top pic is July 9 and the bottom pic is today


Sorry about your uncle but glad you have had some wonderful things happen for you as well.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 19, 2015)

I moisturized my hair yesterday and removed some shed hairs. I also slapped some shea butter on my hair. I still have my hair in a bun with a deep side part with one side out. My hair seems to be responding well to this protective style.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 20, 2015)

My banana clip bun is a little longer than the last time I tried it. Inching along.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 20, 2015)

Love2Live said:


> I haven't check in since early July but a lot has been going on. My uncle was killed on his motorcycle by a hit and run. I got engaged in my birthday. Business was picking up more (realtor) and I have been a big ball of emotions since July but my hair has been a trooper through it  all. I had some headshots done today so I got my hair pressed and I was so happy that my hair is pretty much grazing my shoulders even though she cut about 1/2 inch. Top pic is July 9 and the bottom pic is today



So sorry about your uncle! Glad to have you back with us & congratulations on your engagement, hair growth, & business growth!


----------



## londonfog (Oct 20, 2015)

I've started cowashing like every other night!  I can't stop! Fall weather is among us here in Illinois & that will be followed by brittle winter windchills (in the negatives) in just a couple months so I figured I'd better start upping my conditioning!!! I haven't DC'd in like 2-3 weeks though so I'll be adding that back once a week too. 

After I cowash, I twist my hair for the next day's doo with some Goddess curls, Jbco, & a little SCurl. I untwist it in the morning & spray some oil sheen, put her up in a curly puff whether I'm working from home or going into the office.  The opposite days (non cowash days), I spray a little SCurl & just reset my twists for the following day. 

I love to crochet my own winter hats but I think that my hats last year rubbed my ends to much & broke my hair so I'm thinking of sewing satin material in my hats this winter so that they aren't jacking up my progress!!


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 21, 2015)

I could not post on LHCF for the past few days..grr.

Long straight wig is back on deck. Oh how I've missed thee lol. Sooo I feel like a traitor kinda.. but not really. 

I have no hair left out (except my edges). Its an old full lace wig from Best Lace Wigs from like 3 yrs ago.

Decided to rock her all last weekend for my 31st Bday and that has spilled into this week. 

I have an appointment for next Tuesday for cornrows. I want 8 straight back.


----------



## Wenbev (Oct 21, 2015)

I did not do the clay rinse this weekend and I have to travel for work this week so I most likely try to hit this clay wash bitness this weekend.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 21, 2015)

Finally colored my hair for a wedding this weekend. My hair is feeling so much better. It was sort through the entire process. I wonder if that's due to the protein treatment I did recently. 

My flat twist are showing some extra length. Just waiting for my upper back to grow out. 

I won't be where I want to be in December but I will have come a long way from January.


----------



## BonBon (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm so ashamed to step in here lol. I have really neglected my hair this year. Some times understandably because of health problems and looking after people. 

My edges are fully back which is great. I don't know the real condition and length of hair. Will do a load of deep conditioning and protein treatments before christmas and straighten then. 

Thinking about investing in a proper hair dryer and products. I can never get my hair as smooth as I want.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 21, 2015)

Snipped through ssk last night. Wi continue tonight.  Cowashed this morning and it feels good today.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 21, 2015)

Sumra said:


> I'm so ashamed to step in here lol. I have really neglected my hair this year. Some times understandably because of health problems and looking after people.
> 
> My edges are fully back which is great. I don't know the real condition and length of hair. Will do a load of deep conditioning and protein treatments before christmas and straighten then.
> 
> Thinking about investing in a proper hair dryer and products. I can never get my hair as smooth as I want.


No need to feel ashamed. Everyone in here is doing the best they can. Your back on plan now. That's all that matters.


----------



## BonBon (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks faith


----------



## Guinan (Oct 23, 2015)

Still protective stylin. I have some of my bang area out in a twist out. I'm thinking about wearing a wng next Tuesday for a special event. I didn't wash my hair this week, but I did re-moisturized and removed my shed hairs. I do that every couple of days.

How are ya'll ladies doing? Any weekend plans?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 23, 2015)

Doing a partial perm rod set for tomorrow. Set with Blue Roze Flax Seed Gel.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 24, 2015)

faithVA said:


> View attachment 340371 Doing a partial perm rod set for tomorrow. Set with Blue Roze Flax Seed Gel.


It came out OK. It would have been straighter on freshly washed hair but I don't really need it straighter. Not sure if its going to poof yet. It seems like its going to rain.


----------



## Wenbev (Oct 24, 2015)

I cowashed my hair this morning and did the clay rinse. I had forgotten how messy this clay ish is!  I henna all the time and I'd rather henna than clay rinse.  Think I'll stick to a cherry lola every now and then with my usual cowash


----------



## jennifer30 (Oct 24, 2015)

washed my hair and put it in a bun


----------



## faithVA (Oct 26, 2015)

I cowashed and put my hair in 2 strand twists. They are looking much better and looking more wearable. I made these a bit larger than my last set. I still put them on perm rods because they look better. Hopefully each month they will hang a bit more and look a bit better.

I want to keep these in for 2 weeks but I need to figure out a good way to remoisturize them. If I can keep them moisturized I want to wear 2 strand twist for the rest of the year.

This has been a good hair year 

Finally!


----------



## jennifer30 (Oct 26, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I cowashed and put my hair in 2 strand twists. They are looking much better and looking more wearable. I made these a bit larger than my last set. I still put them on perm rods because they look better. Hopefully each month they will hang a bit more and look a bit better.
> 
> I want to keep these in for 2 weeks but I need to figure out a good way to remoisturize them. If I can keep them moisturized I want to wear 2 strand twist for the rest of the year.
> 
> ...


wow congrats.


----------



## ForestRose (Oct 26, 2015)

Trying to think of my next protective style.
I wanna be focusing on APL by March next year so that means 2 inches of full retention. I'm thinking I could switch things up with jumbo twists and maybe clip ins (which I will clip onto cornrows. May just get a u part instead. I really don't want to ruin my progress with heat). If I interchange between them both I will get the variety that I want and also the length that I'm craving so much right now. My tiny bun just isn't doing it for me atm.

I'm torn with which one I wanna do first. Jumbo twists are cheaper but take longer and clip ins are expensive but quick. I'll update when I decide and definitely post pics.


----------



## jennifer30 (Oct 26, 2015)

i learned a lot about my hair this year. i think if i left my hair alone without all the constant combing, i would have been made it to my goal...so next year i will start wearing crochet Senegalese twists for the whole year and take more vitamins..see where that takes me..


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 26, 2015)

This recent wig life has been soo easy.
I'm thinking about wigging it for all of 2016.


----------



## ForestRose (Oct 26, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> *This recent wig life has been soo easy.*
> I'm thinking about wigging it for all of 2016.


I need this lol. Do you ever worry that the lace closure is obvious.? I've never worn a lace wig before just because I'm so scared that it will be obvious. Anytime I've seen someone with them I've noticed it. I dunno whether its because I notice black hair so often or that everyone notices.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 26, 2015)

I have a wig I need to go ahead and wash and style. I'm going to try to do it this weekend.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 26, 2015)

I always leave my hairline out so I haven't had that worry (yet).
_But_ I do know that some mornings when I decide to be lazy and sleep in.. then have to rush to get ready for work (lol).. I'm pretty sure my placement looks shady as hell. But "they" don't know the difference.. and anyone who notices anything "off" can either pay my bills or keep it moving lol.




xxlalaxx said:


> I need this lol. Do you ever worry that the lace closure is obvious.? I've never worn a lace wig before just because I'm so scared that it will be obvious. Anytime I've seen someone with them I've noticed it. I dunno whether its because I notice black hair so often or that everyone notices.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 26, 2015)

I washed my hair today. I used Deva curl cleansing conditioner and DC w/ tressume. I hadn't washed my hair in almost two weeks. I could of kept going but my scalp was super itchy and my hair didn't smell so fresh (at least to me). There was a lot of shed hair. Even though I re-moisturize and remove shed hair every couple of days, there was still a good amount on wash day.

Right now I'm letting my DC air dry while in twists. Tomorrow I'll wear a pinned up twistout and then eventually wear it in a messy bun. Before I wash my hair I always test out new hairstyles. I was delightfully surprised that I was able to get a high juicy bun!

My hair was super curly with this wash, for some strange reason. I think it has something to do with the protein treatment I did two weeks ago. I'm going to do another protein treatment in two weeks. I think I need to use protein 2x's a month instead of my usual 1x a month, since I've been leaving my DC in my hair as my leave-in.

I have a couple of pics to upload of some PS that I have been wearing. It's just that it's a pain to have to resize the pics 1st and then sometimes it still does not upload. I hate this new app (sometimes). I REALLY miss the phone app. It was soooo much easier for me to post pics.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 26, 2015)

BTW, I was researching this hair salon that I'm going to in Feb for a color, trim and flat iron and I came across some pics of a client that they did. They colored and flat ironed the client's hair. Her hair looked AMAZING and she has the EXACT color that I want. I am beyond excited about going to this salon. I was supposed to go last yr, but I wasn't able to make the appointment. The stylist spent 40mins on the phone with me for a consult and was REALLY knowledgeable about hair .

This is the pic of the client's hair


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 26, 2015)

Woooooow!!!!!!!
It has come a Long way since you first started! Its gorgeous and full!!! 


faithVA said:


> It came out OK. It would have been straighter on freshly washed hair but I don't really need it straighter. Not sure if its going to poof yet. It seems like its going to rain.
> View attachment 340443


----------



## Wenbev (Oct 27, 2015)

pelohello said:


> BTW, I was researching this hair salon that I'm going to in Feb for a color, trim and flat iron and I came across some pics of a client that they did. They colored and flat ironed the client's hair. Her hair looked AMAZING and she has the EXACT color that I want. I am beyond excited about going to this salon. I was supposed to go last yr, but I wasn't able to make the appointment. The stylist spent 40mins on the phone with me for a consult and was REALLY knowledgeable about hair .
> 
> This is the pic of the client's hair



Okay! Hold the phone!!!! This makes me want to stop henna right now and get this color! That blond is giving me LIFE!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Woooooow!!!!!!!
> It has come a Long way since you first started! Its gorgeous and full!!!


Thank you. What style are you wearing now?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2015)

Ladies do you want a SL/APL combined challenge or a separate SL challenge and a separate APL challenge.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 27, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Thank you. What style are you wearing now?


Twist outs loose or twist outs with the back rolled up and the top and bangs fluffed out.


faithVA said:


> Ladies do you want a SL/APL combined challenge or a separate SL challenge and a separate APL challenge.


im not too particular. Im going for apl by hook or by crook.


----------



## InBloom (Oct 27, 2015)

I personally like the idea of reaching a milestone goal and being able to say I "graduated" something.  Then move on to the next goal of APL.  Maybe I'd feel differently if my hair were already considered long.


----------



## BonBon (Oct 27, 2015)

Treating my hair more kindly of recent. Surprised  theres any left on my head. Made up a little spray bottle concoction. 

The previously bald spot on the top has a lil tuft of hair now lol. Maybe 1.5 inches. I knew the edges had come back, but not the crown so thats great


----------



## jennifer30 (Oct 27, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Ladies do you want a SL/APL combined challenge or a separate SL challenge and a separate APL challenge.


combine it but i know i wont make apl until spring 2017 unless i do something major!..lol


----------



## Wenbev (Oct 28, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Ladies do you want a SL/APL combined challenge or a separate SL challenge and a separate APL challenge.


Like @DarkJoy said.  I'm making this APL milestone in 2016


----------



## Chazz (Oct 28, 2015)

When is the SL 2016 starting???


----------



## faithVA (Oct 28, 2015)

Chazz said:


> When is the SL 2016 starting???



I usually start new threads after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Chazz (Oct 28, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I usually start new threads after Thanksgiving.


Thanks... I can't wait. Just did my second big chop.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 28, 2015)

@faithVA - I prefer them separate, but I'm fine with either way.

By the grace of God I'll make APL 2016.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 28, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> @faithVA - I prefer them separate, but I'm fine with either way.
> 
> By the grace of God I'll make APL 2016.


I hope I'm apl in 2016 as well


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 28, 2015)

My friend did my cornrows last night.
9 straight back. No hair added on blown out hair from Mondays cowash and steam treatment.

I'm excited. I set another appointment for Nov 30th to hold myself accountable.

I also cut my long wig into a long bob. Its cute.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 28, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Ladies do you want a SL/APL combined challenge or a separate SL challenge and a separate APL challenge.



It takes so long to get to APL. Maybe seperate threads would be best. I know I wont be there by December.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 28, 2015)

I like having separate threads.

I don't know what challenge I'm going to be joining. I'm gonna wait to join a challenge until after my hair appointment in Feb.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 28, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I like having separate threads.
> 
> I don't know what challenge I'm going to be joining. I'm gonna wait to join a challenge until after my hair appointment in Feb.


Um, you are already APL, so you should be looking at the BSL or some thread like that.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 28, 2015)

So separate it is. I will make the SL challenge thread after Thanksgiving. I will wait to see if anyone else makes the APL thread before I start one.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 28, 2015)

Finally got to my photo resizer. Just sum pics of various hairstyles I've been trying out. The one style I'm happy about is my bun. The one pic with the twistout I used goddess curls curl gele-c. I don't know if y'all remember me writing about how the gel wasn't too good for a wng, so this time I tried it for my twistout. It worked out wonderfully! !


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 28, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Finally got to my photo resizer. Just sum pics of various hairstyles I've been trying out. The one style I'm happy about is my bun. The one pic with the twistout I used goddess curls curl gele-c. I don't know if y'all remember me writing about how the gel wasn't too good for a wng, so this time I tried it for my twistout. It worked out wonderfully! !


I like that bun especially


----------



## ForestRose (Oct 30, 2015)

I don't mind either way. I'll probably be posting in both. I plan on joining apl 2016 at some point next year even if I don't get to apl next year.
I will keep up with all the ladies that have graduated the SL thread though.


----------



## ForestRose (Oct 30, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> I always leave my hairline out so I haven't had that worry (yet).
> _But_ I do know that some mornings when I decide to be lazy and sleep in.. then have to rush to get ready for work (lol).. I'm pretty sure my placement looks shady as hell. But "they" don't know the difference.. *and anyone who notices anything "off" can either pay my bills or keep it moving lol.*


You're so right lol. I need to stop worrying about what other people think of me lol.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 30, 2015)

Another milestone.  So I went to tuck and roll. My hair is really s hrinky so gotta use bobby pins.  Like a lot. But today, having no time,  grabbed it up, tucked and was able to use my hair candy comb with no pins! Finally! I can even make a struggle bun.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 30, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Another milestone.  So I went to tuck and roll. My hair is really s hrinky so gotta use bobby pins.  Like a lot. But today, having no time,  grabbed it up, tucked and was able to use my hair candy comb with no pins! Finally! I can even make a struggle bun.


 major milestone. I know it feels good.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm wearing a twist out today. It's not ugly but its not cute either. Due to shrinkage my crown isn't even close to my ears and the bottom layer comes mid ear. So its thus awkward look. 

I guess I should be glad that at least it's no longer a fro look. But I'm back to flat twist for a while until I get some more inches. I will try it again in December.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 30, 2015)

Bought some Tressume undone conditioner. There 2 for 10 at CVS. The CVS that I went to only had one bottle, so I'm gonna try the one near my house and see if they have another bottle. I'll make sure I save my receipt.

Still wearing my bun. I plan on washing my hair on Sunday.


----------



## jennifer30 (Oct 30, 2015)

got my crochet twists..it looks good but too thick..i'll  have to take some hair out i guess


----------



## Love2Live (Oct 30, 2015)

Thanks for the encouragement ladies! I will definitely be in the SL challenge for 2016 because I will be gradually trimming my ends thoughtout my transition. 

I will probably be in braids or twist for the rest of the year because 1) it's going to start getting coldddddd and 2) I'm want to keep my hands out of my hair to avoid breakage at this stage of my transition.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 31, 2015)

Shrinkage.  it makes my hair impossible to pull up unless stretched somehow. Even then...  

@faithVA I also wore a twist out where I made reeeeaallly small twists and sat under the dryer then took them out. Well that amounted to an ear length twa look. I kept it for 2 days but no. Just looked reeeeeaaally awkward 

Guess I'll stick to fat twists for a more stretched look when I TO.


----------



## ilong (Oct 31, 2015)

faithVA said:


> It came out OK. It would have been straighter on freshly washed hair but I don't really need it straighter. Not sure if its going to poof yet. It seems like its going to rain.
> View attachment 340443


Very pretty @faithVA


----------



## faithVA (Oct 31, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Bought some Tressume undone conditioner. There 2 for 10 at CVS. The CVS that I went to only had one bottle, so I'm gonna try the one near my house and see if they have another bottle. I'll make sure I save my receipt.
> 
> Still wearing my bun. I plan on washing my hair on Sunday.





DarkJoy said:


> Shrinkage.  it makes my hair impossible to pull up unless stretched somehow. Even then...
> 
> @faithVA I also wore a twist out where I made reeeeaallly small twists and sat under the dryer then took them out. Well that amounted to an ear length twa look. I kept it for 2 days but no. Just looked reeeeeaaally awkward
> 
> Guess I'll stick to fat twists for a more stretched look when I TO.


Yeah it looks awkward. I have seen people pull off short twist outs but it just doesn't work with my big head. 

We will get there soon.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 31, 2015)

ilong said:


> Very pretty @faithVA


Thank you.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2015)

Finally washed using ACV. Back to styling my hair in flat twist. I did a pull test and I have a ways before the section I want will reach SL. It looks like probably sometime between April and June.

With the cool weather I think I'm just going to stick with flat twist throughout the winter. I will wear a curly style for special occasions and for length check pictures. I hope around March my length will be suitable for trying some other styles.

I want to put my hair into box braids for December but I'm not sure I have the patience to do it myself. And I'm not sure I trust someone else to do it.


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 3, 2015)

wash day today - prepoo with a deep condish for two hours on dry hair.  rinsed out and cowashed with sm manuka.  flatwisted wet in six and tshirt dried.


----------



## InBloom (Nov 3, 2015)

Still in the game, creeping towards the goal.  I've added rhassoul clay and cleansing conditioners as my main ways of cleaning my hair.  I think I'll see results in the long run.  Short term issues with figuring out how to keep my hair from feeling weighed down after cleansing without shampoo.  A work in progress. 

Also.

I'm VERY excited to use Olaplex.....it's going to be delivered today and I feel like a kid on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 3, 2015)

InBloom said:


> Still in the game, creeping towards the goal.  I've added rhassoul clay and cleansing conditioners as my main ways of cleaning my hair.  I think I'll see results in the long run.  Short term issues with figuring out how to keep my hair from feeling weighed down after cleansing without shampoo.  A work in progress.
> 
> Also.
> 
> I'm VERY excited to use Olaplex.....it's going to be delivered today and I feel like a kid on Christmas Eve.



What's your rhassoul clay mixture? I've also added cleansing conditioners to my reggie. I alternate every other with ACV and the cleansing conditioner; however I want to go back to using clay for cleansing. I think the clay has so many benefits to the hair.


----------



## InBloom (Nov 3, 2015)

I use this .......

https://nurcreations.ecwid.com/#!/R...bal-Extracts-8oz/p/49344817/category=11796139

Loving it.  It's very runny and I think most people like it a bit thicker (?)

@pelohello


----------



## InBloom (Nov 3, 2015)

pelohello said:


> What's your rhassoul clay mixture? I've also added cleansing conditioners to my reggie. I alternate every other with ACV and the cleansing conditioner; however I want to go back to using clay for cleansing. I think the clay has so many benefits to the hair.




I'm new to clay, but I love how my hair feels and behaves afterwards.  I think I chose a good brand too.  Shipping is super fast, but pricey.  I was recommended to only use it a few times per month, so I picked up her Ayurvedic co-wash too.  I can use that more frequently.

I'm relaxed, btw.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 3, 2015)

I will


faithVA said:


> So separate it is. I will make the SL challenge thread after Thanksgiving. I will wait to see if anyone else makes the APL thread before I start one.


 join that challenge.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 3, 2015)

InBloom said:


> Still in the game, creeping towards the goal.  I've added rhassoul clay and cleansing conditioners as my main ways of cleaning my hair.  I think I'll see results in the long run.  Short term issues with figuring out how to keep my hair from feeling weighed down after cleansing without shampoo.  A work in progress.
> 
> Also.
> 
> I'm VERY excited to use Olaplex.....it's going to be delivered today and I feel like a kid on Christmas Eve.



That rhassoul mix looks good but it has a lot of oils in it. It's probably what's giving you that weighed down feeling. Maybe try using it diluted to see if it gives you a different feel.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 3, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> I will
> 
> join that challenge.



Join which challenge? APL?


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 3, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Join which challenge? APL?


Are you doing the SL challenge? I will do that one.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 3, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> Are you doing the SL challenge? I will do that one.


You will do the APL challenge? Great! :yippee:  Yes I'm going to do the SL 2016 challenge.

We can roll them out at the same time if you want. That way those that are joining both challenges can just do a double post at the same time.
Or not 

I'm glad that most of us are staying together.


----------



## InBloom (Nov 3, 2015)

faithVA said:


> That rhassoul mix looks good but it has a lot of oils in it. It's probably what's giving you that weighed down feeling. Maybe try using it diluted to see if it gives you a different feel.




Yes. That along with my habit of wanting to deep condition afterwards, then use a leave-in on top of it.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 4, 2015)

InBloom said:


> Yes. That along with my habit of wanting to deep condition afterwards, then use a leave-in on top of it.



Yeah that can do it.  Eventually it can lead to your hair feeling dried out as well. Glad your on top of it.


----------



## naija24 (Nov 4, 2015)

Officially neck length but i hate that you can't tell unless I burn my hair straight


----------



## InBloom (Nov 4, 2015)

Length check because I haven't done one in a while.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 4, 2015)

InBloom said:


> Length check because I haven't done one in a while.



Nice. Looks like you are all set for the APL challenge.


----------



## InBloom (Nov 4, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Nice. Looks like you are all set for the APL challenge.




Thank you!  

I'm excited about APL.


----------



## ForestRose (Nov 5, 2015)

naija24 said:


> Officially neck length but i hate that you can't tell unless I burn my hair straight


No hair burning allowed on this forum 

Have you thought about getting extensions for your straight styles?


----------



## Guinan (Nov 5, 2015)

InBloom said:


> Length check because I haven't done one in a while.



Your hair looks soft and healthy. You make me wanna straighten my hair


----------



## InBloom (Nov 5, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Your hair looks soft and healthy. You make me wanna straighten my hair




Thank you!


----------



## Guinan (Nov 5, 2015)

I washed my hair today and currently have my hair dcing . I have NO clue what I want to do with my hair. I was gonna do a curlformers set but I don't feel like the install. Maybe I'll do a wng. I haven't done that in a while. 

Wash day was really good today. No knots or tangles. My hair is still shedding like the dickens though, but I refuse to stress about it. But I am gonna try to be more consistent with my protein and chlorella intake; especially my chlorella intake.


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 5, 2015)

InBloom said:


> Length check because I haven't done one in a while.


beautiful!


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 5, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I washed my hair today and currently have my hair dcing . I have NO clue what I want to do with my hair. I was gonna do a curlformers set but I don't feel like the install. Maybe I'll do a wng. I haven't done that in a while.
> 
> Wash day was really good today. No knots or tangles. My hair is still shedding like the dickens though, but I refuse to stress about it. But I am gonna try to be more consistent with my protein and chlorella intake; especially my chlorella intake.


I love some chlorella, been on it for a couple years now


----------



## InBloom (Nov 6, 2015)

Wenbev said:


> beautiful!




Thank you!!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 6, 2015)

I had the hair dream last night. In the dream someone straightened a section of my hair and it was bsb. I walked around with just that section straightened for the rest of the dream.


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 6, 2015)

lol Ms Faith!!

havent washed my hair since Monday, really need to wash. Actually I need to henna.sigh.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 7, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I had the hair dream last night. In the dream someone straightened a section of my hair and it was bsb. I walked around with just that section straightened for the rest of the dream.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 7, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


>


I will not be getting heat damage.  I'm starting a new trend.


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 7, 2015)

Tried new color today. It's called wiled orchid.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 7, 2015)

^^^Me likes!!!


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks @pelohello. She had to lift my hair first a bit so it would show. I'm so paranoid though I hope I don't have any ill effects. My curls still seem tight like normal so I'm happy for now.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 7, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Ladies do you want a SL/APL combined challenge or a separate SL challenge and a separate APL challenge.



I still don't know where my hair needs to touch in order for me to be SL Lol!  I'm okay with combining but I'll go with the majority. I'm praying that I can hit APL by Dec 2016.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 7, 2015)

I was still on the hunt for a good moisturizing DC instead of spending money all over the place.  So I looked on YouTube to see if I can make my own concoction. I found one that I decided to try last night & so far so good.  It's a mixture of Suave Naturals, honey, EVOO & EVCO. I already use Suave Naturals to cowash & it does great. After DC'ng my hair was super soft & my curls were springy! I'll continue to use it once a week & still cowash every few days. 

I decided to take advantage of Walgreens BOGO 50% for the Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie & Curling Soufle. I used the Smoothie after my DC & that was the best twistout of my life! My hair doesn't care for Shea Moisture Masques so I was a little hesitant on the curling products but I'm glad that I took a chance on it.

Side note: A curly puff works great for working out!


----------



## ForestRose (Nov 8, 2015)

When are the pictures for the end of the challenge gonna be happening? I really wanna make sure that I get the in on time. I always say I'm gonna take pictures and never do. 1 day is about 3 weeks for me. Plus I wanna make sure that I take my braids out before then.


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 8, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> When are the pictures for the end of the challenge gonna be happening? I really wanna make sure that I get the in on time. I always say I'm gonna take pictures and never do. 1 day is about 3 weeks for me. Plus I wanna make sure that I take my braids out before then.


12/30 

So I've noticed since doing the cherry lola and the clay rinse, my hair has been very hard, lots of curl definition but very hard.  Not helping that I didnt wash my hair all week and didnt henna either.  I think I'll try a dc for a couple hours with heat to help


----------



## Guinan (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm getting antsy to color and straighten my hair. I think I'll do a curlformer set next thurs.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 8, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> When are the pictures for the end of the challenge gonna be happening? I really wanna make sure that I get the in on time. I always say I'm gonna take pictures and never do. 1 day is about 3 weeks for me. Plus I wanna make sure that I take my braids out before then.


Put your pictures up anytime in December.  The new challenge starts January 1. 

Figure out which week is best for you and take your pictures then.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 8, 2015)

Going to wash tonight After I finish eating. Going to keep my flat twist in and wash with them in to see if its more gentle on my ends.

Going to redo the flat twist. 

I need to do a protein treatment and a DC but may e I can get it in Friday.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 8, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Going to wash tonight After I finish eating. Going to keep my flat twist in and wash with them in to see if its more gentle on my ends.
> 
> Going to redo the flat twist.
> 
> I need to do a protein treatment and a DC but may e I can get it in Friday.



This worked out pretty well. I was able to get my scalp clean without drying out my hair. I cleaned my scalp with As I Am cleansing pudding. Then I took down each twist and coated it with Naturelle Grow Deep Conditioner and let it sit while I showered. I rinsed,, used Giovanni leave-in, oil and Jane Carter Curling Cream and twisted back up. I will leave these twist in until Friday.

I'm thinking of trying 2 strand twist on bare hair to see if I can wash in them. I am wondering if my twist unravel when they are wet because my curls shrink up so much. If I put them in without any product, I'm wondering if I can then water rinse without them unraveling. This is an experiment for the holiday weekend. I may do them that Tuesday and see if they make it through the weekend.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 9, 2015)

@faithVA  if you get the rinsing/washing in twists down, let us know what you did, please! Got the same problem myself. I could wash in braids, but they shrink so tight it's like the shampoo and condition can get through enough to be effective.

OAN: Trying not to overdo sitting under the dryer, but it's so nice and relaxing now that it's getting colder. I'm sure eventually this will get boring too and it will be on to the next, as usual.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 9, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> @faithVA  if you get the rinsing/washing in twists down, let us know what you did, please! Got the same problem myself. I could wash in braids, but they shrink so tight it's like the shampoo and condition can get through enough to be effective.
> 
> OAN: Trying not to overdo sitting under the dryer, but it's so nice and relaxing now that it's getting colder. I'm sure eventually this will get boring too and it will be on to the next, as usual.



I can do it in flat twists but not in 2 strands. Not sure if that will ever happen. Even in flat twist 2 of my twist completely unraveled. But if I figure it out I will let you know.

Sitting under the dryer on cool/ good days is nice. Hmm, maybe I will start DCing again. It's been a while.


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 10, 2015)

going to clean house and henna tomor, yay no work, no more excuses!


----------



## jennifer30 (Nov 10, 2015)

i  had to look..lol i see length


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 11, 2015)

Seek and destroyed on the crown (wont do full trim there cuz its got a good inch to inch and a half to nl goal) and dusted the rest. Put on leave in and made 2 flat twists for the night.

I will say as the length evens out and it grows overall I noticed  it gets a little easier every couple months to style.


----------



## InBloom (Nov 11, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> i  had to look..lol i see length




Of course you do!!!


----------



## jennifer30 (Nov 11, 2015)

InBloom said:


> Of course you do!!!


thanks....


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Seek and destroyed on the crown (wont do full trim there cuz its got a good inch to inch and a half to nl goal) and dusted the rest. Put on leave in and made 2 flat twists for the night.
> 
> I will say as the length evens out and it grows overall I noticed  it gets a little easier every couple months to style.


Yeah that's what I'm waiting for.


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 12, 2015)

did my henna with some cassia today.  washed out did a quick dc in the shower, added some leave in and flat twisted in four.  My head has been feeling tender since yesterday, so I didnt really bother checking how the color took.  will see in the morning.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 12, 2015)

Wash, DC and did a curlformers set. I also made fsg. My hair feels sooo soft. I'm trying to decide if i want to separate the curls. Loveeee the way it came out. I can't believe how straight my hair turned out!!! This time around I let my hair fully dry. It took about 2.5hrs. 

Products used: diluted tressume as a leavein ( I didn't rinse out my DC) and my homemade fsg ( has peppermint oil in it).


----------



## InBloom (Nov 12, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Wash, DC and did a curlformers set. I also made fsg. My hair feels sooo soft. I'm trying to decide if i want to separate the curls. Loveeee the way it came out. I can't believe how straight my hair turned out!!! This time around I let my hair fully dry. It took about 2.5hrs.
> 
> Products used: diluted tressume as a leavein ( I didn't rinse out my DC) and my homemade fsg ( has peppermint oil in it).




It came out really smooth.  Your curls look like they would bounce all over the place.  Light and fluffy.


----------



## BonBon (Nov 13, 2015)

I feel like the excitement of my hair growth has left the building ever since last year when I did the straighten check and found out how low density my hair is . I think if I had thicker hair I'd feel differently. I want to be shoulder length in a twistout. At least that would bring some volume.

The only thing I'm exited about is that my edges are back from bald city and now reach past my ears. Edges are a good thing to have lol.


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 13, 2015)

TGIF!!

Nothing too exciting to report.
Cornrows are boring and frizzy lol.
My next appointment is 11/30 (1 month post). For sure I will extend all future appointments to 60 days.

I ordered a new wig online and it should be here on Monday. I'm sad I have to sign for it, b/c well.. I have a job and probably will not be there.

Anyway, hopefully it is in my possession before Wednesday so I can start manipulating it to my liking.


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 13, 2015)

had weird tacky buildup from a old leave in condish I found under the sink.  Decided to prepoo with a dc, avo oil and some essential oils.  Will wash out later with my HG sm manuka.  I hope my hair never reject this manuka ish


----------



## ForestRose (Nov 13, 2015)

Wenbev said:


> 12/30
> 
> So I've noticed since doing the cherry lola and the clay rinse, my hair has been very hard, lots of curl definition but very hard.  Not helping that I didnt wash my hair all week and didnt henna either.  I think I'll try a dc for a couple hours with heat to help





faithVA said:


> Put your pictures up anytime in December.  The new challenge starts January 1.
> 
> Figure out which week is best for you and take your pictures then.


Thank you.
 Yeah I will. Probably during the transition between my next PS.


----------



## ForestRose (Nov 13, 2015)

Sumra said:


> I feel like the excitement of my hair growth has left the building ever since last year when I did the straighten check and found out how low density my hair is . I think if I had thicker hair I'd feel differently. I want to be shoulder length in a twistout. At least that would bring some volume.
> 
> The only thing I'm exited about is that my edges are back from bald city and now reach past my ears. Edges are a good thing to have lol.


Try and maintain positivity. Like my hair is on the high density side but my strands are pretty fine. My sig probably over exaggerates a little coz when I visually compare my hair to others who are and aren't black and outside of my family my hair is always thinner.
So don't see density and some pitfall in your journey. Very rarely does someone have the magical high density, thick strands, normal porosity hair yet loads of women reach great goals.

Also it's great to hear about your edges.


----------



## Chula (Nov 13, 2015)

So it's official, I have an iron deficiency. My Dr said I'm 'borderline anemic'. Basically if my iron were any lower I would be. But I'm glad I know what's been causing my hair loss & other issues. I know I won't hit SL this year, but I'm proud of myself for keeping up with my regime for the most part. I'm sure now with the right supplements and continuing with proper hair care, next year I'll hit goal!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 13, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Wash, DC and did a curlformers set. I also made fsg. My hair feels sooo soft. I'm trying to decide if i want to separate the curls. Loveeee the way it came out. I can't believe how straight my hair turned out!!! This time around I let my hair fully dry. It took about 2.5hrs.
> 
> Products used: diluted tressume as a leavein ( I didn't rinse out my DC) and my homemade fsg ( has peppermint oil in it).


Your hair turned out beautifully. Hope it is holding up for you.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 13, 2015)

Wenbev said:


> had weird tacky buildup from a old leave in condish I found under the sink.  Decided to prepoo with a dc, avo oil and some essential oils.  Will wash out later with my HG sm manuka.  I hope my hair never reject this manuka ish


Yea my hurr seems to really like both the manuka shampoo and the coconut hibiscus. Almost out of the manuka one so, for her sake, I will switch back to coconut.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 14, 2015)

Chula said:


> So it's official, I have an iron deficiency. My Dr said I'm 'borderline anemic'. Basically if my iron were any lower I would be. But I'm glad I know what's been causing my hair loss & other issues. I know I won't hit SL this year, but I'm proud of myself for keeping up with my regime for the most part. I'm sure now with the right supplements and continuing with proper hair care, next year I'll hit goal!



Most definitely!  Utuber sistawithrealhair is anemic and she made an amazing recovery. I was shocked at her before and after


----------



## Guinan (Nov 14, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Your hair turned out beautifully. Hope it is holding up for you.



No it didn't really last. It started to get frizzy. I think I need a stronger hold for my gel. I still have the curls, its just covered in frizz.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 14, 2015)

These canerows under my wig are almost two weeks old and I'd usually take them down about now, but I might just leave them in for a month. Apart from being green (baggy accident), they're holding up well.


----------



## Chula (Nov 14, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Most definitely!  Utuber sistawithrealhair is anemic and she made an amazing recovery. I was shocked at her before and after



Thanks so much for sharing this. Her story gives me hope because it's identical to mine. The only difference is my starting point was NL. I'll just have to stay focused and prayerful and I'll meet my goals.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 14, 2015)

pelohello said:


> No it didn't really last. It started to get frizzy. I think I need a stronger hold for my gel. I still have the curls, its just covered in frizz.


I actually got mine to last better when I didn't use anything after DCing and installing the. Curlformer.s. after drying I let them sit for  20 minutes to cool. After take down I put on a light oil. I'm doing my next set the 1st week of December I will make sure I post.


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 14, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> These canerows under my wig are almost two weeks old and I'd usually take them down about now, but I might just leave them in for a month. Apart from being green (baggy accident), they're holding up well.



can you rinse them out? who knows what that residue may do to your hair...


----------



## faithVA (Nov 14, 2015)

Progress is being made. I can now wash in 4 sections and I can put my hair into 2 flat twist while wet. That's still a bit of a struggle though. It is still quicker than putting in my regular flat twist style.

I need to figure out what I want my go to style to be so I know what I'm shooting for. I originally thought I wanted to do 2 flat twist. But now that I can do them, that really isn't the style I want to do week to week.

I have no idea how I want to wear my hair


----------



## ForestRose (Nov 15, 2015)

So my hair is growing really well. Im a little away from chin length now. From looking at my old pictures, I have pretty much retained all of my length.

Does anyone have any advice for a strong protein treatment that doesn't involve too much fussing around? I did the aphogee 2 step but it was just too much fiddling around and I don't have a hooded drying. I think I need more protein now that my relaxed is really growing out.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 15, 2015)

Wenbev said:


> can you rinse them out? who knows what that residue may do to your hair...



I was initially annoyed about the dye transfer but I soon found the funny side smh. I do hope it comes off but I am not too concerned right now. I tried a quick rinse but it didn't do much to remove the colour. I had more joy with some vigorous rubbing not that I wanted to rough-up my hair and scalp. I need a shampoo really but I'm yet to make the time. Hopefully, it won't leave me balding.


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 15, 2015)

I have ORS replenish conditioner and old formula Megatek on hand so I just add a cap of neutral protein filler to either conditioner. Sit under the dryer to let it get hard and rinse. Gets the job done. (I have natural vs relaxed/tex hair).



xxlalaxx said:


> Does anyone have any advice for a strong protein treatment that doesn't involve too much fussing around? I did the aphogee 2 step but it was just too much fiddling around and I don't have a hooded drying. I think I need more protein now that my relaxed is really growing out.


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 15, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> So my hair is growing really well. Im a little away from chin length now. From looking at my old pictures, I have pretty much retained all of my length.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice for a strong protein treatment that doesn't involve too much fussing around? I did the aphogee 2 step but it was just too much fiddling around and I don't have a hooded drying. I think I need more protein now that my relaxed is really growing out.



That's awesome  Can you share your regimen? In terms of protein, I use Giovanni reconstructor and also SSI okra reconstructor...


----------



## ForestRose (Nov 15, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> I have ORS replenish conditioner and old formula Megatek on hand so I just add a cap of neutral protein filler to either conditioner. Sit under the dryer to let it get hard and rinse. Gets the job done. (I have natural vs relaxed/tex hair).





Wenbev said:


> That's awesome  Can you share your regimen? In terms of protein, I use Giovanni reconstructor and also SSI okra reconstructor...


Thank you. I will look into all of those. 

I really haven't been doing been doing much. What I've changed is that I  moisturise a lot more often. About once a day or every two days on average. I seal with a lot of Shea butter which I wasn't doing before because I had become lazy in ordering some more. I've been using better products that have a lot less chemicals in them. I've been eating better. I started combing my hair every week or so to avoid the build up of shed hairs. I definitely don't have the best regimen but so far my ends have been healthy considering how quick I get slip ends.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 15, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> So my hair is growing really well. Im a little away from chin length now. From looking at my old pictures, I have pretty much retained all of my length.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice for a strong protein treatment that doesn't involve too much fussing around? I did the aphogee 2 step but it was just too much fiddling around and I don't have a hooded drying. I think I need more protein now that my relaxed is really growing out.


I like Komaza's protein. It does suggest that you sit under a dryer but you don't have to.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 15, 2015)

I was using the Jane Carter Curling Cream for my flat twist but with the colder weather I think I'm going back to MyHoneyChild Type 4 hair cream. My hair is doing well but I need to make sure it stays sealed.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 16, 2015)

I ordered a shower mirror on Amazon on Friday and it was here by Sunday. I cant wait to test it out in the shower. I wanna wash my hair today, but my hair looks too cute to wash. Oh well, I'll probably wash it on Thursday.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 17, 2015)

I'VE been buying so much hair tools and products off of Amazon. I just purchased two packs of flexi rods and rhassoul clay . Before that I bought a shower mirror. 

I'm  SUPER excited about the rods and clay!!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 17, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I'VE been buying so much hair tools and products off of Amazon. I just purchased two packs of flexi rods and rhassoul clay . Before that I bought a shower mirror.
> 
> I'm  SUPER excited about the rods and clay!!


Looks like you are getting your black Friday in early.


----------



## ForestRose (Nov 17, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I like Komaza's protein. It does suggest that you sit under a dryer but you don't have to.


I dont have any space to put a hooded dryer which is pretty annoying . Have you ever tried the portable ones that are used with a hairdryer. I was considering one but read a few bad reviews so I didn't bother.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 17, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> I dont have any space to put a hooded dryer which is pretty annoying . Have you ever tried the portable ones that are used with a hairdryer. I was considering one but read a few bad reviews so I didn't bother.



I know there are some ladies on LHCF that use them and they said they work fine. They tend to be inexpensive so it's worth a try.

I have a Gold N Hot dryer which works fine. It doesn't take up much space. You can store it in a drawer.


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 17, 2015)

wash night tonight - used almond and avo oil under sm manuka rinsed out and flatwisted in four in the shower.  Currently t shirt drying before bed.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 18, 2015)

Wenbev said:


> wash night tonight - used almond and avo oil under sm manuka rinsed out and flatwisted in four in the shower.  Currently t shirt drying before bed.


 
I used to LOVEEEE almond and walnut oils. I have no ideal why I stopped using them. They did wonders for my hair.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 18, 2015)

I got alot of compliments on my hair today. This is an old curlformers set that I had two strand twisted in the front and bunned the back for 2 days and today I. Decided to take it down and separate the heck out of the curls.

Eta: I didn't realize me face was a showing! ! I thought I uploaded the covered one.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 18, 2015)

While in Target like 3 weeks ago, I came across some Camille Rose Naturals Coconut Water Style Setter that was marked down from $15.99 to $11.18.  There were no other Camille Rose products at all! This was the last & only container.  I still wasn't trying to pay that $11.18 though.  So I'm back again in the same Target last week & came across the same container.  I guess I must've felt differently about that $11.18 because I went on ahead & grabbed it.  I'm glad that I did!  When I took my twists down, they were super moisturized, soft & shiny. My lil twisty puff feels so soft!! The product is semi creamy & semi buttery feeling all at the same time.  This is definitely what I need to retain length for the cold Illinois weather!  I would like to be able to find it elsewhere since that Target didn't have anymore.

I signed up for CurlBox last month & got my first shipment yesterday.  It included Cantu Shea Butter products: 
1. Wave Whip Curling Mousse
2. Moisturizing Curl Activator Cream 
3. Dry Deny Moisture Seal Gel Oil
4. Extra Hold Edge Stay Gel. 
5. Coconut Curling Cream 

All of the products were full size with the exception of the Coconut Curling Cream (which was a packet) & none of them are found in my city (or surrounding) except for the curl activator & curling cream.   I already have both of these anyway & I like them.  The total value of the products are about $40 (not including the packet) but through CurlBox it was $25 ($20 products + $5 for S&H).  I really liked the products from previous months so I figured it was worth $25 a month so that I could continue to find products that I like for my hair while staying in a reasonable budget for "Product junkying!"


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 18, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I used to LOVEEEE almond and walnut oils. I have no ideal why I stopped using them. They did wonders for my hair.



walnut is awesome, but it darkens your hair over time.  I'm running low on all my oils, will have to stop by home goods to re-up!


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 20, 2015)

Managed to give myself a slight protein overload but I aint trippin. She'll be back after a DC or two. What I get fir 2 hard protein treatments in a row (added neutral fill to my reconstructor).

Also my forgetful behind forgot to take vitamins all last month. So being a slow grower seeing barely 1/4 inch. If that.  cant sleep on those multis anymore


----------



## InBloom (Nov 20, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Managed to give myself a slight protein overload but I aint trippin. She'll be back after a DC or two. What I get fir 2 hard protein treatments in a row (added neutral fill to my reconstructor).
> 
> Also my forgetful behind forgot to take vitamins all last month. So being a slow grower seeing barely 1/4 inch. If that.  cant sleep on those multis anymore




Protein overloads suck, don't they?  I too, have been slack on my vitamins.  I get sick of choking down pills sometimes.   Since I'm a slow-grower also, you'd think I'd be more consistent.  Gonna hit my reset button.


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 20, 2015)

Haven't taken my vitamins in 2 weeks  
Haven't inverted this month for the required timeframe (need to stick with solid 4 minute sessions for 7 days each month).
Today is wash day but I'll probably do it tomorrow

Overall feeling bored with this cornrow life.. and its affecting my desire to stay on my regimen. 1st world problems..

I promise to get back on it this weekend.

I will take down this set of cornrows next Saturday and my new set will be on 11/30.
Forgot about how boring cornrows/wigs are.. but the payoff is sooo worth it.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 20, 2015)

I went to CVS today b/c I had a 5.00 coupon and I purchased a turbie towel for my hair. I cant wait to use it. I also bought Aveeno for my face. Aveeno products have always done wonders for my skin.

I still haven't wash my hair yet. I have my VERY loose old curl former set that I have been doing two pigtail flat twists at night and then the next day I unravel to a loose semi-frizzy waves. I'm loving the volume of it. I'm having fun wearing my hair done. I access the damage next week. But for now I'm having a much needed protective stylin break.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 20, 2015)

The only pills I've been consistent with are my garlic pills. I had to slack off/ reduce my intake of MSM- I feel like it was causing skin to break out recently. So now, I only take one a day (sometimes two).

Ooh, I did buy another bottle of Mineral Rich at the beginning of the month and I've been remembering to sip that.

And yay! My hair is no longer green lol. I removed my wig and most of the colour had attached itself to my silk scarf. Still haven't washed my hair, but I moisturised it with my shower head, oiled my scalp with my mix, and carefully put my wig back on.

If I'm not careful, I will never redo these canerows.  I had to plait my hair smaller than I would usually. This, and terrible family circumstances at the minute has made me a little hair lazy.

ETA: forgot I also inverted for 5mins. I need to keep that up.


----------



## ForestRose (Nov 20, 2015)

Is this a normal amount of shedding after 3 weeks of braids? It seems like a lot to me


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 20, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> Is this a normal amount of shedding after 3 weeks of braids? It seems like a lot to me


Looks normal cuz its all proofed and coily. Bet if you stretched it out straight it wouldn't look so alarming.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 20, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> Is this a normal amount of shedding after 3 weeks of braids? It seems like a lot to me



It looks normal to me. After 2 weeks, I have a slightly smaller poof ball.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 20, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> Is this a normal amount of shedding after 3 weeks of braids? It seems like a lot to me



It looks totally normal. I have that every wash day (every 1-2wks)


----------



## ForestRose (Nov 21, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Looks normal cuz its all proofed and coily. Bet if you stretched it out straight it wouldn't look so alarming.





AbsyBlvd said:


> It looks normal to me. After 2 weeks, I have a slightly smaller poof ball.





pelohello said:


> It looks totally normal. I have that every wash day (every 1-2wks)



Ty so much. I guess seeing all the big clumps come out was just a little bit of a shock. It's easy to forget that we shed 100 a day. 

I also just realised that this is the first time in my HHJ that I have done extensions and haven't redone most of them.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 21, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> *Managed to give myself a slight protein overload but I aint trippin. She'll be back after a DC or two.* What I get fir 2 hard protein treatments in a row (added neutral fill to my reconstructor).
> 
> Also my forgetful behind forgot to take vitamins all last month. So being a slow grower seeing barely 1/4 inch. If that.  cant sleep on those multis anymore


In the end, it took only 2 cowashes and two 2 min rinse out condish (left on while showering) using AIA Coconut cowash and V05 for the rinse. She feels fabulously moisturized and is really shiny.

Plan to continue my weekly reconstructive treatments this weekend.


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 21, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> Is this a normal amount of shedding after 3 weeks of braids? It seems like a lot to me





pelohello said:


> It looks totally normal. I have that every wash day (every 1-2wks)





AbsyBlvd said:


> It looks normal to me. After 2 weeks, I have a slightly smaller poof ball.





DarkJoy said:


> Looks normal cuz its all proofed and coily. Bet if you stretched it out straight it wouldn't look so alarming.


+4 I agree, totally normal.  You haven't been able to remove shed hairs on a regular basis.  I'd also pull it apart and look to see if there are short hairs, if so that may be breakage.  If the pieces are long, which they look like they are, its normal shed.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 21, 2015)

Due to many things my growth rate had really slowed to a crawl in 2014 and the first part of 2015. I may have been getting 1/4" per month. I started taking probiotics in April and I think it really helped my system out. I started to see more growth in July. I colored my hair October 20th for a wedding. I noticed by the 15th of this month, my color had already grown out. Today, 1 month later my hair looks like it usually does after 2 months of applying color.

On the one hand I'm happy my hair is growing faster but I'm also sad because I have no idea how I'm going to keep the gray away. I'm not ready for it to just be gray 

Hopefully, with this growth increase I can get to my goals faster.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 22, 2015)

My flexi rods and clay are scheduled to be delievered tomorrow, so I will def wait until tomorrow to wash my hair. I think I'll wear my hair in a flexi rod set for thanksgiving.

How are you ladies planning on wearing your hair on thanksgiving?

BTW... Which is easier to install curlformers or flexi rods?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 22, 2015)

pelohello said:


> My flexi rods and clay are scheduled to be delievered tomorrow, so I will def wait until tomorrow to wash my hair. I think I'll wear my hair in a flexi rod set for thanksgiving.
> 
> How are you ladies planning on wearing your hair on thanksgiving?
> 
> BTW... Which is easier to install curlformers or flexi rods?


I'm not doing anything special for Thanksgiving so I will just have my hair in two strand twist.

I fine curlformer to be easier to install than for I rods but my hair is fairly short. I got curlformer right on my first try. I have had to practice with the flexi rods. 

I think my hair dries faster with the curlformer but that's because I haven't mastered having the hair run down the length of the flexi rod.


----------



## ForestRose (Nov 22, 2015)

Wenbev said:


> +4 I agree, totally normal.  You haven't been able to remove shed hairs on a regular basis.  I'd also pull it apart and look to see if there are short hairs, if so that may be breakage.  If the pieces are long, which they look like they are, its normal shed.


Thank you. Its mainly long hairs with the white "root" bit attatched which makes me feel a bit more cmfortable.


----------



## BonBon (Nov 23, 2015)

I've decided to use the hot comb for my yearly straightening attempt at Christmas. I've never used one before so wish me luck lol. 

FH has a temperature sensing gun that should allow me to control the heat. I need to test my flat irons also to see if they are actually the temp setting they say because they are so different.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 23, 2015)

wondering why these products running out so fast and I'm thinking it's because my hair is thickening up a bit? Its crazy... makes me wonder how much it's costing the WL sisters to keep their hair clean and moisturized! Especially the highly porous ones since it's like you gotta apply product twice because the first coat just gets drunk up. Lawd. I sure do plan to maintain at APL---or go broke from having to warehouse products. lol


----------



## londonfog (Nov 24, 2015)

pelohello said:


> My flexi rods and clay are scheduled to be delievered tomorrow, so I will def wait until tomorrow to wash my hair. I think I'll wear my hair in a flexi rod set for thanksgiving.
> 
> How are you ladies planning on wearing your hair on thanksgiving?
> 
> BTW... Which is easier to install curlformers or flexi rods?



I'll be flat ironing for Thanksgiving.  I'll have to get up early in the morning to get her done. I'm excited to see where I'm at.  I did a month comparison of my puff & it's bigger!!


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 25, 2015)

pelohello said:


> How are you ladies planning on wearing your hair on thanksgiving?
> 
> BTW... Which is easier to install curlformers or flexi rods?


I can probably fake a bun for thanksgiving. 

Flexirods are harder for me. Never been able to get a smooth set either.


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 25, 2015)

pelohello said:


> How are you ladies planning on wearing your hair on thanksgiving?



wig and these cornrows.
B O R I N G lol

I will say that I am in LOVE with this new wig.
I get kudos everywhere I go.
Hopefully it lasts a long time (a year plus).


----------



## BonBon (Nov 25, 2015)

What wig is that? @yaya24


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 25, 2015)

@Sumra I purchased a full lace Italian yaki glueless unit from classiclace wigs (with a silk top).

The company gets mixed reviews from "non gurus", but I've never had a problem with them.

I 100% believe that these wig companies send the best of the best to the youtube reviewers, but I make sure I communicate with them on my expectations before giving them my coins as a repeat customer.


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 27, 2015)

did my BF hair shopping.  Gotta love living on the west coast. 10pm and I'm done.  No worrying about crashing sites.  Shopped at SSI and bought my HG condish and some new products. 
Hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 28, 2015)

The SL 2016 thread is open and ready for business. We aren't ready to transition but definitely pop over to hold your spot.

And for all the graduates, Congratulations. I will see you in the APL 2016 challenge.


https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/sl-2016.775515/


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 28, 2015)

faithVA said:


> The SL 2016 thread is open and ready for business. We aren't ready to transition but definitely pop over to hold your spot.
> 
> And for all the graduates, Congratulations. I will see you in the APL 2016 challenge.
> 
> ...


I think my hair is SL, even a little bit past there. Do I need to wait until all of my hair touches my shoulders to claim it?  I want to really up my retention game and shoot for BSL in 2016 but realistically if I account for trims and a minimal amount of breakage from ordinary wear and tear, I should be able to get to full APL by August.  When does the 2016 APL thread start?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 28, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I think my hair is SL, even a little bit past there. Do I need to wait until all of my hair touches my shoulders to claim it?  I want to really up my retention game and shoot for BSL in 2016 but realistically if I account for trims and a minimal amount of breakage from ordinary wear and tear, I should be able to get to full APL by August.  When does the 2016 APL thread start?



Congratulations. You can claim SL whenever you think it is SL. It doesn't have to be all sections at SL to claim it.

Someone else is hosting the APL thread. Not sure when it will be created.


----------



## Chazz (Nov 28, 2015)

faithVA said:


> The SL 2016 thread is open and ready for business. We aren't ready to transition but definitely pop over to hold your spot.
> 
> And for all the graduates, Congratulations. I will see you in the APL 2016 challenge.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 28, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Congratulations. You can claim SL whenever you think it is SL. It doesn't have to be all sections at SL to claim it.
> 
> Someone else is hosting the APL thread. Not sure when it will be created.


Aw...I was totally hoping it would be you.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 29, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Aw...I was totally hoping it would be you.


I believe @DarkJoy said she was starting the APL challenge. I will be hanging out in there too but she is closer to APL than I am. I'm still focusing on trying to reach SL.


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 29, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Congratulations. You can claim SL whenever you think it is SL. It doesn't have to be all sections at SL to claim it.
> 
> Someone else is hosting the APL thread. Not sure when it will be created.



My longest layers will be SL soon.  I keep my hair in layers anyway.  I'm thinking to move to the APL thread for 2016.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 29, 2015)

I still havent decided what challenge to join just yet. I just cut my hair into layers, but I think I made a HUGE mistake. I'm havent panicked yet. I wont painick until I go to the hair salon in Feb and the stylist says my hair is severly uneven. I was trying to give my hair some style, but I think I ended up cutting too much. When I measured; my bangs were at 6in.


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 29, 2015)

This has really been a great ride!. @faithVA you have been an excellent leader for this challenge!  Thank you for keeping us going and all the encouragement. 

Patiently waiting for the APL 16' challenge to launch via @DarkJoy 's direction.

Lets do this!


----------



## ForestRose (Nov 29, 2015)

So update is that I need I trim. I've realised that I need to stick to trimming every 3/4 months. That seems to be the time period that my hair started to get splits and break. So cutting 1/2 an inch of every 3 months seems to be good because then I will have at least 4 inches of growth. I probably will only cut of 1/4 of an inch though because I plan on getting my touch up and trim around Jan time. 

Other than that I just bought some weave from aliexpress. I want to achieve a shorter Bob like style that's a bit longer than my own hair so I can be consistent with throughout the year. I was going to create clip ins but this hair is silkier than I wanted (the more expensive kinky straight weaves aren't within my budget atm) so I know I won't be wearing it in a high bun or pony. No direct heat for me
So I'm planning on making a u part wig. My previous attempt at this was tragic to say the least so I hope this time round will be better.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm pretty close. Maybe I'll do a blow out for New Years


----------



## faithVA (Nov 29, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> This has really been a great ride!. @faithVA you have been an excellent leader for this challenge!  Thank you for keeping us going and all the encouragement.
> 
> Patiently waiting for the APL 16' challenge to launch via @DarkJoy 's direction.
> 
> Lets do this!


I was wrong. It's not DarkJoy, it's ShortDub who said she may host. I'm checking in with her now.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 29, 2015)

CafedeBelleza said:


> I'm pretty close. Maybe I'll do a blow out for New Years


Yes you are grazing SL. You still have 4 more weeks of growth ahead of you.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 30, 2015)

I've been wearing a twist and curl since Saturday. I don't think I've worn my hair out this much since February. I'm going to wear it out through Wednesday. Wednesday night I will do either a curlformer set or a combo flat twist/perm rod set for Thursday. I will wash it over the weekend, put in twist and dust my ends.

I should probably take pictures this weekend in case I don't take anymore. I can use these for my starting pics.

My nape is SL but not full SL. I want the section right below my crown to be full SL before I claim it. That will probably be late next year.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 30, 2015)

Instead of retwisting to preserve my twist and curl I'm trying some very small perm rods instead. I was surprised I had enough to do my entire head. If it doesn't work out tomorrow I will just wear a puff and try something else tomorrow night. 

I used kknt so it may not have enough hold. Will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 30, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I believe @DarkJoy said she was starting the APL challenge. I will be hanging out in there too but she is closer to APL than I am. I'm still focusing on trying to reach SL.


Noooooo t'wasnt meeeee! I am game to participate but im a terrible hostess! Hooooo lawd!

Eta. Oh I see the correction! 

Hey @shortdub78  still hosting the APL 2016 challenge?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 1, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Noooooo t'wasnt meeeee! I am game to participate but im a terrible hostess! Hooooo lawd!
> 
> Eta. Oh I see the correction!
> 
> Hey @shortdub78  still hosting the APL 2016 challenge?



She said she wasn't hosting. So far APL 2016 doesn't have a host. There's still a month to go. Perhaps someone will volunteer.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 1, 2015)

faithVA said:


> She said she wasn't hosting. So far APL 2016 doesn't have a host. There's still a month to go. Perhaps someone will volunteer.


Eek! Well if no one volunteers in a week, I can start 2016 APL Challenge and if someone wants to take over, then by all means they can.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 2, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Eek! Well if no one volunteers in a week, I can start 2016 APL Challenge and if someone wants to take over, then by all means they can.





DarkJoy said:


> Eek! Well if no one volunteers in a week, I can start 2016 APL Challenge and if someone wants to take over, then by all means they can.



If you don't want to host then just wait it out. We still have a few more weeks. If no one volunteers by Christmas week then lets talk about it then


----------



## Guinan (Dec 2, 2015)

My mini cut has grown on me. The bangs are still alittle too short to my liking but other than that, I'm getting used to it. The cut def looks better in a wng and not a twistout.

I'm trying out this new reggie until feb. The reggie is:

Monday: Full MHM (but no DC overnight)
Wednesday: Water rinse
Friday: Water rinse
Inverting once a month using WGHO


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 3, 2015)

my ends are snagging. time for a dusting. maybe even a trim.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 3, 2015)

Here is my set for the Christmas party.


----------



## jennifer30 (Dec 3, 2015)

why is it soooooooooooo hard for my hair to grow?? i'm so frustrated. i'm starting to believe that i have a terminal length...or something.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 3, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> why is it soooooooooooo hard for my hair to grow?? i'm so frustrated. i'm starting to believe that i have a terminal length...or something.


You don't have terminal length. I think your impatience is working against you. You need to put your hair away for 2 to 3 months at a time and focus on something else.

Did you take your protective styles out? How are you wearing your hair now?


----------



## jennifer30 (Dec 3, 2015)

faithVA said:


> You don't have terminal length. I think your impatience is working against you. You need to put your hair away for 2 to 3 months at a time and focus on something else.
> 
> Did you take your protective styles out? How are you wearing your hair now?


you think so? ..yeah i took them out..my hair was itching so much with the twists.. i have my hair braided now under a wig...i feel like its terminal..i dont know..hmmm


----------



## faithVA (Dec 3, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> you think so? ..yeah i took them out..my hair was itching so much with the twists.. i have my hair braided now under a wig...i feel like its terminal..i dont know..hmmm



Wash your hair at least once a week. DC once a week. Do protein once a month. Keep the same protective styles for 9 days without switching to something else. Dust your ends for a fresh start if you haven't and after that at least every 8 to 12 weeks. I really think you will see retention.


----------



## jennifer30 (Dec 3, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Wash your hair at least once a week. DC once a week. Do protein once a month. Keep the same protective styles for 9 days without switching to something else. Dust your ends for a fresh start if you haven't and after that at least every 8 to 12 weeks. I really think you will see retention.


ok..i wish i was patient like you guys..its really frustrating...


----------



## faithVA (Dec 3, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> ok..i wish i was patient like you guys..its really frustrating...


Girl, ain't nobody patient.  We hate it just as much as you do. We just know that the more we fight it the worse it gets so we force ourselves to stick to a regimen. And we hang out in here because its nice to have support while we are waiting and it helps to talk through the frustration. But most of us understand what you are going through.


----------



## jennifer30 (Dec 3, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Girl, ain't nobody patient.  We hate it just as much as you do. We just know that the more we fight it the worse it gets so we force ourselves to stick to a regimen. And we hang out in here because its nice to have support while we are waiting and it helps to talk through the frustration. But most of us understand what you are going through.


lol okay when is the next length check


----------



## faithVA (Dec 3, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> lol okay when is the next length check


This thread ends 12/31, so we are posting our final pictures between now and 12/30.

Usually the final picture for this thread is the starting picture for 2016. The 1st length check in the 2016 thread will be April 1.


----------



## jennifer30 (Dec 3, 2015)

faithVA said:


> This thread ends 12/31, so we are posting our final pictures between now and 12/30.
> 
> Usually the final picture for this thread is the starting picture for 2016. The 1st length check in the 2016 thread will be April 1.


ok ...thank you


----------



## faithVA (Dec 3, 2015)

I am ending the year better than I started but I really didn't retain that much this year. I am thinking I retained maybe 3 inches. I did a lot of trimming. I'm to lazy to measure. I need to do a better job tracking my retention quarter to quarter.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 4, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Girl, ain't nobody patient.  We hate it just as much as you do. We just know that the more we fight it the worse it gets so we force ourselves to stick to a regimen. And we hang out in here because its nice to have support while we are waiting and it helps to talk through the frustration. But most of us understand what you are going through.


Right! Cuz 2 years of the awkward length is really pleasant  aint nobody patient @jennifer30. But what choice do we have? Lol


----------



## jennifer30 (Dec 4, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Right! Cuz 2 years of the awkward length is really pleasant  aint nobody patient @jennifer30. But what choice do we have? Lol


you were at the same length for two  years?


----------



## ForestRose (Dec 4, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> you were at the same length for two  years?


After I started my HHJ I was at the same length for 10 months. It's not uncommon for people to stay at the same lengths for even 5 years + even with effort just because they don't understand how to look after there possibly fragile hair. I remember what I first joined this forum (about 2 months into my HHJ) I spend 8 months jealous of all the growth thinking that I was the only one who wasn't retaining. I agree with Faith that you need to keep your hair covered and trim regularly. Seems to work for most of us here. Then after you start seeing your hair thickens up and your retaining, you can start experimenting with your hair and allow yourself to focus on it a bit more.

The reason I'm saying all this is because I want you to know that you aren't the only one who had a period of no growth when you started out HHJ. Nearly all of us did.


----------



## jennifer30 (Dec 4, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> After I started my HHJ I was at the same length for 10 months. It's not uncommon for people to stay at the same lengths for even 5 years + even with effort just because they don't understand how to look after there possibly fragile hair. I remember what I first joined this forum (about 2 months into my HHJ) I spend 8 months jealous of all the growth thinking that I was the only one who wasn't retaining. I agree with Faith that you need to keep your hair covered and trim regularly. Seems to work for most of us here. Then after you start seeing your hair thickens up and your retaining, you can start experimenting with your hair and allow yourself to focus on it a bit more.
> 
> The reason I'm saying all this is because I want you to know that you aren't the only one who had a period of no growth when you started out HHJ. Nearly all of us did.


whaaaat. 5 years +!?! thats too long.. maybe i'm not doing something right with my hair..maybe i am using the wrong products..i dont know.. i comb my hair a lot also.. *blush* i just dont know what to do anymore.. i guess i'll just have to accept what is and embrace the hair God has given me..and leave my hair alone....in the meantime..


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 4, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> you were at the same length for two  years?


Well yes and no. I made it to cbl but had a set back (no protein among other things) so had to chop again. Realized end of last year I never put the scissors down. Each dusting was actually a trim. Smh. Now I seek and destroy and dust and protein often (fine, fragile 4c). Much better progress now.

Not everyone takes this long. Just took a while to figure out a regimen.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Right! Cuz 2 years of the awkward length is really pleasant  aint nobody patient @jennifer30. But what choice do we have? Lol


I wish it were only 2 years. I've been on this board 5 years and never been past SL. 2016 is my year. I'm claiming if. Not going to do anything to mess that up.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> whaaaat. 5 years +!?! thats too long.. maybe i'm not doing something right with my hair..maybe i am using the wrong products..i dont know.. i comb my hair a lot also.. *blush* i just dont know what to do anymore.. i guess i'll just have to accept what is and embrace the hair God has given me..and leave my hair alone....in the meantime..


Combing your hair a lot is an issue. If you grow 1/4 inch to 1/2 inch a month you can easily comb enough to break 1/2 inch a month. And if you are using heat on top of that it's even worse. 

You have to be willing to put your hair away to get the retention you want. Most with long hair keep their hair up and only wear it out occasionally.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2015)

I was able to successfully extend my curlformer set using flexi rods overnight. I'm a happy camper.


----------



## jennifer30 (Dec 4, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I wish it were only 2 years. I've been on this board 5 years and never been past SL. 2016 is my year. I'm claiming if. Not going to do anything to mess that up.


wow you're saying you been on this forum for 5 years and still trying to reach sl?! i would have gave up..i hope you make it next year..thats a long time


----------



## Guinan (Dec 4, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> wow you're saying you been on this forum for 5 years and still trying to reach sl?! i would have gave up..i hope you make it next year..thats a long time



Well ur certainly  pessimistic


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> wow you're saying you been on this forum for 5 years and still trying to reach sl?! i would have gave up..i hope you make it next year..thats a long time


 at pelohello.

It is a long time. I'm just a persistent person. I had two major set backs which cost me a lot of time but I learned a lot about my hair. 

I could have given up but I decided to keep investing in learning and I feel it's laying off.

I believe I can do it so I will stick with it until I prove it out.


----------



## Wenbev (Dec 4, 2015)

faithVA said:


> at pelohello.
> 
> It is a long time. I'm just a persistent person. I had two major set backs which cost me a lot of time but I learned a lot about my hair.
> 
> ...


good for you Ms. Faith! and your investment is paying off after looking at photos of your curlformer/flexi set!

And for the record, I have had setbacks and two big chops since being on this forum.  I have learned from it all.  Until you can be happy with your hair at all lengths, you will never really learn what your hair needs to get it to the next goal.


----------



## ForestRose (Dec 5, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> After I started my HHJ I was at the same length for 10 months. It's not uncommon for people to stay at the same lengths for even 5 years + even with effort just because they don't understand how to look after there possibly fragile hair. I remember what I first joined this forum (about 2 months into my HHJ) I spend 8 months jealous of all the growth thinking that I was the only one who wasn't retaining. I agree with Faith that you need to keep your hair covered and trim regularly. Seems to work for most of us here. Then after you start seeing your hair thickens up and your retaining, you can start experimenting with your hair and allow yourself to focus on it a bit more.
> 
> The reason I'm saying all this is because I want you to know that you aren't the only one who had a period of no growth when you started out HHJ. Nearly all of us did.


Wow the typos in this post are lol. I've counted 7 and only read half lol dunno what happened there


----------



## ForestRose (Dec 5, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I was able to successfully extend my curlformer set using flexi rods overnight. I'm a happy camper.
> 
> View attachment 344457


Wow it looks the same. How did you do that:O. I'm usually never able to extend my braid outs. I always have to redo it.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> Wow the typos in this post are lol. I've counted 7 and only read half lol dunno what happened there



I don't remember seeing any so your good  I don't think we pay attention to typos after a while. We understood what you meant.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> Wow it looks the same. How did you do that:O. I'm usually never able to extend my braid outs. I always have to redo it.



I guess in a way I did redo it since I rerolled it with flexi rods. (Rerolled probably not a word ) But installing those was much shorter than  doing a full curlformer set. If my curls were tighter all over I probably could have gotten away with just redoing the perimeter. But since I'm not using any product to set, I'm not sure my curls have the hold to last through 8 hours of sleeping.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2015)

I put my hair in 2 strand twists last night and trimmed the ends. It's coming along. It's definitely better than it was at the beginning of the year. The back still needs some work. I am hoping by June 2016 my ends are much improved. I'm wondering if I need to do protein a little more often. I think I got off schedule.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 6, 2015)

I finally joined some challenges!!

I joined the Milestone challenge and the 12 in 12 Challenge.

This was a really enjoyable challenge and I wish yall luck on your next challenges


----------



## faithVA (Dec 6, 2015)

I left my hair in twist yesterday since I was doing yard work. Took them out today and still doing yard work /But it held up.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 6, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I left my hair in twist yesterday since I was doing yard work. Took them out today and still doing yard work /But it held up.
> 
> View attachment 344683



It came out nicely defined and shiney


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 6, 2015)

View attachment 344713  
Hi ladies, I haven't posted in a long time.  Today is my one year nappiversary!!

I think I'm SL. What do you ladies think?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 6, 2015)

pelohello said:


> It came out nicely defined and shiney


Thank you.  I'm finally making some progress.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 6, 2015)

xu93texas said:


> View attachment 344713 View attachment 344717 View attachment 344719
> Hi ladies, I haven't posted in a long time.  Today is my one year nappiversary!!
> 
> I think I'm SL. What do you ladies think?


Definitely SL. Congratulations.  We have all kinds of graduates.


----------



## InBloom (Dec 6, 2015)

Hey now...

I'd say you've made it.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks ladies!!  I'm *finally* moving on to APL .


----------



## londonfog (Dec 6, 2015)

xu93texas said:


> View attachment 344713 View attachment 344717 View attachment 344719
> Hi ladies, I haven't posted in a long time.  Today is my one year nappiversary!!
> 
> I think I'm SL. What do you ladies think?


It looks SL to me! Congrats lady!


----------



## londonfog (Dec 6, 2015)

I think that I'll barely be making SL! I'm past where I was when trimmed half an inch in October. Does the slope of the bottom of the neck count as SL?


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 6, 2015)

londonfog said:


> I think that I'll barely be making SL! I'm past where I was when trimmed half an inch in October. Does the slope of the bottom of the neck count as SL?



Do you have a pic?  I consider my avi pic full NL/grazing SL.


----------



## londonfog (Dec 6, 2015)

xu93texas said:


> Do you have a pic?  I consider my avi pic full NL/grazing SL.


I haven't taken a pic since October. I wanted to hold out until Christmas for another LC so that I can get a little more length in. I'm so excited! Like the other ladies, I've been in this SL camp for 2 years & I love y'all & all but I gots to make some moves over to the APL thread! If I DC tomorrow, I'll post a pic of where I'm at.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 6, 2015)

xu93texas said:


> Do you have a pic?  I consider my avi pic full NL/grazing SL.


I agree with that assessment.


----------



## ForestRose (Dec 7, 2015)

My edges are just  not doing good

I've never had perfect edges but this year they have been pretty bad. I know the causes (the main one would probably be genetics) but it doesn't make losing them any easier. Luckily they aren't as bad as they were earlier on this year and there aren't any bald spots so that's positive. But what worries me is that the natural curly bits also break.

I think when I relax this month I'm going to leave an inch of the front out and see how that goes.


----------



## ForestRose (Dec 7, 2015)

Congrats to everyone graduating to the APL thread


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> My edges are just  not doing good
> 
> I've never had perfect edges but this year they have been pretty bad. I know the causes (the main one would probably be genetics) but it doesn't make losing them any easier. Luckily they aren't as bad as they were earlier on this year and there aren't any bald spots so that's positive. But what worries me is that the natural curly bits also break.
> 
> I think when I relax this month I'm going to leave an inch of the front out and see how that goes.



 Hopefully you will make better progress next year. I find my edges just tend to stay dry. I have to water my head more often to help them stay moisturized.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 7, 2015)

xu93texas said:


> View attachment 344713 View attachment 344717 View attachment 344719
> Hi ladies, I haven't posted in a long time.  Today is my one year nappiversary!!
> 
> I think I'm SL. What do you ladies think?


Congrats!!!!!


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 7, 2015)

My dust became a 1/2 inch trim. Ssk are murder on my ends. They cause a lot of splits too. What I noticed from the cut pieces was if there was a knot on the strand it was either one or the ither of these:

hair was broken completely off from the knot, so the  knit WAS the end of the strand
split from the the knot to the end
Fine 4c is a real beast. Aparently even my PS tuck n rolls isnt helping. If relaxer didnt didnt feel like napalm on my eczema scalp I would totally be here for it.

Might go back to rollersetting or heat styling.

Besides that im still SL, dammit! Claiming it!  and whats coming out of my head is the healthiest its ever been. Like ever. Love the way it looks til that last inch... have to figure that out.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> My dust became a 1/2 inch trim. Ssk are murder on my ends. They cause a lot of splits too. What I noticed from the cut pieces was if there was a knot on the strand it was either one or the ither of these:
> 
> hair was broken completely off from the knot, so the  knit WAS the end of the strand
> split from the the knot to the end
> ...


1/2 inch isn't too bad. When was the last time you dusted? Maybe you were just due. 

My ends are the same way if its feels like a knot its really just a split end. 

When are you posting your end of year pictures?


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 7, 2015)

faithVA said:


> 1/2 inch isn't too bad. When was the last time you dusted? Maybe you were just due.
> 
> My ends are the same way if its feels like a knot its really just a split end.
> 
> When are you posting your end of year pictures?




Hey faith! Its been 2 maybe 3 months. I haven't kept up with the seek and destroy regimen of every 2-3 weeks which is optimal.

I was wondering that very thing on the final LC and whether I should straighten or just pull. Hm. Definitely by Christmas tho.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Hey faith! Its been 2 maybe 3 months. I haven't kept up with the seek and destroy regimen of every 2-3 weeks which is optimal.
> 
> I was wondering that very thing on the final LC and whether I should straighten or just pull. Hm. Definitely by Christmas tho.


I will be waiting.


----------



## ForestRose (Dec 7, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> My dust became a 1/2 inch trim. Ssk are murder on my ends. They cause a lot of splits too. What I noticed from the cut pieces was if there was a knot on the strand it was either one or the ither of these:
> 
> hair was broken completely off from the knot, so the  knit WAS the end of the strand
> split from the the knot to the end
> ...


So happy that you are seeing progress. Fine 4C hair can definitely be a beast but one that can give lots of rewards when cared for correctly.


----------



## ForestRose (Dec 7, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Hopefully you will make better progress next year. I find my edges just tend to stay dry. I have to water my head more often to help them stay moisturized.


thank you. Yeah I will probaby join the grow your edges challange and try to stick to that.


----------



## londonfog (Dec 7, 2015)

Okay so here is where I'm at. Sorry for the angle, my 6 year old mini me took the pic for me.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2015)

londonfog said:


> Okay so here is where I'm at. Sorry for the angle, my 6 year old mini me took the pic for me.



She did a good job 

Looks like you are grazing SL


----------



## londonfog (Dec 7, 2015)

faithVA said:


> She did a good job
> 
> Looks like you are grazing SL



Thanks Faith!! I figured the same thing. Still 3 more weeks in December! If I'm not there by the end of the month, I look forward to hitting it at least by the end of January!


----------



## Wenbev (Dec 11, 2015)

Weather has been weird and affecting my hair leaving me with unusually crunchy, hard hair.  I pulled out some dax, separated my hair in two, used a dime sized amount and flat twisted in two.  This morning, my hair was soft and moisturized.  Sometimes all ya need is some grease!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 12, 2015)

I bought the TerraVeda Organix on Black Friday. I am trying it out tonight. Have the 1st step in now and will leave it in overnight.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 13, 2015)

Water rinsed tonight, used a little curl cream and put in my flat twist. I can tell I took off a little bit but it didn't mess up styling my flat twist. I am so looking forward to another 2 inches.


----------



## ForestRose (Dec 15, 2015)

Just texturized my hair myself. Was an interesting event lol. A lot happier with my results now than when I went to the stylist to get it done.

I know I still won't be able to care for my hair properly though so I'm still sticking to the plan of continuously PSing next year till I have more time.

Will also be taking pictures soon. Not sure if I'm SL or not.


----------



## jennifer30 (Dec 15, 2015)

is it possible to go from nl to apl in one year? lol


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> is it possible to go from nl to apl in one year? lol



Yes definitely.  I have seen a few ladies do it.


----------



## jennifer30 (Dec 15, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Yes definitely.  I have seen a few ladies do it.



awesome. now how they did it is the question


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> awesome. now how they did it is the question


The same thing you always hear. They stuck to their regimen and kept their hair moisturized. They did protective styles and avoided heat. The other way people retain well is to do WNG's. There are very few people who achieve length and don't do one or the other.


----------



## jennifer30 (Dec 16, 2015)

faithVA said:


> The same thing you always hear. They stuck to their regimen and kept their hair moisturized. They did protective styles and avoided heat. The other way people retain well is to do WNG's. There are very few people who achieve length and don't do one or the other.


growing up i never took care of my hair so i dont know what length my hair is capable of growing to, but i looked at one of my photos when i was  young it was sl..i also notice my hair grows fast when i leave it alone..


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2015)

Ok I need at least 7 ladies to commit to an APL 2016 thread before I create it. There is already an APL/BSL 2016/for those interested.

As soon as I get 7, I will create the thread. If we don't get enough it won't be worth it because the thread will just be too quiet.


----------



## londonfog (Dec 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Ok I need at least 7 ladies to commit to an APL 2016 thread before I create it. There is already an APL/BSL 2016/for those interested.
> 
> As soon as I get 7, I will create the thread. If we don't get enough it won't be worth it because the thread will just be too quiet.


I'm in!!


----------



## InBloom (Dec 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Ok I need at least 7 ladies to commit to an APL 2016 thread before I create it. There is already an APL/BSL 2016/for those interested.
> 
> As soon as I get 7, I will create the thread. If we don't get enough it won't be worth it because the thread will just be too quiet.




I'm In!!!!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2015)

Cool. Just 5 more. I think we will have them before the weekend is over. I need to go back through the thread to see who is already SL or very close. 

I know DarkJoy is there.


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 18, 2015)

I'll join  @faithVA


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2015)

Cool. I will put it up this evening when I get to my PC. It's been years since I've been in an APL challenge.


----------



## ForestRose (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm wondering if I'm SL already. I don't plan on straightening it but I will take pictures of it wet and see what everyone thinks. At the bottom I'm close to my old length which was an inch below CB. The only difference is that its not as thick because it was cut into layers which I got the virgin texturiser.


----------



## BonBon (Dec 18, 2015)

I had one of those moments yesterday lol.

You know when you are detangling and you pull some shed strands out and it looks like one long hair until it seperates? I saw this straggly hair hanging down. Pulled on it to detach the shed hair and it was actually coming from my scalp lol, maybe apl. Nice surprise.

The rest of my hair is at different stages though. I feel like my bangs retain better because its a looser pattern with thicker strands.  Dunno if I experience breakage in certain areas or its just growing slowly there but a few patches are still chin/neck length :/


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2015)

The APL 2016 challenge thread is up https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/apl-2016-challenge.777493/


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2015)

It's slow but bit by bit I'm retaining a little bit more. Tonight I put my hair into 7 flat twist versus my usual 9 which means my hair is a little bit longer than it was last month. I can now gather my flat twist at my crown without a problem.


----------



## Wenbev (Dec 19, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Cool. Just 5 more. I think we will have them before the weekend is over. I need to go back through the thread to see who is already SL or very close.
> 
> I know DarkJoy is there.


im in


----------



## faithVA (Dec 19, 2015)

Cowashed and put flat twist in the back and perm rods in the front.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Dec 19, 2015)

I am in. @faithVA


----------



## InBloom (Dec 20, 2015)

Year in review

March 15
July 1
November 4
December 20


----------



## ForestRose (Dec 20, 2015)

@faithVA. Do you think I should join the APL challenge or stick to the SL challenge for another few months till I get 1 more inch or so of growth? I've never done this before so I'm not sure.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 20, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> @faithVA. Do you think I should join the APL challenge or stick to the SL challenge for another few months till I get 1 more inch or so of growth? I've never done this before so I'm not sure.




I think you should join both. Hang out in the SL thread until you reach SL.

However, if you don't feel like being in both, pick the APL thread if you will be SL by march. Otherwise pick the SL thread. 

But we would be glad to have you in both. There are going to be a few of us in both.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 20, 2015)

jennifer30 said:


> View attachment 345943
> 
> my hair is short in the front but long in the back..lol


Looks like you are grazing SL in the back. That's good.


----------



## jennifer30 (Dec 20, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Looks like you are grazing SL in the back. That's good.


not quite where i want it..wish it was longer


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2015)

My splits are decreasing but I realize as long as I do flat twist on wet hair my ends are going to knot and split. 

I'm not sure how I can style for now and get around it. I may just have to deal with it for a few more months while it grows out. I will keep doing search and destroys in the meantime.


----------



## Wenbev (Dec 22, 2015)

going to henna and straighten this weekend.  bought moroccan henna from henna sooq, looking forward to seeing the color uptake.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 22, 2015)

Ooooweee! thanks for starting the apl challenge @faithVA

You are a much better hostess 

I just might have time to do a lc on Christmas eve. I decided to just iron a patch in the back. It's raining so will revert and match the rest of the fro in a cpl hours lol.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm in and will stay hanging out in both threads. 

My patch that was bald in January now has about 5 inches of hair. The longest layers in the back = 10 inches. The majority of the canopy = 7 inches.

The top half of my hair is shorter than I'd like, however after my trim I am liking the shape a little better. I wanted to cut the back a little more but a friend convinced me to hang in there and let it be. I only cut off the thin looking ends of my coils.

My hairline has taken a hit of breakage, especially in the back. So I'm laying off the wigs a while. Overall my hair is thickening up and I look forward to seeing more length in the new year.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2015)

Whether you are doing SL 2016 or APL 2016 or both, set up your profiles when you can. We only have 9 more days to go. Time is flying.


----------



## jennifer30 (Dec 24, 2015)

i havent touch my hair in a week..  i think i can i do this


----------



## Wenbev (Dec 25, 2015)

henna'd my hair on thursday with the moroccan henna from henna sook.  ugh.  It had a lot of bits in it and now I cant get all the bits out of my hair.  I rinsed my hair again on Friday and I still have ish in my hair.  Super frustrating.   Going to wash once more tomor and go ahead and straighten.  hopefully the straight texture will help to get the rest of it out.  It just kinda sucks bc I bought a kilo of it.  sigh.


----------



## londonfog (Dec 26, 2015)

Here is my final LC for the year.


----------



## Wenbev (Dec 26, 2015)

Final LC
starting point Jan 2015 and today


----------



## faithVA (Dec 28, 2015)

londonfog said:


> Here is my final LC for the year.


Nice! You should be full SL soon.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 28, 2015)

Wenbev said:


> Final LC
> starting point Jan 2015 and today


Nice progress.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 28, 2015)

Any more length check pictures? This year and challenge is over in 3 more days. Wow time flew.

If you haven't already, post your info in the SL2016 and the APL 2016 challenges.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 28, 2015)

Today is wash day. I'm doing a protein treatment with Komaza's protein. I'm hoping it will stop some of these split ends. I need to get on a more regular protein schedule.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 28, 2015)

Im calling it. This was the hardest won struggle sl ever!  i only low heat ironed (250oF) the nape. Whew! See you ladies in APL!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 28, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Im calling it. This was the hardest won struggle sl ever!  i only low heat ironed (250oF) the nape. Whew! See you ladies in APL!


Congratulations.  See you in APL 2016


----------



## Wenbev (Dec 28, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Any more length check pictures? This year and challenge is over in 3 more days. Wow time flew.
> 
> If you haven't already, post your info in the SL2016 and the APL 2016 challenges.


Posted pic in original post 2016 apl


----------



## jennifer30 (Dec 28, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Im calling it. This was the hardest won struggle sl ever!  i only low heat ironed (250oF) the nape. Whew! See you ladies in APL!


how long did it take you to get to sl?


----------



## apemay1969 (Jan 1, 2016)

Alright, I'm calling it. I own care. On to APL.


----------

